# Λεξιπλασίες (Nonce words)



## zephyrous (Feb 26, 2008)

Έσκασα ο έρμος! 

δημο_σκόπια_ση

Δημοσκόπηση που πραγματοποιείται στο πνεύμα της ονοματολαγνείας των ημερών


----------



## zephyrous (Feb 26, 2008)

*Συλλαλιτήριος*

Πολίτης που συμμετέχει σε συλλαλητήρια για εθνικά θέματα, και ειδικότερα όσοι επηρεάζονται από τις δημοσκοπιάσεις.


----------



## kapa18 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Μπλεξικό*

Λεξικό της κακιάς ώρας που σε μπερδεύει περισσότερο (δεν είναι ένα, δεν είναι δύο, πανάθεμά τα!)


----------



## oublexis (Feb 29, 2008)

Θα σου φτιάξουμε, καλή μου, εδώ *ουμπλεξικά* να γλείφεις και τα δάχτυλά σου!


----------



## kapa18 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Είμαι κωφ τόπικ*

Αποδομώ κατά βούληση δίχως να λαμβάνω υπόψη μου τις ευγενικές (sic-k) παρατηρήσεις των μοδερατόρωνε.


----------



## jglenis (Feb 29, 2008)

*Φοντυμενταλιστής:* σκληροπυρηνικός οπαδός της ελβετικής σχολής∙ υποστηρίζει δογματικά την μεταφυσική ανωτερότητα του λιωμένου τυριού έναντι κάθε άλλου εδέσματος, παραβλέποντας συχνά επιστημονικά στοιχεία που αποδεικνύουν το αντίθετο.

*Πιροσκύλ:* Πιτοειδές παρασκεύασμα με γέμιση διαφορετική από αυτή που αφήνεται να εννοηθεί.

(Καλησπέρα!)


----------



## kapa18 (Feb 29, 2008)

jglenis said:


> *Φοντυμενταλιστής:* σκληροπυρηνικός οπαδός της ελβετικής σχολής∙ υποστηρίζει δογματικά την μεταφυσική ανωτερότητα του λιωμένου τυριού έναντι κάθε άλλου εδέσματος, παραβλέποντας συχνά επιστημονικά στοιχεία που αποδεικνύουν το αντίθετο.



Χα! Δεν έχεις ξύσει το ξεροψημένο τυράκι στον πάτο της κατσαρολίτσας, γι' αυτό τα λες αυτά! ;-D


----------



## Porkcastle (Mar 1, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> Χα! Δεν έχεις ξύσει το ξεροψημένο τυράκι στον πάτο της κατσαρολίτσας, γι' αυτό τα λες αυτά! ;-D



Microwave... (ο μπακάλικος τρόπος ;))


----------



## Inertia (Mar 5, 2008)

*Σεξουλαϊκός*

Όταν το σεξ είναι το όπιον του λαού [αναζητούνται καλύτερες ερμηνείες]

Σε μια πρόσφατη μετάφραση για κακοποιήσεις και άλλα δεινά, πληκτρολογούσα κατά συρροή λάθος τη λέξη σεξουαλικός και ιδού


----------



## jglenis (Mar 7, 2008)

*σταρτβομάρα:* προσωρινή αδυναμία ενός χρήστη να βρει το start στην οθόνη του υπολογιστή του

*τροχοπαίδαρος:* ευπαρουσίαστος νέος, έχει και όχημα, αποτελεί ως εκ τούτου εμπόδιο για την σεξουαλική πρόοδο και ευημερία των υπολοίπων (νέων και μη)


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 16, 2008)

*ρεμίζα*

Επαναληπτική μίζα προς δημόσιο λειτουργό (συνήθως), όταν η πρώτη δεν έχει πιάσει τόπο.


----------



## zephyrous (Mar 19, 2008)

*Βισσηγότθος*

Ανοιχτόμυαλος γκοθάς, με μουσικές προτιμήσεις που φτάνουν μέχρι και τα άσματα της Άννας Βίσση.


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2008)

*ονυχοσφραντική* = η ικανότητα να κατανοείς τα τεκταινόμενα ή να προβλέπεις τα μελλούμενα μέσα από το μύρισμα των νυχιών. (Η διαδικασία να αποφεύγεται από καπνιστές και κυρίες με βαμμένα νύχια.)

(C) 2008. Zazula.


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 21, 2008)

*Τσιπριτσέλης*: ζεν πρεμιέ της πολιτικής


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 21, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> *Τσιπριτσέλης*: ζεν πρεμιέ της πολιτικής



Πολύ πετυχημένο! Εντωμεταξύ ψιλομοιάζουνε και φυσιογνωμικά. Έγραψες πάλι, κόμιτα. :-D


----------



## chris (Apr 2, 2008)

*Μπάμπης ο flu*: ο Μπάμπης που ταλαιπωρείται από τις εποχικές ιώσεις


----------



## stathis (Apr 3, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> *Τσιπριτσέλης*: ζεν πρεμιέ της πολιτικής


Τα μεγάλα πνεύματα συναντώνται: το ίδιο ακριβώς είχα σκεφτεί κι εγώ, αλλά πρόλαβε και το κατοχύρωσε ο σατανικός κόμης.


----------



## stathis (Apr 3, 2008)

*κομιλφέιγ:*

Ένα καθωσπρέπει μιλφέιγ.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 3, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> *Τσιπριτσέλης*: ζεν πρεμιέ της πολιτικής


*ξετσίπρωτο*:
κόμμα που ακόμη ψάχνει νεανίζουσα κεντρική φιγούρα
_(και σε επιρρηματική χρήση) Πώς θα κατέβει έτσι *ξετσίπρωτα* στις εκλογές;_


----------



## stathis (Apr 3, 2008)

Για να παραφράσουμε το άλμπουμ της Τζάνις Τζόπλιν:
*Cheapr thrills...*



> *ξετσίπρωτο*:
> κόμμα που ακόμη ψάχνει νεανίζουσα κεντρική φιγούρα


Ακολουθεί προβοκατόρικη ερώτηση:
Έχουμε κανένα νέο από τη φημολογούμενη διαδοχή της Παπαρήγα(ς) της καλής;


----------



## stathis (Apr 5, 2008)

*Σενεγάλεω:*

Γκέτο Αφρικανών στα δυτικά προάστια.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 5, 2008)

stathis said:


> Ακολουθεί προβοκατόρικη ερώτηση:
> Έχουμε κανένα νέο από τη φημολογούμενη διαδοχή της Παπαρήγα(ς) της καλής;


Τσίπρα με να δω αν ονειρεύομαι...


----------



## stathis (Apr 7, 2008)

*Ρουβανιέμι:*

Τόπος εξορίας των αμετανόητων θαυμαστριών γνωστού καλλιτέχνη, κάπου στον παγωμένο Βορρά.


----------



## stathis (Apr 9, 2008)

*μουσακαλής:*

1. Λάτρης του πατροπαράδοτου μουσακά.
2. Αρχετυπικός νεοέλληνας, για τον οποίον το ύψιστο προσόν μιας γυναίκας είναι να φτιάχνει μουσακά "σαν της μανούλας του".

(Για την Pink Panther ;))


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 9, 2008)

Θα μπορούσε ο μουσακαλής, από την υπερκατανάλωση μουσακά, να καταντήσει μουσακάτης;


----------



## stathis (Apr 9, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Θα μπορούσε ο μουσακαλής, από την υπερκατανάλωση μουσακά, να καταντήσει μουσακάτης;


Δεν ξέρω, πάντως το αγαπημένο του γλυκό είναι η μουσαλευριά, ενώ συνοδεύει τον καφέ του με ένα μουσοκούλουρο.


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 9, 2008)

stathis said:


> Δεν ξέρω, πάντως το αγαπημένο του γλυκό είναι η μουσαλευριά, ενώ συνοδεύει τον καφέ του με ένα μουσοκούλουρο.



Και στα ρεπά του μουσικώνεται; (Θεε μου σχώρα με, τι λέω η μοντερατρίς!)


----------



## stathis (Apr 10, 2008)

*γουντιάλιεν:*

Ο εγκεφαλικός και νευρωτικός ξάδελφος του γνωστού διαστημικού τέρατος.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 10, 2008)

*Γούντι Αλλαντάλλεν*:

Ο βουλευτής ξάδελφος του γνωστού σκηνοθέτη.


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 12, 2008)

προ_σ_βλητική ταύτιση:

Το να σε μπερδεύουν στο δρόμο με κάποια που δεν βλέπεται ή είναι πολύ παρακμιακή. 

(-Καλέ! Εσείς δεν είστε εκείνη η κοπέλα που τραγουδούσε προχτές στα Παρατράγουδα; Αχ, θα μου δώσετε ένα αυτόγραφο;;; Εδώ, εδώ, πίσω από το "Άστρα & Όραμα" να μου υπογράψετε!)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 13, 2008)

Εμπνευσμένα από τα πρόσφατα γεγονότα με την εθνική ομάδα της άρσης βαρών:

*Συντρίμ τιμ*
(Η post-steroids dream team, σύμφωνα με την τηλεόραση του Άλφα.)

*Ντόπερμαν*
(Ο αναβολίζων προπονητής, σύμφωνα με ακροατή της Ελληνοφρένειας.)


----------



## stathis (Apr 13, 2008)

@Zazula: Καταπληκτικά!

*καντηλαναύτης:*
Ναύτης με ιδιαίτερη έφεση στις βρισιές.

(Υποθέτω ότι τα εκατό τόσα ευρήματα στο Google είναι προϊόντα ανορθογραφίας.)


----------



## Elsa (Apr 13, 2008)

*μιλφέικ *(mille-fake): χάλια ετοιματζίδικο μιλφέιγ του κουτιού που το παίζει σπιτικό.

*τόφουλος*: αυτός που πάχυνε τρώγοντας τόφου, μτφ. ο παχύσαρκος χορτοφάγος


----------



## Zazula (Apr 13, 2008)

*Αριστεροειδή:*
Ουσίες με τις οποίες ντοπάρει ο Τσίπρας τον ΣΥΝ για να βγαίνει ψηλά στα γκάλοπ.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 13, 2008)

*Γαμιστεροειδή:*
Τα Viagra και Cialis.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 15, 2008)

*Ανεμνηστήρας*:
Ο αρραβωνιαστικός που κάνει μέχρι και αέρα στη μνηστή του.


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 15, 2008)

*Εμπλεκομμένος *(παθ. μτχ.)
Καταπονημένο άτομο με ωχρή όψη εξ αιτίας μπλεξίματος σε παράνομες υποθέσεις.

 (Ευχαριστώ τη ρεπόρτερ του Alpha για την έμπνευση.)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2008)

*




*

*Σταχτοπούτινα*:
Φτωχή και όμορφη κοπέλα (25 χρονών, σαν τα κρύα τα νερά) που εκθρόνισε τη Λουντμίλα Πούτινα από τη ζωή του Βλαδίμηρου (ισχυρού άνδρα πασών των Ρωσιών, 52 ετών), και τον παντρεύεται λίαν συντόμως:
http://www.sport24.gr/html/ent/184/ent.230184.asp
http://www.e-tipos.com/newsitem?id=32774
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=891738&lngDtrID=245


----------



## Elsa (Apr 16, 2008)

Zazula said:


> *Ανεμνηστήρας*:
> Ο αρραβωνιαστικός που κάνει μέχρι και αέρα στη μνηστή του.



*Αναμνηστήρας*: Ο εν λόγω αρραβωνιαστικός όταν πάρει πόδι...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2008)

*Αχαμνηστήρας*:
Ο εν λόγω αρραβωνιαστικός όταν κάνει τρελή δίαιτα για ν' αρχίσει να ξαναρέσει στη δικιά του.

*Αχαμνοερίφια*:
_(σημασία άγνωστη) _Λέξη που μου 'ρχεται διαρκώς στο μυαλό όταν τα δελτία ειδήσεων με βομβαρδίζουν ασταμάτητα με νέα από το μέτωπο του οβελία.


----------



## jglenis (Apr 17, 2008)

*Πεπόνημα:* διδακτορική διατριβή με θέμα ένα συγκεκριμένο φυτό∙ συνεκδοχικά, κάθε γεωπονικό σύγγραμμα 
*Πατσαρέλα:* χώρος από τον οποίο διέρχονται γυναίκες ή άνδρες με εμφάνιση κατώτερη του μετρίου


----------



## Zazula (Apr 21, 2008)

*Έγλιτος*: (για τρόπο, συμπεριφορά ζωής) που δεν υπόκειται στους περιορισμούς μιας γενικά αποδεκτής αντίληψης για τα χρηστά ήθη και δείχνει μιαν έντονη ροπή προς την ανίερη απόλαυση την οποία αντλεί από την ανορθογράφηση του "γλυτώνω" ως "*γλιτώνω".


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2008)

Δε θα την εκλυτώσεις έτσι εύκολα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 21, 2008)

*Εξώριξη*: Η διασκέδαση, το να το ρίχνεις έξω.

*Ωωρυχείο*: Ο τόπος εξόρυξης των αβγών Φαμπερζέ.

*Ωορρηχείο*: Παρασκεύασμα με αβγά που τρώγεται σε ρηχό πιάτο (λ.χ. ομελέτα, ποσέ κλπ).

*Υπερωόηχος*: 1. Βουητό (ή άλλος ήχος) προερχόμενο από υπερώο || 2. Εξέταση με υπέρηχο σε εξώστη (συνήθως σε γυναικωνίτη).


----------



## andy (Apr 21, 2008)

ΔΟΛον άΔΟΛον-> όταν σε καλούν σε συνέντευξη από μεγάλο εκδοτικό οργανισμό, κι ενώ εσύ πετάς τη σκούφια σου, σού προσφέρουν θέση άλλη από εκείνη για την οποία έστειλες βιογραφικό, η οποία δε ουΔΟΛως σε ενδιαφέρει...

_Τη γκαντεμιά μου..._


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 22, 2008)

*electrocities*

1. Βασανιστήρια με ηλεκτροσόκ
2. Η εσκεμμένη αποδυνάμωση της ΔΕΗ για να είναι πρόσφορο το έδαφος για ξένους επενδυτές (καλώς τα δεχτήκαμε)


----------



## stathis (Apr 23, 2008)

*καλτσχάιμερ*

Η μόνιμη αδυναμία να θυμηθείς πού έχεις βάλει τις κάλτσες σου.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 23, 2008)

stathis said:


> *καλτσχάιμερ*
> Η μόνιμη αδυναμία να θυμηθείς πού έχεις βάλει τις κάλτσες σου.



 Ευχαριστώ σε, 33χρονε! Επιτέλους, βρήκα από τι υποφέρω! _(να ήταν και το μόνο!)_


----------



## oublexis (Apr 24, 2008)

*Vasco de gama*. Κακία που λένε οι Ισπανοί για τους γείτονές τους.

(Ο εξερευνητής των άλλων γειτόνων είναι Vasco da Gama.)


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2008)

*Κουστωδία.*


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2008)

*μπλογκαλάκια*: δημοσιεύσεις σε ιστολόγιο.

Π.χ. _Όταν θες να μεταφερθείς από το blogspot στο wordpress, άντε να κουβαλάς και τα μπλογκαλάκια σου από το ένα μέρος στο άλλο._


----------



## stathis (Apr 27, 2008)

*Πάρκινγκσον*

Αστική αγχώδης διαταραχή, προκαλούμενη από την καθημερινή αναζήτηση θέσης πάρκινγκ.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 27, 2008)

stathis said:


> *Πάρκινγκσον*
> 
> Αστική αγχώδης διαταραχή, προκαλούμενη από την καθημερινή αναζήτηση θέσης πάρκινγκ.


Απ' αυτό πάσχω εγώ.


----------



## stathis (Apr 27, 2008)

*purrfect post*
Ποστ το οποίο προκαλεί το χαμόγελο (ή το γουργουρητό, στην περίπτωση των αιλουροειδών).

*scratching post*
Ποστ το οποίο σε κάνει να ξύνεις το κεφάλι σου με απορία, ή να ξύνεις τα νύχια σου για καβγά.

Αφορμή για τα παραπάνω αποτέλεσε αυτό εδώ το νήμα.


----------



## stathis (Apr 28, 2008)

*θυματίωση*

Η συστηματική ανάληψη του ρόλου του θύματος στις ερωτικές σχέσεις του _θυματικού_, για λόγους που χάνονται στα βάθη του ασυνείδητου και της παιδικής ηλικίας.


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2008)

*διαδημίζω* = διαδίδω, διαφημίζω, γνωστοποιώ στο σύνολο του δήμου. 

_(Εμπνευσμένο από δημιουργικό typo.)_


----------



## La usurpadora (May 5, 2008)

*πικνύκα*, η 
(πρώτη εμφάνιση: 4/2008, κοντά στην Ακρόπολη)

Συνήθεια εστίασης μεγάλου ή μικρού συνόλου ατόμων στον χώρο σύγκλησης της Εκκλησίας του Δήμου, ειδικά κατά τις περιόδους της άνοιξης και του καλοκαιριού.
Η πικνύκα, αποτελεί μετεξέλιξη του τι λάμβανε χώρα στην εν λόγω θέση, και εκφράζει, εν πολλοίς, το πνεύμα της σύγχρονης Ελλάδας, που δεν είναι άλλο από τη μάσα και την πάρλα.

_-Τι θα κάνουμε αύριο;
-Ο καιρός είναι υπέροχος. Να πάμε για πικνύκα!

Φάε το φαγητό σου και άσε τις πολιτικές συζητήσεις, για πικνίκα το πέρασες εδώ;_


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2008)

*downloand* = δανεικό και αγύριστο κατέβασμα

(Το ορθογραφικό λάθος είναι τόσο συνηθισμένο —πάνω από ένα εκατομμύριο ευρήματα σε ενικό και πληθυντικό— που αναρωτιέμαι μήπως είναι φροϊδικό ή εσκεμμένο.)


----------



## stathis (May 13, 2008)

*τράχανα, τα

*Τρανταχτά χάχανα.
(από εδώ)


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2008)

*μυκώνειο*
Δηλητήριο που καταδικάζονται να πιουν όσοι παρακολουθούν τις βραδινές ειδήσεις του Σταρ, γεμάτες με ατελείωτα χαζορεπορτάζ από τη Μύκονο.


----------



## Zazula (May 15, 2008)

*ediot*
1. ο ηλίθιος συντάκτης ή επιμελητής (λεξική διασταύρωση των _editor_ και _idiot_)
2. η μορφή στην οποία περιήλθε το _e-idiot_ με τη μανία εξάλειψης των ενωτικών που τους έχει πιάσει όλους· στην ελληνική αποδίδεται (κατά ΕΛΕΤΟ) ως _ηληλίθιος_, και με απλολογία σκέτο _ηλίθιος_ - τρανή απόδειξη ότι η ηλιθιότης είναι πολύ πάνω και πέρα από οποιεσδήποτε τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις :)


----------



## stathis (May 20, 2008)

*μπελάτης

*(άνευ ορισμού, τα ευκόλως εννοούμενα...)


----------



## Zazula (May 20, 2008)

*C4Iασμένος* (προφέρεται: _συφοριασμένος_)
Ο δυστυχής για τις περί το C4I εξελίξεις· _(κατ' επέκταση)_ ο Δήμος Βερύκιος [προσοχή! - να μη συγχέεται με το ομόηχο *C4Iασμένως*, ήγουν τον ευτυχή από τις προς αυτόν καταβληθείσες παχυλές μίζες για την αγορά του C4I]

*Cμ4Ι* (προφέρεται: _συμφοράι_)
Το σύστημα C4I της χώρας μας || (_τριτοπρόσ. ρήμα - μόνο ενεστ._) συμφοράει· _(γενικότ.)_ καθετί που πράττει η ΕΛ.ΑΣ. _Πάνω που ετοιμάστηκε να παραδοθεί ο ληστής, εμφανίζεται ένα περιπολικό και συμφοράει την όλη κατάσταση._ [προσοχή! - να μη χρησιμοποιείται ως αντίθετο το _αποσυμφοράει_· η ΕΛ.ΑΣ. είναι τόσο άπιαστη, που δεν υπάρχει αντίλογος στο συμφοράι της]


----------



## cythere (May 25, 2008)

*Ψωνιάδης:* νομάρχης-μαϊντανός-φετίχ κουτσομπολίστικων εκπομπών, ο οποίος, ως άλλος βασιλιάς Ήλιος, αναφέρεται στον εαυτό του σε γ' ενικό πρόσωπο.

*Ψωνιάδου: *οπαδός της σχολής Ψωνιάδη, συνήθως ξανθιά wannabe τραγουδίστρια/ηθοποιός/μπουζουξού, η οποία σε συνεντεύξεις αναφέρεται στον εαυτό της σε γ' ενικό πρόσωπο.

Δημοσιογράφος: Πες μου δυο λόγια για τον εαυτό σου, Μαριγούλα.
Ψωνιάδου: Η Μαριγούλα είναι ένα πολύ ευαίσθητο και γλυκό πλάσμα. Το μεγαλύτερο ελάττωμά της είναι η ειλικρίνειά της.


----------



## cythere (May 25, 2008)

*Παολοκοελίαση*: "αμπελοφιλοσοφική" τάση που θέλει τους ανθρώπους σε στιγμές υπαρξιακής αναζήτησης να χρησιμοποιούν τη φράση-τοτέμ, "Όταν θέλεις κάτι πολύ, όλο το σύμπαν συνωμοτεί για να το αποκτήσεις."

*Παολοκουρελίαση*: άμεση επίπτωση που έχει το νιοστό άκουσμα αυτής της φράσης στα νεύρα ορισμένων ανθρώπων.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 25, 2008)

cythere said:


> *Παολοκουρελίαση*: άμεση επίπτωση που έχει το νιοστό άκουσμα αυτής της φράσης στα νεύρα ορισμένων ανθρώπων.



Επίσης η φρίκη που τρώω όταν η γυναίκα μου αγνοεί τους τρεις τοίχους με βιβλία που έχουμε στο σπίτι και σπεύδει να αγοράσει το εκάστοτε νέο πόνημα του εν λόγω κυρίου. Φέρδερμορ, η σούπερ φρίκη που τρώω όταν τελειώνοντας το βιβλίο αποφαίνεται ότι "μάπα ήταν κι αυτό, όπως τα άλλα, τζάμπα έδωσα τα λεφτά μου".


----------



## stathis (May 29, 2008)

*ζήλωτας*

Αλλοτριωμένος είλωτας, ο οποίος εργάζεται με ζήλο για να πλουτίζουν τα αφεντικά του (ή, στην περίπτωση που είναι αφεντικό του εαυτού του, για να αποφύγει ό,τι τον φοβίζει).


----------



## Zazula (May 29, 2008)

*Νεβερκούπεν*
Γερμανική ομάδα που χάνει διαρκώς το πρωτάθλημα και το κύπελλο || _(κατ' επέκτ.)_ κάθε ομάδα που 'χει χρόνια να δει κούπα (_αγγλ. never_ "ποτέ" + _κούπα_ "κύπελλο, έπαθλο"· κατασκ. κατά το _Λεβερκούζεν_)

Για κλιτή αντίστοιχη λέξη προτείνω το *χασοκούπης* (π.χ. προπονητής) / *χασοκούπα* (π.χ. ομάδα) - κατ' αναλογία προς το _χασοδίκης_. Αντώνυμα είναι τα *χαρτοκούπης* (που παίρνει το πρωτάθλημα στα χαρτιά) και *πετσοκούπης* (που παίρνει πέτσινο τίτλο).


----------



## zephyrous (May 30, 2008)

*ψυχαναγκαλισμός*

Ψυχαναγκαστική τάση νεαρών (κυρίως) κορασίδων να αγκαλιάζουν με ιδιαίτερη θέρμη όποιον γνωρίζουν για πρώτη φορά.

*ερωταγένεια*

Η οφειλόμενη σε φυσικούς και ψυχικούς παράγοντες ιδιότητα του ανθρώπινου σώματος να εκφράζει σεξουαλική διέγερση με άκομψο τρόπο.


----------



## cythere (May 30, 2008)

*Μελαγχρονία*: χρόνια μελαγχολία.

©Jacques Grand-Jouan.


----------



## stathis (May 30, 2008)

*τσιρλίζω*

Τσιρίζω διαπεραστικά και χαζοχαρούμενα, σαν έξαλλη τσιρλίντερ.


----------



## stathis (May 30, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Για κλιτή αντίστοιχη λέξη προτείνω το *χασοκούπης* (π.χ. προπονητής) / *χασοκούπα* (π.χ. ομάδα) - κατ' αναλογία προς το _χασοδίκης_. Αντώνυμα είναι τα *χαρτοκούπης* (που παίρνει το πρωτάθλημα στα χαρτιά) και *πετσοκούπης* (που παίρνει πέτσινο τίτλο).


Να προσθέσουμε και τον *σπασοκούπη*, για άλλη χρήση βέβαια.


----------



## cythere (Jun 1, 2008)

*Σιγοουρία: *η ψυχαναγκαστική προσπάθεια να κάνεις πιπί όσο πιο διακριτικά γίνεται, για να μην σ' ακούσει ο καινούργιος(α) γκόμενος(α) και απομυθοποιηθείς πρόωρα!


----------



## stathis (Jun 1, 2008)

*χαρακιριακή*

Μέχρι τελικής πτώσεως μούρτζουφλη, μελαγχολική και μίζερη Κυριακή, όπου το μόνο πράγμα που μπορεί να σου δώσει λίγη χαρά είναι ένα ξεγυρισμένο χαρακίρι.


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2008)

*λαμπρά δωράκια:* σκυλάκια που μπορείτε να πάρετε εδώ

— Μήπως θέλετε λαμπραντοράκια; ρωτάω τις φίλες της κόρης μου.
— Τι να θέλουμε; απορεί η μία.
— Λαμπραντοράκια. Σκυλάκια.
— Α, «λαμπρά δωράκια» άκουσα εγώ.
— Καλά, πάω να το βάλω στις λεξιπλασίες.
— Πού θα το βάλετε;


----------



## cythere (Jun 2, 2008)

*Φορτοφάγος: *άνθρωπος που προκαλεί πρόβλημα στην ανεύρεση εστιατορίου, πριν από κάθε έξοδο της παρέας.

Zef, pardon, αλλά δεν κρατιόμουνα!!


----------



## stathis (Jun 2, 2008)

Υπάρχει κι ο *πορτοφάγος*: άνθρωπος που προκαλεί πρόβλημα στην ανεύρεση κλαμπ, πριν από κάθε έξοδο της παρέας, επειδή τρώει πόρτα όπου πηγαίνει.


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 2, 2008)

χαχα
Έτσι, έτσι!


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2008)

Για να ολοκληρωθεί η συλλογή, υπάρχει και ο *αχορτοφάγος*.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 3, 2008)

(Έμπνευση από δημιουργικό typo - έγραψα "ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΙΕΣ" αντί του ορθού "ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙΣ".)

*παρατηρησίας*
αυτός που έχει την τάση να κάνει διαρκώς παρατηρήσεις, δεν μπορεί να πει καλή κουβέντα για τίποτα και για κανέναν: _ο Ζάζουλας είναι γνωστός ~_ [λόγ. _παρατήρησ(ις) -ίας (κατά τα αντιρρησίας, διαδοσίας, δηλωσίας) _]


----------



## curry (Jun 3, 2008)

Δεν είναι δικό μου το copyright αλλά του Πιτσιρίκου
*μοντελοπνιχτοπνίχτρα*
η μοντέλα που πνίγει τον μοντελοπνίχτη


Προσθήκη nickel: Το κομμάτι του πιτσιρίκου είναι και η καλύτερη περιγραφή του μοντελοπνίχτη στο διαδίκτυο.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 3, 2008)

*ασπέτα*
γλωσσική διασταύρωση (λέξη πορτμαντό ) που δηλώνει τη σύντομη παρουσία ατόμου σε συνάξεις ή εν γένει συναντήσεις γνωριμίας [από συμφυρμό των _ασμπέτα_ και _ξεπέτα_]


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 3, 2008)

*Smirting*

Αλλη μια πορτμαντό. Φοριέται πολύ στη Βρετανία τον τελευταίο χρόνο λόγω της καπνοαπαγόρευσης. Συμφυρμός του Smoking και του flirting. (Έχουν και τις θετικές πλευρές τους οι απαγορεύσεις).


----------



## stathis (Jun 3, 2008)

somnambulist said:


> Φοριέται πολύ στη Βρετανία τον τελευταίο χρόνο λόγω της καπνοαπαγόρευσης. Συμφυρμός του Smoking και του flirting.


Αναρωτιέμαι αν το smirting ακούγεται τόσο χάλια στα αγγλικά όσο το _φλουμάρω_ ή το _φλερτίζω_...
(Για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε, έχουμε ενάμιση χρόνο να προετοιμαστούμε για την εν Ελλάδι καπνοαπαγόρευση.)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 3, 2008)

stathis said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι αν το smirting ακούγεται τόσο χάλια στα αγγλικά όσο το _φλουμάρω_ ή το _φλερτίζω_...
> (Για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε, έχουμε ενάμιση χρόνο να προετοιμαστούμε για την εν Ελλάδι καπνοαπαγόρευση.)


Εγώ πάντως προτιμώ το _τσιγαρίζω_ - το οποίο θα εφαρμόζω σε γλυκάδια και λοιπές τηγανιές, και προ καπνοαπαγορεύσεως και μετά. 

ΥΓ Εάν πιστέψουμε το ΛΚΝ (κι όχι το ΛΝΕΓ), τότε το _τσιγαρίζω_ προέρχεται από βεν. _cigar_ "τσιρίζω", το οποίο κάνει μπαμ να 'ναι αντιδάνειο από το _τσυρίζω_ (του ΛΝΕΓ, αυτήν τη φορά), που 'ναι το _συρίζω_ με τσιτακισμό. Επομένως η Κεντρώα ορθή γραφή οφείλει να είναι "τσυγαρίζω" - ή μήπως σας τσυγκλάω υπερβολικά;


----------



## stathis (Jun 3, 2008)

Zazula said:


> ΥΓ Εάν πιστέψουμε το ΛΚΝ (κι όχι το ΛΝΕΓ), τότε το _τσιγαρίζω_ προέρχεται από βεν. _cigar_ "τσιρίζω", το οποίο κάνει μπαμ να 'ναι αντιδάνειο από το _τσυρίζω_ (του ΛΝΕΓ, αυτήν τη φορά), που 'ναι το _συρίζω_ με τσιτακισμό. Επομένως η Κεντρώα ορθή γραφή οφείλει να είναι "τσυγαρίζω" - ή μήπως σας τσυγκλάω υπερβολικά;


Η υπόθεση σηκώνει τσυγάρο.

(Ο τσιτακισμός έχει σχέση με αυτό εδώ;)


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Εγώ πάντως προτιμώ το _τσιγαρίζω_ ...


Εγκρίνεται παμψηφεί από εμένα. :)

Στο πρότυπο του _μοντελοπνίχτη_ ταιριάζει απόλυτα. Πρώτα τις *τσιγαρίζεις* και μετά τις *τσιτσιρίζεις*.

Ως προς τα αλλά, δεν τσυμπάμε τσιμπάμε.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2008)

*αποκοτιά*: 1. η τόλμη που απαιτείται για να απαλλάξεις ένα κείμενο από τα λανθασμένα quotes.
2. η τόλμη που απαιτείται για να ξεφορτωθείς τις κότες που υπάρχουν σε μια παρέα.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 3, 2008)

*Καπαδοκώ*: ενεργώ σαν γνωστή και μη εξαιρετέα σουπερμοδερατόρισα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 3, 2008)

nickel said:


> *αποκοτιά*: 1. η τόλμη που απαιτείται για να απαλλάξεις ένα κείμενο από τα λανθασμένα quotes.


*αλλοκοτιά*
η αλλαγή των κουοτών quotes _(συνεκδ.)_ η εμμονή με τα quotes _Απορώ με την αλλοκοτιά του, αλλά τι να πεις; Όποιος ανακατεύεται με τα κουότς, τον τρώνε οι κουότες!_

*συσκουοτίζω*
προκαλώ σύγχυση ανάγοντας τα εισαγωγικά ως την ψυχοπνευματική διαταραχή της ημέρας

*ανυπάκουοτ*
το εισαγωγικό που δεν μετατρέπεται στο σωστό με Αντικατάσταση Όλων (Ctrl+H)

*quoton club*
Κλαμπ στο Harlexis όπου συχνάζουν όλοι οι αλλόκοτοι πάσχοντες από εισαγωγικομανία, διαγκωνιζόμενοι με γωνιώδη και στήνοντας αφτάκια στις πόρτες


----------



## stathis (Jun 3, 2008)

Παιδιά, θα το ξαναπώ:
Put the quote down!


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 3, 2008)

Elsa said:


> *Καπαδοκώ*: ενεργώ σαν γνωστή και μη εξαιρετέα σουπερμοδερατόρισα.



Χαχαχα! Καλό! Να έρθεις την Παρασκευή να σε καπαδοκήσω και από κοντά!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 3, 2008)

*καπαδομώ*
αποδομώ νήμα (ή ομάδα νημάτων ή φόρουμ ολάκερο) σαν γνωστή και μη εξαιρετέα σουπερμοδερατόρισα || (ουσ.) *καπαδόμηση* _Τάραξε τη Λεξιλογία στην καπαδόμηση._


----------



## Elsa (Jun 3, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> Χαχαχα! Καλό! Να έρθεις την Παρασκευή να σε καπαδοκήσω και από κοντά!


Χμ, φοβάμαι μη με καπατομήσεις..._Το πι με ρο, βεβαίως!_


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 3, 2008)

Μη φοβού! Κάπα που γαβγίζει, δε δαγκώνει.  (άσε που θα 'μαι και ταϊσμένη!)


----------



## Elsa (Jun 3, 2008)

Η κα*π*ατομή σου άλλα δείχνει..._(το πι με ταυ, παρακαλώ)_


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 3, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Η κα*π*ατομή σου άλλα δείχνει..._(το πι με ταυ, παρακαλώ)_



Για να ψαρώνουν οι νέοι και να στρώνουν οι παλιοί 

Άντε να δηλώσεις συμμετοχή, που θες και παρακάλια


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2008)

Και εδώ λέω να κλείσω αυτό το νήμα που παραμάκρυνε. Ο επόμενος λεξιπλάστης να ανοίξει το επόμενο νήμα με τον τίτλο:
*
Λεξιπλασίες (Nonce words) [02]*​


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2008)

*Λεξιπλασίες (Nonce words) [02]*

Έχοντας λάβει διαταγή από τον Αρχιλεξιλογιστή (και παρόλο που διαφωνώ με το σπάσιμο νημάτων όπως αυτού δωπέρα και εκείνου των λινγκου-γκαφών), ξεκινώ:

*εύχυμη χήρα*
η χυμώδης χήρα (_κατ' αναλ. με το "εύθυμη χήρα"_) || κάθε θηλυκού γένους χυμώδης πηγή φαντασιώσεων (_ευφημ. από τη "χείρα" της αυτοϊκανοποίησης_)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2008)

(Για το ακόλουθο, πηγή έμπνευσης αποτέλεσε ο όρος _*chief teller*_ που χρησιμοποιείται στις τράπεζες.)

*τσιφτετέλερ*
(1) ο τσίφτης ταμίας _Είχαμε ακάλυπτη επιταγή, αλλά μας ειδοποίησε ο Νίκος ο τσιφτετέλερ και το προλάβαμε._ (2) ο ταμίας που ακούει ασύστολα λαϊκά _Ρε συ τσιφτετέλερ, τη Μαστραλέξη βρήκες να βάλεις ringtone; Σε λίγο θ' ανέβουν τα μωρά πάνω στην μπάρα του ταμείου και θα χορεύουν!_


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2008)

*αντηλιακό* 1. παρασκεύασμα που προστατεύει το δέρμα από τις ηλιακές ακτίνες [τι σου κάνει η δυσλεξία — «αντίκες» έγραψα αντί για «ακτίνες» στην αρχή] αλλά καταστρέφει τις αυταπάτες για την ιερότητα της δασείας. [Για την αποϊεροποίηση της δασείας, εδώ.]
2. μίγμα διάχυτης τεστοστερόνης και αντιομοφυλοφιλικής [και όχι _ανθομοφυλοφιλικής_] συμπεριφοράς που προστατεύει από κάθε επίδοξο μνηστήρα ο οποίος ορέγεται να σε απαγάγει σαν την Ωραία Ελένη και να σε παντρευτεί/νυμφευτεί (;) στην Τήλο.

[Η έμπνευση, του Ζάζουλα. Η διατύπωση, δική μου.]


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 7, 2008)

3. Ό,τι σε προστατεύει από τον Ηλία. (Όποιος κι αν είναι. Π.χ. μπορεί να είναι ο επίδοξος μνηστήρας του 2., αλλά μπορεί να είναι και ο γκόμενος της κοπελίτσας που καρφώνεις με το βλέμμα κάνα εικοσάλεπτο τώρα, παλιολιγούρη!)


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> μπορεί να είναι και ο γκόμενος της κοπελίτσας που καρφώνεις με το βλέμμα κάνα εικοσάλεπτο τώρα, παλιολιγούρη!)


Δίπλα στην επισήμανση για τα misplaced adverbials, πρέπει να προσθέσουμε και επισήμανση για τις αδιευκρίνιστες αναφορικές προτάσεις. Ποιον καρφώνω με το βλέμμα; Τον γκόμενο ή την κοπελίτσα; Για να μην παρεξηγηθούμε: «...της κοπελίτσας _την οποία_ καρφώνεις...».


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 7, 2008)

nickel said:


> Δίπλα στην επισήμανση για τα misplaced adverbials, πρέπει να προσθέσουμε και επισήμανση για τις αδιευκρίνιστες αναφορικές προτάσεις. Ποιον καρφώνω με το βλέμμα; Τον γκόμενο ή την κοπελίτσα; Για να μην παρεξηγηθούμε: «...της κοπελίτσας _την οποία_ καρφώνεις...».



In my book, θεωρείται δεδομένο ότι αν αναφερόμουν στον γκόμενο θα έλεγα "...τον οποίο καρφώνεις", ενώ με "που" και χωρίς κόμμα αναφέρεται μόνο στην κοπελίτσα. Τόσο λάθος είμαι;


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> In my book, θεωρείται δεδομένο ότι αν αναφερόμουν στον γκόμενο θα έλεγα "...τον οποίο καρφώνεις", ενώ με "που" και χωρίς κόμμα αναφέρεται μόνο στην κοπελίτσα. Τόσο λάθος είμαι;


Καθόλου. Απλώς έβαλα στο ζύγι και τα «βιβλία» των άλλων.

Σοβαρή προσθήκη: Κόμμα δεν θα χρειαζόταν σε καμιά από τις δύο περιπτώσεις.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 7, 2008)

nickel said:


> Σοβαρή προσθήκη: Κόμμα δεν θα χρειαζόταν σε καμιά από τις δύο περιπτώσεις.



[αναστεναγμός παραίτησης] Γιατί πάλι;


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> [αναστεναγμός παραίτησης] Γιατί πάλι;


Ξανα-ματα-αναμείνατε στο ποντίκι σας.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2008)

*ψωνίζω από σβέρκο.* 1. εξαπατώμαι ή αποτυγχάνω.
2. δέχομαι γκολ από τον Τσέχο ποδοσφαιριστή Václav Svěrkoš (όπως συνέβη στην Ελβετία στην πρεμιέρα του Euro 2008).

Πρώτο γκολ που είδαμε. Άντε, αγόρια, καλή αρχή!


----------



## cythere (Jun 8, 2008)

*Μπαλακία: *η μ@λακία που πιάνει τους άνδρες όταν βλέπουν μπάλα, με κύρια γνωρίσματα τα συριστικά επιφωνήματα (σσσσσ και φσσσσ) όταν μια καλή φάση δεν έχει αίσιο αποτέλεσμα, το κοπάνημα του γονάτου όταν βάζει γκολ ο οχτρός, και η αέναη επανάληψη της λέξης "έλα" (έλα, έλα, έλα) όταν η φάση μυρίζει γκολ.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 8, 2008)

*νυσταγωγία:* θέαμα πολύ βαριάς κουλτούρας που γρήγορα στέλνει τους θεατές στην αγκαλιά του Μορφέα.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 8, 2008)

cythere said:


> *Μπαλακία: *η μ@λακία που πιάνει τους άνδρες όταν βλέπουν μπάλα, με κύρια γνωρίσματα τα συριστικά επιφωνήματα (σσσσσ και φσσσσ) όταν μια καλή φάση δεν έχει αίσιο αποτέλεσμα, το κοπάνημα του γονάτου όταν βάζει γκολ ο οχτρός, και η αέναη επανάληψη της λέξης "έλα" (έλα, έλα, έλα) όταν η φάση μυρίζει γκολ.



Εμμ... αυτό που πιάνει τις γυναίκες να μπαίνουν μπροστά στην οθόνη για να κάνουν ...κάτι, τη στιγμή που εκτυλίσσεται κάποια φάση, πώς λέγεται;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Εμμ... αυτό που πιάνει τις γυναίκες να μπαίνουν μπροστά στην οθόνη για να κάνουν ...κάτι, τη στιγμή που εκτυλίσσεται κάποια φάση, πώς λέγεται;


Casus balli.


----------



## jglenis (Jun 8, 2008)

> *Μπαλακία:* η μ@λακία που πιάνει τους άνδρες όταν βλέπουν μπάλα, με κύρια γνωρίσματα τα συριστικά επιφωνήματα (σσσσσ και φσσσσ) όταν μια καλή φάση δεν έχει αίσιο αποτέλεσμα, το κοπάνημα του γονάτου όταν βάζει γκολ ο οχτρός, και η αέναη επανάληψη της λέξης "έλα" (έλα, έλα, έλα) όταν η φάση μυρίζει γκολ.



*Γιουρολοίμωξη:* Προχωρημένη μορφή τής κατάστασης που περιγράφεται παραπάνω∙ τα συμπτώματα παραμένουν τα ίδια, αιτία όμως αποτελεί η συνεχής και συγκεκριμένη ενασχόληση με τα παιχνίδια του Euro και όλες τις σχετικές εκπομπές.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2008)

JG, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται τη γιουρολοίμωξη (μ' άλλη έννοια) την έπαθε η ίδια η εθνική μας. 

*σεισμίζενς*
σεισμικό φαινόμενο που προκαλείται όχι από την οργή του Εγκέλαδου, αλλά από την οργή του ακατανόμαστου Πατρός Δρακουμέλ όταν επιχειρείται να εμπλακεί ο υιός Του στο σκάνδαλο με τις μίζες της Ζίμενς


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2008)

*ντέρτι ντάνσινγκ*
*1.* χορός έμπλεος σεβντά || ο χορός του σεκλετισμένου *2.* καθιστός χορός από οδηγό ακούοντα Derti FM || ο χορός των αντικειμένων στην καρότσα τού βαν που οδηγεί ο προαναφερθείς ντέρτι-ντάνσερ


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 11, 2008)

* Μνηστείρας*

Επίδοξος μνηστήρας που βασανίζεται από προβλήματα γονιμότητας.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 11, 2008)

και *μνηστήριος*

Ο ιδιότροπος μνηστήρας.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 11, 2008)

*Ηδύποδας*: αιμομίκτης, αλλά το ευχαριστιέται.


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2008)

*αντηρίδα* : η τσιρίδα της συζύγου κάθε φορά που τολμώ να της φέρω αντίρρηση.

(Ετυμολογική γραφή: αντιρρίδα, αλλά έχει επικρατήσει ο παραπάνω τύπος.)


----------



## jglenis (Jun 13, 2008)

*Tomoron:* stupid futurist 

*Eggoist:* born selfish 

*Cucumbersome:* difficult to handle due to its long and narrow shape


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 13, 2008)

*μικροπολητής*

Μικροπωλητής που εκθέτει την πραμάτεια του στο κέντρο μιας μικρής πόλης.


----------



## stathis (Jun 13, 2008)

*Πρίχτερ*

Μονάδα μέτρησης του πρηξίματος που προκαλείται από τη συναναστροφή με φορτικά και ιδιαίτερα κουραστικά άτομα (κοινώς πρήχτες).
π.χ. _Με πέθανε! Μια ώρα με ζάλιζε με τα γκομενικά της. Μιλάμε για 6,5 Πρίχτερ τουλάχιστον..._


----------



## cythere (Jun 13, 2008)

*Κολλήτικαλ κορέκτ*: η κολλητική πολιτική ορθότητα.

*Κωλίτικαλ κορέκτ*: η πολιτική ορθότητα του κώλου.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 14, 2008)

*μικροκολλητής*
ο μικροπωλητής που δεν ξεκολλάει από πάνω σου με τίποτα


----------



## Elsa (Jun 14, 2008)

*hulk-οπράσινο*, δηλαδή αυτή η απόχρωση:


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2008)

Γαλανόλευκη. Δηλαδή, αυτή η απόχρωση:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 15, 2008)

Elsa said:


> *hulk-οπράσινο*, δηλαδή αυτή η απόχρωση:


Μμμ, καλή ιδέα - μπορούμε έτσι να επαναλανσάρουμε και το *hulk-έντερος* για να το μάθουν ευκολότερα τα παιδιά. :)


----------



## jglenis (Jun 17, 2008)

*Underwhere:* boxers, slips, bras or any other bit of cloth perfectly misplaced in front of our eyes, viciously nestling in the area we have most searched for while turning everything upside down looking for it. Underwhere is invisible to the hurried eye, yet conspicuous when no longer needed.


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2008)

Αυτό μου θύμισε την παρετυμολογία του «πούστη» που είχα διαβάσει κάποτε να αναφέρει ο Γιάννης Χάρης (καυτηριάζοντας τους τύπους που αναζητούν αρχαιοελληνικό σπέρμα σε κάθε τουρκοσπορά και αρβανιτοσπορά): που λένε ότι βγαίνει από την ερώτηση «ποῦ στῆ;» (δηλαδή «πού βρίσκεται;» σε αρχαία ελληνικά της φαντασίας τους) που έκαναν τα αρχαία όργανα της τάξης όταν κυνηγούσαν τους κίναιδους.


----------



## curry (Jun 18, 2008)

*Ξεneroμα*: όταν το nero αρνείται να αντιγράψει cd και dvd κι εσύ καίγεσαι.

και σε μορφή ρήματος, επίσης: ξεnerώνω.


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 19, 2008)

*πεζοβρόμιο*

*πεζοβρόμιο* το [pezovrómio] O40 : το πιο βρόμικο τμήμα ενός δρόμου, το αριστερό και δεξιό τμήμα κάθε δρόμου της Αθήνας, το οποίο *προοριζόταν αρχικά* για τους πεζούς


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2008)

*κατάπληξη* : πολύ μεγάλη έκπληξη

*καταπλήξη* : πολύ μεγάλη πλήξη (όπως π.χ. όταν μαθαίνεις ότι κάποια χρήματα καταλήγουν με περίεργους τρόπους σε κομματικά ταμεία). _Συν._: *καραπλήξη*.


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2008)

curry said:


> *Ξεneroμα*: *1* όταν το nero αρνείται να αντιγράψει cd και dvd κι εσύ καίγεσαι.



*2* όταν πετάς το nero και βάζεις ένα πρόγραμμα που δουλεύει. (Και δροσίζεσαι.)


----------



## jglenis (Jun 19, 2008)

> καταπλήξη : πολύ μεγάλη πλήξη (όπως π.χ. όταν μαθαίνεις ότι κάποια χρήματα καταλήγουν με περίεργους τρόπους σε κομματικά ταμεία). Συν.: καραπλήξη.


Ω, μα αυτό είναι απλώς η υπεξαίρεση που επιβεβαιώνει τον κανόνα...


----------



## cythere (Jun 20, 2008)

*Θαλατίζω ή (τα) Θαλατώνω:* τα κάνω θάλασσα με τη δοσολογία του αλατιού στο φαγάκι που με τόση χαρά ετοίμαζα με αποτέλεσμα α) να μην τρώγεται γιατί είναι λύσσα (και να παραγγέλνω απ' έξω) ή β) να μοιάζει με φαγητό νοσοκομείου (και να παραγγέλνω απ' έξω).

*Θαλατερό: *πολύ αλατισμένο φαγητό που στέλνει τον ανυποψίαστο ομοτράπεζο α) στην τουαλέτα ή β) στο πλησιέστερο εστιατόριο για ένα γεύμα της προκοπής.


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 20, 2008)

*τεκτονόμενα*

Σειρά γεγονότων ή ενεργειών που συγκροτούν το χαρακτήρα ή καθορίζουν την τελική έκβαση μιας κατάστασης στα άδυτα των μασονικών στοών

*βγήκα ασπροζπρόσωπος* (εναλλακτικά: ασprozπρόσωπος)

... αναφωνούν οι συνδρομητές του proz, όταν δέχονται καλές κριτικές από γραφεία με τα οποία έχουν συνεργαστεί.


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> *βγήκα ασπροζπρόσωπος* (εναλλακτικά: ασprozπρόσωπος)
> 
> ... αναφωνούν οι συνδρομητές του proz, όταν δέχονται καλές κριτικές από γραφεία με τα οποία έχουν συνεργαστεί.



Στους υπόλοιπους λέμε «*ας πρόζσεχες*» (εναλλακτικά: ας prozσεχες)


----------



## jglenis (Jun 21, 2008)

*Διασυρτάκι:* ο παραδοσιακός χορός της εθνικής ταπείνωσης∙ χορεύεται ως επί το πλείστον σε διεθνή δικαστήρια για την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος, σε ευρωπαϊκούς οργανισμούς για την αντιμετώπιση της διαφθοράς κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2008)

Από τη διαφήμιση του _The DailyCandy Lexicon: Words That Don't Exist But Should_.


Tart fuel: n. Girlie drinks. e.g., cosmos, kirs, or anything that tastes like Kool-Aid.
Teenile: adj. Used to describe someone who is way too old for what she is wearing. (“That 45-year-old woman is wearing low-cut jeans. Is she crazy or just teenile?”)
Kama-suture: n. Aid for injuries sustained during aerobic bedroom exercises (particularly by non-aerobic types).
Crapas: n. One of the many bad versions of the “small plates” craze.
Apathy hour: n. What happy hour usually feels like.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 25, 2008)

Ανυπέρ*βλιτα*: μόλις τα μάζεψα. Φρέσκα φρέσκα από το μποστάνι! Τρέχω για το κατσαρόλι! Καληνύχτα σας, παίδες!


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 26, 2008)

*λογύβριο*

Μικρός, σύντομος λόγος, γεμάτος ύβρεις.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2008)

*υβραυλικός*
αυλοκόλακας που είναι υπεύθυνος για την παροχή και διοχέτευση ύβρεων

*υβρόφιλος*
αυτός που απολαμβάνει το να υβρίζει, που ευημερεί χάρη στις ύβρεις (ΣΥΝ. *υβροχαρής*)

*ενυβρείο*
οποιουδήποτε μεγέθους δεξαμενή (και μτφ. — λ.χ. ιστολόγιο, τηλεοπτική εκπομπή) στην οποία φιλοξενούνται υβρόβια όντα και συνήθως διακοσμείται με υβρόφυτα

*υβροφόρος ορίζοντας*
νοητή επιφάνεια που αντιπροσωπεύει τη στάθμη των ύβρεων σε έναν τόπο


----------



## Elsa (Jun 26, 2008)

Πω, πω! Εσύ έκανες ολόκληρη υ*β*ραυλική μελέτη! 
Να προσθέσω τον υ*β*ροβιότοπο, την υ*β*ρόγειο και το υ*β*ρογόνο


----------



## jglenis (Jun 27, 2008)

*Κονομαρχία:* α. η αρχή της ιδιοποίησης δημοσίου χρήματος∙ το σύνολο των νόμων που διέπουν τη συλλογή, τη διαχείριση και την ορθολογική διασπάθισή του 
β. δημόσιο κτίριο το οποίο στεγάζει κονομαρχιακές υπηρεσίες και δραστηριότητες


----------



## Zazula (Jun 28, 2008)

Οι *κονομάρχες* προφανώς θα θελήσουν να αποφύγουν το επόμενο:

*Εφ' όλης και προώλης*
Συζήτηση για όλες τις πλευρές της ανηθικότητας και της διαφθοράς.


----------



## jglenis (Jun 30, 2008)

*Πηδωλολατρία:* η πεποίθηση ότι συνεχείς συνευρέσεις με έναν ή περισσότερους συντρόφους αποτελούν την (συν)ουσιαστικότερη πηγή ζωντάνιας


----------



## cythere (Jun 30, 2008)

*Πηδάριθμος: *το σύνολο των ερωτικών συντρόφων ενός ατόμου.
πχ. Τι πηδάριθμο έχεις;

Διασταυρωμένη αλήθεια: οι άντρες δίνουν πάντα μεγαλύτερο πηδάριθμο από τον πραγματικό (για ευνόητους λόγους), ενώ οι γυναίκες δίνουν πάντα μικρότερο (για ευνόητους λόγους).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2008)

*τηλωσίας*
μειωτικός χαρακτηρισμός για ομοφυλόφιλο, ο οποίος αρχικά σκόπευε να παντρευτεί με το σύντροφό του στην Τήλο, αλλά κατόπιν (συνήθ. ύστερα από πίεση) αποκήρυξε δημόσια τα φρονήματά του υπογράφοντας σχετική δήλωση. [λεξ. διασταύρωση _Τήλος + δηλωσίας_]


----------



## curry (Jul 3, 2008)

*Ψυχραναγκασμός: *διαταραχή που πλήττει τους εργαζόμενους σε πολλές εταιρίες/ υπηρεσίες/ τράπεζες του λεκανοπεδίου κατά τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες. Κύριο σύμπτωμα είναι η εμμονή να διατηρούν -μέσω κλιματισμού- τη θερμοκρασία του χώρου στους 17 βαθμούς (ενώ έξω έχει 33) με αποτέλεσμα να τουρτουρίζουν.

Αν τον Ιανουάριο η θερμοκρασία του χώρου εργασίας τους ήταν στους 17 βαθμούς, θα έκαναν απεργία.


----------



## curry (Jul 3, 2008)

*Ψυχραναγκάζω:* τακτική αφεντικών, προϊσταμένων, διευθυντών κλπ να μετατρέπουν τους χώρους εργασίας του λεκανοπεδίου σε σιβηρικό στρατόπεδο συγκέντρωσης, παρά τις διαμαρτυρίες των εργαζομένων.

"-Μα κύριε Σταλινίσκο μου, 17 βαθμούς; Θ' αρπάξουμε καμιά πούντα!
-Πας καλά, Κακομοιρίδη; Εδώ σκάει ο τζίτζικας."


----------



## Elsa (Jul 3, 2008)

curry said:


> *Ψυχραναγκάζω:* τακτική αφεντικών, προϊσταμένων, διευθυντών κλπ να μετατρέπουν τους χώρους εργασίας του λεκανοπεδίου σε σιβηρικό στρατόπεδο συγκέντρωσης, παρά τις διαμαρτυρίες των εργαζομένων.



Εγώ στο τραμ τον παθαίνω τον ψυχραναγκασμό μου...


----------



## curry (Jul 3, 2008)

Πραγματικά, μου διέφυγαν εντελώς τα ΜΜΜ που κλιματίζονται!

(έχω τουρτουρίσει και σε μπλε λεωφορείο, βγήκα κι εγώ μπλε από εκεί μέσα! Στρουμφοκατάσταση.)


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2008)

*σιβηριτισμός* : η μαλθακότητα του σύγχρονου πολιτισμού, ο οποίος δημιουργεί περιβάλλον εργασίας σιβηρικού ψύχους για να μη φαίνεται πόσο ιδροκοπούμε για τον επιούσιο.


----------



## Naerdiel (Jul 3, 2008)

Υστεριόγραφο: πρόσθετο σημείωμα στο τέλος επιστολής ή κειμένου που πηγάζει από υστερία του γράφοντος ή που προκαλεί υστερία στους άλλους.


----------



## Naerdiel (Jul 3, 2008)

Αδελχώνω= από το αδελφός κ χώνω. Σημαίνει τη μη συμφιλίωση. Δεν συνενώνω αδελφικά, δεν συμφιλιώνομαι, παρά τα χώνω κανονικά στον άλλον που θεωρούσα αδελφό.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 5, 2008)

*παιζογέφυρα*
*1.* η γέφυρα που προάγει το παιχνίδι *2.* η γέφυρα που παίζει με τα νεύρα μας (π.χ. λόγω πυκνής κίνησης ή υψηλού κόστους κατασκευής)

*παιζοναύτης*
ο γιαλαντζί άνδρας των Ειδικών Δυνάμεων, αυτός που μόνο κατ' όνομα υπηρέτησε στους Πεζοναύτες (ήταν π.χ. ο βοηθός του ιερέα του Τάγματος), αυτός που το παίζει και καλά εκπαιδευμένος σε αποβάσεις


----------



## Zazula (Jul 5, 2008)

Θέλεις να βρίσεις, να αισχρολογήσεις, να χυδαιολογήσεις όσο πιο βρόμικα γίνεται, αλλά δεν γνωρίζεις πώς λέγεται αυτό; Lexilogia to the rescue! Μα, φυσικά, αναφερόμαστε στις *βρωμολοχίες* [λεξ. διασταύρωση βρόμικος + βωμολοχίες] — οι οποίες ήδη έχουν και ευρήματα. Προσοχή να μην συγχέονται οι _βρωμολοχίες_ με τους _βρομολοχίες_ (ήγουν τους βρομιάρηδες —κυριολεκτικά ή μεταφορικά— λοχίες), όπως την πάτησαν τούτοι 'δώ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2008)

Άκουσαν κάποιοι την παραίνεσή σου να μην μπερδεύουμε στη μέση τους λοχίες και να και οι _βωμολογίες_ (ένα βήμα από τις βρομολογίες κι αυτές).


----------



## Zazula (Jul 5, 2008)

Ρε μπας κι οι _βωμολογίες_ είναι οι επί του βωμού* ομολογίες (ότι π.χ. τα μάγκωσες απ' τη Μίζενς);

*ενν. ο βωμός των πολιτικών σκοπιμοτήτων


----------



## jglenis (Jul 6, 2008)

*Κρυψώνιο:* αυτάρεσκος οργανισμός μεν, που χαρακτηρίζεται από στοιχεία μετριοφροσύνης και διάθεση αυτοκριτικής δε

*Ψοφήμη:* πληροφορία που έχει χάσει προ πολλού τη ζωντάνια της και ως εκ τούτου δεν ενδιαφέρει πλέον κανέναν


----------



## Naerdiel (Jul 6, 2008)

*Σκαταπληκτικά* : το αντίθετο του " καταπληκτικά ". Απαρτίζεται από το γνωστό σε όλους τους Έλληνες -πώς τα περνάς; _σκατά_- και το _πληκτικά_.

*Νεράειδα* : νεράιδα που μπορείς να τη δεις. ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ, κύριε ζαζουλα


----------



## Naerdiel (Jul 6, 2008)

*βρωμολοχίες* : λοχίες που βρωμούν και ζέχνουν (αν το έχετε ήδη πει, σχωράτε με, έχω χαζέψει) .


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 8, 2008)

Από το έπος του Ζερβού "Σαπουνόπετρα: το χρήμα στο λαιμό σας" (1996):
*Εφακελισμός* (όνομα γνωστού νοσοκομείου). Ο ορισμός είναι περιττός.


----------



## jglenis (Jul 9, 2008)

*Βουλημία:* κοινοβουλευτική λαιμαργία

*Διαφθορίζον: *το χρώμα του χρήματος που δεν έχει ξεπλυθεί καλά


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2008)

*Ουφ τόπικ:* Χαρακτηρισμός για εκτός θέματος σχόλια σε νήμα του φόρουμ τα οποία μας επιτρέπουν να βγάλουμε από πάνω μας διάφορα βάρη και απωθημένα που κουβαλάμε.


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 12, 2008)

*συγ(γ)ατοικώ*

Συγκατοικώ με γάτο/α


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2008)

*παιχνήδυσμα:* παιχνίδι που παρέχει ευχαρίστηση

Όταν πρέπει να μεταφράσεις το Fun & Games έτσι που να μην πιάσεις πάνω από τα 11 γράμματα (με τα κενά) του αγγλικού, το μυαλό χώνεται σε περίεργες ατραπούς.

(Μην ανησυχείτε, συναδέλφισσες. Μόνο εδώ θα το βάλω...)


----------



## diceman (Jul 15, 2008)

*υποσχέστηκα:* δίνω υπόσχεση την οποία δε με νοιάζει να τηρήσω.

Η πατρότητα του όρου ανήκει στην 6χρονη ανηψιά μου Livvy, η οποία έλεγε χτες: «Γιαγιά, σου το υποσχέζομαι!»


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 15, 2008)

*Βυζουτιέν (το)*: ο στηθόδεσμος.

Πατρότητα: κάποιος μπόμπιρας


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> *Βυζουτιέν (το)*: ο στηθόδεσμος.
> Πατρότητα: κάποιος *μπόμπιρας*


Τόσο νέος, κι όμως τόσο συνειδητοποιημένος...


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 15, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Πατρότητα: κάποιος μπόμπιρας


Δεν το εννοούμε κυριολεκτικά αυτό, ε; Χτύπα ξύλο!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 16, 2008)

*Τακουμπάν*
Ξεκίνησε από ανέκδοτο ("πώς λέγεται ο Ταλιμπάν που παίζει στο χρηματιστήριο;"), διευρύνθηκε ως περιγραφικός όρος ("Έλληνας —όχι κροίσος— επενδυτής στο ΧΑΑ, με εννέα γράμματα"), και πιστεύω μπορεί να αναστηθεί εννοιολογικά αποκτώντας τη σημασία "εταιρεία ή άτομο που προτίθεται να τα ακουμπήσει προκειμένου να πάρει μια δουλειά ως προμηθευτής": _Αφού είσαι σε επιτροπή προμηθειών με τον Mizula, φτιάχτηκες δικέ μου — μιλάμε για μεγάλο τακουμπάν._


----------



## Zazula (Jul 16, 2008)

*παραγελοία*
Η πολύ μικρής αξίας παραγγελία — τόσο μικρής που καταντά γελοίο το να ασχοληθούμε μαζί της. Εκτός από ανάξια λόγου, μια _παραγελοία_ μπορεί να μας κοστίζει περισσότερο να την ικανοποιήσουμε σε σχέση με το τι προσδοκούμε να κερδίσουμε. _Δε θα πιστέψεις τι παραγελοία έστειλε πάλι ο Miserula — τζάμπα το χαρτί του φαξ που την τυπώσαμε!_

ΥΓ Εννοείται ότι τα 1440 *παραγελία είναι απλώς ορθογραφικά λάθη — για τα οποία ζητήθηκε 961.000 φορές *συγνώμη.


----------



## curry (Jul 16, 2008)

Το "συγνώμη" δεν θεωρείται πλέον σωστό; Αυτή την εντύπωση έχω.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 16, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να το λέμε _συγνώμη_, αλλά πάντα το γράφουμε _συγγνώμη_.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 16, 2008)

Κι εγώ την ίδια εντύπωση είχα, μέχρι που άρχισαν να μου το διορθώνουν συστηματικά στον εκδοτικό


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2008)

Στο *Τακουμπιστάν* επιτρέπεται πλέον να γράφουμε λέξεις έτσι όπως τις προφέρουμε: συγνώμη, καινούριος. Αλλά και φράσεις σαν λέξεις (μας αρέσει ν' ακουμπάν): αποδώ, μολαταύτα. Προσεχώς: μένα ζμπάρο, καθυπαγόρευση, σύνχυση κ.ά.

(Disclaimer: Το παρόν μήνυμα δεν έχει καμιά γλωσσολογική αξία. Ούτε αποτυπώνει προσωπικές απόψεις του γράφοντος.)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 16, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Κι εγώ την ίδια εντύπωση είχα, μέχρι που άρχισαν να μου το διορθώνουν συστηματικά στον εκδοτικό


Καλά, αυτό δεν είναι τίποτα.
Στη θρυλική πλέον διόρθωση της Ανύπαρκτης Οδαλίσκης που μου έκανε νεαρή επίδοξη συνάδελφος, μου διόρθωνε το "συγγνώμη" σε "συγνώμη" με την εξής παρατήρηση: 
Spelling mistake. Please learn how to spell this word. You have been doing the same mistake in the last 2 films.
Ας έχει χάρη που δεν επιθυμώ να ανακοινώσω το όνομά της...


----------



## Palavra (Jul 16, 2008)

Καλά, αυτό πάλι... Τι να πω! Πάντως εγώ έχω θέμα με το συγκεκριμένο (αλλά και άλλα) γιατί εγώ διαφωνώ, από τη στιγμή όμως που τα έχει αποφασίσει η επιμέλεια, ποία η θέσις μου;;;


----------



## curry (Jul 16, 2008)

Γενικά συγγνώμη γράφω αλλά παρατήρησα ότι χρησιμοποιείται πάρα πολύ και μόνο με ένα "γ" και μάλιστα σε "σοβαρά" έντυπα. 
Η βλακεία είναι ότι άμα σου ξεφύγει, δεν το βλέπει ο ορθογραφικός έλεγχος...


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 16, 2008)

Κι εγώ στην αρχή της μεταφραστικής καριέρας μου το έγραφα με ένα "γ", γιατί έτσι το έγραφαν και οι φιλόλογοι φίλες μου. Κάποια στιγμή αποφάσισα ότι οι φιλόλογοι δεν τα γράφουν όλα σωστά.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 16, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> You have been *doing* the same mistake in the last 2 films.


Aaah, you did a mistake and she did a correction, eh? She speak them the English very perfect, no? Make it again and see what she makes!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 16, 2008)

curry said:


> Γενικά συγγνώμη γράφω αλλά παρατήρησα ότι χρησιμοποιείται πάρα πολύ και μόνο με ένα "γ" και μάλιστα σε "σοβαρά" έντυπα.
> Η βλακεία είναι ότι άμα σου ξεφύγει, δεν το βλέπει ο ορθογραφικός έλεγχος...


http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=993


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 16, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Καλά, αυτό δεν είναι τίποτα.
> Στη θρυλική πλέον διόρθωση της Ανύπαρκτης Οδαλίσκης που μου έκανε νεαρή επίδοξη συνάδελφος, μου διόρθωνε το "συγγνώμη" σε "συγνώμη" με την εξής παρατήρηση:
> Spelling mistake. Please learn how to spell this word. You have been doing the same mistake in the last 2 films.



Αυτό που μου κάνει φοβερή εντύπωση στην περίπτωση της "ανύπαρκτης οδαλίσκης" είναι η *τρομερή* βεβαιότητα και αυτοπεποίθησή της (και μ' αρέσει το star trek....)

Εν οίδα, ότι ουδέν οίδα.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 16, 2008)

Δεν το συνηθίζω, αλλά θα επανέλθω on-topic.

*testickle:* πρώτη δοκιμαστική απόπειρα γαργαλήματος για να διαπιστώσουμε την ευαισθησία του γαργαλουμένου (ή μήπως γαργαλούμενου;).


----------



## kapa18 (Jul 17, 2008)

*καμπάμια*: Μια όχι και τόσο πετυχημένη καμπάνια... (Άμα πληκτρολογείς βλακείες μεταφράζοντας, σε επισκέπτεται πάραυτα η Μούσα!)


----------



## cythere (Jul 17, 2008)

Δεν είναι λεξιπλασία, είναι *λεξικλεψία*! Οι λεξιπλασίες της Λεξιλογίας ταξιδεύουν στο διαδίκτυο και αναπαράγονται με τη μέθοδο της άμωμης σύλληψης.
Ιδού (κι έλεγα κάτι μού θυμίζουν αυτά)!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2008)

Χα — ακόμη και τα παραδείγματα ξεσήκωσε!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2008)

*sarantισμός*
κατάρα που πέφτει πάνω σε μεταφραστή ή επιμελητή όταν τον συλλαμβάνει γλωσσικώς ή μεταφραστικώς ολισθήσαντα, ή αστόχως καθαρολογήσαντα, ή άλλως εν γένει ατοπήσαντα η κοφτερή πένα του sarant και του τα σούρνει στον ιστότοπό του sarantakos.com 'Αλλως *sarantισμα* Ρήμα μτβ. *sarantίζω*

*Sarantάπηχοι*
υπαρκτά πρόσωπα της νεοελληνικής μεταφραστικής παράδοσης, το μέγεθος των ατοπημάτων των οποίων τα ενέταξε στον Κύκλο των Πομπευθέντων Μεταφραστών του ιστοτόπου sarantakos.com 

*sarantαλείτουργο*
μνημόνευση Sarantάπηχου μεταφραστή σε σαράντα διαδοχικά νήματα


ΥΓ Έμπνευση για τις ανωτέρω λεξιπλασίες αποτέλεσε τουτοδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2008)

*αsarantιστη:* άρτι κυκλοφορήσασα μεταφραστική εργασία που δεν έχει ακόμα υποπέσει στον προσοχή του συνονόματου κυρίου.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2008)

Τώρα, μήπως προκαλούμε την τύχη μας μ' όλα αυτά; Μην τον εκνευρίσουμε και μας περάσει μετά από sarantα κύματα!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 18, 2008)

Είστε απόλαυση στο ζοφερό μεταφραστικό μεσημέρι που περνάω!!!


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 18, 2008)

> Είστε απόλαυση στο *ζοφερό* μεταφραστικό μεσημέρι που περνάω!!!



"Ζεφυρό" θες να πεις; Με τόσες απορίες...


----------



## Palavra (Jul 18, 2008)

Ζεφυρές συνθήκες: οι εργασιακές συνθήκες, στις οποίες ο δύσμοιρος μεταφραστής προσπαθεί να αποδώσει προτάσεις απείρου κάλλους όπως «αυτόκλητη γενική συνέλευση» εν μέσω καταιγισμού αποριών ομώνυμου ενοχλητικού συμφορουμίτη.

Υ.Γ. Πιστεύω ότι σε συναγωνίζομαι επάξια


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 18, 2008)

Είναι μέχρι να απαυδήσει ο μπαρμπα-Νίκος καμιά μέρα...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2008)

*ζευφράδεια*
η ιδιότητα αυτού που έχει μεγάλη ευχέρεια στην αποτελεσματική επίλυση ζεφυρών (βλ.λ.) αποριών

*ζευφροσύνη*
συναίσθημα ήρεμης και βαθιάς χαράς που δημιουργείται όταν απαντάς επιτυχώς σε ζεφυρά (βλ.λ.) ερωτήματα Επίθ. *ζευφρόσυνος*, *ζευφραντικός* Ρήμα *ζευφραίνω* κ. *ζευφραίνομαι* (χωρίς μππ.)


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2008)

*πελατίκι:* (από το απελατίκι με σίγηση του αρχικού «α»)
1. σιδερένιο ρόπαλο, όπλο των απελατών (παράνομων, π.χ. ζωοκλεφτών ή ληστών, που χρησιμοποιούσαν οι Βυζαντινοί για τη φρούρηση των συνόρων τους).
2. μετάφρασμα-ροπαλιά που απαιτεί ο πελάτης να μπει στη μετάφρασή του και που, αμέσως μετά την τέλεση του εγκλήματος, επιθυμούμε να απελάσουμε από τη σκέψη μας και τις σελίδες μας.

Παράδειγμα:
θυμωθείς περισσότερον ο καβαλάρης εκείνος, εύγαλε το πελατίκι του, και έκρουσε τον πτωχόν εκείνον εις τον μέλιγκα και τον εθανάτωσε.

Για τα όπλα των Βυζαντινών κ.ά.: http://www.patriotaki.com/archive/index.php/t-609.html


----------



## sarant (Jul 18, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Τώρα, μήπως προκαλούμε την τύχη μας μ' όλα αυτά; Μην τον εκνευρίσουμε και μας περάσει μετά από sarantα κύματα!



Όπως έλεγε ο Όσκαρ Ουάιλδ, όμως, ένα μόνο πράγμα είναι χειρότερο από το να μιλάνε για σένα: να μη μιλάνε για σένα!


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 19, 2008)

*πανσέλληνας*

Ελληνάρας που δεν κόβει τις κακές του συνήθειες ούτε όταν οι άλλοι απολαμβάνουν την πανσέληνο.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 19, 2008)

*obecity*
Η παχυσαρκία ως αποτέλεσμα του αστικού τρόπου ζωής.


*rezilution*
Οι γενναίες αποφάσεις για αδυνάτισμα και γυμναστική που λαμβάνονται συνήθως μετά από εορταστικές κραιπάλες ή εν όψει παραλιακού ημιγυμνισμού και καταλήγουν σε αξιοθρήνητα αποτελέσματα.


----------



## jglenis (Jul 20, 2008)

*Ελυγμός:* ύστατη μέθοδος επιχειρηματολογίας, όταν αρχίσει να διαφαίνεται διπλωματική ήττα∙ ένας παθιασμένος συνδυασμός αταβιστικών συναισθημάτων, ακαταλαβίστικων επιχειρημάτων και αιφνιδιαστικών δακρύων. Αν και πολέμια κάθε λογικής, η τακτική αυτή παραμένει αλάνθαστη και αναλλοίωτη όσες φορές και αν επαναληφθεί.


----------



## oublexis (Jul 23, 2008)

(Από το Inbox του ταχυδρομείου μου και την επικαιρότητα)

Μιζών ελληνικό λεξικό

*Μιζοσκόταδο (το):* Προσπάθεια συσκότισης και συγκάλυψης της αλήθειας στην υπόθεση της Μίζενς. Π.χ. _Η δικαιοσύνη ψάχνει τους ενόχους στο μιζοσκόταδο_.

*Mιζοκακόμοιρος (ο):* πολιτικός για τον οποίον υπάρχουν ενδείξεις ότι εμπλέκεται στο σκάνδαλο με τις μίζες, αλλά παριστάνει τον κακόμοιρο προκειμένου να πείσει για την αθωότητά του. Π.χ. _Διάβασες τις δηλώσεις που έκανε ο Τ. βγαίνοντας από τον ανακριτή; Τον εγκατέλειψε το κόμμα του, λέει ο μιζοκακόμοιρος_.

*Μιζοτιμής *(επίρρημα): Ελάττωση της τιμής της μίζας κατά το ήμισυ, σε περιόδους όπου υπάρχει μεγάλος αριθμός πολιτικών πρόθυμων να εμπλακούν. Π.χ. _Εκεί που τα είχαμε βρει και ήμασταν έτοιμοι να συμφωνήσουμε, μπλέχτηκε και ο Κυριάκος και μας έκανε χαλάστρα. Η συμφωνία έκλεισε μιζοτιμής._

*Μιζεκλίκι (το):* πρόγευση /μικρή προκαταβολή μίζας. Π.χ. _Ο εξοπλισμός του πολιτικού γραφείου του με καινούργιο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο ήταν το μιζεκλίκι της υπόθεσης. Τα χοντρά λεφτά δόθηκαν αργότερα._

*Mιζονέτα (η):* πολυτελής κατοικία που αποκτήθηκε ως αντάλλαγμα πολιτικής εκδούλευσης. Π.χ. _Είδες την μιζονέτα του Aκη στο Πανόραμα; Έχει ένα wc λιγότερο από την βίλα του Μητσοτάκη._

*Μιζανπλί (το):* προϊόν συναλλαγής που αποδίδεται εις είδος, συνήθως με μορφή κοσμημάτων ή άλλων τιμαλφών, σε συζύγους, ερωμένες ή κόρες πολιτικών. Π.χ. _Βλέπεις την κοτρόνα που φοράει στο χέρι το τσουλί; Μιζανπλί του υπουργού από την υπόθεση του OTE είναι._

*Μιζολιθική εποχή:* Χρονικά συμπίπτει με περιόδους όπου εξαγγέλλονται μεγάλα έργα, μεγάλες διοργανώσεις, μεγάλες αγορές του αιώνα κλπ. Και πέφτουν οι μεγάλες μίζες. Π.χ. _Γαμώ την ατυχία μου. Τώρα βρήκαμε να είμαστε έξω από τα πράγματα; Τώρα που είναι η μιζολιθική εποχή και τρώει η μίζα σίδερο;_

*Μιζολαβητής (ο):* παρένθετο πρόσωπο που μεσολαβεί στο δαιδαλώδες σύστημα διακίνησης της μίζας, μέσα από εμβάσματα, off-shore εταιρείες κλπ, προκειμένου να χαθούν τα ίχνη του μαύρου πολιτικού χρήματος. Π.χ. _Ισχυρίζεται ότι τον έμπλεξαν χωρίς να το θέλει. Θα τη γλιτώσει φτηνά όμως. Ένας απλός μιζολαβητής ήταν._

*Μιζάνοιχτος (ο):* πολιτικός που εντέχνως αφήνει να διαρρεύσει σε επιχειρηματικούς κύκλους ότι είναι ανοιχτός σε προτάσεις συναλλαγής. Π.χ. _Εκλογές έρχονται. Τα έξοδα πολλά. Δηλώνω μιζάνοιχτος σε υποψήφιους χορηγούς._

*Απομιζώ:* σύγχρονη γραφή του ρήματος απομυζώ. Το ρήμα 'απομυζώ' που σημαίνει 'αναρροφώ, βυζαίνω, αποσπώ συνεχώς χρήματα, μετατρέπεται σε 'απομιζώ' όταν ο ενεργών είναι πολιτικό πρόσωπο. Π.χ. _Απομίζησε τους πάντες επί υπουργίας του. Να φανταστείς ότι τον αποκαλούσαν ο μίστερ 2%. Τόση ήταν η προμήθειά του._


----------



## Elsa (Jul 24, 2008)

Τα παραπάνω, είναι παρμένα από το blog του Allu Fun Marx όπου υπάρχει και συνέχεια με τις Παροιμί(ζ)ες και παροιμι(ζ)ώδεις εκφράσεις, καθώς, όπως λέει ο blogger: _Μετά την… τεράστια επιτυχία του “Μίζων ελληνικού λεξικού”, που με τα σχόλιά σας μετατράπηκε σε δίτομο έργο, προχωρώ στην έκδοση ενός λαογραφικού πονήματος!_


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2008)

Έκανα κι εγώ τους κοιλιακούς μου...

Εδώ πάντως έχετε τη μόνη εκδοχή με τη σωστή γενική: *Μιζών ελληνικό λεξικό*.


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 27, 2008)

*εγκέλαθος*

Λανθασμένη πρόγνωση σεισμικής δόνησης


----------



## diceman (Aug 1, 2008)

*πηδιχτυώνομαι:* αποκτώ διασυνδέσεις και γνωριμίες ενδίδοντας σε σεξουαλικές προτάσεις.


----------



## zephyrous (Aug 2, 2008)

*δικτατορία του προλεταριγάτου*

Δικτατορικό καθεστώς που εγκαθιδρύεται στο ενδοοικιακό περιβάλλον από γάτο-δυνάστη.


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2008)

Από άρθρο του Γιώργου Αριστηνού στην Ελευθεροτυπία της 20/2/2008:

...Ποιος ξέρει ότι ο Καρυωτάκης, θιασώτης των οίκων ανοχής, όταν οι φίλοι του κάποτε εναπόθεσαν σε ένα τραπέζι συλλογές του Baudelaire θα αποκαλούνταν ο Έλληνας «*Bordel-aire*» (μπουρδελιάρης). Και πώς να μη μειδιάσει κάποιος ακούγοντας ότι οι συγγραφείς της μεταπολεμικής Θεσσαλονίκης, που τόσο πάσχισαν να μεταμοσχεύσουν στην Ελλάδα το πνεύμα του Μοντερνισμού μέσα από το έργο του Τζόις και του Προυστ, θα χαρακτηρίζονταν ότι είναι όλο «*προυστιά και τζοϊσιλίκι*», κατά το κοινώς λεγόμενον «όλο πουστιά και νταβατζιλίκι»...

Περισσότερα εδώ.


----------



## curry (Aug 4, 2008)

*Βρομαντισμός* (επίσης *βρομάντζα*): Παραθαλάσσιος βραδινός περίπατος σε νησί με όλα τα στοιχεία του παραδοσιακού ρομαντισμού (αστεράκια, γραφικά κτίρια, φλίτσι-φλίτσι το κυματάκι, βαρκούλες κλπ) συνοδεία μεθυστικής μπόχας (μείγμα σάπιων φυκιών, πετρελαίου και υπονόμου).

Δεκτοί και άλλοι ορισμοί!


----------



## zephyrous (Aug 16, 2008)

*νυφομπάζαρο*

τόπος κοινωνικής συνάντησης, όπου γίνονται γνωριμίες ανάμεσα σε ανύπαντρους άντρες και άσχημες γυναίκες, με σκοπό το γάμο.


----------



## oublexis (Aug 16, 2008)

Σου το ενέπνευσε η σφαιροβολία; Είπα την ιδέα σου στη Βάλερι Βίλι και απάντησε «We are not amused». Θα έρθει στην Αθήνα να σε βρει μετά τους Ολυμπιακούς.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 16, 2008)

Η Βάλερι Βίλι είναι λεπτεπίλεπτη κουκλίτσα μπροστά στην Ιταλίδα σφαιροβόλο που είδαμε μόλις. Την Chiara Rosa!


----------



## oublexis (Aug 16, 2008)

Ναι, αλλά έχει την αγριάδα 45 Μαορί.


----------



## zephyrous (Aug 16, 2008)

Αυτά είναι!


----------



## zephyrous (Aug 18, 2008)

*ντοπιάζω (ουσ. ντοπή)*

Προκαλώ το διασυρμό της χώρας μου και ένα γενικότερο αίσθημα ντροπής, λόγω ανάμιξης του ονόματός μου σε υπόθεση ντόπινγκ.


----------



## jglenis (Aug 22, 2008)

*Ταζμανία:* α. παθολογική συμπεριφορά που συνίσταται στη φρενήρη χρήση υποσχέσεων, ως επί το πλείστον ανέφικτων, με σκοπό την επίτευξη επιθυμητού στόχου∙ εκδηλώνεται κυρίως σε πολιτικές συγκεντρώσεις, χωρίς όμως να περιορίζεται σε αυτές, ενώ παρουσιάζει έξαρση σε περιόδους προεκλογικές
β. (μτφ.) χώρα, η οποία παρουσιάζει τέτοια φαινόμενα πριν την εκλογική διαδικασία


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 24, 2008)

*παροχυμένος*
παραθεριστής αραγμένος χύμα στο κύμα σε παραλία της Πάρου


*Genital Meeting of Shareholders*
when shareholders share each other's company in more ways than one


----------



## kabuki (Aug 26, 2008)

Εξ απίλ: Γκόμενος/γκόμενα που είχε κάποτε σεξ απίλ. Εναλλακτικά και το σεξ απίλ του/της πρώην


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 26, 2008)

*με το ένα πόδι στο γάμο*

Νομίζω ότι είναι σαφές τι σημαίνει. Στο ίντερνετ εμφανίστηκε πρώτη φορά προ ολίγων ετών σε μπλογκ.


----------



## kabuki (Aug 26, 2008)

Θεϊκό!!!!!


----------



## jglenis (Aug 29, 2008)

*Queen of the senile:* term describing any woman of Egyptian origin, noble descent and advanced age


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2008)

jglenis said:


> *Queen of the senile:* term describing any woman of Egyptian origin, noble descent and advanced age


Στα ελληνικά: *η βασίλισσα του σοβά*!


----------



## jglenis (Sep 4, 2008)

Στο ίδιο στυλ, και με αφορμή την βασίλισσα του σοβά...

*Ερμούμια:* οντότητα που συχνάζει στα μαγαζιά τής οδού Ερμού∙ βγαίνει ώρες καταστημάτων, περπατάει με σταθερό βηματισμό και χωρίς σημάδια κόπωσης, ενώ μπορεί να ψωνίζει για ώρες χωρίς αντίληψη ή ενδιαφέρον για οτιδήποτε άλλο συμβαίνει γύρω της


----------



## kapa18 (Sep 4, 2008)

jglenis said:


> *Ερμούμια:* οντότητα που συχνάζει στα μαγαζιά τής οδού Ερμού∙ βγαίνει ώρες καταστημάτων, περπατάει με σταθερό βηματισμό και χωρίς σημάδια κόπωσης, ενώ μπορεί να ψωνίζει για ώρες χωρίς αντίληψη ή ενδιαφέρον για οτιδήποτε άλλο συμβαίνει γύρω της



Φίλε μου, Τζεγκλένη, νομίζω ότι με παρακολουθείς!


----------



## jglenis (Sep 4, 2008)

Ναι, το ομολογώ - ξεκίνησα ως κατάσκοπος ένα Σάββατο πρωί και σας πήρα στο κατόπι αγαπητή Κατερίνα... μετά από πολλές ώρες όμως απογοητεύτηκα και επέστρεψα σπίτι, απλώς κατάκοπος. Έτσι, μετά από αυτή την εμπειρία, πιστεύω ακράδαντα πως αν την επόμενη φορά κατά μήκος του Ολυμπιακού Μαραθωνίου τοποθετήσουν βιτρίνες, θα μπορέσουμε να σας καμαρώσουμε χρυσή Ολυμπιονίκη στην Αγγλία το 2008.


----------



## kapa18 (Sep 4, 2008)

jglenis said:


> Ναι, το ομολογώ - ξεκίνησα ως κατάσκοπος ένα Σάββατο πρωί και σας πήρα στο κατόπι αγαπητή Κατερίνα... μετά από πολλές ώρες όμως απογοητεύτηκα και επέστρεψα σπίτι, απλώς κατάκοπος. Έτσι, μετά από αυτή την εμπειρία, πιστεύω ακράδαντα πως αν την επόμενη φορά κατά μήκος του Ολυμπιακού Μαραθωνίου τοποθετήσουν βιτρίνες, θα μπορέσουμε να σας καμαρώσουμε χρυσή Ολυμπιονίκη στην Αγγλία το 2008.



Αααχ... Απ' το στόμα σου και στου Ζακ (Ρογκ) τ' αφτί!


----------



## jglenis (Sep 4, 2008)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, το 2012 εννοούσα φυσικά, αλλά ούτως ή άλλως τι σήμερα τι αύριο τι τώρα κλπ... το μετάλλιο είναι που έχει σημασία. Προτείνω πάντως να ονομάσουμε το συγκεκριμένο άθλημα _μαγαζόνιο_, ή κάτι τέτοιο τέλος πάντων.


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 7, 2008)

*στέρφερ*
ηλιοκαμένος κτηνίατρος ειδικευμένος σε στειρώσεις


*γκάβαταρ*
μεγάλο, ευκρινές avatar για άτομα με μειωμένη όραση


*τσιμπάτλερ*
butler που δεν μπορεί να αντισταθεί στους γευστικούς πειρασμούς εν ώρα εργασίας


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> *τσιμπάτλερ*
> butler που δεν μπορεί να αντισταθεί στους γευστικούς πειρασμούς εν ώρα εργασίας


Ένας καθωσπρέπει μπάτλερ δεν κυκλοφορεί ποτέ στους χώρους παρασκευής φαγητών. Αναφέρεσαι προφανώς στον *καμάγειρα*.


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 8, 2008)

*τρομοκρατική επίθεση σφραγίδας*
Επίθεση σφραγίδας σε έγγραφο με μεγάλη δύναμη και ανάλογο κρότο. Καθιερώθηκε από δημόσιους υπαλλήλους για να φοβίζουν και να ψαρώνουν τον πολίτη που βιάζεται ή δεν προσεγγίζει τον υπάλληλο με το δέοντα σεβασμό, αλλά και για να τονίζουν πόσο κουραστική (σωματική κόπωση) και σημαντική (κρότος) είναι η εργασία τους.


----------



## jglenis (Sep 8, 2008)

*Οπισθιοδρομικός:* ομοφυλόφιλος που αρνείται να δεχθεί τις ορμές του και ασπάζεται, προκειμένου να τις καταπιέσει, έντονα συντηρητικές ιδέες και αναχρονιστικές απόψεις, είτε επιλέγοντας επαγγέλματα όπως αυτά του ιερέα, του στρατιωτικού, του εισαγγελέα κλπ, είτε επιλέγοντας κόμματα όπως αυτό των Ρεπουμπλικάνων.


----------



## cythere (Sep 11, 2008)

*Παρκαδόλιος*: τύπος που καπαρώνει θέσεις πάρκινγκ με δόλιους τρόπους (παρκάροντας κάθετα στο πεζοδρόμιο ένα μηχανάκι/τοποθετώντας καφάσια/στέλνοντας τη γιαγιά να του "κρατήσει" τη θέση). Ευδοκιμεί σε πυκνά κατοικημένες περιοχές μεγάλων αστικών κέντρων.


----------



## Porkcastle (Sep 11, 2008)

Εγώ θα τους έλεγα κάπως αλλιώς αυτούς, αλλά έλα που απαγορεύονται οι βρισιές (κι ας είναι λεξιπλασίες)...


----------



## cythere (Sep 12, 2008)

*Σινεφόλα: *σινεφίλ ταινία με διθυραμβικές κριτικές, η οποία αποδεικνύεται μεγάλη φόλα.


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 23, 2008)

*χορτουφάγος*

Χορτοφάγος που αντιμετωπίζεται από τον περίγυρό του σαν ούφο.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2008)

Μέχρι να σταθεροποιηθεί η ε/ηθολογία (και να φάμε ψάρι), λίγη «ώρα του παιδιού»:

*μεθολογία*
επιστημονικός κλάδος που μελετά τη συμπεριφορά των ζωικών ειδών που βρίσκονται σε κατάσταση μέθης, καθώς και τους κανόνες που δεν τη ρυθμίζουν

*αλεθολογία*
κλάδος της ψυχολογίας που ασχολείται με το χρόνιο ψυχικό εθισμό στο άλεσμα (και το κοσκίνισμα) των ατόμων που δεν θέλουν να ζυμώσουν

*στηθολογία*
αυτεπεξηγούμενη ζαζούλειος αηθολογία


----------



## stathis (Sep 23, 2008)

Την ανηθολογία ξέχασες, μάστορα.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 24, 2008)

*αεροπλατωνικά κόλπα*
αεροπλανικά κόλπα μεταξύ πλατωνικών εραστών



stathis said:


> Την ανηθολογία ξέχασες, μάστορα.


You 've got a dill, man!


----------



## curry (Sep 25, 2008)

Το άκουσα χτες στον δρόμο από έναν τύπο:

*masterέματα*: η αναζήτηση και εξεύρεση master της προτιμήσεως του εκάστοτε πτυχιούχου όπως και η διαδικασία αιτήσεων, e-mail, τηλεφωνημάτων κλπ. 

παράδειγμα: Ο Μήτσος άρχισε τα masterέματα αλλά χλωμό να τον δεχτούν στην Οξφόρδη.


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 25, 2008)

*Ηippocretes*
Παχύσαρκοι Κρήτες

Υπάρχει και το λογοπαίγνιο "hippocritic oath", αλλά το σκέφτηκαν άλλοι πολύ πριν από μένα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2008)

*δεινοπάτημα *: αποτύπωμα της πατούσας δεινοσαύρου (από την οπτική γωνία αυτού που βρισκόταν από κάτω)


----------



## oublexis (Oct 9, 2008)

*Ιαγουάριος* : ο μήνας που ζευγαρώνουν τα τζάγκουαρ.

Μη γελάτε. Ιαγουάριος είναι παλιά ονομασία του ιαγουάρου. Αλλά, δυστυχώς, με πρόλαβαν.

Οπότε, θα φτιάξω άλλους μήνες και βάλτε εσείς τους ορισμούς:

Φερμουάριος
Αμάρτιος
Ασπρήλιος
Μπάιος
Ζουζούνιος
Ζουλούλιος
Άγουστος
Σεφτέβριος
Οκτόμβριος (επιτέλους! αφού έτσι τον προφέρουμε, έτσι να τον γράφουμε)
Νωέμβρυος
Δωδεκέμβριος (με τους Ρωμαίους ξεχάσαμε και να μετράμε)


----------



## curry (Oct 9, 2008)

*Φερμουάριος:* ο μήνας που ανεβαίνουν τα φερμουάρ ως τα αυτιά καθότι ακόμα και στο Λεκανοπέδιο Αττικής χιονίζει!
*Αμάρτιος:* amartia free μήνας, λόγω Σαρακοστής ή ακριβώς το αντίθετο, τίγκα στην αμαρτία διότι ανθίζουν τα λουλουδάκια με τις γνωστές συνέπειες στον πεταλουδίτσο και την πεταλουδίτσα.
*Ασπρήλιος:* για όσους αμάρτησαν τον προηγούμενο μήνα, ευκαιρία να λευκάνουν το μητρώο τους. Για τους μη αμαρτωλούς, ήρθε άσπρη μέρα (ηλιόλουστη) και γι' αυτούς! Ώρα για τρελίτσες!
*Μπάιος:* μήνας οριστικού αποχαιρετισμού του χειμώνα και ανοίγματος της ταράτσας του Bios όπου την κάνουμε ομαδικά ταράτσα.
*Ζουζούνιος:* εμφάνιση ενοχλητικών εντόμων και αρχή παρενόχλησης του τύπου "πού θα κάνουμε διακοπές ζουζούνι μου;"
*Ζουζούλιος:* μας έχουν φάει για τα καλά τα κουνούπια και έχουμε υποκύψει στις ως άνω παρενοχλήσεις.
*Άγουστος:* εντελώς, είτε στο κλεινόν άστυ (άδειο κι έρημο), είτε στα νησιά (πετυχημένη διαδήλωση της ΓΣΕΕ).
*Σεφτέβριος:* ελπίζεις σε σεφτέ, αφού ο Αύγουστος σου έφαγε όλες τις αποταμιεύσεις. Κοινή ευχή "καλό Σεφτέβρη" 
*Οκτόμβριος:* βρέχει, πλημμυρίζει και οι δήμοι αναρωτιούνται τι να κάνουν με τα όμβρια ύδατα. Αποτέλεσμα, το δελτίο των 8 που μας τα πρήζει.
*Νωέμβρυος:* οι βροχές συνεχίζονται, τα όμβρια αυξήθηκαν και πλήθυναν, έκαναν έμβρυα όμβρια και ο Νώε βγαίνει παγανιά να σώσει ό,τι μπορεί.
*Δωδεκέμβριος:* εντάξει, αφού αντέξαμε τους 12, φτου κι απ' την αρχή. Ε ρε χαρές οι ιαγουάροι των πόλεων (κοινώς γάτοι), θα τρίξουν οι ταράτσες πάλι.

copyright: curry & la usurpadora


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 9, 2008)

Curry & Usurpadora, γράψατε!


----------



## cythere (Oct 12, 2008)

τσέκωλος (ο): σπάνιο είδος άνδρα που έχει την παβλοφική αντίδραση να τσεκάρει τα οπίσθια κάθε θηλυκού που περνάει, λες και μια φωνή μέσα του τού φωνάζει "Check κώλος, ckeck κώλος!"

Λεξιπλασία εμπνευσμένη από δημιουργικό σαρδάμ και όχι μόνο.


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 13, 2008)

*τεστοστειρόνη*

Ανδρική ορμόνη που παράγεται από τους όρχεις ντοπαρισμένων αθλητών και αθλητριών (δεν είχαν, αλλά απέκτησαν). Τα υψηλά ποσοστά της στον οργανισμό συνεπάγονται εξασθένιση του σπέρματος, που ισοδυναμεί με στείρωση.


----------



## Surprisa (Oct 14, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> *τεστοστειρόνη*
> 
> Ανδρική ορμόνη που παράγεται από τους όρχεις ντοπαρισμένων αθλητών και αθλητριών (δεν είχαν, αλλά απέκτησαν). Τα υψηλά ποσοστά της στον οργανισμό συνεπάγονται εξασθένιση του σπέρματος, που ισοδυναμεί με στείρωση.



Εναλλακτική ορθογραφία: *τεστοστειρώνει :)*


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 14, 2008)

*The Salivation Army*
μη κερδοσκοπική οργάνωση συμπαράστασης τσεκώλων (ελληνικά ο _Στρατός της Σιελόρροιας_).

(Άσχετο: όταν λέμε "φιλανθρωπική οργάνωση αδέσποτων ζώων", εννοούμε ότι τα αδέσποτα ίδρυσαν οργάνωση για να βοηθήσουν τους ανθρώπους;)


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 21, 2008)

*Άμστελνταμ*

Ολλανδική πόλη της οποίας οι επισκέπτες επιδίδονται σε αδιάκοπη μπιροποσία.


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> *Άμστελνταμ*
> 
> Ολλανδική πόλη της οποίας οι επισκέπτες επιδίδονται σε αδιάκοπη μπιροποσία.


Σωστό είναι αυτό. Γιατί ο ποταμός της είναι ο Άμστελ και η παλιά ονομασία της πόλης Αμστελόδαμο.


----------



## cythere (Oct 23, 2008)

Στρουμφμομπίλ: όχημα στο οποίο τα στρουμφάκια πίνουν καφέ, τρώνε κανένα σάντουιτς και χαζεύουν τα κορίτσια που περνάνε, όταν απομακρύνονται από το στρουμφοχωριό. Ατού του: η μελωδική του στουμφοκόρνα που δημιουργεί ένα άκρως ευχάριστο συναίσθημα σε όσους την ακούνε.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 23, 2008)

nickel said:


> Σωστό είναι αυτό. Γιατί ο ποταμός της είναι ο Άμστελ και η παλιά ονομασία της πόλης Αμστελόδαμο.



Από κει και η μάρκα της μπύρας, άλλωστε! :)


----------



## kapa18 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Καραbeta*
Υποκριτικά κατάλληλη προς χρήση έκδοση εφαρμογής, που στην πραγματικότητα είναι γεμάτη bugs.


----------



## zephyrous (Nov 3, 2008)

*Ματαγωγή*

Μεταγωγή κρατουμένων με την ευγενική συνδρομή των ΜΑΤ.


----------



## kapa18 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Ματαφραστής*
Μεταφραστής που "ματαγάγεται" :-D


----------



## cythere (Nov 3, 2008)

Τεκνοκράχτης: οτιδήποτε λειτουργεί ως κράχτης για την προσέλκυση τεκνών. Χρησιμοποιείται από κύριους και κυρίες κάποιας ηλικίας με αδυναμία στα όμορφα αγόρια.


----------



## zephyrous (Nov 3, 2008)

*Μπάρακ Ομπάρμαν*

Το άκουσα έξω και αναζητά ορισμό.


----------



## kapa18 (Nov 3, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> *Μπάρακ Ομπάρμαν*
> 
> Το άκουσα έξω και αναζητά ορισμό.



...πάντως αν το κάνουμε Μπάρακ Ο' Μπάρμαν, γίνεται αμέσως αμέσως ο Ιρλανδός πότης ξάδελφος του Ομπάμα


----------



## zephyrous (Nov 3, 2008)

*Βιντάλ Σαμψούν*

Υπερβολικά δυναμωτικό σαμπουάν, που δίνει ακόμη και στους φαλακρούς την αίσθηση ότι απέκτησαν μαλλιά δυνατά σαν του Σαμψών(ος;).


----------



## jglenis (Nov 11, 2008)

*Νεωσφόρος:* ο διάολος των μη προνομιούχων – πλανάται πανίσχυρος πάνω από το σύνολο σχεδόν της κοινωνίας, αποφεύγει όμως με κάθε τρόπο τις εκκλησίες. 

*Ρεστότητα:* η νέα τάξη πραγμάτων στην παγκόσμια οικονομία.


----------



## zephyrous (Nov 13, 2008)

*Νείλωτας*

Αρχαίος αιγύπτιος είλωτας.


----------



## curry (Nov 13, 2008)

*Ζαγοροζόρια:* η φρούδα ελπίδα επίσκεψης στα Ζαγοροχώρια λόγω διαφόρων αναποδιών, εμποδίων και ατυχιών, κοινώς ζόρια...


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2008)

*Μελίσσα:* Όνομα σκύλου. (Εξήγησα στον Κωνσταντίνο ότι θα μπορούσε να είναι και «με λύσσα», αλλά δεν σκέφτεται να το αλλάξει.)


----------



## cythere (Nov 13, 2008)

Αξυπνία: διαταραχή που προκαλεί αδυναμία αφύπνισης και προσωρινή κώφωση σε κάθε είδους ενοχλητικούς ήχους (βλ. ξυπνητήρι, τηλέφωνο, κτλ.). Είναι συχνά επακόλουθο της αϋπνίας.

Ως χρόνια αξύπνητη, έψαχνα να βρω έναν όρο που να περιγράφει την πάθησή μου.


----------



## zephyrous (Nov 14, 2008)

*ταχυδακτυλουγράφος*

Υπερβολικά γρήγορος δακτυλογράφος, που δακτυλογραφεί με αστραπιαίες, σχεδόν μαγικές κινήσεις.


----------



## kapa18 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Πασαγιοφύλακας-γιατρός*: Γιατρός που φυλάσσει διαβάσεις τρένων και όταν σας κόψει η οτομοτρίς σπεύδει προς παροχή των πρώτων βοηθειών.

(για τους μη μυημένους: τερματοφύλακας-γιατρός, αγαπημένο collocation)


----------



## jglenis (Nov 14, 2008)

*Ρομπέν των δασειών:* σθεναρός προστάτης ανυπεράσπιστων πολυτονικών σχημάτων.


----------



## oublexis (Nov 14, 2008)

jglenis said:


> *Ρομπέν των δασειών:* σθεναρός προστάτης ανυπεράσπιστων πολυτονικών σχημάτων.


Ορισμένοι τούς ονομάζουν και *Τρομπέν των δασειών*.


----------



## stathis (Nov 17, 2008)

*Παναγία η Ελετούσα*

Προστάτιδα των απανταχού ορολόγων.


----------



## chris (Nov 17, 2008)

Anorexia aponervosa

Κατάσταση στην οποία περιέρχεται κάποιος όταν δεν μπορεί να μασήσει μετά από πολυήμερη και επίπονη απονεύρωση δοντιού.


----------



## jglenis (Nov 17, 2008)

*Γιαγιάφκα:* χώρος συνάντησης ηλικιωμένων γυναικών του υποκόσμου

*Αγορίλλας:* αρρενωπός, μυώδης και τριχωτός νέος


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 26, 2008)

*Μπαζμάτι:* Ηδονοβλεψία με αντικείμενο άτομα περιορισμένης γοητείας
(και μπαζματάκιας)


----------



## jglenis (Nov 27, 2008)

*To pee, or not to pee:* (that is) the question of a superstitious gambler during a rewarding game of poker.


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2008)

Για την περίπτωση που οι αλλαγές φύλου στο Μαρόκο γίνονται και προς την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση:

*Σκλήρυνση καζαμπλάνκας*

(Εμπνευσμένο από την Athens Voice)


----------



## zephyrous (Dec 15, 2008)

*Πνευματικός τραγός*


----------



## jglenis (Dec 17, 2008)

*Μακαύριο:* το μέλλον, αφημένο στα χέρια των πολιτικών

*Κλοουνοποίηση:* μέθοδος προετοιμασίας για τον πολιτικό στίβο


----------



## Elsa (Dec 17, 2008)

Α στο καλό, διάβασα κλουνεϊποίηση και γούσταρα...


----------



## crystal (Jan 6, 2009)

*σεξελίξεις*: οι ευτυχείς προσωπικές εξελίξεις (coined by Πρωτέας)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 7, 2009)

*κλαυσαέριο*
το αέριο που προέρχεται από τα δακρυγόνα _Γέμισε το κέντρο κλαυσαέρια κι η κατάσταση είναι ανυπόφορη_

*κλαύσωνας*
1. συνθήκες (συν. κοινωνικές) που χαρακτηρίζονται από γενικευμένους ή/και εντονότατους κλαυθμούς 2. συναισθηματικά φορτισμένο (συν. δακρύβρεχτο) ρεπορτάζ για επερχόμενο καύσωνα μόλις η θερμοκρασία αγγίξει τους 37 °C.


----------



## Costas (Jan 7, 2009)

Από το κλαυσαέριο ευκόλως παράγεται το κλασαέριο, που δεν χρήζει ορισμού. Παράδ. "γέμισε το δωμάτιο κλασαέρια κι η κατάσταση είναι ανυπόφορη".


----------



## NatCat (Jan 9, 2009)

(Αν έχει ξαναδημοσιευτεί, παρακαλώ τους admins να το διαγράψουν.)

From the Washington Post’s annual New Meanings of Old Words Contest.

1. Coffee (n.), the person upon whom one coughs.

2. Flabbergasted (adj.), appalled over how much weight you have gained.

3. Abdicate (v.), to give up all hope of ever having a flat stomach.

4. Esplanade (v.), to attempt an explanation while drunk.

5. Willy-nilly (adj.), impotent.

6. Negligent (adj.), describes a condition in which you absentmindedly answer the door in your nightgown.

7. Lymph (v.), to walk with a lisp.

8. Gargoyle (n.), olive-flavored mouthwash.

9. Flatulence (n.) emergency vehicle that picks you up after you are run over by a steamroller.

10. Balderdash (n.), a rapidly receding hairline.

11. Testicle (n.), a humorous question on an exam.

12. Rectitude (n.), the formal, dignified bearing adopted by proctologists.

13. Pokemon , a Rastafarian proctologist.

14. Oyster (n.), a person who sprinkles his conversation with Yiddishisms.

15. Frisbeetarianism (n.), (back by popular demand): The belief that, when you die, your Soul flies up onto the roof and gets stuck there.

16. Circumvent (n.), an opening in the front of boxer shorts worn by Jewish men.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## dipylos (Jan 9, 2009)

Η καλύτερη λεξιπλασία όλων των εποχών είναι η truthiness (αληθειότης, την προτιμώ από την αληθότητα για λόγους λογοπαικτικούς) του Στίβεν Κολμπέρ.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 11, 2009)

Και η φρικτότερη αυτή εδώ: scholasticide.


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Και η φρικτότερη αυτή εδώ: scholasticide.



Θα σε παραπέμψω σε ένα παμπάλαιο μήνυμα, το πρώτο των νεολογισμών:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=80

Προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε μια διάκριση ανάμεσα σε ψυχαγωγικές λεξιπλασίες και νεολογισμούς, δηλαδή, στη δεύτερη περίπτωση, λέξεις που (προ)βλέπουμε να προστίθενται στον λεξιλογικό πλούτο της γλώσσας. Ενώ στο _Πλαθολόγιο_ του Καλοβυρνά έχουμε λεξιπλασίες. π.χ. εδώ.

Κάπου στις λεξιπλασίες ή στις ορολογικές συζητήσεις, θα βρει κανείς και πρωτολογισμούς, δηλαδή λεξιπλασίες που τις προτείνουμε μισοσοβαρά-μισοαστεία, ελπίζοντας ότι θα βρουν απήχηση στο ευρύτερο κοινό και από σοβαρές λεξιπλασίες θα γίνουν νεολογισμοί. Παραδείγματα είναι ο _ιστοπλόος_ και η _ιστοπλοΐα_ που έχω προτείνει για τα web surfer και surfing. Πρωτολογισμός είναι και το scholasticide.

Κατάλογο με αγγλικούς πρωτολογισμούς (protologisms) έχει το Wiktionary:
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Wiktionary:List_of_protologisms

Επίσης, μπόλικους *πρωκτολογισμούς* (*proctologisms*) έχει το Urban Dictionary.

(Οι αμέσως παραπάνω όροι είναι δικοί μου πρωτολογισμοί.) Υπάρχει διαφορά, λοιπόν, ανάμεσα σε λεξιπλασία και νεολογισμό. Ίσως όχι όση ανάμεσα σε σκατολογία και εσχατολογία, αλλά υπάρχει.


----------



## stathis (Jan 20, 2009)

*πλεξιλόγος*

Μέλος του φόρουμ της Λεξιλογίας που επιδίδεται συστηματικά στο πλέξιμο νημάτων.


----------



## jglenis (Jan 27, 2009)

*Ban holiday* (internet): Αργία των συντονιστών διαδικτυακής ομάδας, ή αλλιώς η ημέρα του ακαταλόγιστου


----------



## Zazula (Jan 27, 2009)

*Ανθόρνιο Μπαν-τέρας*
Μυθικό τερατόμορφο ον της παλαιοφορουμικής εποχής που έριχνε τα ban κατά ριπάς σε κάθε όρνιο που μαγάριζε το φόρουμ.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 27, 2009)

*φοραματιστής*
Υπουργός Οικονομικών που οραματίζεται την επιβολή νέων ή μεγαλύτερων φόρων.


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2009)

*καφρονηματισμός:* Η καφρολογία στα νήματα φόρουμ. Μια συλλαβή απόσταση από τον φρονηματισμό.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 27, 2009)

*καφρενοβλαβής*
1. που είναι κάφρος σε βαθμό φρενοβλάβειας 2. που ταράζεται η διανοητική του λειτουργία από τον καφρονηματισμό


----------



## Zazula (Jan 27, 2009)

zephyrous said:


> *Βιντάλ Σαμψούν*


Το εν λόγω σαμπουάν παράγεται στη Σαμψούντα;


----------



## zephyrous (Jan 27, 2009)

> Το εν λόγω σαμπουάν παράγεται στη Σαμψούντα;



Εκεί είναι η έδρα. :)

*Κακουγιοδικείο*
Κακουργιοδικείο με προεδρεύοντα γνωστό δικηγόρο.


----------



## zephyrous (Jan 28, 2009)

Για να είμαστε επίκαιροι (το έγραψα αλλού και το κάνω clopy/paste):

*Η εισβολή του Ματτίλα*
Πλατεία Κύπρου, 26/01/2009


----------



## Elsa (Jan 28, 2009)

Μου θυμίζει αυτό που διάβασα κάπου:
_Κάτω ο Πατη-σιωνισμός, έξω οι εισβολείς από την Κύπρου!_ ;)


----------



## jglenis (Jan 28, 2009)

*Χαφιόρδ:* το ρεύμα τής λεωφόρου Αλεξάνδρας, μπροστά από τη Γενική Αστυνομική Διεύθυνση Αττικής


----------



## Zazula (Jan 28, 2009)

*καφρισμένα νήματα*
αφρισμένα κύματα σε φόρουμ τα οποία γεννώνται από συστηματικό καφρονηματισμό· _καφρισμένα νήματα παφλάζοντα αισχύνες_ | _μπήκα στο φορούμι κι επνίγηκα στα παπαρολογήματα, κι εχάθη η ζωή κι ο χρόνος μου στα καφρισμένα νήματα (δημώδες)_


----------



## stathis (Jan 28, 2009)

*exit poll*
Η ψηφοφορία με αντικείμενο την αποπομπή ή όχι ενός μέλους από την ομάδα.


----------



## zephyrous (Feb 2, 2009)

*χαρτορίχτερ*

Μονάδα μέτρησης του κλονισμού που οφείλεται στην αδυναμία της χαρτορίχτρας να πει τα μελλούμενα.


----------



## kapa18 (Feb 2, 2009)

zephyrous said:


> *χαρτορίχτερ*
> 
> Μονάδα μέτρησης του κλονισμού που οφείλεται στην αδυναμία της χαρτορίχτρας να πει τα μελλούμενα.



Ή μονάδα μέτρησης κλονισμού, αφού μάθεις τα μελλούμενα!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 2, 2009)

Mην μπερδεύετε τις χαρτορίχτρες με το χαρτορίχτερ: επιστημονική μονάδα μέτρησης της γραφειοκρατίας :)


----------



## jglenis (Feb 11, 2009)

*Τσιμέντορας:* εργολάβος, δήμαρχος και κάθε άλλος που εμπνέει ή υπηρετεί το όραμα για μια πόλη με περισσότερο μπετό.


----------



## Popi (Feb 18, 2009)

*βολτόνηση*: βόλτα και προπόνηση, δηλαδή όχι η απλή, χαλαρή ποδηλατοβόλτα, αλλά η πιο σκληρή, που έχει στόχο να καλυφθούν συγκεκριμένα χιλιόμετρα σε όσο γίνεται πιο σύντομο χρόνο. 

το χρησιμοποιούν πολύ οι ποδηλάτες στο www.podilates.gr


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2009)

*νύκτορες* = όσοι κάνουν επιθέσεις νυχτιάτικα.

(Λεπτομέρειες εδώ.)

(Εκτός από τα επιρρήματα, ταλαιπωρούνται και οι διδάκτορες και οι κοσμήτορες.


Εκτός από τα επιρρήματα, ταλαιπωρούνται και τα επιχειρήματα...)

*επιχοιρήματα*: τα όινκ και άλλες γουρουνιές στη θέση των επιχειρημάτων.


----------



## kapa18 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Μήκη Μάους*: πολύ πολύ πολύ μεγάλος ποντικός!

Ευχαριστώ την Alexandra για τη χαζο-έμπνευση


----------



## Zazula (Feb 19, 2009)

*πονειρεμένος*
τόσο ονειρεμένος, που γεννά πονηρές σκέψεις

*πονειροπαρμένος*
που έχει χάσει επαφή με τη πραγματικότητα διότι επηρεάζεται υπερβολικά από δημιουργήματα της πονηριάς του

*πονειροπολώ*
κάνω πονηρά όνειρα || βάζω πλώρη για πονείρωξη (βλ.λ.)

*πονείρωξη*
κάθε ονείρωξη που σέβεται τον εαυτό της (αυτεπεξηγούμενο)


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2009)

*κουτουπόνειρο*: το όνειρο του μέσου κουτοπόνηρου άντρα.

(Μόνο του κουτοπόνηρου; Μα τι λέει αυτός;)


----------



## Elsa (Feb 19, 2009)

*διασελίνωση*: αυτό που θέλω να κάνω στα παιδιά μου όταν βγάζουν γκρινιάζοντας ένα-ένα τα κλωνάρια του σέλινου από τη σούπα τους (κι εκείνα το ίδιο θα σκέφτονται μάλλον...)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 19, 2009)

*προσσελίνωση*
η αναγκαστική προσγείωση σε χωράφια σπαρμένα με σέλινο (κατασκευή σύμφωνα με το _προσαρχιπελάγωση_)

*πανσέλινος* (επίθ.)
διατροφή που απαρτίζεται κυρίως ή αποκλειστικά από σέλινο, επιβαλλόμενη από μητέρες που παρουσιάζουν ροπή προς τη _διασελίνωση_ (βλ.λ.)

*σελινιάζομαι*
παθαίνω κρίση επειδή δεν αντέχω άλλο το σέλινο (και κατ' επέκταση όλα τα χορταρικά)


----------



## stathis (Feb 20, 2009)

*Τσικνίκελ*
Αδηφάγο σαρκοβόρο πλάσμα που συνδέεται στενά με το έθιμο της Τσικνοπέμπτης. Σύμφωνα με την παράδοση, όταν χωνεύει επιδίδεται στην ψυχαναγκαστική απάντηση μεταφραστικών αποριών.


----------



## curry (Feb 20, 2009)

stathis said:


> *Τσικνίκελ*
> Αδηφάγο σαρκοβόρο πλάσμα που συνδέεται στενά με το έθιμο της Τσικνοπέμπτης. Σύμφωνα με την παράδοση, όταν χωνεύει επιδίδεται στην ψυχαναγκαστική απάντηση μεταφραστικών αποριών.



...ενώ πεισματικά αρνείται ότι έχει την οποιανδήποτε σχέση με τη μετάφραση.


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2009)

Για μια στιγμή ανησύχησα — πέρασε από το νου μου ότι ενδεχομένως κάνατε λογοπαίγνιο με το χρηστώνυμό μου. Προσεκτικότερη ανάγνωση με καθησύχασε, μια και ο υποφαινόμενος συνδέεται στενά με το έθιμο κάθε τσικνομέρας, πράγμα που έχει αποδείξει ιδιαίτερα τις τσικνοπαρασκευές και τα τσικνοσάββατα. Επίσης ο υποφαινόμενος δεν αποποιείται τη σχέση του με τη μετάφραση, απλώς αρνείται πεισματικά ότι είναι μεταφραστής. Άλλωστε, και ποδήλατο κάνει καμιά φορά, αλλά δεν είναι ποδηλάτης. (Η τάση να αναφέρεται στον εαυτό του στο τρίτο πρόσωπο είναι εντελώς παροδική.)


----------



## stathis (Feb 20, 2009)

nickel said:


> Άλλωστε, και ποδήλατο κάνει καμιά φορά, αλλά δεν είναι ποδηλάτης.


Πες μου πόσες ώρες το χρόνο κάνεις ποδήλατο και πόσες ώρες την εβδομάδα μεταφράζεις, και θα σου χαρίσω έναν δίσκο του Τσικν Κορία.


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 27, 2009)

*σινεφιλόφιλος*
a friend of arthouse film enthusiasts, usually dragging oneself to the cinema unenthusiastically


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2009)

*ληρική σκηνή*

(Σ.Σ. λήρος = ανοησία, μωρολογία)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2009)

*qualitits *_she possesses some fine qualitits_
(self-explanatory; creative use of a typo — which btw may reveal a lot if one believes in Freud's theories)


----------



## jglenis (Mar 10, 2009)

*Elf-esteem:* indicates literary merit in a fantasy novel, based upon the description of as many and as inhuman creatures as possible.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 16, 2009)

*νέα κούλπα*
νέα κόλπα, με παλαιό όμως αποτέλεσμα: ένα ξέψυχο mea culpa από χείλη πολιτικού και μετά πάμε γι' άλλα


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2009)

Zazula said:


> *νέα κούλπα*
> νέα κόλπα, με παλαιό όμως αποτέλεσμα: ένα ξέψυχο mea culpa από χείλη πολιτικού και μετά πάμε γι' άλλα



Προβλέπω νέο κομμάτι του Σαραντάκου: _Η culpa, τα κόλπα και η κλοπή._


----------



## curry (Apr 3, 2009)

*Αγριογράφος* (αγιογράφος έγραφα, αγριογράφος μού βγήκε)
Άτομο που θεωρεί ότι επειδή έχει σπρέι, είναι καλλιτέχνης. Ο δημιουργός στραβοχυμένων και πανάσχημων γκράφιτι στους τοίχους της πόλης.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 3, 2009)

curry said:


> *Αγριογράφος* (αγιογράφος έγραφα, αγριογράφος μού βγήκε)
> Άτομο που θεωρεί ότι επειδή έχει σπρέι, είναι καλλιτέχνης. Ο δημιουργός στραβοχυμένων και πανάσχημων γκράφιτι στους τοίχους της πόλης.



Μούδωσες έμπνευση:

*Ασχημογράφος*
Αυτός που έχει καταστρέψει ΟΛΟΥΣ τους τοίχους της Πλάκας -για να μην πούμε όλης της Αθήνας (άντε και με το καλό στην Ακρόπολη).


----------



## Zazula (Apr 3, 2009)

Με αφορμή την υπερ-β-αλανιναιμία...

*υπερβαλανιναιμία*
*1. *υπερβολική συγκέντρωση αίματος (υπεραιμάτωση) της βαλάνου || *2.* *α.* (συνεκδ.) τεράστια επιθυμία για σεξ (συνήθ. πληθ.) _Έχω φίλε μου κάτι υπερβαλανιναιμίες!_ *β.* (μτφ, λογιότ.) ακατανίκητη ξαφνική επιθυμία για κτ _Τώρα σ' έπιασε η υπερβαλανιναιμία για βόλτα; _*γ.* (μτφ) για να χαρακτηρίσουμε ό,τι μας ξεσηκώνει _Σκέτη υπερβαλανιναιμία η Hayabusa, φίλε μου..._

*υπερβαλανηνεμία*
πλήρης και αφύσικη απουσία ερωτικής έντασης, συνήθ. συνεπεία τραγικά άδειας σεξουαλικής ζωής _Άσε, φίλε μου, στην ξέρα και στην άπνοια είμαι από σεξ — μιλάμε για την απόλυτη υπερβαλανηνεμία..._


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2009)

Αν και τίποτα, νομίζω, δεν μπορεί να ξεπεράσει τις παραπάνω λεξιπλασίες, τα παρακάτω τα ενέπνευσε πελάτισσα στο ιστολόγιο του Σαραντάκου, αλλά δεν τα γράφω εκεί, μην του το καταντήσω «Οι λέξεις έχουν τη δική τους ... υστερία».

*καρικατουρώ*: φιλοτεχνώ την καρικατούρα κάποιου [από το μεταβατικό αγγλικό _caricature_].
Παραδείγματα χρήσης:
– Καρικατούρησέ τον μερικές φορές στο περιοδικό, για να πάψει να μας το παίζει προστάτης των αδυνάτων.
– Μπα, δεν θα λείψουν αυτοί που φιλάνε καρικατουρημένες ποδιές.

Ρε παιδιά, γιατί δεν μου δημοσιεύετε τις γελοιογραφίες; Εγώ στο πηγάδι καρικατούρησα;

Δεν τολμάει να επικρίνει τον άλλο κατάμουτρα και κάθεται απλώς και τον καρικατουρεί. Είναι γνωστός καρικατουρλής.​


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 4, 2009)

*μικροβιότητα:* η ζωή σε ανθυγιεινό περιβάλλον

*εντοποιότητα*: αλλονταπός αυτοντιαφημιζόμενος πραματευτής


----------



## SBE (Apr 4, 2009)

Να προσθέσω τότε...

Από ανατρεπτικό χιουμοριστικό πολιτικό περιοδικό:
Καρικατουρήστε το κατεστημένο





nickel said:


> Αν και τίποτα, νομίζω, δεν μπορεί να ξεπεράσει τις παραπάνω λεξιπλασίες, τα παρακάτω τα ενέπνευσε πελάτισσα στο ιστολόγιο του Σαραντάκου, αλλά δεν τα γράφω εκεί, μην του το καταντήσω «Οι λέξεις έχουν τη δική τους ... υστερία».
> 
> *καρικατουρώ*: φιλοτεχνώ την καρικατούρα κάποιου [από το μεταβατικό αγγλικό _caricature_].
> Παραδείγματα χρήσης:
> ...


----------



## jglenis (Apr 11, 2009)

*Μηρολατρία:* η αναπόδραστη επιθυμία αναζήτησης καλλίγραμμων ποδιών


----------



## zephyrous (Apr 12, 2009)

*Τρίτη ηλικείου*

Τρίτη τάξη του λυκείου σε νυχτερινό σχολείο, σε τμήμα που καλύπτει τις ανάγκες ατόμων της τρίτης ηλικίας.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2009)

*λακεδαιμόνιος*
ο δαιμόνιος λακές· η ιδιαίτερη ευστροφία του συχνά τον βοηθά να αποφεύγει μπλεξίματα, γεγονός που αποτυπώνεται στην έκφραση «πλην λακεδαιμονίων»

*λακεδαιμονοποίηση*
*1.* η δαιμονοποίηση της συμπαθούς τάξεως των λακέδων· σημειωτέον ότι η πολιτική ορθότητα πλέον επιβάλλει την απολακεδαιμονοποίηση *2.* (σπάν.) η ποίηση των λακεδαιμονίων (βλ.λ.)

ΥΓ Το ΛΚΝ δεν λημματογραφεί τα _δαιμονοποιώ_ και _δαιμονοποίηση_!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 20, 2009)

*πασαλήμματα*
το αποτέλεσμα πρόχειρης, βιαστικής ή επιπόλαιης λεξικογραφικής εργασίας, το προϊόν άτεχνης λημματογράφησης. _Αυτό το λεξικό έχει πολλά πασαλήμματα_.

*ελλήμματα*
λήμματα που λείπουν αδικαιολόγητα από ένα λεξικό. _Δεν φαντάζεσαι τι ελλήμματα παρουσιάζει το ΛΧΥΖ!_


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2009)

Zazula said:


> *πασαλήμματα*
> το αποτέλεσμα πρόχειρης, βιαστικής ή επιπόλαιης λεξικογραφικής εργασίας, το προϊόν άτεχνης λημματογράφησης. _Αυτό το λεξικό έχει πολλά πασαλήμματα_.


Υπάρχει και κατώτερη βαθμίδα, τα _βοθρολήμματα_.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 21, 2009)

*Fatus Olus*

Διεθνής λατινοπρεπής επωνυμία του ΛΝΕΓ του Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2009)

*επιμυκονίαση*
γονιμοποίηση που τελείται αποκλειστικά στη νήσο τής Μυκόνου, ιδιαίτερα δημοφιλής στην υποσυνομοταξία Partyanimalia της συνομοταξίας των Χορδωτών: _Αυτό το Σ/Κ φεύγουμε για Μύκονο να επιμυκονιαστούμε._ [λεκτική διασταύρωση _επικονίαση_ + _Μύκονος_]


----------



## Lexoplast (May 2, 2009)

*Μπέκαμ Ντέμης*
Misheard pastry in Greece (pecan danish)


----------



## stathis (May 6, 2009)

*Μπακουρογιαννόπουλος*
Ειδική κατηγορία σινεφίλ, ο οποίος ποιεί την ανάγκη καλλιτεχνία και ξημεροβραδιάζεται στις αίθουσες της 7ης τέχνης ελλείψει συντρόφου και ερωτικής ζωής.


----------



## crystal (May 11, 2009)

*μεταφραστώνη*
Η αδυναμία του πτωχού μεταφραστή-επιμελητή-γουατέβερ να εργαστεί. Παρόλο που το φαινόμενο δύναται να εντοπιστεί καθόλη τη διάρκεια του έτους, βρίσκεται σε έξαρση τις όμορφες μέρες και ειδικά τις Δευτέρες, ιδιαίτερα αν έχει προηγηθεί ένα Σαββατοκύριακο ωραίο όπως πρέπει να είναι κανονικά η ζωή.


Η λεξιπλασία και η ανταπόκριση που είχε ενέπνευσε το παρακάτω νήμα:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3555
- _nickel_


----------



## Zazula (May 11, 2009)

*χειροβομβίδα σκρότουμ-λάμψης*
αντίμετρο των διαδηλωτών στις χειροβομβίδες κρότου-λάμψης των αστυνομικών δυνάμεων, συνιστάμενο στο επιδεικτικό χούφτιασμα του οσχέου (λατ. _*scrotum*_) και λοιπής οικογενείας στους άνδρες (και καταχρηστικώς του εφηβαίου στις γυναίκες) με ελαφρύ πρόταγμα του επάρματος προς στις αντιθέτως παρατεταγμένες δυνάμεις καταστολής της διαδήλωσης, ενώ ο κορμός τανύεται προς τα πίσω.

ΥΓ Δεδομένου ότι χειροβομβίδες κρότου-λάμψης = flashbangs, ίσως να πούμε _χειροβομβίδες σκρότουμ-λάμψης = flashbollocks_.


----------



## Zazula (May 12, 2009)

*Netiquette, anyone?*



cythere said:


> *Πηδάριθμος: *το σύνολο των ερωτικών συντρόφων ενός ατόμου.
> πχ. Τι πηδάριθμο έχεις;


Αντιγράφτηκε (ή λογοκλέφτηκε, όπως το βλέπει κανείς) στο slang.gr: http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/pidarithmos_10395



curry said:


> *Ψυχραναγκασμός: *διαταραχή που πλήττει τους εργαζόμενους σε πολλές εταιρίες/ υπηρεσίες/ τράπεζες του λεκανοπεδίου κατά τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες. Κύριο σύμπτωμα είναι η εμμονή να διατηρούν -μέσω κλιματισμού- τη θερμοκρασία του χώρου στους 17 βαθμούς (ενώ έξω έχει 33) με αποτέλεσμα να τουρτουρίζουν.


Αντιγράφτηκε (ή λογοκλέφτηκε, όπως το βλέπει κανείς) στο slang.gr (ίδιος χρήστης με τον αποπάνω, καμία αναφορά στην πηγή τής λεξιπλασίας): http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/psuxranagkasmos_10120



stathis said:


> *Πρίχτερ*
> Μονάδα μέτρησης του πρηξίματος που προκαλείται από τη συναναστροφή με φορτικά και ιδιαίτερα κουραστικά άτομα (κοινώς πρήχτες).
> π.χ. _Με πέθανε! Μια ώρα με ζάλιζε με τα γκομενικά της. Μιλάμε για 6,5 Πρίχτερ τουλάχιστον..._


Αντιγράφτηκε (ή λογοκλέφτηκε, όπως το βλέπει κανείς) στο slang.gr (ίδιος χρήστης με τον αποπάνω, καμία αναφορά στην πηγή τής λεξιπλασίας): http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/Prixter_9962



Zazula said:


> *μυκώνειο*
> Δηλητήριο που καταδικάζονται να πιουν όσοι παρακολουθούν τις βραδινές ειδήσεις του Σταρ, γεμάτες με ατελείωτα χαζορεπορτάζ από τη Μύκονο.


Αντιγράφτηκε (ή λογοκλέφτηκε, όπως το βλέπει κανείς) στο slang.gr (ίδιος χρήστης με τον αποπάνω, καμία αναφορά στην πηγή τής λεξιπλασίας): http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/mukoneio_9924



jglenis said:


> *Πατσαρέλα:* χώρος από τον οποίο διέρχονται γυναίκες ή άνδρες με εμφάνιση κατώτερη του μετρίου


Αντιγράφτηκε (ή λογοκλέφτηκε, όπως το βλέπει κανείς) στο slang.gr (ίδιος χρήστης με τον αποπάνω, καμία αναφορά στην πηγή τής λεξιπλασίας): http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/patsarela_9923



Zazula said:


> *Ανεμνηστήρας: *Ο αρραβωνιαστικός που κάνει μέχρι και αέρα στη μνηστή του.





Elsa said:


> *Αναμνηστήρας*: Ο εν λόγω αρραβωνιαστικός όταν πάρει πόδι...





Zazula said:


> *Αχαμνηστήρας*:Ο εν λόγω αρραβωνιαστικός όταν κάνει τρελή δίαιτα για ν' αρχίσει να ξαναρέσει στη δικιά του.


Αντιγράφτηκε (ή λογοκλέφτηκε, όπως το βλέπει κανείς) στο slang.gr (ίδιος χρήστης με τον αποπάνω, καμία αναφορά στην πηγή τής λεξιπλασίας): http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/anemnistiras_9922


----------



## crystal (May 12, 2009)

Στον _πηδάριθμο _κάποιος σχολιαστής αναφέρει το νήμα της λεξιλογίας (και τον κράζει διακριτικά).


----------



## Zazula (May 12, 2009)

crystal said:


> Στον _πηδάριθμο _κάποιος σχολιαστής αναφέρει το νήμα της λεξιλογίας (και τον κράζει διακριτικά).


Γι' αυτό άλλωστε και είναι το μόνο στο οποίο δεν σημειώνω το «καμία αναφορά στην πηγή τής λεξιπλασίας», κι ας η αναφορά αυτή γίνεται μεταγενέστερα. Αλλά κοπιπάστα έχει γίνει και από το άλλο (προγενέστερο) νήμα των λεξιπλασιών, καθώς και το _ταιρατούργημα_ από το νήμα του ταιριτικού συνδρόμου (όπου όμως δεν υπήρχε ορισμός).


----------



## curry (May 12, 2009)

Καλά να αντιγράφει... αλλά όταν του λένε μπράβο για την ιδέα, δεν κοκκινίζει ντιπ; Πτουί του.


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Τον κράξανε και για αντιγραφή της αντιγραφής. Αρχίζει εδώ ο Oublexis με «(Από το Inbox του ταχυδρομείου μου και την επικαιρότητα)», έτσι ακριβώς το μεταφέρει εκεί και ο αντιγραφέας EvoOz. Ούτε τις παρενθέσεις δεν αφαίρεσε.

Έστειλα στο slang.gr το παρακάτω μήνυμα:

Όπως μπορείτε να δείτε στην καταγγελία που δημοσιεύτηκε εδώ http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=32428#post32428, ο χρήστης σας με το χρηστώνυμο EvoOz έχει συστηματικά αντιγράψει πρωτότυπες και μη λεξιπλασίες από τον ιστότοπό μας χωρίς να κάνει καμιά αναφορά της πηγής προέλευσης. Δεν έχουν, πιστεύω, οι χρήστες της Λεξιλογίας καμιά αντίρρηση για την αναδημοσίευση των εμπνεύσεων τους, αλλά οι κανόνες καλής συμπεριφοράς, ανεξαρτήτως του μέσου, επιβάλλουν την αναφορά της πηγής προέλευσης και όχι να δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι πρόκειται για πρωτότυπο δημιούργημα του αντιγραφέα ή, ακόμα χειρότερα, να πιστέψει όποιος δεν είναι διατεθειμένος να συγκρίνει ημερομηνίες ότι ο πραγματικός δημιουργός αντιγράφει από τον ιστότοπό σας. Ως διαχειριστής της Λεξιλογίας, θα ήθελα να σας ζητήσω να κάνετε μια ευγενική υπόδειξη στον χρήστη σας με το χρηστώνυμο EvoOz να αναφέρει τις πηγές του. Κατά τα άλλα, τον ευχαριστούμε για τη διάδοση των λεξιπλασιών μας.​


----------



## stathis (May 13, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Αλλά κοπιπάστα έχει γίνει και από το άλλο (προγενέστερο) νήμα των λεξιπλασιών


Η αντιγραφή/λογοκλοπή έχει ξεκινήσει πολύ παλιότερα, από τις παλιές καλές μέρες του Τρανσλάτουμ και το σχετικό ένδοξο νήμα. Nickel, ίσως θα έπρεπε να το αναφέρεις στο μήνυμα που έστειλες.

Απάντηση πήρες;


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2009)

Όταν θα πάρω απάντηση, θα κοινοποιηθεί εδώ με κάποιον τρόπο.

Η παράκληση προς το slang.gr έγινε σε σχέση με την τεκμηρίωση του Zazula, οπότε δεν είχα κανένα στοιχείο και καμιά αρμοδιότητα να αναφερθώ σε άλλο φόρουμ.


----------



## Zazula (May 13, 2009)

Δεν μπορώ να πω για άλλους χρήστες τού slang.gr (αν και γνωρίζω πολύ καλά τι λες, Στάθη), αλλά εδώ αφορμή δόθηκε από έναν συγκεκριμένο χρήστη που το παίζει πονηρός έχοντας ποστάρει εκεί μόνο λογοκλοπιμαία από τη Λεξιλογία. Δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα να διαδίδονται τα λεξιποιήματά μας, αλλά αν πρόκειται να αντιγράφονται στεγνά χωρίς αναφορά στην πηγή και τους δημιουργούς τους, τότε καλύτερα να γραφτούμε κι εμείς στο slang.gr με χρηστώνυμο www.lexilogia.gr και να τα αναρτούμε μόνοι μας.


----------



## Zazula (May 13, 2009)

*Σάκης Κουβάς*: ο Σάκης που 'χει πάρει πολλά κιλά

*Σάκης Σουβάς*: ο αμβλύνους Σάκης, κν. στόκος


----------



## stathis (May 13, 2009)

nickel said:


> Η παράκληση προς το slang.gr έγινε σε σχέση με την τεκμηρίωση του Zazula, οπότε δεν είχα κανένα στοιχείο και καμιά αρμοδιότητα να αναφερθώ σε άλλο φόρουμ.


Ως διαχειριστής, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Εγώ το λέω από τη σκοπιά του αντιγραφέντος. Θα μπορούσες ίσως να το αναφέρεις για να δείξεις τη συστηματικότητα και την έκταση του φαινομένου, δεδομένου ότι αρκετοί από τους άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενους έχουν αντιγραφεί *και* μέσω του νήματος του Τρανσλάτουμ.


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2009)

Έτσι κι αλλιώς, Stathis, επειδή οι υποδείξεις ενός αντμίν του slang.gr μπορεί να μη βάλει τέλος στο φαινόμενο, οι συχνές επισκέψεις στο http://www.slang.gr/search/latest και οι άμεσες παρεμβάσεις στα σχόλια θα είναι μια πολύ πιο αποτελεσματική λύση.


----------



## stathis (May 13, 2009)

nickel said:


> Έτσι κι αλλιώς, Stathis, επειδή οι υποδείξεις ενός αντμίν του slang.gr μπορεί να μη βάλει τέλος στο φαινόμενο, οι συχνές επισκέψεις στο http://www.slang.gr/search/latest και οι άμεσες παρεμβάσεις στα σχόλια θα είναι μια πολύ πιο αποτελεσματική λύση.


Σωστό κι αυτό.

Θερμή παράκληση:
Καμία αντίρρηση να αναφερόμαστε ο ένας στον άλλον με τα usernames και όχι με τα πραγματικά ονόματα, αλλά μη γινόμαστε και τελείως δυσκοίλιοι. Στάθη με λένε, όχι Stathis. (Δεν έχω δει ποτέ να γράψει κάποιος _Alexandra_...) :)


----------



## Alexandra (May 13, 2009)

stathis said:


> (Δεν έχω δει ποτέ να γράψει κάποιος _Alexandra_...) :)


Εγώ νομίζω ότι έχω δει, αλλά σιγά μην καθίσω να ψάξω τώρα...


----------



## Zazula (May 13, 2009)

(The show must go on, guys...)

*Νομός Αβιωτίας*
Σημερινή ονομασία τού πάλαι ποτέ νομού _Βοιωτίας_, μετά τα όσα έχουν συμβεί με τη μόλυνση στον Ασωπό ποταμό. [_αβίωτ(ος)_ (ενν. τόπος) + _-ία_, σύνδεση μόνο παρετυμολογική με τη _Βοιωτία_]

*αντιβοιωτικό*
*1.* (φυσιολ.) το σχετικό με την _αντιβοίωση_, το φαινόμενο δηλ. κατά το οποίο ένας οργανισμός (συνήθ. εταιρικός) βλάπτει άλλον (συνήθ. αθώους πολίτες) εκκρίνοντας ορισμένη τοξική ουσία (συνήθ. στον Ασωπό ποταμό) *2.* (ιατρ.) βλαβερότατη ουσία με την οποία μολύνεται η Βοιωτία (νυν _Αβιωτία_, βλ.λ.) για το καλό της υποτίθεται (να υπάρχουν δουλειές κλπ), ενώ στην ουσία σκοτώνεται η φύση κι ο άνθρωπος


----------



## crystal (May 13, 2009)

Έχει γίνει ο *βίος αβοίωτος*.


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2009)

Εμένα δεν με ενοχλεί ούτε το _νίκελ_ ούτε το _nickel_ ούτε το _Νίκος_. Μόνο με το _user5_ έχω πρόβλημα.


----------



## Elsa (May 13, 2009)

Εμένα μόνο τα φασόλια με ενοχλούν λιγάκι...


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2009)

Αφού πιάσαμε εδώ τους Φιλέλληνες, λογικά αναμενόμενος είναι ο:

*Λόρδος Μπάιρμαν*
Φιλέλληνας μπάρμαν με ποιητική φλέβα, κατά κανόνα με χαρακτήρα παρορμητικό και τυχοδιωκτικό.


----------



## La usurpadora (May 14, 2009)

Τσέκαρα μόλις το slang.gr και είδα ότι κάτω από δύο επίμαχα "λήμματα" (πηδάριθμος και ψυχραναγκασμός) έχουν βάλει το λινκ της λεξιλογίας. "Από τη συντακτική ομάδα", λέει


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2009)

La usurpadora said:


> Τσέκαρα μόλις το slang.gr και είδα ότι κάτω από δύο επίμαχα "λήμματα" (πηδάριθμος και ψυχραναγκασμός) έχουν βάλει το λινκ της λεξιλογίας. "Από τη συντακτική ομάδα", λέει


Μπράβο τους! Άψογοι. Το έκαναν σε όλα τα λήμματα που είχε επισημάνει ο Ζαζ.


----------



## Vrastaman (May 20, 2009)

*Ομοφυλλόφιλος*

_Ομοφυλλόφιλος:_ Αυτός που αγοράζει πάντα την ίδια κατηγορία φυλλάδας, π.χ. αθλητικές, οικονομικές, gossip κοκ.

_Ομοφυλλοφιλόφιλος_: Ο καλύτερος φίλος του ομοφυλλόφιλου!

_Ομοφυλοφιλοφυλλοφιλόφοβος_: Αυτός που απεχθάνεται όσους διαβάζουν μόνο gay τύπο

(από σχόλια εδώ)


----------



## Vrastaman (May 20, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μπράβο τους! Άψογοι. Το έκαναν σε όλα τα λήμματα που είχε επισημάνει ο Ζαζ.



Ως τακτικός λημματοδότης του slang.gr θα ήθελα να σάς διαβεβαιώσω ότι η αθέμιτη συμπεριφορά μεμονωμένων ατόμων δεν αντικατοπτρίζει το ήθος και τον επαγγελματισμό που διέπει το slang.gr ή τους καβουροσλανγκόσαυρους που το πλαισιώνουν!


----------



## Zazula (May 21, 2009)

*Αβροεκλογές*
Εκλογική αναμέτρηση που χαρακτηρίζεται από αβρότητα. Ο όρος κρίθηκε εξαρχής εντελώς άχρηστος διότι περιγράφει κάτι ανύπαρκτο στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα.


----------



## Vrastaman (May 21, 2009)

*λοβοπομπή*

Πρόκειται για Ελληνική απόδοση του podcast, εκ των λοβός και εκπομπή. 

Πάμε ένα βήμα πίσω. Η λέξη podcast ετυμολογείται εκ των iPod® και broadcast («εκπομπή»). Πόθεν όμως ο «λοβός»; 

To 2001, ο Steve Jobs της Apple ανέθεσε στον guru εμπορικών σημάτων Vinnie Chieco να βαπτίσει το νεόκοπο iPod . «Μόλις είδα το λευκό iPod» είπε ο Chieco «σκέφτηκα το 2001: Η Οδύσσεια Του Διαστήματος- Open the pod bay door, Hal!» και εγένετο το iPod.

Ο Chieco αναφέρεται φυσικά για την σκηνή όπου ο αστροναύτης Dave Bowman μάταια παρακαλεί το σαλταρισμένο και θηλυπρεπή υπολογιστή H.A.L. να ανοίξει την θύρα του βοηθητικού διαστημικού σκάφους EVA Pod. «Pod» στην προκειμένη περίπτωση δεν ετυμολογείται εκ του «ποδός», αλλά εκ της αγνώστου προελεύσεως αγγλικής λέξης «pod» που σημαίνει λουβί (το περικάρπιο που προστατεύει τα όσπρια). Το δε λουβί ετυμολογείται εκ του λοβού, εξ ου και η ως άνω καμαρωτή λεξιπλασία. 

(από το slang.gr)


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2009)

*γκάτζετ λαγκ*
1. (_τεχνοφοβική απορρύθμιση_) διαταραχή και απορρύθμιση των σωματικών ρυθμών τεχνοφοβικού ατόμου μετά από πολύωρη έκθεσή του σε νέες τεχνολογίες: _Προσπάθησε να μου εξηγήσει πώς θα ανεβάζω τις φωτογραφίες της ψηφιακής στον υπολογιστή και θα τις επεξεργάζομαι και στο τέλος όχι μόνο αποφάσισα να επιστρέψω στην παλιά μου Κάνον αλλά έπαθα κι ένα ξεγυρισμένο γκάτζετ λαγκ που ακόμα να συνέλθω._

2. (_τεχνολογική υστέρηση_) η απόσταση ανάμεσα στον πεπαλαιωμένο τεχνολογικό εξοπλισμό ενός ατόμου και τα τελευταία εξελιγμένα μοντέλα που τον περιστοιχίζουν: _Κάθε φορά που τολμώ να βγάλω το παλιό μου Νόκια σε κοινή θέα, όλοι μου λένε ότι κάτι πρέπει να κάνω για το γκάτζετ λαγκ που με χωρίζει από τη σύγχρονη εποχή._


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 29, 2009)

*φραγκοφονία*

1. Πράξη μεγάλης φιλαργυρίας, χαρακτηριστική ενός φραγκοφονιά: _Και αφού του χρέωσαν κι εγώ δεν ξέρω πόσα μύρια για τα συμβόλαια, τον έβαλαν να πληρώσει και τους καφέδες!_
2. Αντιστασιακή Τρομοκρατική πράξη κατά τη Φραγκοκρατία, η _φραγκοκτονία_.

*Καμία* σχέση με τη γαλλοφωνία (francophonie).


----------



## Elsa (May 29, 2009)

*χλωμίδα και σπανίδα*: ταλαιπωρημένη flora και fauna (όπως π.χ. της Αθήνας).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2009)

*προσωποκρότηση*

«φιλικό» χαστουκάκι που εισπράττει προσαγόμενος για προσωποκράτηση


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2009)

*βαλκύριος, βαλκυρία*

Μανιώδης παίκτης/παίκτρια που βάζουν συνεχώς προσάνναμμα (ποντάρουν, αγοράζουν «εγγυημένες» μετοχές κ.ο.κ.) Συνώνυμο του βαλκυρίου είναι το «Χοσέ» (όπως στο _η μάνα του Χοσέ δεν έκλαψε ποτέ_).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2009)

*χαζοπούλι-τζερ*
Βραβείο που απονέμεται κάθε χρόνο και το οποίο θεωρείται ως η ύψιστη διάκριση για το χαζοπούλι εκείνο που πιστεύει πως έγινε ξαφνικά και δημοσιογράφος (κι όλα τα σφάζει, όλα τα μαχαιρώνει).

*καπούλι-τζερ*
Βραβείο που απονέμεται κάθε χρόνο στην Πετρούλα Κωστίδου και το οποίο θεωρείται ως η ύψιστη διάκριση για τα καπούλια της (που την έφεραν εκεί όπου βρίσκεται τώρα).


----------



## stathis (Jun 18, 2009)

*ψυχρεδέλεια*
Όταν την ακούς από το κρύο.
(κρυάδες...)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2009)

*επιστολίδι *(το) η ιδιαιτέρως επιθετική επιστολή: _με φλόμωσε / μ' έχει πεθάνει / πλακωθήκαμε στα επιστολίδια_. Να μην συγχέεται με υποκορ. _επιστολίδιον_ (συνήθ. μειωτ.), διαδικτυακό _e-πιστολίδι_ (_αυτό δεν είναι φόρουμ, είναι φαρουέστρουμ με τόσο e-πιστολίδι_) και επίθ. _επιστολίδιος_ (πρβλ. _επιτραπέζιος_).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2009)

*βρούτερ*
το ρούτερ που σε προδίδει (με συχνές απώλειες της σύνδεσης, καθυστέρηση να σηκώσει την ADSL ή να πάρει ΙΡ, υπερβολικά μεγάλη εξασθένηση κλπ) _Αχ αχ αχ, ένα καράβι λεφτά έσκασα για χάρη σου, ZyXEL, κι εσύ techno βρούτερ..._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2009)

...οπότε *προύτερ* είναι το πρώτο μας ρούτερ και *φρούτερ* το σαπάκι ρούτερ, το *βρούτερ* για πέταμα... 

btw, *βρούτερ *και bruiteur είναι άραγε ψευδόφιλες λεξεις με την ακριβή έννοια του ορισμού;


----------



## stathis (Jun 30, 2009)

Zazula said:


> *βρούτερ*


Εξελληνιστί:
*βρομολογητής*


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2009)

*πανικοτίνη* = η νικοτίνη που θα βάζουμε από 1ης Ιουλίου στον οργανισμό μας υπό το κράτος πανικού (καπνιστών και καταστηματαρχών) [από τις λέξεις _πανικός_ (από το αρχαίο θεωνύμιο _Παν_) και _νικοτίνη_ (από το ανθρωπωνύμιο Jean Nicot)].





H νικοτίνη πήρε το όνομά της από τον Γάλλο Ζαν Νικό, πρεσβευτή της χώρας του στη Λισαβόνα, απ’ όπου έφερε (γύρω στο 1560) στη Γαλλία τα πρώτα σπέρματα της νικοτιανής (_Nicotiana tabacum_), του φυτού του καπνού που πήρε το όνομά του. Η μητέρα του βασιλιά, η Αικατερίνη των Μεδίκων, η οποία υπέφερε από ημικρανίες, λάτρεψε τον ταμπάκο και πρέπει να είναι η πρώτη νικοτινομανής της ιστορίας.

Εμάς εδώ μας ενδιαφέρει ο κύριος Νικό και σαν λεξικογράφος, αφού συνέταξε το πρώτο σύγχρονο λεξικό της Γαλλικής, το _Thresor de la langue françoyse tant ancienne que moderne_ (1606). Το βρίσκετε εδώ, μαζί τα υπόλοιπα παλιά λεξικά της Γαλλικής Ακαδημίας. (Αν ασχολείστε με τα γαλλικά, η διεύθυνση πρέπει να υπάρχει στα Αγαπημένα σας.)





*Smoking ban or smoking Panic?*​


----------



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2009)

*Ουδέν κενόν υπό τον ήλιον!*
Επιφωνηματική φράση που δηλοί ότι δεν ανευρέθη καμία ξαπλώστρα / ομπρέλα που να μην είναι ήδη πιασμένη (ή αγκαζαρισμένη) στην παραλία.


----------



## stathis (Jul 7, 2009)

*αναθεωρητής Κλουζώ*
Όλοι έχουμε πέσει στα νύχια του τουλάχιστον μία φορά...


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 7, 2009)

stathis said:


> *αναθεωρητής Κλουζώ*
> Όλοι έχουμε πέσει στα νύχια του τουλάχιστον μία φορά...


Εγώ αρκετές.


----------



## jglenis (Jul 9, 2009)

*Πηζοπορεία:* μετακίνηση στους δρόμους της πόλης με αυτοκίνητο


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2009)

Γεια σου, Γιάννη Αγιάννη!


*σαμπούκωμα:* η κατανάλωση άφθονης σαμπούκας (κυρίως όταν θέλεις να αποφύγεις να μπουκώνεσαι με φαγητό).

*σαμπούκος:* ο τραμπούκος που βγαίνει από μέσα σου μετά τη νιοστή σαμπούκα 38 βαθμών.


----------



## jglenis (Jul 10, 2009)

*Scandalusia:* small Mediterranean region where license to steal is first granted to government officials after a national vote, then facilitated by law and supported by the Constitution

(And my greetings to you, too! I was not away, just preferred reading instead of writing…)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 10, 2009)

jglenis said:


> (And my greetings to you, too! I was not away, just preferred reading instead of writing…)


Βρε, βρε, βρε... Και λέγαμε πού πήγε αυτό το παιδί...


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 10, 2009)

*Φωτοαγένεια*

Η έλλειψη καλών τρόπων που χαρακτηρίζει έναν συγκεκριμένο τύπο φωτογράφου.


----------



## jglenis (Jul 13, 2009)

Αλεξάνδρα, καλησπέρα...

*Butlerfly:* insect of the Lepidoptera family, to be found mostly in the British countryside; graceful, devoted and hardworking, converses solely in Victorian English


----------



## stathis (Jul 14, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> *Φωτοαγένεια*
> 
> Η έλλειψη καλών τρόπων που χαρακτηρίζει έναν συγκεκριμένο τύπο φωτογράφου.


http://www.translatum.gr/forum/inde...f7f5c87ce719b19cd&topic=678.msg91645#msg91645
Τα μεγάλα πνεύματα κλπ κλπ... :)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 16, 2009)

*διανύκτιο* ή *διανύχτιο*
Το ίντερνετ by night.
[Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά από τα >2,5 εκατ. *_διαδυκτίου_]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 16, 2009)

Zazula said:


> *διανύκτιο* ή *διανύχτιο*
> Το ίντερνετ by night.


οπότε...
*κατανύκτιο*
Η εντρύφηση σε σοβαρά θέματα *μόνο*  νυχτιάτικα στο διαδίκτυο


----------



## Zazula (Jul 17, 2009)

*ουτοπικοποίηση*
η ιδανική τοπική προσαρμογή λογισμικού και, ως εκ τούτου, η ουτοπική τοπικοποίηση


----------



## stathis (Jul 17, 2009)

Zazula said:


> *ουτοπικοποίηση*
> η ιδανική τοπική προσαρμογή λογισμικού και, ως εκ τούτου, η ουτοπική τοπικοποίηση


Καλή τοπικοποίηση είναι η μη τοπικοποίηση... (βαθύς αναστεναγμός)
Γεια σου Ζαζ, εραστή του ανέφικτου!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2009)

*πεπώνυμο*

Πεπόνι (συνήθως αργίτικο) με τη βούλα


----------



## Zazula (Jul 19, 2009)

*φλώρουμ*
φόρουμ για φλώρους | φόρουμ με πολλούς φλώρους

ΥΓ Και, πάνω που νόμιζα ότι είναι και καλά έξυπνη λεξιπλασία, να σου πάνω και κοντά 5.500 ευρήματα!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 21, 2009)

*leperchaun*
1. a leprechaun, dwarf or sprite that has leprosy
2. an outcast who will reveal the location of a hidden crock of gold to anyone who catches him


----------



## Zazula (Jul 24, 2009)

*προθυματοποιούμαι*
προθυμοποιούμαι να γίνω αντικείμενο εκμετάλλευσης, προσφέρομαι εθελοντικά (συνήθ. με ζήλο) να είμαι το θύμα· _Ψάχναμε ποιος θα είναι υπηρεσία όλο το καλοκαίρι, κι ευτυχώς προθυματοποιήθηκε ο Νίκος_. *προθυματοποίηση*, η (ουσ.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2009)

*νηνημία*

Έλλειψη νημάτων, άπνοια στο φόρουμ. Επίσης *ανημία* (ευχαριστώ για την ψηλοκρεμαστή σέντρα από εδώ).


----------



## Zazula (Jul 29, 2009)

*gadjet*
a very rapidly-moving gadget


----------



## Zazula (Jul 29, 2009)

*εξερευνηστικός*
αυτός που σχετίζεται με την έρευνα για φαγητό (συνήθ. στη φράση _εξερευνηστική αποστολή_, η βόλτα για ανεύρεση του πού θα κάτσουμε να φάμε)

*παραπλανηστικός*
αυτός που εμφανίζεται σε τραπέζι δηλώνοντας εξ αρχής ότι έχει ήδη φάει, και στη συνέχεια κατεβάζει τον αγλέουρα

*θρηνηστικός*
ο εκ πείνας θρηνών· _θρηνηστικά τραγούδια_ (λογιότ., συνήθ. σκωπτ.) το γουργούρισμα της κοιλιάς


----------



## Palavra (Jul 29, 2009)

Zazula said:


> *παραπλανηστικός*
> αυτός που εμφανίζεται σε τραπέζι δηλώνοντας εξ αρχής ότι έχει ήδη φάει, και στη συνέχεια κατεβάζει τον αγλέουρα


Ποιον μου θυμίζει, ποιον μου θυμίζει...


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2009)

Zazula said:


> *gadjet*
> a very rapidly-moving gadget


Much more rapidly moving than a gadfly, I'm sure.


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Ποιον μου θυμίζει, ποιον μου θυμίζει...


Κοίτα πώς σε κοιτώ, *περιφρονηστικά*!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 29, 2009)

nickel said:


> Κοίτα πώς σε κοιτώ, *περιφρονηστικά*!


 Ηθικό δίδαγμα: μη διαβάζετε τις απαντήσεις του Νίκελ πίνοντας καφέ, γιατί μπορεί να πνιγείτε από τα γέλια με τη γουλιά σας.


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2009)

*ιδιώνημα (το)* = νήμα του φόρουμ με ιδιώνυμα μεταφραστικά αδικήματα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 30, 2009)

*ενδηκτικός*
αυτός που δαγκώνει για να δηλώσει τις προθέσεις του


----------



## Zazula (Aug 3, 2009)

*σκεύος πουρέξ*
το σιτεμένο σκεύος ηδονής (κν. _πουρό_), το οποίο συνήθ. χρησιμοποιείται για την παρασκευή ζωμού από γριές κότες
ΣΗΜ. Κατ' αναλογία προς το _πυρίμαχο σκεύος_ (_πυρέξ_, βλ.λ.), καλείται και _*απόμαχο σκεύος*_.

*μπουρτζόβενο*
(ειρων.) ο απολίτιστος άντρας προχωρημένης ηλικίας που νεανίζει ανάρμοστα, ο αγροίκος τζόβενος


----------



## jglenis (Aug 7, 2009)

*Maybe-sitter:* anyone who can raise doubts (especially in politics and law, often for a limited period of time)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 10, 2009)

Με αφορμή το http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4223:

*φαύνος κύκλος*: (κυρ. αγροτοποιμενικός) γονιμικός κύκλος


----------



## Zazula (Aug 20, 2009)

*αποστήθισμα* κ. (λογ.) *αποστήθιση*
η μηχανική ενέργεια ατόμου, που βρίσκεται σε δίαιτα, να αφαιρεί το στήθος από το κοτόπουλο και να το βάζει στο πιάτο του, διότι είναι το μόνο που του επιτρέπεται να τρώει || η μηχανική ενέργεια οποιουδήποτε νορμάλ ατόμου να τρώει οτιδήποτε άλλο στο κοτόπουλο, εκτός από το στήθος (που άλλωστε, για τα κοτόπουλα των ορνιθοτροφείων, δεν διαφέρει σε γεύση απ' τις χαρτοπετσέτες του τραπεζιού)
ΣΗΜ Έχει προταθεί και ορθογράφηση σε _-ηση_ για αποφυγή σύγχυσης με την _αποστήθιση_ "μηχανική απομνημόνευση" κατά το σχήμα _άνθηση/άνθιση_ και υποχωρητικό σχηματισμό ρήματος _αποστηθώ_.


----------



## jglenis (Aug 21, 2009)

*Sobeer:* one who consumes non-alcoholic beer


----------



## Aurelia (Aug 23, 2009)

capillotétrachotomie = couper les cheveux en quatre δηλαδή *ψιλολογώ * , κόβω την τρίχα στα τέσσερα...
Το βρήκα σε γαλλικό γλωσσικό φόρουμ.
Χαίρετε!!!


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 23, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> capillotétrachotomie = couper les cheveux en quatre δηλαδή *ψιλολογώ * , κόβω την τρίχα στα τέσσερα...
> Το βρήκα σε γαλλικό γλωσσικό φόρουμ.
> Χαίρετε!!!



Ο όρος υπάρχει και στο "Εκκρεμές του Φουκώ" του Ου. Έκο (έχω πρόχειρη τη γαλλική έκδοση και δεν θυμάμαι πώς ακριβώς είχε μεταφρασθεί ο όρος στα ελληνικά - ίσως τετράκιστριχοτομία -).


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 23, 2009)

Zazula said:


> *αποστήθισμα* κ. (λογ.) *αποστήθιση*
> η μηχανική ενέργεια ατόμου, που βρίσκεται σε δίαιτα, να αφαιρεί το στήθος από το κοτόπουλο και να το βάζει στο πιάτο του, διότι είναι το μόνο που του επιτρέπεται να τρώει || η μηχανική ενέργεια οποιουδήποτε νορμάλ ατόμου να τρώει οτιδήποτε άλλο στο κοτόπουλο, εκτός από το στήθος (που άλλωστε, για τα κοτόπουλα των ορνιθοτροφείων, δεν διαφέρει σε γεύση απ' τις χαρτοπετσέτες του τραπεζιού)
> ΣΗΜ Έχει προταθεί και ορθογράφηση σε _-ηση_ για αποφυγή σύγχυσης με την _αποστήθιση_ "μηχανική απομνημόνευση" κατά το σχήμα _άνθηση/άνθιση_ και υποχωρητικό σχηματισμό ρήματος _αποστηθώ_.



Η πλαστική επέμβαση αφαίρεσης στήθους λέγεται διαφορετικά; (Γιατί, λαϊκά, απογαλακτιερισμός)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 23, 2009)

*Διαφωτιασμός*
Το σύγχρονο ρεύμα της φωτισμένης [;] κεντροδεξιάς


----------



## Zazula (Aug 23, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Η πλαστική επέμβαση αφαίρεσης στήθους λέγεται διαφορετικά; (Γιατί, λαϊκά, απογαλακτιερισμός)


Απομάστευση.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 26, 2009)

*λυσσάριο* ή *λυσσάρι*
υποκορ. τού _λυσσάρα_ (κατά το σχήμα _γκόμενα_ > _γκομενάκι_), ήγουν το πιπίνι που σέρνει, με ταυτόχρονη παρηχητική συνδήλωση της πρακτικής χρηστικότητάς του ως λύση στο να μπει ο σύρτης και να φύγουν τα χαλίκια


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 28, 2009)

*γατσιέντα (catcienda)*
μεξικάνικο σπιτάκι για γάτες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 29, 2009)

*παραλίρημα*
Λατρευτικές εκδηλώσεις από άρρενες στην παραλία άμα τη εμφανίσει μιας θεΟΥ. (Μη δίνετε σημασία στα 10 ευρήματα του γκουγκλ, είναι όλα ανορθογραφίες). Αντίθετα, η...

*εμβαρέλωση*
...δεν είναι καν δική μου. Τέσσερα ευρήματα, αλλά από «ειδικευμένους» ιστότοπους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 5, 2009)

*ασκορδομεικτί*

Κάτι που κατασκευάζεται μισερό, χωρίς κάποιο βασικό συστατικό --τσιμέντο χωρίς άμμο, πιλάφι χωρίς ρύζι, σκορδαλιά χωρίς σκόρδο κ.π.λ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2009)

Ξεκίνησε σαν επίρρημα (_ασκορδομεικτί_), αλλά το «μισερό» προϊόν είναι θηλυκό και γράφεται συνήθως *η ασκορδομικτή* (κατά την _τυροκαυτερή_).


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2009)

*σιλικονισμένος* = οιονεί σκονισμένος λόγω παλαιότητας αλλά ανανεωμένος από την ανορθωτική επίδραση της ψηφιακής τεχνολογίας: _Αυτές οι αναδιφήσεις είναι αρμοδιότητα του Σαραντάκου, που δεν διστάζει να βυθιστεί στα σιλικονισμένα σώματα των παλιών ελληνικών εφημερίδων._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 6, 2009)

Μα δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι σιλι*σ*κονισμένος; Έτσι μοιάζει με κάτι που απλώς έχει υποστεί επεξεργασία με σιλικόνη...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2009)

Δεν προλαβαίνει κάποιος να ποστάρει κάτι, κι αμέσως να το ξεφτιλίσουμε...

*αλγορυθμικός* 1. ο ρυθμικός πόνος 2. ο πόνος που προκαλείται από ρυθμικές κινήσεις, συνήθ. χορό ή γυμναστική


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 6, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Δεν προλαβαίνει κάποιος να ποστάρει κάτι, κι αμέσως να το ξεφτιλίσουμε...



*αλγεριθμικός*, ο αλγοριθμικός στην Αλγερία
*αλγερυθμικός*, ο ρυθμικός στην Αλγερία
*αλγοριθυμικός*, ο αλγοριθμικά θυμικός


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2009)

*αλφαριθμικό:* εξαιρετικά εύκολο αλλά πολύ περιορισμένο σύστημα μέτρησης/αρίθμησης που χρησιμοποιείται από τα trolls στον Κόσμο του Δίσκου (Discworld) του Terry Pratchett. Ονομάζεται _αλφαριθμικό_ διότι περιλαμβάνει μόνο γράμματα και όχι αριθμούς και συνοψίζεται στα εξής: _*one, two, many, lots!*_


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2009)

Θα τρίζουν τα κόκαλα του Καουρισμάκι, του Κουαρίζμι, πώς τον λέγαν, τέλος πάντων, τον Πέρση μαθηματικό, τον al-Khwārizmī, που από το όνομά του βγήκε το λατινικό _algorismus_ και αποκεί το μπερδέψανε με τον αριθμό και βγήκε ο πονεμένος _αλγόριθμος_. Αναλυτικά εδώ.

Απορία: Τα *φωτορυθμικά* να τα πούμε _strobe lighting_;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2009)

nickel said:


> Απορία: Τα *φωτορυθμικά* να τα πούμε _strobe lighting_;


Και τα *φωτορρυθμικά* πώς να τα πούμε, τότε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2009)

*μπομπαρύζι*

Οινοπνευματώδες ρυζοποτό που το πίνουν φτωχοί Κινέζοι (εμπνευσμένο από εδώ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2009)

*ελλήμπους*

Λέξη με αμφιλεγόμενη ετυμολογία από τη σύνθεση _Έλλην+πους_.
Μονάδα μέτρησης για ειδικές ελληνομετρήσεις, ίση με 15 αγγλικά πόδια (και 457,5 εκατοστά του γαλλικού μέτρου). Λέγεται ότι ισούται με το μήκος του *δεξιού* ποδιού του χρυσελεφάντινου αγάλματος του Δία στην Ολυμπία (που εκτιμάται ότι είχε σε καθιστή θέση ύψος 12 μέτρων --κάντε τις πράξεις μόνοι σας).


----------



## Palavra (Oct 6, 2009)

*certifriable*

Με έμπνευση το Ζάζουλα που εμπνεύστηκε από τον καμένο μου εγκέφαλο:
*Certifriable*: fit to be certified as having one's brain fried after having worked for too long.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 15, 2009)

*παουερποντιακός*
ο σχετικός με παρουσίαση σε Powerpoint, ιδίως αν το τελικό αποτέλεσμα βγάζει περισσότερο γέλιο κι από ποντιακό ανέκδοτο


----------



## Zazula (Oct 17, 2009)

*κωστοβόρος*
αυτό(ς) που έφαγε τον Κωστάκη (δηλ. το στραβό του το κεφάλι, το Βατοπέδι, ο Γιωργάκης κ.ο.κ.)


----------



## Naerdiel (Oct 18, 2009)

Παγιδάκια: τόσο νόστιμα παϊδάκια, που σε μαγεύουν, σε παγιδεύουν και θέλεις διακαώς να φας κι άλλα κι άλλα κι άλλα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 20, 2009)

*ευεγερτήριο*: το ευχάριστο πρωινό ξύπνημα, που μπορεί να οφείλεται π.χ. στην ατμόσφαιρα διακοπών ή σε κάποιο ευεργετήριο έγγραφο που παραλάβαμε αποβραδίς.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 26, 2009)

*αγγελαδίτσα*
η αγελάδα που πάει στον Παράδεισο


----------



## crystal (Oct 28, 2009)

*Ελ Βελζεβούλης*
Το αεροδρόμιο της Αθήνας με τους ψηλούς του φόρους.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 28, 2009)

*Μακαντούκι*: Λέξη που επινόησε ο πεντάχρονος γιος μου και βγαίνει από τη συνένωση δύο άλλων λέξεων-ονομάτων ξηρών καρπών, Μακαντέμια και Φουντούκι. 

Το *μακαντούκι *απαντάται στα βάθη της ζούγκλας του Αμαζονίου και φυτρώνει μόνο την πρωτοχρονιά κάθε δίσεκτου έτους για δέκα λεπτά (τόσο διαρκεί η κατανάλωσή του το βράδυ της Πρωτοχρονιάς μαζί με το ουίσκι).


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2009)

*το κλεινό νάστυ* = μέρος ένδοξο και ταυτόχρονα απαίσιο, εντελώς ακατάλληλο για διαβίωση

Το προστατεύουν οι υπαγόμενοι στο υπουργείο προστασίας του πολίτη *ναστυνόμοι* και *ναστυφύλακες*.

Το δυσκόλως ερμηνευόμενο φαινόμενο της αγάπης για αυτό το μέρος και της εγκατάστασης σ' αυτό (παρότι, όπως είπαμε, είναι εντελώς ακατάλληλο για διαβίωση) ονομάζεται *ναστυφιλία* και θεωρείται διαστροφή.


*Εμπνευσμένο από εδώ.*


----------



## daeman (Oct 29, 2009)

nickel said:


> *το κλεινό νάστυ* = μέρος ένδοξο και ταυτόχρονα απαίσιο, εντελώς ακατάλληλο για διαβίωση
> 
> Το προστατεύουν οι υπαγόμενοι στο υπουργείο προστασίας του πολίτη *ναστυνόμοι* και *ναστυφύλακες*.
> 
> ...


 

I hope nastyphilia won't kill ya!


----------



## jglenis (Oct 29, 2009)

*Δελφίνος Φιλμ:* Εταιρεία κινηματογράφησης συνεδρίων, διαβουλεύσεων και συναφών διεργασιών που σκοπό έχουν την ανάδειξη αρχηγού πολιτικής, θρησκευτικής, εμπορικής ή άλλης οργάνωσης


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2009)

*καπνιστύρι* (ή _λόγ_. *καπνιστύριον*) το καπνιστό τυρί
*κολλητύρι *(ή _λογιότ_. *κολλαστύριο*) το τυρί που κολλάει στα δόντια
*κολυμβητύριο* το τυρί που κολυμπάει στην άλμη
*κουρδιστύρι* το κουρδικό τυρί
*κρατητύριο* το πολύτιμο τυρί που το κρατάς ως κόρη οφθαλμού
*κρητύριο* το κρητικό τυρί
*λειπαντύριο* το τυρί που λείπει απ' το ψυγείο
*μαλακιστύρι* το μαλακό τυρί
*μηνιτύριο* το τόσο κακό τυρί, που προκαλεί την μήνιν
*μισθοτύριο* το τόσο ακριβό τυρί, που θες έναν μισθό για να το πάρεις
*μπανιστύρι* (_ευφημ_.) το τυρί που μαζεύεται σε συγκεκριμένα σημεία τού σώματος απ' την απλυσιά
*μυστύριο* το τυρί που βάζουμε στη φάκα για να πιάσουμε ποντίκια
*ξυπνητύρι* το τυρί στο πρωινό τοστ
*ριο-αντύριο* το τυρί που γεφυρώνει πρώτο με δεύτερο πιάτο
*σιωπητύριο* το αποστομωτικό τυρί
*σφαιριστύριο* το μεγάλο Babybel
*τηλεχειριστύριο* το φοντύ
*χωνευτύρι* το χωνευτικό τυρί
*ψηστύρι* το τυρί σαγανάκι



Nickel says: Συνέχεια εδώ.


----------



## stathis (Nov 3, 2009)

*πιμιοστάσιο*
ο χώρος αποθήκευσης των πμ (προσωπικών μηνυμάτων)
Π.χ. _Το πιμιοστάσιό μου έχει τιγκάρει, πρέπει να σβήσω μερικά πμ._


----------



## Palavra (Nov 3, 2009)

stathis said:


> Π.χ. _Το πιμιοστάσιό μου έχει τιγκάρει, πρέπει να σβήσω μερικά πμ._


Αυτοβιογραφικό;


----------



## stathis (Nov 3, 2009)

Βιωματικό.


----------



## daeman (Nov 7, 2009)

*συγκυνούμαι*: κινούμαι μαζί με τον σκύλο μου.
Εμπνευσμένο από εδώ. Οπτικοποίηση εδώ.

*συγκυνωνία*: οι αγορές (ώνια) με τη συνοδεία σκύλου. Ναι, ξέρω, αλλά για έναν παρατονισμό θα τα χαλάσουμε;





*επικυνωνία*: οι αγορές (ώνια) με χρήση του σκύλου ως μεταφορικού μέσου. 





Όχι, κυνόνημα δεν θα φτιάξω εγώ. Μετά το τυρόνημα, ίσως είναι πολύ _κυνότοπο_. Και δεν θέλουμε αυτός ο ιστότοπος να γίνει ρεζίλι των σκυλιών...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 8, 2009)

*anus mirabilis* _pl. *anuses mirabiles*_
arse of wonders; wonderful ass
ΣτΖ: Φυσικά και οι αγγλόφωνοι δεν περίμεναν εμένα να το σκεφτώ· το χρησιμοποιούν ήδη.

Με την ευκαιρία, ας θυμηθούμε και το απύγανο νήμα. :)
Τι λέτε πάντως, μας παίρνει να το ξεφτιλίσουμε;
*ζούπυγμα* = το χούφτωμα, ιδ. των κωλομερίων
*Πύγασος* = (μυθολ.) το θηλ. ταίρι τού _Κωλοσσού_ (βλ.λ.)
*πυγαδήσιος* = ευρύπρωκτος
*παράπυγμα* = το στριγκάκι
*σταυροπυγιακός* = ό,τι σε κάνει να σταυροκοπιέσαι αναφωνόντας: «τι καπούλια είναι αυτά, Θεέ μου!»


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2009)

Zazula said:


> *anus mirabilis* _pl. *anuses mirabiles*_
> arse of wonders; wonderful ass


Έχω ένα μικρό πρόβλημα με τον πληθυντικό επειδή είναι λίγο μπάσταρδο έτσι. Θα έπρεπε να είναι _ani mirabiles_ (νομίζω). Πώς θα περιέγραφες δηλαδή αυτούς εδώ τους παρατεταγμένους και τουρλωτούς;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 8, 2009)

nickel said:


> Έχω ένα μικρό πρόβλημα με τον πληθυντικό επειδή είναι λίγο μπάσταρδο έτσι.


Είναι σκοπίμως έτσι για να δένει με τον εφτασύλλαβο στίχο και να εκπέμπει ποιητικότητα. :)


nickel said:


> Πώς θα περιέγραφες δηλαδή αυτούς εδώ τους παρατεταγμένους και τουρλωτούς;


Βουκωλική ποίηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2009)

*πυράκτορας*

Ο *πειράκτορας* (νικέλειας κοπής αυτό, από εδώ) που κάνει καυτά αστεία, ακόμη και με φοτοσοπιές, όπως εδώ.

*Edit:* Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι, ίσως θα πρέπει να λέγεται *πυρπειράκτορας*, για να μην μπλέκεται με τον απλό και καθημερινό *πυράκτορα*, που όσο νάναι, όλο και με τίποτα φωτιές θα έχει να κάνει. (Ή μήπως *πειρπυράκτορας*; Ποια είναι η σωστή σειρά εδώ; ).


----------



## jglenis (Nov 9, 2009)

Ταχυδρομείο, φορέας δημιουργικότητας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 13, 2009)

*σελεμάζ, το*

Ο παρασιτισμός. Από το σελέμης + γαλλ. κατάληξη -αζ (βλ. σταζ). Εμπνευσμένο από εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 13, 2009)

Χεχε, βλέπω ότι *σελεμοποιείτε* το νήμα, Δόκτωρ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 13, 2009)

Μπα, θα έλεγα ότι μετά τις εξαγωγές προς τα αγγλικά (στέιτζ) είναι καιρός να δανειοδοτήσουμε και τα γαλλικά!


----------



## daeman (Nov 15, 2009)

*γοργειώνω* = tachysend someone to Coventry ρμ. < γοργά + γειώνω (αγνοώ, θεσσαλιστί: _δεν σε βλέπω ντιπ!_)

*γοργείωση* = tachysending someone to Coventry ουσ. < γοργά + γείωση 
Να μη συγχέεται με το gorging, θεσσαλιστί: _γκούρλωμα_ (διαβάστε το, αν θέλετε να γκουρλωθείτε από τα γέλια ), κακόσημο συνήθως (=χλαπάκιασμα ή/και πνίξιμο) με χρήση στο τραπέζι και στην πολιτική, π.χ. _άκουσα τον προκάτοχό σου που είπε ότι «γκούρλωσες» τη μελέτη που είχε συντάξει και τον κατηγορούσες_).


----------



## jglenis (Nov 15, 2009)

*Taburla rasa:* πλήρης άγνοια σε θέματα κρουστών οργάνων


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2009)

*μπαράζ* : μαθητεία στα μπαρ (και _μπαραζιέρ_ ή _μπαραζιέρης_, ο μαθητευόμενος στα μπαρ)

*Μπαράζ*, με την αρχική σημασία, του φραγμού και του καταιγισμού, είναι η γαλλική προφορά του barrage. Το αγγλικό δεν έχει διαφορετική σημασία, αλλά έχει διαφορετική προφορά (μπάραζ ή μπάριτζ).

Με την ευκαιρία που γράφτηκε αυτό το χορταστικό.


----------



## jglenis (Nov 18, 2009)

*Ιπποθήκη:* προσημείωση αλόγου


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 26, 2009)

*βιογραφικάρτα*

Κάτι σαν καρτ ποστάλ με πορτρέτο από τη μία όψη και σύντομο βιογραφικό από την άλλη. Για χρήσεις όπου πρέπει να μεταδώσεις κάτι περισσότερο από το μήνυμα της επαγγελματικής κάρτας.


----------



## daeman (Nov 26, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κάτι σαν καρτ ποστάλ με πορτρέτο από τη μία όψη και σύντομο βιογραφικό από την άλλη. Για χρήσεις όπου πρέπει να μεταδώσεις κάτι περισσότερο από το μήνυμα της επαγγελματικής κάρτας.


 
Σαν εκείνα που είχε τυπώσει ο Τζόι στα Φιλαράκια! Φωτό με λάγνο βλέμμα από τη μια και ευφάνταστο βιογραφικό με χίλιες δυο ικανότητες, προσόντα και γλώσσες (στα γαλλικά ήταν απόλαυση!) που δεν κατείχε από την άλλη...
Κάπως πρέπει να λέγονται αυτά , αλλά αυτό δεν το επιχείρησα ποτές μου, να πλασαριστώ και για wannabe star! 

Από πολιτικούς έχω δει, πάντως, και πολλών μοιάζουν πολύ με του Τζόι σε στήσιμο, περιεχόμενο και ανυπαρξία ουσίας και εγκυρότητας...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 27, 2009)

daeman said:


> Σαν εκείνα που είχε τυπώσει ο Τζόι στα Φιλαράκια! Φωτό με λάγνο βλέμμα από τη μια και ευφάνταστο βιογραφικό με χίλιες δυο ικανότητες, προσόντα και γλώσσες (στα γαλλικά ήταν απόλαυση!) που δεν κατείχε από την άλλη...
> Κάπως πρέπει να λέγονται αυτά , αλλά αυτό δεν το επιχείρησα ποτές μου, να πλασαριστώ και για wannabe star!


Πάντως αυτό είναι το βασικό εργαλείο μοντέλων και ηθοποιών.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 3, 2009)

*καλοριφεύ!*
επιφώνημα που δηλώνει οδύνη ή θλίψη επειδή ένα καλοριφέρ είναι πολύ αναποτελεσματικό ή ενεργοβόρο


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2009)

Zazula said:


> *καλοριφεύ!*
> επιφώνημα που δηλώνει οδύνη ή θλίψη επειδή ένα καλοριφέρ είναι πολύ αναποτελεσματικό ή ενεργοβόρο



Εναλλακτικά και: *κακοριφέρ!* (εντάξει, το ουσιαστικό)


----------



## Vrastaman (Dec 3, 2009)

*Καλoρίφερ*: H εξαιρετικής ποιότητος ινδική κάνναβις, εκ του _good reefer._


----------



## Tapioco (Dec 4, 2009)

*Τσαντίζομαι*: Δέχομαι χτύπημα στο κεφάλι από τσάντα δεσποινίδος.


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 4, 2009)

Tapioco said:


> Δέχομαι χτύπημα στο κεφάλι από τσάντα δεσποινίδος.


Γιατί ειδικά δεσποινίδος; Αποτελεί μέρος κάποιας φαντασίωσης; Και αν ναι, τι συμβαίνει στη συνέχεια;

*Φαντασίωση:* κατά φαντασίαν ίωση


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 8, 2009)

*Ενδιαστάσεις:* Οι διαστάσεις κυρίας που βρίσκεται στα τελειώματα του γάμου της.
*Ενδειαστάσεις:* Μη ικανοποιητικές {για ποιον; ;)} διαστάσεις κυρίας.

Πάσα από εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2009)

*σώσον ιμάς* = safety belt


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2009)

*κρεμανταλάκι*
το άχαρο ή υπερμέγεθες μανταλάκι (π.χ. βλ. http://www.usc.edu/schools/annenberg/asc/projects/comm544/library/images/806.html)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 14, 2009)

*παρκοτουρίστας/παρκοτουρίστρια*

Δήθεν, wannabe, ή βετεράνοι τρασέρ και τρασέζ που αποφεύγουν, καθείς και καθεμία για τους λόγους του, τις εδαφικές δυσκολίες.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2009)

*παρκουρκρέβατο*
το κρεβάτι που απαιτεί ή εμπνέει ακροβατικά
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Δεν είναι παρκοκρέβατο.






Για οδηγό αγοράς, δείτε εδώ: http://www.oddee.com/item_96623.aspx.


----------



## crystal (Dec 20, 2009)

*λολγισμικό*

Λογισμικό για γέλια. Η αναγκαστική καθημερινή του χρήση οδηγεί και σε κλάματα.


----------



## daeman (Dec 27, 2009)

Η συμβιβαστική λύση που αναζητείται εδώ :
*Ορθοπερδικός* = ο γιατρός που σε κάνει να σταθείς ορθός αναφωνώντας: "Γιατρέ μου, έγινα περδίκι!"
*Ορθροπερδικός* = ο ανωτέρω γιατρός, όταν τον επισκεφτείς πρωί πρωί, με τον όρθρο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 27, 2009)

daeman said:


> *Ορθροπερδικός* = ο ανωτέρω γιατρός, όταν τον επισκεφτείς πρωί πρωί, με τον όρθρο.



*Ορθροπερδικός* = 2. (υβρ.) ο περδόμενος κατά τον όρθρο > ο σιχαμένος, ο βδελυρός.


----------



## daeman (Dec 27, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Ορθροπερδικός* = 2. (υβρ.) ο περδόμενος κατά τον όρθρο > ο σιχαμένος, ο βδελυρός.


 
Απορία: Με αυτή τη λογική, ορθοπερδικός είναι ο περδόμενος ορθός ή ο ορθώς περδόμενος; 

Αλλά τι λέμε τώρα; Με τις πορδές δεν βάφονται αυγά πλάθονται λέξεις!


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2009)

Σε ένα άλλο φόρουμ, σε συζήτηση για την ορθογραφία του επιθέτου *κλασσικός*, είχα γράψει:
Στα παλιά λεξικά και στα σχολικά μου χρόνια, το "κλασσικός" είχε και τις δύο γραφές, αλλά ο κόσμος προτιμούσε τη γραφή με τα δύο "σ" επειδή εκείνο τον καιρό όταν η λέξη από τα ξένα είχε κάποιο διπλό γράμμα, το διατηρούσαμε και στην ελληνική της γραφή. Το περίεργο είναι γιατί, ενώ το _κλασσέρ_ είχε τότε δύο "σ", η "κλάσσις" (από το γαλλικό _classe_ και το λατινικό _classis_) ευθυγραμμίστηκε αδιαμαρτύρητα με το ελληνικότατο "κλάσις" (από το "κλω", όπως και το "κλάσμα").

Στη δημοτική, τα διπλά αυτά τα ξεχνάμε, σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις για λόγους συνέπειας, και έχουμε πια _κλασέρ_ και _*κλασικός*_. Τα "κλασσικός" ανήκουν είτε σε αθεράπευτους νοσταλγούς της παλιάς ορθογραφίας είτε σε κάποιους που δεν τα πάνε ακόμα τόσο καλά με τη δημοτική.

Και μια και ανέφερα την κλάση του άρτου, δεν θυμάμαι αν σας έχω πει το παλιό αστείο με τη γριούλα που, ακούγοντας στην εκκλησία το ευαγγέλιο (Λουκά, 22:19) "Και λαβών άρτον ευχαριστήσας έκλασεν και έδωκεν αυτοίς λέγων…", ψιθύρισε: "Προσκυνώ, Χριστέ μου, το πορδουλάκι σου!".​Υπάρχει και συνέχεια τώρα:. Γράφει σε πρόσφατο άρθρο του ο Γιάννης Χάρης για τη θεία λειτουργία στη δημοτική γλώσσα:
Κι αν σήμερα άλλοι χριστιανικοί λαοί επικοινωνούν άμεσα, στη γλώσσα τους, με τα λατρευτικά δρώμενα της θρησκευτικής ζωής τους, οι κάποτε προνομιούχοι εμείς παρακολουθούμε αμήχανοι τα ημιακατάληπτα ή και ακατάληπτα, ακόμα χειρότερα: τα παραπλανητικά και γι’ αυτό σκανδαλιστικά των πιο ιερών στιγμών: τότε που _έκλασεν_ ο Ιησούς, ο ίδιος που θεραπεύει και τη _μαλακία_, ή τότε που _εγάμησε_ αδερφός τη γυναίκα του αδερφού του κτλ.​Διαβάστε το ολόκληρο εδώ, έχει πολύ χάζι!


----------



## jglenis (Dec 30, 2009)

*Boyler:* young male steaming with anger


----------



## Aurelia (Dec 30, 2009)

Παραθέτω εμπνεύσεις ενός πολύ συμπαθούς φοιτητή...

Ο οίκος «Φιλολογισμός ασυναρτησίας μίας μεταβλητής*» παρουσιάζει:​*Winter collection 9/09-12/09​*
Ορισμοί
Το νεανικό στέκι όπου κανείς δε στέκει (όρθιος): *καθετέρια*
Το έξοδο που καλείσαι να πληρώσεις σε μια στιγμή υπερβολικά άβολη: *παραάβολο*
Το προϊόν σφολιάτας που του κλέψαν τα γυαλιά ηλίου: *θαμπωνωκασερόπιτα*
Ο συνταξιούχος, τη στιγμή που κατεβαίνει απ’ το τρενάκι του λούνα πάρκ: *ιλιγγιωμένος*
Ο Σκοτσέζος νεκροθάφτης που όλες τις τελετές τις κάνει με καθυστέρηση μιας ημέρας: *McΑύριος*
Ο Αιγύπτιος που πάει καθημερινά στο ίδιο μπαρ: *Τουτανθαμών*
Π’τάει π’τάει κι τα πρόβατα φ’λάει. Τι είναι; *Το τσελιγκόπτερο*

Απορίες
Γιατί πρέπει να φυλάς τα μυστικά σου από τους blogger και forumίστες φίλους, ακόμα κι απ’ τους κολλητούς; Για να μη βγουν όλα στα fora
Γιατί ο υδραυλικός που έχει σκύψει κάτω απ’ το βουλωμένο νιπτήρα φυσάει στο σωληνάκι με ρυθμό; Κάνει πρόβα για τη σιφονική ορχήστρα
Τι είναι αυτό που ζητάει μια χυμώδης δεσποινίδα όταν πηγαίνει στον μπαρμπέρη, κινούμενη προκλητικά; Να της κάνει χέρι extension
Ποιο είναι το φίδι που όταν το τυλίξεις γύρω από έναν άξονα σηκώνει πολύ μεγάλα φορτία, κάνοντας «κρρρρρ κρρρρ»; Ο τροχαλίας
Ποιο είναι το αντίθετο του ολόφρεσκου ψαριού, που μυρίζει θάλασσα; Το μπαγιάτικο, που μυρίζει «χάλασα»
Πώς λέγεται αλλιώς ο κατάλογος των διαγωνιζομένων σε reality show; Η λίστα με τα ψώνια

Eco news
Σε μερικά χρόνια το επάγγελμα του μαυροφορεμένου, ατεχνολόγητου και αντικοινωνικού καντηλανάφτη θα εκλείψει. Αυτό το θρησκευτικό λειτούργημα θα αναλάβει ο ασπροφορεμένος, γκατζετιάρης, πιο eco-friendly και πιο «κοσμικός», ο αστροανάφτης (ή αστροαναύτης, όπως προτιμάτε)

Παραμυθολογικά
Τι έλεγαν για τον λαοφιλή Άγγλο ληστή όταν πήρε καινούριο άλογο (με ισχύ 50 ίππων) και έτρεχε πολύ: *«ο Ρομπέν το γκαζών»*
Με τι ψευδώνυμο έμεινε στην ιστορία ο λαοφιλής Άγγλος ληστής που έπαθε πεταλαίο (όπως λέμε τροχαίο): *Ρομπέν των γαζών*
Εξαφανίστηκε πριν λίγα εκατομμύρια χρόνια, παίρνοντας μαζί του το μυστικό της καλής ρετσίνας: *Ο τυρναβόσαυρος Rex*
Ξυπνάει το χάραμα και πάει για αφισοκόλληση στους θάμνους, απ’ το μεσημέρι ως το απόγευμα τη βγάζει στο δάσος ψήνοντας το λαγό και την αρκούδα να γραφτούν στο Κόμμα και το βράδυ διαβάζει Ριζοσπάστη ώσπου να νυστάξει Τι είναι; *Ο μικρός Κνίτης στο λιβάδι*

Πολιτικοκοινωνικοοικονομικό
Σε μια απ’ τις βόλτες καβάλα στην θωρακισμένη κολοκύθα, έχασε το γοβάκι του, κάπου μεταξύ Μπουργκάς-Αλεξανδρούπολης: *Ο Σταχτοπούτιν*
Τι ήταν για τους ματατζήδες οι 4 πρώτες μέρες των περσινών Δεκεμβριανών; *Πετραήμερο*
Τι ήταν για τον δεντροφετιχιστή δήμαρχο οι επόμενες 5 μέρες, δηλ. μετά το κάψιμο του πλαστικού ελάτου που τόσο αγαπούσε; *Πενθήμερο*
Και οι επόμενες 6 μέρες, όταν έπεσε γραμμή στα Μ.Μ.Ε. να παίζουν μόνο Χριστουγεννιάτικα θέματα, για να επιβάλλουν το «πνεύμα των ημερών»; *Εξήμερο*
Και τέλος, οι επόμενες 7, όταν ήρθε η ώρα για τις «αμερόληπτες» τηλεαναλύσεις από άνοιωθους και μαϊντανούς (σύμφωνα με τις οποίες για όλα έφταιγαν 2-3 παρέες εφήβων που απλά θέλουν ένα χέρι ξύλο; ) Η ψευδομάδα των απαθών. Merry Christmas!
Παροιμιώδες: Ο Βούγιας κι ο Κούγιας τον πρώτο χρόνο χαίρονται (πιο επίκαιρο παρά ποτέ)
Αντιεργολαβικό: Καθαρίζει, λευκαίνει. Απολυμένη;;

Ακαδημαϊκά
Πώς λέγεται η προφορική εξέταση που -όντας αδιάβαστος- αποφεύγεις να απαντάς συγκεκριμένα;* Γενικολογική εξέταση*
Ο φοιτητής που εφαρμόζει τη στρατηγική «Κουβάλα τον Προτζέκτορα για να σε κάνω λέκτορα», ώστε να τον πάρει υπό την προστασία του κάποιος καθηγητής: *Προτζεκτοράτο*
Πού εντάσσονται επιστήμες όπως το marketing, η διαφήμιση, η διπλωματία κλπ; *Στις ανθρωπειστικές επιστήμες*

Μαθηματικά
Υπάρχει πιο κουραστικό πράγμα απ’ την τριγωνομετρία; Όχι, εκτός αν επινοήσουν την *τετραγωνομετέσσερα*.
Η μάνα που απηύδησε με τα παιδιά της γιατί δε διάβαζαν γεωμετρία και τα’ σφαξε: *Αρχιμήδεια*
Ο αδιάβαστος φοιτητής πολυτεχνείου που αυτοσχεδιάζει στην εξέταση των μαθηματικών: *Αλχημίδης*
Το αντίθετο του «διαφωνώ κάθετα»: *«συμφωνώ παράλληλα»*
Γιατί ο φοροτεχνικός ενός καμένου καθηγητή μαθηματικών δεν βγάζει άκρη μαζί του; Γιατί α) πρώτα θεωρεί και μετά βγάζει απόδειξη β) για τα έξοδα που βαρύνουν το πανεπιστήμιο κόβει τυπολόγιο

Διάγνωση
Όταν κάποιος έχει πάθει τόσο μεγάλη ζημιά απ’ τα μαθήματα του πολυτεχνείου, που κάθεται και γράφει τέτοιες μ@λ@κίες, πιστεύοντας ότι θα βρεθεί και κάποιος άλλος να γελάσει εκτός από τον ίδιο: *νευρικός κλοουνισμός*

* Όπως λέμε: Λογισμός συνάρτησης μίας μεταβλητής


----------



## Zazula (Dec 30, 2009)

+1, Aurelia, έναν νευρικό κλουνεϊσμό τον έπαθα κι εγώ διαβάζοντάς τα. :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2010)

*λαοσπολογία*
(ή *λα.ο.σ.πολογία*) η χρησιμοποίηση συκοφαντιών από τον Λαϊκό Ορθόδοξο Συναγερμό με σκοπό τη βλάβη ή τη μείωση κάποιου.
(Από εμπνευσμένο τίτλο του Jungle Report για την υπόθεση Δραγώνα)


----------



## Vrastaman (Jan 12, 2010)

*θλιβελούλα*

Απειλούμενη / αναξιοπαθούσα πανίδα του Ασωπού ποταμού.


----------



## daeman (Jan 15, 2010)

*διαολογισμικό*

το λογισμικό που ξαφνικά και ανεξήγητα το πιάνουν τα διαόλια του και συμπεριφέρεται σαν δαιμονισμένο, τσακίζοντας τελικά τα νεύρα του ανυποψίαστου, αθώου (ή ίσως όχι) χρήστη.

πρόσφατα παραδείγματα:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=5398
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=5400

σχετικό: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=52935#post52935


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 15, 2010)

nickel said:


> *λαοσπολογία*
> (ή *λα.ο.σ.πολογία*) η χρησιμοποίηση συκοφαντιών από τον Λαϊκό Ορθόδοξο Συναγερμό με σκοπό τη βλάβη ή τη μείωση κάποιου.
> (Από εμπνευσμένο τίτλο του Jungle Report για την υπόθεση Δραγώνα)


Dragonophobia


----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2010)

*μελλομπάνατος*
αυτός για τον οποίο επικρέμαται ο πέλεκυς του ban


----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2010)

*σαρκάστινγκ*
κάστινγκ για ριαλιτοπαίχνιδο, το οποίο ξεχειλίζει από τον σαρκασμό των κριτών προς όσους συμμετέχουν σε αυτό


----------



## Vrastaman (Feb 1, 2010)

*e-θιμοτυπία*

Netiquette


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2010)

Vrastaman said:


> *e-θιμοτυπία*. Netiquette



Πάντως, η αφεντιά μου ηγείται σταυροφορίας (έκανα ευτυχισμένο τον Αμβρόσιο τώρα) να καταργηθεί αυτό το ξένο έψιλον μπροστά από ελληνικές λέξεις, κυρίως για να μην απορεί ο άλλος πώς να το προφέρει. Θα την προφέρουμε _η-θιμοτυπία_; Ηλ-θιμοτυπία (όπως προτείνει η ΕΛΕΤΟ); Ή να τα κάνουμε όλα με «ηλε» (_ηλεθιμοτυπία_), όπως προτείνουμε μερικοί εδώ;


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2010)

nickel said:


> Πάντως, η αφεντιά μου ηγείται σταυροφορίας (έκανα ευτυχισμένο τον Αμβρόσιο τώρα) να καταργηθεί αυτό το ξένο έψιλον μπροστά από ελληνικές λέξεις, κυρίως για να μην απορεί ο άλλος πώς να το προφέρει. Θα την προφέρουμε _η-θιμοτυπία_; Ηλ-θιμοτυπία (όπως προτείνει η ΕΛΕΤΟ); Ή να τα κάνουμε όλα με «ηλε» (_ηλεθιμοτυπία_), όπως προτείνουμε μερικοί εδώ;


 
Ηλεθιμοτυπία δαγκωτό. 
Και για τα ηλίθια τρολς που έχουν λυμένο το ζωνάρι, παραφράζουμε σε ηλεθ*υ*μοτυπία ή ηλιθιοτυπία. ;)


----------



## Vrastaman (Feb 1, 2010)

Χα! Η γλώσσα εξελίσσεται μπροστά στις οθόνες μας!


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2010)

Vrastaman said:


> Χα! Η γλώσσα εξελίσσεται μπροστά στις οθόνες μας!


Πού να δεις τι συμβαίνει και πίσω απ' τις οθόνες μας!


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2010)

*Τσικενπέμπτη* 
η Τσικνοπέμπτη όταν, αντί για κοψίδια, τρως κοτόπουλο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2010)

*Στεναστικά δάνεια*

Εμπνευσμένο από τον τιτλίσκο «8 στους 10 Έλληνες στενάζουν στα δάνεια».


----------



## Zazula (Feb 9, 2010)

*Banανία*
ο χλοερός τόπος όπου αναπαύονται όλης της γης οι μπαναρισμένοι· η εξόδιος ακολουθία συνοδεύεται από στεφάνια που κατασκευάζονται με συγκεκριμένη μέθοδο ανθοδετικής, την _*ικεbanα*_

*ban-ανία*
πλήξη διαχειριστή που έχει καιρό να μπανάρει κάποιον, και που κατά κανόνα θα διακοπεί θριαμβευτικά με τον πρώτο εξυπνακιστή που θ' αρχίσει να ξύνεται στην γκλίτσα του

*καbanα*
συνήθ. στη φρ.: _για ποιον χτυπά η *καbanα*_ — λέγεται για μελλομπάνατους


----------



## Zazula (Feb 11, 2010)

*έντερον ήμισυ*
το έτερον ήμισυ που σου γυρνά τ' άντερα ή είναι στριμμένο άντερο


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2010)

*τσιγκλητήρια* _ουσ. πληθ._ φορουμικοί διανηματικοί αγώνες όπου το ένα μέλος τσιγκλάει το άλλο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2010)

*αρκτιμελής* _επίθ._ που έχει κιτρινοκαφέ χρώμα, σαν του μελιού που αρέσει στις αρκούδες.






(εμπνευσμένο από αυτό το ειδησάριο)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 21, 2010)

(λεξιπλασίες εμπνευσμένες από φορουμικές λειτουργίες)

*αντιαναρτικός αγώνας, αντιαναρτησι(α)κός αγώνας* = προσπάθεια να παρεμποδιστούν ανεπιθύμητες αναρτήσεις

*αρμπανίτικο κεφάλι* = 1. μέλος της διαχειριστικής ομάδας με έντονη _μπανία_ (βλ.λ.) 2. χρήστης του φόρουμ που ακροβατεί στα όρια να του επιβληθεί τιμωρία αποκλεισμού (ban)
*μπαν γκονγκ* = ηχητικό σήμα με το οποίο ανακοινώνεται η τιμωρία αποκλεισμού (ban)
*μπάνθρακες ο θησαυρός* = φράση για ατελέσφορη συνεδρίαση με πολύ _μπανιστήρι_ (βλ.λ.)
*μπανία *= το πάθος επιβολής τιμωρίας αποκλεισμού (ban)
*μπανιστήρι* = εμπεριστατωμένος διάλογος για θέματα τιμωρίας αποκλεισμού (ban)
*μπανμπούτσαλο* = συνολικός όρος για τις ατέρμονες συζητήσεις για θέματα τιμωρίας αποκλεισμού (ban)
*μπαν πονγκ* = έντονη αντιπαράθεση στα πλαίσια συζήτησης για την επιβολή τιμωρίας αποκλεισμού (ban)

*φορφούμαρα* = λόγια του αέρα σε φορουμικές συζητήσεις


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2010)

*βρομάδα* = η βδομάδα που ξεκινά στραβά.


----------



## daeman (Feb 23, 2010)

*Εταιρείωση* = η αφομοίωση, η αλλοίωση της προσωπικότητας εργαζομένου σε μεγάλη εταιρεία, σε βαθμό ετεροίωσης. 
*Εταιρίωση* = η ίωση που μεταδίδεται ταχύτατα σε εταιρικό περιβάλλον.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 23, 2010)

daeman said:


> *Εταιρείωση* = η αφομοίωση, η αλλοίωση της προσωπικότητας εργαζομένου σε μεγάλη εταιρεία, σε βαθμό ετεροίωσης.


Και κακόσημα, καθεταιρίαση


----------



## crystal (Feb 23, 2010)

*proofdreading*: proofreading of a dreadful text


----------



## Palavra (Feb 24, 2010)

Από φρεσκότατο lapsus tastierae:
*Τιμολίγιο*: το τιμολόγιο που κόβεται αντί πενιχρού αντιτίμου.


----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2010)

Το «μηχάνημα της διαυλοεπιλογής» τόλμησε να πει ο Πολύδωρας, και τον περιέλαβε ο Χάρης στο μπλογκ του. Ο Πολύδωρας δεν γνωρίζει τα μυστικά της ορολογίας: θα έπρεπε να το είχε κοντύνει σε «διαυλοεπιλογέας». :) Για το τηλεκοντρόλ / τηλεχειριστήριο ο λόγος.

Η «διαυλοεπιλογή» ήταν μια από τις πολλές προτάσεις που είχε δεχτεί η ΕΛΕΤΟ το 1995-96 για την απόδοση του _zapping_ (άλλες ήταν η _τηλεσάρωση_, η _διαυλοσάρωση_, η _καναλοδιάβαση_, η _καναλοθηρία_ και η _τηλεθήρευση_). Κατέληξαν στην *τηλεσάρωση*, αλλά ούτε αυτή είχε μεγάλη απήχηση (περισσότερο, είναι αλήθεια, θυμίζει αυτό που κάνει η τηλεόραση στην αρχή, στην εγκατάσταση, για να βρει τους σταθμούς).

Για το _ζάπινγκ_ βλέπω να χρησιμοποιούμε στα ελληνικά τα _αλλαγή καναλιών_, _εναλλαγή καναλιών_ αλλά και... _*αλλαξοκαναλιές*_ (με προφανή την προέλευση της έμπνευσης).

Με την ευκαιρία: η *τριχοτιλλομανία* (από τις _τρίχες_, το _τίλλω_ «μαδώ» και τη _μανία_), με τη σημασία «τραβάω τις τρίχες των μαλλιών μου» δεν είναι ούτε λεξιπλασία ούτε πρωτολογισμός, αλλά κανονικότατος όρος της ιατρικής (για το _trichotillomania_ ή _hair pulling_). Ανήκει στην οικογένεια των τιλλομανιών, η οποία φαίνεται να περιλαμβάνει επίσης _ονυχοτιλλομανία_ και _πεοτιλλομανία_.


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2010)

*στενοζωνικότητα, η* _ουσ._ φάση της σύγχρονης τεχνολογίας κατά την οποία επιτυγχάνεται το μέχρι σήμερα θεωρούμενο ακατόρθωτο, οι αποστάσεις μεταξύ των τρυπών που έχουμε ανοίξει να δίνουν άθροισμα μεγαλύτερο από το μήκος της ζώνης: _Εγκαινιάστηκε το επόμενο βήμα στην εποχή της στενοζωνικότητας με την αξιοποίηση των φυτικών ινών, πρωί, μεσημέρι, βράδυ._


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2010)

*Ανυπέρβλιτα*: τα βλίτα που είναι αήττητα.

Βασισμένο στο λογοπαίγνιο «Μερικές φορές νιώθω περικυκλωμένος από βλήτα που δεν μπορώ να τα ξεπεράσω. Ανυπέρβλητα.» που δημοσιεύτηκε στη νέα σελίδα του ΒΗMAgazino «Ανήσυχο ποντίκι» με κοπιπάστες από τον κυβερνοχώρο. Ευκαιρία να θυμηθούμε ότι τα βλίτα γράφονται με «ι».


----------



## Zazula (Mar 2, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ευκαιρία να θυμηθούμε ότι τα βλίτα γράφονται με «ι».


Υποθέτω ότι πολλοί παρετυμολογούν τα _βλίτα_ από τα _βλήματα_ (με απλοποίηση), εξ ου και η γραφή _βλήτα_. Δεν τους αδικώ. :)


----------



## jglenis (Mar 7, 2010)

Συννεφίλ: λάτρης του Βρετανικού ουρανού

Πίσσμα: εκλογικευμένη εξάρτηση καπνιστή 

(Καλησπέρα Αλεξάνδρα, nickel!)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 7, 2010)

Καλησπέρα, JGlenis!


----------



## jglenis (Mar 16, 2010)

*Pangalow:* in political-connotational surrealism, a green bucket overflowing with self-important impertinence; consequently, any place where such objects assume leading roles.


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2010)

*ξεμέσιασμα*: το να σου κάνει χατ τρικ ο Μέσι στο πρώτο ημίχρονο. (Στο τέλος του αγώνα νιώθεις κοψομέσιασμα.)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 7, 2010)

nickel said:


> *ξεμέσιασμα*: το να σου κάνει χατ τρικ ο Μέσι στο πρώτο ημίχρονο. (Στο τέλος του αγώνα νιώθεις κοψομέσιασμα.)


Μπορούμε δλδ να πούμε «μεσούντος τού Μέσι»;


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Μπορούμε δλδ να πούμε «μεσούντος τού Μέσι»;


 
Με χατ τρικ στο πρώτο ημίχρονο και τέσσερα γκολ συνολικά, ίσως μπορούμε να πούμε ότι η Μπαρτσελόνα _*μεσουράνησε.;)*_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 12, 2010)

*πεταγματίας, ο* = ο λάιτ διακοψίας, που αρκείται να πει κάτι χωρίς να επιμένει να διακόψει τους άλλους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 12, 2010)

*ζοφιστεία, η* σοφιστεία με σκοπό να προκαλέσει ζόφο, ιδιαίτερα με αφορμή την τρέχουσα κατάσταση της ελληνικής οικονομίας. Παράδειγμα: οι οίκοι αξιολόγησης που την Παρασκευή υποβαθμίζουν κάτι στην Ελλάδα (τη χώρα, τις τράπεζες, τη βιομηχανία, τα σουβλατζίδικα), αναγκάζουν την Ελλάδα, την Ευρώπη, τη Γαλαξιακή Αυτοκρατορία σε εσπευσμένη λήψη αποφάσεων το Σαββατοκύριακο, και τη Δευτέρα καταφεύγουν σε ζοφιστείες για να δικαιολογήσουν τα αδικαιολόγητα.


----------



## jglenis (Apr 19, 2010)

*Pun’s Labyrinth:* too fast, too compact and too sophisticated a comedy


----------



## Zazula (Apr 21, 2010)

*μαχμουρλός* (ο) κ. *μαχμουρλή* / *μαχμουρλέγκω* (η) *1.* αυτός που η ζουρλαμάρα του εκδηλώνεται συνήθως ύστερα από πολλές ώρες ύπνου *2.* ο μουρλός τού οποίου η έλλειψη πνευματικής ισορροπίας ή ωριμότητας σπάει το φράγμα τού ήχου (δηλ. υπερβαίνει το Mach 1)

*μουρλοτιέρης* ο τρελός πυρπολητής, αυτός που έχει μουρλαθεί και βάζει φωτιά στα πάντα


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 23, 2010)

*Ξεράσμιος*=αποκρουστικός, αηδιαστικός


----------



## Zazula (Apr 23, 2010)

*τσιμπληγάδες πέτρες*
τσίμπλες τόσο μεγάλες που δυσχεραίνουν την όραση και κάνουν σχεδόν αδύνατο το να ανοίξεις τα μάτια σου το πρωί


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2010)

*ετυμυθολογία, ετυμύθευμα* εσφαλμένη, αστήρικτη και ενίοτε τσαρλατάνικη ετυμολόγηση. [Από τον ελληνογενή όρο _etymythology_, που δημιούργησε ο γλωσσολόγος Laurence Horn.]
_This delightful book debunks over 200 common “etymythologies” (as Laurence Horn called them)._ (World Wide Words)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 23, 2010)

nickel said:


> *ετυμυθολογία, ετυμύθευμα* εσφαλμένη, αστήρικτη και ενίοτε τσαρλατάνικη ετυμολόγηση. [Από τον ελληνογενή όρο _etymythology_, που δημιούργησε ο γλωσσολόγος Laurence Horn.]
> _This delightful book debunks over 200 common “etymythologies” (as Laurence Horn called them)._ (World Wide Words)


Αυτό δεν θα έπρεπε κανονικά να είναι στο νήμα μας με τους νεολογισμούς;


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2010)

Για την ακρίβεια, με πρωτολογισμούς, λέξεις που προτείνουμε να αγκαλιάσει ο κόσμος (ενώ οι νεολογισμοί είναι λέξεις που έχει αγκαλιάσει ο κόσμος και μένει να τις γράψουν και τα λεξικά). Θα το κάνω όταν θα βάλω περισσότερο καφέ στις φλέβες μου.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 23, 2010)

@Νίκελ: Όταν την αγκαλιάζω εγώ τη λέξη, την λογίζω αμέσως για το επόμενο στάδιο. 

*κατολίστυση* = η στύση που παίρνει την κάτω βόλτα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 23, 2010)

*δουνουτι-, δουνουτο-* Πρώτο συνθετικό σε όρους που αναμένεται να κατακλύσουν τη γλώσσα, σε χρήσεις όπως η _χώρα πάσχει πλέον από κακοήθη *δουνουτίτιδα*_, _η Ελλάδα πια *δουνουτοκρατείται*_, _εμπρός για *αποδουνουτοποίηση*_, _οι *δουνουτιστές* έσωσαν/πρόδωσαν την πατρίδα_, _*δουνουτόδουλοι* παραιτηθείτε_, _«Κύριε Πρόεδρε, με εξύβρισε. Με αποκάλεσε *συνδουνουτοδοιπόρο*»_ κ.π.λ.

Με τις υγείες μας!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 23, 2010)

Ο _δουνουτόσαυρος_ είναι ο νέος τυραννόσαυρος...


----------



## jglenis (Apr 28, 2010)

*Abuse of powder:* too much make-up


----------



## Alexandra (May 9, 2010)

Σύμφωνα με την Ανίτα Πάνια πριν από λίγο:
καγκελάριος = φυλακισμένος


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2010)

*γεγεγονίδιο*: το γονίδιο του γιεγιέ. Oh yeah.

_Με τους γιεγιέδες_ - Lost Bodies ​


----------



## oublexis (May 18, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γιατί ακριβώς δεν μας κάνει το *φακτοειδές*; Κατασκευή με πρώτης τάξης υλικά είναι, λατινικό με ελληνική κατάληξη. Ένα -τ- που το χωρίζει από το φακοειδές;



Συνεχίζω εδώ τη συζήτηση για να μη σας καταστρέψω εντελώς το νήμα του _factoid_.

Γενικώς, ας αποφεύγετε τα πολλά πολλά με _φακό_ και με _φακτ_. Θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς ότι _φακτοειδές_ (ή _φακοειδές_) είναι η Τζούλια. Επίσης μπορείτε να φανταστείτε νέες σημασίες για τις παρακάτω λέξεις:

*φακόμελι* το, Α· μίγμα από φακές και μέλι, που τό χρησιμοποιούσαν ως μαλακτικό.
*φακοσκλήρωση* η, Ν· (ιατρ.) σκλήρυνση τού κρυσταλλοειδούς φακού τού οφθαλμού.
*φακοτρίβων* ο, Α· αυτός που τρίβει, που κοπανίζει φακές.
*φακομαλακία* η, Ν· (ιατρ.) μαλάκυνση τού φακού τού οφθαλμού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2010)

Πάει, νTούβλα θα καταντήσουμε... Φακτοειδή, τριβιδάκια...


----------



## Zazula (May 18, 2010)

*φιλορροώ*
μειώνονται οι φίλοι μου στο facebook λόγω ξεφιλίσματος· εάν ο εκφιλισμός αυτός λάβει μεγάλες διαστάσεις τότε το προφίλ τού χρήστη οδηγείται σε εκφιλιστκή ατροφία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2010)

*εϊτζιμπιστερόνη* = τηλεοπτική εκπομπή που κάνει τα μηχανάκια της AGB να χτυπάνε κόκκινο σαν τρελά και προσφέρει θέμα για συζήτηση στα πηγαδάκια της επόμενη μέρας.

Κλασικές εϊτζιμπιστερόνες είναι ο τελικός του ΤσουΛου, το πέμπτο παιχνίδι των πλεϊόφ στο μπάσκετ, ο τελικός του πρώτου Μπιγκ Μπράδερ, αλλά και για να παραπέμψουμε σε θρύλους και παραδόσεις της ελληνικής τιβί, τα επεισόδια του «Άγνωστου πολέμου».

Η γραφή AGBστερόνη πρέπει να αποφεύγεται (αυτά τα αγγλοελληνικά υβρίδια τα έχουμε θάψει αλλού ξανά και ξανά).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Λεξιπλασίες εμπνευσμένες από φορουμικές λειτουργίες


(συνέχεια...)

*επαυτοφόρουμ* = Διαδικασία γρήγορου εντοπισμού και άμεσης διαγραφής νημάτων με προβληματικό περιεχόμενο: διαφημίσεις για μαχαίρια ψαλίδια όλα τα ακονίζω, βιάγκρα, τσόντες και πολιτικά χυδαία ανέκδοτα, ιστότοπους για παράνομη αντιγραφή αρχείων κ.τ.τ. Εμπίπτουν στην αρμοδιότητα των διαχειριστών, υβρ. *φορμάτ* (βλ.λ.). _Μπήκε ο άλλος να πουλήσει κανά σόφτγουερ και τα φορμάτ τον εξαφάνισαν επαυτοφόρουμ._

*καρφόρουμ* = 1. φόρουμ αφιερωμένο στα [τι άλλο;] αυτοκίνητα 2. φόρουμ όπου ανταλλάσσονται μανιωδώς καρφιά: _Κι εκεί που συζητάγανε ήρεμα ήρεμα τα πολιτικά τους, έρχεται η κουβέντα στον σωστό μουσακά κι αρχίζουν μελιτζάνα ο ένας, κολοκύθι ο άλλος κι έγινε το φόρουμ κόλαση. Και δώστου τα καρφιά, το κάνανε σωστό καρφόρουμ._

*καρφώρουμ* = (χαϊδ.) εσωτερικός μηχανισμός παρακολούθησης των λειτουργιών του φόρουμ (καρφώνω + φόρουμ)

*τσουμπάνος*= ο διαχειριστής φόρουμ που μάταια προσπαθεί να ηρεμήσει κάποιον και τελικά, αφού δεν τα καταφέρνει με το τσου, τσου ρε Νικολάκη, τον μπανάρει.

*φορμάτ*= (υβρ.) αρκτικόλεξο των φορουμικών μονάδων άμεσης τακτοποίησης (φορ.μ.ά.τ.). Οι επεμβάσεις τους αποκαλούνται _φορμά*τ*ισμα_.


----------



## Kalliana (Jun 8, 2010)

*Webache *- Ο πονοκέφαλος που φέρνει το πολύ ψάξιμο στο Ιντερνετ


----------



## Kalliana (Jun 8, 2010)

Μεταφορά από το άλλο μου νήμα: 
* Λεξιμπλούμ -> Μια πάρα πολύ απεριποίητη μετάφραση ή μετάφραση "σούπα", κατά το παλαιό "πατάτες μπλουμ"
* Αλλαξολεξιές -> Η συνήθης τακτική αναθεωρητών να βγάζουν μια ωραιότατη λέξη σου και να βάζουν συνώνυμό της, για εντυπωσιασμό και μόνο.
* Τραντογεδών -> Η στιγμή της Αποκάλυψης, όταν μεταφράζεις 234512315 λέξεις και στην τελευταία κάνει ένα "ΠΑΦ" το Trados και κολλάει το Σύμπαν. Η απόλυτη καταστροφή.
* Γλωσσονιέρης -> Άτομο που προσπαθεί να οδηγήσει τη γλώσσα εκεί που θέλει αυτό, με ή χωρίς άδεια οδήγησης. 
* Σερναφήνω -> Το γνωστό σε όλους μας drag and drop, επί το ελληνικότερον και χαβαλεδότερον.
* Fontανιέρα -> Κείμενο ποικιλία font που σε παιδεύει όταν μεταφράζεις.
* Αναθεωρηπάκι -> Αναθεωρημένο κείμενο που σε "ταξιδεύει", βλ. τριπάκι.
* Οξεία μεταφραστίτιδα -> Νόσος που μεταδίδεται ανεξέλεγκτα σε περιόδους οικονομικής κρίσης. Ξάφνου όλοι ανακαλύπτουν τον υπέροχο κόσμο της μετάφρασης.
* Λεξιμάρα -> Όταν με πιάνει μια βαρεμάρα και δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω ούτε μια λέξη να βάλω στη μετάφρασή μου.
* Μπλέξημο -> Όταν έχεις μπερδέψει δυο λέξεις, όμοιες ηχητικά, διαφορετικές νοηματικά και πάντα γράφεις τη μία όταν θα έπρεπε να γράφεις την άλλη.
* Πλέξημο -> Η τακτική συνδυασμού λέξεων, προσευχόμενοι να βγει κάτι καλό.
* Ταγκάρισμα -> Γεμίζω με Tag το κείμενό μου
* Φλάστικ -> Το φλασάκι ή memory stick
* Κυκλωμάνα -> Η μητρική πλακέτα


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2010)

*σοδομίκτης* _ουσ_. μηχάνημα ανάμιξης σιροπιού με διοξείδιο του άνθρακος και νερό για την παρασκευή «σόδας» (αεριούχου ποτού).

(Προειδοποίηση προς περαστικούς: Ο όρος προτείνεται με χιουμοριστική διάθεση και μόνο. Αν δεν ξέρετε γιατί, γραφτείτε μέλος και ρωτήστε.)


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2010)

*γκαζοζέν* το _ουσ._ (άκλ.) *1.* αυτοκίνητο που λειτουργούσε με αέριο και που ήταν σε κυκλοφορία κυρίως κατά το β' παγκόσμιο πόλεμο. *1α.* (επέκτ.) σαράβαλο. *2.* (νεολ.) σοδομίκτης (βλ.λ.).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2010)

*λεμοναδιέρος* Απόδοση του γαλλ. limonadier, προγόνου (με την ευρεία έννοια, βεβαίως βεβαίως) των σημερινών σοδομικτών (_βλ. λ. ανωτ._). 

Πλανόδιος πωλητής, μέλος της «Συντροφίας των Λεμοναδιέρων» (Compagnie des Limonadiers): (από τη βίκη): _In 1676, the Compagnie des Limonadiers of Paris was granted a monopoly for the sale of lemonade soft drinks. Vendors carried tanks of lemonade on their backs and dispensed cups of the soft drink to thirsty Parisians._


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2010)

Μ' αυτή τη λογική, οι γρεναδιέροι πρόσφεραν χυμό ροδιού; 

Άπαιχτος ο σοδομίκτης, Νίκελ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2010)

daeman said:


> Μ' αυτή τη λογική, οι γρεναδιέροι πρόσφεραν χυμό ροδιού;




Ναι, και ο Σαλιέρι το ξανασκέφτηκε για τη βιομηχανία ποτών που ήθελε να ξεκινήσει και το 'ριξε στη μουσική...;)


----------



## daeman (Jun 17, 2010)

*Πανοπλοιάριον* = το _(ουσ.) _*1. *θωρακισμένο μικρό σκάφος, με χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα αυτήν εδώ την επινόηση του μεγάλου Λεονάρντο
Ντα Βίντσι, ντε· ο Ντι Κάπριο είναι ακόμα μπέμπης 






*2.* Το σκαφάκι του Πάνου. 

Εμπνευσμένο από εδώ.

Καλημέρα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 23, 2010)

*χρεοκωπία* = η απεγνωσμένη κωπηλασία, όταν σε πνίγουν τα χρέη και στεριά δε λέει να φανεί. 
Στην περίπτωση που όσο κουπί και να τραβήξεις, δεν έχει αποτέλεσμα, η χρεοκωπία καταλήγει σε χρεοκοπία.


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2010)

Εμείς στα φόρουμ έχουμε μπερδέψει τους χρήστες με τα μέλη, έτσι; Μέλη είναι όλοι αυτοί που έχουν γραφτεί στο φόρουμ και έχουν πάρει όνομα και κωδικό πρόσβασης και μπορούν να γράφουν στο φόρουμ. Χρήστες είναι οι αναγνώστες του φόρουμ, όσοι το χρησιμοποιούν. Όλα τα φόρουμ έχουν μέλη που δεν είναι χρήστες, δηλαδή γράφτηκαν κάποτε, Κύριος οίδε για ποιο λόγο, και από τότε δεν έχουν ξαναπεράσει ούτε απέξω. Και υπάρχουν και χρήστες τακτικότατοι, καθημερινοί, που διαβάζουν αλλά δεν γράφουν — και μπορεί μια ωραία πρωία να γραφτούν και μέλη και να γράψουν το πρώτο τους μήνυμα, το οποίο κλασικά αρχίζει «Σας διαβάζω εδώ και πολύ καιρό...».

Άρα έχουμε πρόβλημα με τους όρους των φόρουμ _user, user name, UserCP_ κ.τ.ό. Θα έπρεπε να είναι _member, member name, MemberCP_ κ.ο.κ.

Καταργώ λοιπόν τον όρο _χρηστώνυμο_ (μεγάλη σας στεναχώρια) και στο εξής θα χρησιμοποιώ τον όρο *μελώνυμο* (= το ψευδώνυμο μέλους ενός φόρουμ ή άλλου χώρου που δέχεται εγγραφές μελών, οι οποίοι συνδιαλέγονται μεταξύ τους χρησιμοποιώντας ψευδώνυμα).

Με την ευκαιρία, να προτείνω και τον όρο *ο συνένας* (από το _συν ένα_, για την ακρίβεια _+1_), που είναι ο συναινών, το μέλος του φόρουμ που η δραστηριότητά του περιορίζεται στο να συμφωνεί με τους άλλους. Στη Λεξιλογία δεν υπάρχει κανένας συνένας (διατύπωση που μου επιτρέπει να μην αναζητήσω σωστό πληθυντικό) γιατί το πρόγραμμα επιβάλλει να γράψεις κάτι περισσότερο από το +1.


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2010)

Με αυτή τη λογική:
*πλημμελή* είναι τα μέλη που διαφωνούν με τα πάντα και *αρτιμελή* όσα έχουν ζυγό αριθμό ποστ;
*λιπομελές* είναι το κουτσό φόρουμ που έχει διαρροές μελών;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 8, 2010)

*επιφορτιγός* Ο επιφορτισμένος με την οδήγηση νηφάλιος οδηγός. Προσοχεί: Αν οδηγεί *βαρέο όχημα, η λέξη ορθογραφείται *επιφορτηγός*. Τέλος, αν ο συγκεκριμένος δεν βλέπει την ώρα να τελειώνει το μαρτύριο για να πάει στο σπιτάκι του να πει κανά μπιρόνι, αποκαλείται *επιφορτικός* (κατ' άλλους προ-, παρα- ήέως και υπερφορτικός).


----------



## nikosl (Jul 8, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> *επιφορτιγός* Ο επιφορτισμένος με την οδήγηση νηφάλιος οδηγός. Προσοχεί: Αν οδηγεί *βαρέο όχημα, η λέξη ορθογραφείται *επιφορτηγός*. Τέλος, αν ο συγκεκριμένος δεν βλέπει την ώρα να τελειώνει το μαρτύριο για να πάει στο σπιτάκι του να πει κανά μπιρόνι, αποκαλείται *επιφορτικός* (κατ' άλλους προ-, παρα- ήέως και υπερφορτικός).



ντιζαϊγκνάτο: το καλοσχεδιασμένο όχημα του designated driver.


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> *επιφορτιγός* Ο επιφορτισμένος με την οδήγηση νηφάλιος οδηγός. *Προσοχεί:* Αν οδηγεί *βαρέο όχημα, η λέξη ορθογραφείται ...


----------



## stathis (Jul 8, 2010)

*Μούντι Άλεν*

Διάσημος σκηνοθέτης και κωμικός ηθοποιός. Κατέχει ξεχωριστή θέση στο σύγχρονο σινεμά καθώς, όπως έγραψε προσφυώς ένας κριτικός, «πάντρεψε τον σουρεαλισμό των αδελφών Μαρξ με την ποδοσφαιρική φαντασία του Πελέ». Σχεδόν όλες οι ταινίες του, τόσο οι μυθοπλαστικές όσο και τα ντοκιμαντέρ, έχουν ως κεντρικό θέμα το ποδόσφαιρο, πράγμα που συχνά είναι προφανές ακόμη και στους τίτλους.

Ενδεικτική φιλμογραφία:
_Κι αν σου κάτσει_ (ντοκιμαντέρ για τον κόσμο του ποδοσφαιρικού στοιχήματος)
_Βίκι Κριστίνα Μπαρτσελόνα_ (αφιερωμένο στην αγαπημένη του ομάδα)
_Match Point_
_Παίζοντας μπάλα στα τυφλά_
_Μαρκάροντας τον Χάρι_
_Σφαίρες πάνω από το Γουέμπλεϊ_
_Νευρικός γκολτζής_ (γνωστό και ως _Annie Goal_)
_Τα πάντα γύρω από το οφσάιντ_
_Μπανάνες_ (ντοκιμαντέρ για τον σπεσιαλίστα των φάουλ Ζίκο)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 13, 2010)

*παγωμέντα* Προσωρινή απόδοση της glacier mint, "so called because it is meant to be as hard and clear as a piece of ice"...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 21, 2010)

Φρέσκο, από ιδέα ακροατή της _Ελληνοφρένειας_ (με ορισμό από τον υποφαινόμενο):

*ΠΑΡΙΖΑ* = ΠΑναθηναϊκός της ΡΙΖοσπαστικής Αριστεράς [ΕΤΥΜ. λεκτικός γάμος ΠΑΟ + ΣΥΡΙΖΑ με κουμπάρο τον Κωνσταντόπουλο]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 26, 2010)

*πουράσχημο* Ε, πολλή φαντασία θέλει; Και πουρό και άσχημο. (Εμπνευσμένο από εδώ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 26, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Λεξιπλασίες εμπνευσμένες από φορουμικές λειτουργίες


(συνέχεια...)

*συνενώ > συνέναση* = Συμφωνώ με τους προλαλήσαντες και το διατυπώνω με το ιντερνετικό μιμίδιο *+1*. Πολλά φόρουμ αποθαρρύνουν αυτή την πρακτική.

*συνδύω > συνδύεση* = Συμφωνία τύπου +1 σε δύο θέματα ή με δύο προλαλήσαντες, διατυπώνεται καμία φορά και ως 2 Χ +1= +2.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 16, 2010)

Επίκαιρο, λόγω δεκαπενταύγουστου
(έχει και καύσωνα, μη βαράτε, λοιπόν! )

"Πήρες τη Μαρία να ευχηθείς;"
"Μπα, της έστειλα τις ευχές μας στο _*μηνυτό*_" 
(κινητό, μήνυμα, μιλητό)


----------



## jglenis (Aug 21, 2010)

*Science friction:* controversy in the academic community

*Illyterati:* know-it-all coffee-shop loafers


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2010)

Άστε με να το γράψω, με πεθάνατε στις ερωτήσεις...

*δυστοπικιστής* : άτομο που διαπνέεται από *δυστοπικισμό*, δηλ. συστηματικά εκφράζεται αρνητικά για οτιδήποτε συμβαίνει στον τόπο του (τον οποίο θεωρεί _δυστοπία_) χωρίς να κάνει το παραμικρό για να αλλάξουν τα πράγματα προς το καλύτερο. Επιδεικνύει εντελώς αντίθετη συμπεριφορά όταν βρίσκεται στο εξωτερικό.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 30, 2010)

*τρώει απ' τα έτυμα* (φρ.) λέγεται για κάποιον που δραστηριοποιείται επαγγελματικά στον χώρο της ετυμολογίας ή επωφελείται εν γένει οικονομικά από αυτήν


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2010)

_Τα ημαρτημένα του Λεξικού Μπαμπινιώτη_ 

— *Ετυμοπόλεμος;*

— Μπα, μάλλον *ετυμόρροπες* θεωρίες.


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2010)

*πανέτυμος, η = *λέξη αγνώστου ετύμου, η οποία συνεπώς (ή μάλλον ασυνεπώς  ετυμολογείται από παντού κι από τους πάντες κατά το δοκούν.


----------



## jglenis (Sep 1, 2010)

*Gifting:* the circumstance of being an Indian giver

*Dogtorate:* certificate of expertise in Greek canine melodies


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2010)

ο *τεμπέλλην* (πληθ. οι *τεμπέλληνες*) 

Λεξιπλασία άγνωστου δημιουργού, προφανούς σημασίας, που ήδη φιλοξενείται στο slang.gr με περίεργο ορισμό (τεμπέλληνες: Οι έλληνες (ας μην αναφερθούμε σε λυπηρό ποσοστό) οι οποίοι βολεύονται στην εύκολη λύση της κουμπαριάς, του γρηγορόσημου και λοιπών παρά φύσιν ασελγειών κατά της δημοκρατίας. Κατανοητή στάση ζωής, πλην όμως όχι δικαιολογημένη.), αλλά δεν θα καταχωρηθεί ακόμα στους νεολογισμούς, έστω κι αν την αγκάλιασε σήμερα ο Μπουκάλας, με την προφανή της σημασία («Σύμφωνα με μία από τις πεισματωδέστερα διακινούμενες δοξασίες, είμαστε λαός της ήσσονος προσπάθειας, σαν να λέμε τεμπέλληνες»).


----------



## jglenis (Sep 6, 2010)

*Αστέγων:* ενδεικτικός χαρακτηρισμός ποιότητας πάρκου ή πλατείας∙ δύο αστέγων, πέντε αστέγων, κλπ.


----------



## nikosl (Sep 7, 2010)

*αιδώδημος* (λόγιο): ο αισθανόμενος ντροπή μπροστά σε πλήθος / συνώνυμο: αγοραφοβικός.


----------



## daeman (Sep 7, 2010)

Με την άδεια του nikosl, συμπληρώνω το (ωραίο γένος με το είδος.

αιδώδημος αποικιακός: ο ανωταίρω ντροπαλός, απελθών εκ της οικίας.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 13, 2010)

*ελπήδος* (ο): ποθούμενος πήδος, ελπίδα για επίτευξη συνουσιασμού· επίσ. (λόγ.) *ελπήδημα* (το)

*πυγολαμπήδος* (ο): ο πήδος που βάζει φωτιά στα πισινά


----------



## Zazula (Sep 16, 2010)

*οινομοίωμα* = κρασί που δεν προέρχεται από σταφύλι, όπως π.χ. ο μηλίτης και ο απίτης / απιδίτης

*οινστρούχτορας* = ο αποφασίζων τη δομή τής σύνθεσης χαρμανιού κρασιού

*οινφέρνω* = είμαι αρχιτρίκλινος ή, έστω, σερβιτόρος


----------



## Porkcastle (Sep 16, 2010)

Zazula said:


> *οινομοίωμα* = κρασί που δεν προέρχεται από σταφύλι, όπως π.χ. ο μηλίτης και ο απίτης / απιδίτης



...όπως επίσης και τα παρασκευάσματα εκείνα με ολίγη από σταφύλι και μπόλικο χρώμα/ζάχαρη κλπ που λέγονται καταχρηστικά "κρασιά" και θα έπρεπε να εξαφανιστούν από τα ράφια...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2010)

Zazula said:


> *οινομοίωμα* = κρασί που δεν προέρχεται από σταφύλι, όπως π.χ. ο μηλίτης



Ο μηλίτης δεν θα έπρεπε να λέγεται *οινσάιντερ*;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2010)

*Οινδιονύσιος* Πρόσχαρος κάτοικος νησιωτικού συμπλέγματος που το τσούζει παραδοσιακά με πρώτη ευκαιρία.


----------



## nikosl (Sep 16, 2010)

*απλόγος*: ο αυστηρός και συνεπής απλολόγος.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 16, 2010)

nikosl said:


> *απλόγος*: ο αυστηρός και συνεπής απλολόγος.


Καλό!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2010)

Συγνώμη, σας ξαναφέρνω στα οινοσκευάσματα:

Ορίστε το αποτέλεσμα από μια βουτιά στον επίτομο Δημητράκο (άρα, τυπικά δεν πρόκειται για λεξιπλασίες --προσέξτε όμως λίγο καλύτερα τους ορισμούς στα τρία λήμματα ;)):

*οινούττα η, Α, είδος πίττας με κρασί.*

*




*
*Δυστυχώς, καμία σχέση και δεν προλάβαμε να διεκδικήσουμε το προϊόν ως ΠΟΠ.*

*οινόχυτος-ον, ποιητ., Α, ο εξ οίνου.*
*οινοπίπης ο, η, Α κωμ. λ.: μπεκρής.*

Νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι *οινδιάνοια* για να καταλάβεις ότι και οι ΑΗΠ το γλένταγαν με κρασολεξιπλασίες, έστω και χωρίς Λεξιλογία .


----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2010)

Porkcastle said:


> ...όπως επίσης και τα παρασκευάσματα εκείνα με ολίγη από σταφύλι και μπόλικο χρώμα/ζάχαρη κλπ που λέγονται καταχρηστικά "κρασιά" και θα έπρεπε να εξαφανιστούν από τα ράφια...


 
Στη Σουηδία μια φορά, μου έφεραν τέτοιο μαυροζούμι, όταν τους ζήτησα κρασί για να μαγειρέψω κόκορα κρασάτο. Αναγκαστικά, επειδή αυτό το σίχαμα θα ήταν αμαρτία για το καημένο το ζωντανό σφαχτό, η συνταγή άλλαξε από _coq au vin_ σε _κοκ ξενερουά._


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2010)

Με αφορμή αυτό το νήμα.

*σεξδούλευση* (< σεξ + εκδούλευση, με αποβολή του _εκ_ χάριν απλολογίας): η εξυπηρέτηση που κάνουν οι sex buddies 

*σεξδούλεψη* : (λαϊκότρ.) η απασχόληση στην προσφορά σεξουαλικών υπηρεσιών
_π.χ. Σπυράκλας ή Πίμπης Νταβαντζίδης: Ξέρεις πόσες έχω στη σεξδούλεψή μου εγώ ρε;_ (_σημ._ να μη συγχέεται με την αποπάνω _σεξδούλευση_, η οποία προσφέρεται δωρεάν) 

*σεξδουλευτής* : ο προσφέρων αμειβόμενες σεξουαλικές υπηρεσίες

*σεξδουλευταράς* : ο παραγωγικότατος σεξδουλευτής


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2010)

Θα διαφωνήσω με το σχηματισμό. *Σεξοδουλευτής*, *σεξοδουλειά* κ.ο.κ. (και, στον Ριζοσπάστη, *σεξοδουλιά*).


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2010)

Κι εγώ διαφώνησα με το δαιμόνιό μου πριν το ποστάρω, αλλά έχουν τ' άτιμα τα δαιμόνια τον τρόπο να σε τουμπάρουν. Με δελέασε με τη σεξδούλευση και στις λεξιπλασίες δεν θέλω να βάζω ούτε λαδιά, ούτε φατσούλες. ;) Μην κοιτάς το #564 παραπάνω, πάλι το δαιμόνιο φταίει.


----------



## stathis (Sep 21, 2010)

daeman said:


> ... στις λεξιπλασίες δεν θέλω να βάζω ούτε λαδιά, ούτε φατσούλες. ;)


Στις σεξιπλασίες όμως;


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2010)

stathis said:


> Στις σεξιπλασίες όμως;


 
In love and war...:)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2010)

*Ανεμουρίνιο*: ο προπονητής που πάει όπου φυσάει ο άνεμος

*Μουρμουρίνιο*: ο γκρινιάρης προπονητής

*Χασμουρίνιο*: ο κοιμήσης προπονητής


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2010)

*Αλογομουρίνιο*: ο ιπποδρομιάκιας προπονητής

*Χαμουρίνιο*: ο μπερμπάντης προπονητής

*Γκλαμουρίνιο*: ο χλιδάτος προπονητής


----------



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2010)

*γνέθι σαυτόν*
η αρχαία τέχνη τού κοκούνινγκ· _άλλ_. κλώθι σαυτόν


----------



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2010)

*γελωτοπαλίκαρο* / *γελωτοπαλλήκαρο*
κλόουν προχωρημένης ηλικίας ο οποίος έμεινε ανύπαντρος


----------



## Vrastaman (Oct 3, 2010)

*Αλουμινάτι*
Είδος μασονίας επιτήδειων αλουμινάδων που χρεώνουν μια περιουσία για να σου εγκαταστήσουν τα ευτελή τους κουφώματα, τα κατ' ευφημισμόν "συστήματα αλουμινίου".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2010)

Μερικές προτάσεις νέας πολιτικής ορολογίας για τους αναλυτές των επόμενων εβδομάδων:

*συναντιπολίτευση*: η συναινετική αντιπολίτευση, η συμπολιτευόμενη αντιπολίτευση
*σαναντιπολίτευση*: η ανύπαρκτη αντιπολίτευση
*ατυποσυμπολίτευση*: η σιωπηρή συμπολίτευση
*αντιποσυμπολίτευση*: η αντιπολιτευόμενη συμπολίτευση, η συμπολίτευση «εγώ κρατάω τις αρχές μου, διαφωνώ, αλλά δεν φεύγω». Διαφορετική από την
*κλαψοσυμπολίτευση*: η συμπολίτευση «αμάρτησα γιατί έπρεπε αλλά θα μείνω να συνεχίσω τον αγώνα μέχρι την τελική νίκη.»


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2010)

Επίκαιρο (καθώς βλέπω «Βατοπαίδι» στη φάσα του Mega):

*βαλτοπέδι* 3.400 ευρήματα
*βαλτοπαίδι* 38 ευρήματα

Κερδίζει το πρώτο.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 19, 2010)

Πρωί-πρωί διάβασα αυτό:

Founded by Daniel Dennett, the Philosophical Lexicon converts philosophers’ surnames into useful words (with often pointed definitions):

bergson, n. A mountain of sound, a “buzzing, blooming confusion.” 
braithwaite, n. The interval of time between two books. “His second book followed his first after a long braithwaite.” 
chomsky, adj. Said of a theory that draws extravagant metaphysical implications from scientifically established facts. 
derrida, n. A sequence of signs that fails to signify anything beyond itself. From a old French nonsense refrain: “Hey nonny derrida, nonny nonny derrida falala.” 
foucault, n. A howler, an insane mistake. “I’m afraid I’ve committed an egregious foucault.” 
heidegger, n. A ponderous device for boring through thick layers of substance. “It’s buried so deep we’ll have to use a heidegger.” 
hughmellorate, v. To humiliate at a seminar. 
kripke, adj. Not understood, but considered brilliant. “I hate to admit it, but I found his remarks quite kripke.” 
rand, n. An angry tirade occasioned by mistaking philosophical disagreement for a personal attack and/or evidence of unspeakable moral corruption. 
turing, v. To travel from one point to another in simple, discrete steps, without actually knowing where one is going, or why. 
voltaire, n. A unit of enlightenment. 
And, inevitably, dennett: “To while away the hours defining surnames.”


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2010)

*μαξιμάριος* = Στέλεχος που κατοικοεδρεύει στο Μέγαρο Μαξίμου.

Το άκουσα από τη δημοσιογράφο Μαρ. Πυργιώτη, σε ραδιοφωνική περιγραφή της σημερινής γελοιογραφίας του Πετρουλάκη (από την Καθημερινή):






_...και τον ακολουθούν δύο μαξιμάριοι, που του φωνάζουν:..._


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2010)

Άρα, στο Μαξίμου οι μαξιμάριοι, στην αριστερά οι μαξιμαλιστές και στη δεξιά οι μαξιμαληστές;


----------



## oublexis (Oct 29, 2010)

μπανγκαλορεά δίπλωμα που πρέπει να αποκτήσετε για να κάνετε υποτιτλισμό στην Μπανγκαλόρ της Ινδίας, όπου μπορείτε να μετακομίσετε αν σφίξουν τα γάλατα εδώ, αφού εκεί φαίνεται να μετακομίζει η βιομηχανία του υποτιτλισμού, για ακόμα καλύτερες τιμές.


All candidates must:
• Must take an online language proficiency test
• Be prepared to work in the evenings, 4PM-12AM/Midnight
(free transport will be provided by the company)
• Be based in Bangalore or able to relocate to Bangalore and available to join immediately
http://www.proz.com/job/469019


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 11, 2010)

*γατροφείο *= οικοτροφείο για γάτες (απόδοση της αμερικανικής λεξιπλασίας cattery). Φυσικά, στο γατροφείο γατοικούν γάτοικοι...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2010)

*Νικήττας* Κακλαμάνης (αυτεπεξηγούμενο, μετά τον β' γύρο των αυτοδιοικητικών εκλογών)
Στην ίδια ετυμολογική οικογένεια η _νικηττοπάθεια_, νόσημα που αντιμετωπίζεται στο εκλογοκομείο «Ο Καλός Σαμαρήττης».


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2010)

*φασωνίστας* (ο) αυτός που αρέσκεται να φασώνεται, και ειδικότερα ο φανατικός τού φασώματος

Σημ.: Άλλοι τύποι είναι το άκλιτο ξενικό *φασωνίστα*, και τα λαϊκότροπα (συνήθως υποτιμητικά) θηλυκά *φασωνίστρα* κ. *φασωνίστρω* (κατ' αναλογία προς τα ψωνίστρα, κουνίστρω κτό). Επιτατικό αυτού τού τελευταίου είναι ο τύπος _φασωνοίστρω_, ο οποίος έχει κόψει καποίστρι (sic) και δεν κρατιέται με τίποτα!

Προσοχή, να μη συγχέεται με τα _φασονίστας_ κ. _φασιονίστας_.


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2010)

*αφρολεξάκι* *1.* μικρό κομμάτι αφρώδους υλικού: _Μπορείς να βάλεις αφρολεξάκια ανάμεσα στο λάστιχο και το πλαστικό του καλύμματος και τελειώνεις μια και καλή_. *2.*  λέξη που μόλις βγήκε στον αφρό, φρέσκος νεολογισμός: _Σας έχω ένα αφρολεξάκι από την Καθημερινή, σκέτο τεφαρίκι._


----------



## Zazula (Nov 23, 2010)

*ντιρλανδός*
*1α.* ο μεθυσμένος Ιρλανδός *1β.* (λόγω της ιρλανδικής ιδιοσυγκρασίας ή/και βολικών στερεοτύπων) κάθε Ιρλανδός άνω των τριών ετών *2.* (συνεκδ.) ο καθ' έξιν και καθ' εκάστην μέθυσος


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2010)

*σημερινάριο* = το σεμινάριο που γίνεται σήμερα
(Από τις λεξιπλασίες που πλάθουν μόνα τους τα κουρασμένα δάχτυλα)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 9, 2010)

*μπακούριερ*
*1.* ο εργένης ταχυμεταφορεύς *2.* ο μπάκουρος που το πάει το γράμμα

*επικούριερ*
ο επικουρικός ταχυμεταφορεύς

*επικούρειερ*
ο ευδαιμονιστής ταχυμεταφορεύς

*λαϊκούριερ*
ο τη σκυλάδικην μουσικήν απολαμβάνων ταχυμεταφορεύς

*μανικούριερ*
ο την εμφάνισιν των ονύχων του φροντίζων ταχυμεταφορεύς


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2010)

Έχεις δει τι τραβάει ένας 
*παρκούριερ* = κούριερ επικίνδυνων αποστολών


----------



## daeman (Dec 9, 2010)

*παρκούριερ* (2)
ο νέος ταχυμεταφορέας που επιφορτίζεται με τη στάθμευση των οχημάτων (αυτή κι αν είναι επικίνδυνη αποστολή στο κλεινόν)

*αρκούριερ*
*1*. ο φριλάντζας ταχυμεταφορέας· αρκεί ένας για να τα προλάβει όλα
*2*. ο ταχυμεταφορέας εξ Αρκαδίας

*βαρκούριερ*
ο μεταφορέας που έρχεται με βάρκα (ταχύ και βάρκα δεν ταιριάζουν)

*ναρκούριερ*
ο ταχυμεταφορέας ναρκωτικών, κν. σβέλτο βαποράκι

*σαρκούριερ*
ο ταχυμεταφορέας κρεάτων

*διαρκούριερ*
ο ταχυμεταφορέας που δεν χρειάζεται συχνή επαναφόρτιση

*μπαρκούριερ*
*1*. ο ταχυμεταφορέας ποτών 
*2*. ο πρώην ταχυμεταφορέας που είδε κι απόειδε με την αναδουλειά και μπάρκαρε


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 9, 2010)

*διοσκούριερ*, κούριερ που παίρνουν τις δουλειές πακέτο

*οικούριερ*, ο κούριερ που μένει σπίτι λόγω ασθένειας

*κολοκούριερ*, *1.* ο κούριερ που ειδικεύεται στο κολόκουρο *2.* _υβρ._ ο κακός κούριερ

*κούρειερ*, μεταφορέας ειδών κομμωτικής τέχνης


----------



## Zazula (Dec 13, 2010)

*κωλωνέλος*
ο άτολμος συνταγματάρχης (ή άλλος βαθμοφόρος) || (_συνεκδ_.) η κωλώστρα εν γένει


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 2, 2011)

nickel said:


> Αν κατάλαβα καλά, από τις γαλλικές λέξεις της χρονιάς, μόνο το _phonard_ είναι γαλλική λέξη. Θα θέλαμε κι εμείς μια λέξη για αυτούς που έχουν κάνει το κινητό τους εξάρτημα της δημόσιας παρουσίας τους. Ας μην είναι χυδαία αυτή η λέξη — δεν αποκλείεται να χρειαστούμε τον όρο για να χαρακτηρίσουμε φίλους μας. Στις λεξιπλασίες οι ιδέες σας, παρακαλώ.


Κατά το Ελληνάρας και Ελληναράς, μήπως κάτι σε τηλεφωνάρας-τηλεφωναράς;

Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι το γαλλικό phonard παραπέμπει στο connard, αλλά το τηλεφωνάρας μπορεί να παραπέμπει στο ψωνάρας και μινάρας.


----------



## Themis (Jan 2, 2011)

Κινητόψυχος; Ή ακόμα κινητοστρεφής, κινητολάγνος. (Επειδή είμαστε συντηρητικοί άνθρωποι και δεν θέλουμε να πούμε κινητόκαυλος).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 2, 2011)

_Κινητάκας_ (αν πρέπει να το αναπτύξω και ετυμολογικά, θα έλεγα ότι προέρχεται από το κινητό και το «τάκα τάκα»...).


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 2, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> _Κινητάκας_ (αν πρέπει να το αναπτύξω και ετυμολογικά, θα έλεγα ότι προέρχεται από το κινητό και το «τάκα τάκα»...).


Α, κι εγώ νόμισα ότι προέρχεται από το κινητό και μια άλλη λέξη που καταλήγει σε -άκας.


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2011)

Υπάρχουν ήδη οι _*κινητάκηδες*_, που δεν έχουν σχέση με τους Τάκηδες. Ο ενικός είναι *κινητάκιας*. ;)


----------



## Elsa (Jan 2, 2011)

Κινητρόμπας ή κινητόμπας


----------



## crystal (Jan 11, 2011)

*γεννέος*
ο γενναίος νέος


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2011)

*παλλιώς* ο παλιός που είναι αλλιώς


----------



## daeman (Jan 11, 2011)

crystal said:


> *γεννέος*
> ο γενναίος νέος



not the obvious _bearded youth_, eh? 



nickel said:


> *παλλιώς* ο παλιός που είναι αλλιώς





*παρταλλιώς*: ο καταπιεσμένος αριστερόχειρας που συνήθως μπερδεύει το σκόρδο με το κρεμμύδι.


----------



## crystal (Jan 11, 2011)

daeman said:


> not the obvious _bearded youth_, eh?



Τς, τς... αυτό γράφεται με ένα ν.


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2011)

Στο όριο μεταξύ λεξιπλασίας και πρωτολογισμού, από τη σημερινή στήλη του Μπουκάλα ο πολύ εύστοχος λογοπαικτικός όρος: οι *αρσιμπαρίστες* της Εθνικής.

*αρσιμπαρίστας* άτομο που στο πλαίσιο των διαμαρτυριών για το ύψος των διοδίων γκρεμίζει τις προστατευτικές μπάρες: _Ο πιο γνωστός αρσιμπαρίστας είναι ο δήμαρχος Στυλίδας Απόστολος Γκλέτσος._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2011)

*πιμνύω* = στέλνω προσωπικά μηνύματα, κοινώς πι-εμ (ΡΜ), σε σύστημα διαδικτυακής συζήτησης, κοινώς τσάτ(ι). Κανονικά πρέπει να ορθογραφείται με απόστροφο: πιμ'νύω (πι-μηνύω), αλλά απλογραφείται.

Παραδείγματα χρήσης:

Τι μου _πιμνάς_ απ' το πρωί ότι χάσαμε κι από την ΑΕΚ; Σου είπα ότι δεν ασχολούμαι με αυτό που λέγεται ποδόσφαιρο.

Και να θυμηθείς _να μου πιμνύσεις_ να σου φέρω το βιβλίο.

Προσοχή: Η γραφή _να μου *πιμνήσεις_ πρέπει να θεωρείται παρετυμολόγηση από το _να μου υπομνήσεις_ και δεν είναι ορθή.


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2011)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά το ρήμα είναι *πιμνώ* (και *πιμνάω*). Όπως το _μηνώ_, που προήλθε από το _μηνύω_, κλίνεται _πιμνάς_, αόρ. _πίμνυσα_. Στο πρώτο πρόσωπο δεν είναι _πιμνύω_ αλλά _πιμνώ_: _Του πιμνώ από το μεσημέρι ότι θέλω να με βοηθήσει σε μια μετάφραση, αλλά αυτός στον κόσμο του._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2011)

Ουπς, έκανα λάθος ανάλυση!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 26, 2011)

*καθωσπρέπης*. Σιγά το δύσκολο, ο _καθωσπρέπει_.

Και ούτε καν δικό μου είναι. Το συνάντησα συμπτωματικά στο νέτι.

Το ωραίο είναι ότι έχει και καθωσπρέπει ;) τύπο: ο *καθωσπρεπής* (κατά τα απρεπής, ευπρεπής κλπ).
Και οι δύο τύποι μαζί χύμα στον γκούγκλη, εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το ωραίο είναι ότι έχει και καθωσπρέπει ;) τύπο: ο *καθωσπρεπής* (κατά τα απρεπής, ευπρεπής κλπ).


Ο _καθωσπρεπής_ (πιο πολύ κατά τον _αξιοπρεπή_, το μεταφράζουν άλλωστε και _decent_) μπορούμε να πούμε ότι είναι νεολογισμός. Δυστυχώς, δεν βλέπω κάτι για _καθωσπρεπή κύριο_ και _καθωσπρεπείς κυρίες_ του _καθωσπρεπούς κόσμου_. Είναι καθωσπρεπέστερος σχηματισμός από πολλούς άλλους και ήδη έχει και υπερθετικούς: _καθωσπρεπέστεροι_ και _καθωσπρεπέστατα_.


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2011)

*κληδονίζομαι* (εναλλακτική γραφή *κλειδονίζομαι*) αισθάνομαι ηδονή παρακολουθώντας άλλους ανθρώπους κρυφά μέσα από κλειδαρότρυπα.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι προσπαθούσα να βρω κάποια απόδοση για τον _key carrier_.


----------



## Themis (Jan 27, 2011)

nickel said:


> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι προσπαθούσα να βρω κάποια απόδοση για τον _key carrier_.


*Απόκλειδος*: Ο μεταξύ των κλειδοκρατόρων απόκληρος.


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2011)

*χασικλείδης* αυτός που χάνει συνέχεια τα κλειδιά του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 27, 2011)

nickel said:


> *κληδονίζομαι* (εναλλακτική γραφή *κλειδονίζομαι*) αισθάνομαι ηδονή παρακολουθώντας άλλους ανθρώπους κρυφά μέσα από κλειδαρότρυπα.



Νομίζω ότι ορθή γραφή θα έπρεπε να είναι μόνο με -ει-, δηλαδή _κλ*ει*δονίζομαι_. Η γραφή με -η- πρέπει κτγμ να διατηρηθεί για το παράγωγο ρήμα του ουσ. _κλήδονας_ (αρχ. _κληδών_):

*Κληδονίζομαι*, συμμετέχω στις εορτές του κλήδονα.


----------



## Themis (Jan 28, 2011)

nickel said:


> *χασικλείδης* αυτός που χάνει συνέχεια τα κλειδιά του.


*ευκλείδης*: ο τοποθετών τα κλειδιά του σε θέση που μπορεί να εντοπιστεί βάσει ενός λελογισμένου αριθμού αξιωμάτων. _Αντίθ.: χασικλείδης, δαεμάνος _( = ο τοποθετών τα κλειδιά του σε θέση που μπορεί να εντοπιστεί μόνο με την παρέμβαση ενός deus ex e-machina).


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2011)

Themis said:


> δαεμάνος ( = ο τοποθετών τα κλειδιά του σε θέση που μπορεί να εντοπιστεί μόνο με την παρέμβαση ενός deus ex e-machina).



Εγώ χρειάζομαι κλείδα για να το καταλάβω αυτό.


----------



## Themis (Jan 28, 2011)

nickel said:


> Εγώ χρειάζομαι κλείδα για να το καταλάβω αυτό.


Όπως προκύπτει από το ποστ 17 του συνδέσμου που παρέθεσα, ο Δαεμάνος μπορεί να βρει τα κλειδιά του μόνο με παρέμβαση ενός από ηλεμηχανής θεού. Αλλά, προς θεού, δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι αυτό εξαντλεί όλο το τεράστιο πλάτος της έννοιας "δαεμάνος"!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 28, 2011)

Προς μελλοντικούς περαστικούς: Όταν θέλουμε να συνδέσουμε προς συγκεκριμένο ποστ, πατάμε πρώτα στον αριθμό του ποστ, που εμφανίζεται σε ξεχωριστό παράθυρο, και αντιγράφουμε τον σύνδεσμο του ποστ από το παράθυρο. Μη χρησιμοποιείτε συνδέσμους προς σελίδες, επειδή εξαρτώνται από τη ρύθμιση posts-per-page που διαφέρει από χρήστη σε χρήστη.


----------



## Themis (Jan 28, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ, Ντοκτέρ. Ήταν κάτι που πάντα ήθελα να μάθω, αλλά ίσως ντρεπόμουνα να ρωτήσω μετά από τόσες άλλες ερωτήσεις που είχα κάνει.


----------



## daeman (Jan 28, 2011)

Ορίστε και η κλείδα, τα γκουγκλοκλείδια.


----------



## daeman (Jan 28, 2011)

Themis said:


> Όπως προκύπτει από το ποστ 17 του συνδέσμου που παρέθεσα, ο Δαεμάνος μπορεί να βρει τα κλειδιά του μόνο με παρέμβαση ενός από ηλεμηχανής θεού. Αλλά, προς θεού, δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι αυτό εξαντλεί όλο το τεράστιο πλάτος της έννοιας "δαεμάνος"!


 
Ο "ηλεμηχανής" μου άρεσε όσο και το "deus ex e-machina", αλλά πού να ψάχνεις σόι γιουτουμπάκι γι' αυτά τα δυο. Deus Ex Machina άκουγα πολύ μικρός, αμούστακος.

Α ναι, κλειδιά δεν έχω χάσει ποτέ. Αν τα χάσω τώρα, μάντεψε ποιος θα 'ρθει το βράδυ. 
Βέβαια, υπάρχει πάντα η από ηλεμηχανής θεά.


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2011)

*στιχηματάκιας* το μέλος που τρέχει σε άλλα φόρουμ να διαβάσει ποιήματα μια και στο δικό μας δεν ανεβάζουμε αρκετά.


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2011)

*γαλλουχούμαι* = ανατρέφομαι με τα απαραίτητα γαλλικά στην πνευματική μου τροφή.

*μεγαλλοπιάνομαι* = μεγαλώνω με γαλλικά και πιάνο.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 9, 2011)

Για τον *ονειδοπόρο* τα 'χουμε πει εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=88. 

*ονειδοκρίτης* = το _Πηδάλιον_ για τους θρησκευόμενους, κι ο ψυχαναλυτής τους για τους υπόλοιπους

*ονειδοπαρμένος* = αυτός που επηρεάζεται υπερβολικά από τις ενοχές με τις οποίες τον γεμίζει η ντροπή του

*ονειδοπόλος* = αυτός που ζει μες στην ντροπή

*ονειδομαντεία* = η πρόβλεψη ότι κάποιος θα ντροπιαστεί χοντρά (συνήθ. δημόσια)

*ονειδοβατώ* = πέφτω απ' τη μια ντροπή στην άλλη

*ονείδωξη* = ενοχές που συνοδεύουν ονείρωξη


----------



## Kalliana (Feb 9, 2011)

'Ισως να φταίει που έχω κακή διάθεση προς άλλα φόρουμσιζ  ή απλά να έχω τις κακές μου, αλλά ορίστε μερικές νέες λέξεις:
*Μουφόρουμ* -> το φόρουμ που προσποιείται πως είναι φόρουμ, αλλά δεν είναι.
*Μπουφόρουμ* -> το φόρουμ που γέμισε βλακείες ή που με περνάει για βλάκα.
*Κουκουλοφόρουμ* -> το φόρουμ που κουκουλώνει τους χρήστες του.
*Μπλοφόρουμ* -> το φόρουμ που προσποιείται πως έχει κίνηση, αλλά μπλοφάρει.

Μη με διώξετε, είμαι καλός άνθρωπος, αλήθεια!


----------



## daeman (Feb 9, 2011)

Μην ανησυχείς, Καλλιάνα. 
Το χιούμορ και η έμπνευση δεν (πρέπει να) διώκονται πουθενά.


----------



## jglenis (Feb 11, 2011)

*ωμήχλη:* τσίκνα γαλλικής κουζίνας


----------



## Palavra (Feb 18, 2011)

*Λούρκυ Λουρκ*: ένας φτωχός και μόνος ιστοπλόος, που παρακολουθεί τα φόρουμ, και όταν αποφασίζει να γράψει, πατάει έντερ πιο γρήγορα και από τη σκιά του.
Εμπνεύστηκα από εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 19, 2011)

*Βαρετόβεν* (εμπνευσμένη λεξιπλασία σκαρφισθείσα υπό του μεταφραστού που έκανε τη μεταγλώττιση της _Πέπερ Ανν _σήμερα στη ΝΕΤ): ο συνθέτης βαρετής κλασικής μουσικής.


----------



## jglenis (Feb 21, 2011)

*orcasm:* climax of a big mammal


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2011)

*έχω οράματα για τη γούνα σου *: _[αναζητείται εμπνευσμένος ορισμός — εμένα έχει κολλήσει το μυαλό μου σε γουνάκι]_


----------



## SBE (Feb 24, 2011)

Μα είναι απλό- προκειται για το επόμενο σύνθημα της ΡΕΤΑ κατά των γούνινων παλτων.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2011)

Χμμ, τα δικά μου οράματα πάντως πήγαιναν κάπως σε πιο KSE-PETA μεριά... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 24, 2011)

Zazula said:


> *έχω οράματα για τη γούνα σου *: _[αναζητείται εμπνευσμένος ορισμός — εμένα έχει κολλήσει το μυαλό μου σε γουνάκι]_



Σε κάτι τέτοιο:







ή σε τέτοιο;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σε κάτι τέτοιο: ή σε τέτοιο;


Δρα, καλά το πας αλλά είσαι λίγο πίσω. Για δες τι πά' να πει *furotica*... ;)


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 24, 2011)

*Εμέτικον:* Τα εμότικον (emoticon) που προσβάλουν την αισθητική του διαδικτυακού συνομιλητή, θεατή, και λουρκαδόρου. (_Πηγή_)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 28, 2011)

*πισινική μελάνη*: το μελάνι που πετάνε απ' τον πισινό τους ορισμένα κεφαλόποδα


----------



## Zazula (Feb 28, 2011)

*αργοσαρωτικός κόλπος*: ο κόλπος (ή το κόλπο) που τα σαρώνει όλα αργά αλλά σταθερά


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2011)

*σερνικοβότανο* : το βότανο που θα πατεντάρω και θα πουλάω και θα με κάνει πλούσιο — μόλις πάρω τον τίτλο του «σερ».


----------



## Zazula (Mar 1, 2011)

*καρπατσοσύνη* = η ικανότητα να πετυχαίνεις τα πάντα χρησιμοποιώντας καρπάτσο

*καρπατσοεισπράχτορας* = αυτός που δέχεται, συνεχώς και αδιαμαρτύρητα, καρπάτσο

ΣτΖ: Οι ανωτέρω όροι δεν πρέπει να συγχέονται με τη *στραπατσοσύνη* και τον *στραπατσοεισπράχτορα*, πράγμα ωστόσο δυσχερές όταν η στραπατσάδα περιέχει και καρπάτσο.


----------



## Themis (Mar 3, 2011)

*Πλατυπόδειο σύμπλεγμα*

 Εχτές πήγα στο γιατρό για ένα τυπικό τσεκάρισμα στα μικροαστικά μου. Tι το θελα και γω; Mε το που μπαίνω μου λέει πως πριν αρχίσουμε πρέπει να κάνουμε ένα ψυχολογικό προτσές διότι κυκλοφορεί μια ίωση που προκαλεί ζάλη των τάξεων.

Γιατρέ μου, του λέω, εγώ δεν ήρθα εδώ για μεταμόσχευση μυελού των αστών κι ούτε πάσχω από καρκίνο του πνεύματος και σε παρακαλώ να μ' αφήσεις ήσυχο.

Ο γιατρός, εμφανώς αγριεμένος, λέει: Mα δε βλέπεις τι γίνεται κάθε μέρα στους δρόμους; Όλες οι κεντρικές αρτηρίες έχουν βουλώσει.

Ε και; του απαντώ. Εγώ εγχείρηση δεν κάνω. Θα πάω by bus κι όποτε φτάσω. Λεφτά για ιώδια δεν πληρώνω δεν πληρώνω.


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2011)

Σε μετέφερα, από τα _Εφήμερα_ στην _Κλασική λογοτεχνία_.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 3, 2011)

Θέμη, exquisite!


----------



## daeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Άσε, Θέμη, εμένα μου βρήκε ανεβασμένα νιτρογλυκερίδια και χοληστυρίνη και μου 'κλεισε ραντεβού για τριαξονική. Αλλά ο οξαποδωκρινολόγος δεν θέλει να μ' αφήσει κι όλο μουρμουράει: Θυροξύνει, θυροξύνει. 
Αν δεν κόψω εντελώς το φαγητό, λέει, μπορεί να πάθει ζημιά το μνημονιακό μου. Αν είναι ΔΝΤόν... :-(


----------



## Themis (Mar 4, 2011)

Μα αφού δεν σου έκοψε τη ρακή γιατί παραπονιέσαι;


----------



## daeman (Mar 4, 2011)

Ωρέ Θέμη, πίνεται η ρακή ξεροσφύρι;
Είσαι να συσσυγγράψουμε ένα ιατροκοινωνικοοικονομικοπολιτικό δράμα; 
Τίτλους έχουμε: "_Χάος, EL" _για χάι εντ κοινό, "_Κλαίεις, Ανάδελφη" _αν το γυρίσουμε στη σαπουνόπερα.


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 6, 2011)

*φιμωσιογράφος*
Θα σας έλεγα και τι σημαίνει, αλλά δυστυχώς μας πιέζει ο χρόνος.


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 7, 2011)

*άγχος αραβοσίτου* = corn stress

Τώρα και αγχολυτικά αραβοσίτου!

Από μια έμπνευση των Κραουνάκη - Ζαχαράτου.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2011)

Πήγε και η Λεξιλογία να πετάξει αετό και κατάλαβε τι θα πει μετεωρική άνοδος!





Ελπίζουμε να κουλουμιαστήκατε όλοι!

Άντε, και χιόνια πολλά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 8, 2011)

*τατου(ζ)άνθρωπος* = άνθρωπος που έχει καλύψει το σώμα του με τατουάζ [πραγματικά δεν υπάρχει τέτοια λέξη;;;]


----------



## Zazula (Mar 8, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> *τατου(ζ)άνθρωπος* = άνθρωπος που έχει καλύψει το σώμα του με τατουάζ [πραγματικά δεν υπάρχει τέτοια λέξη;;;]


_Homo dermatostictus_


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2011)

*αποδιοπομπέος* = ο ριγμένος από ενέργειες και μεθοδεύσεις παραγκάρχου


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 19, 2011)

*χωμοφυλλόφιλοι*
out of the closet and onto the ground





*κτηνοβάτες*
should be locked away


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2011)

παγκετώνας = arctic ghetto


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2011)

operrate = judge an opera performance

operrator = the opera critic


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Μετά από ένα καθάρισμα, ο οδοντογιατρός μου μου είπε ότι θα είναι καλό να κάνω για μερικές μέρες ένα *στοματικό διάλειμμα*. Του είπα ότι και οι φίλοι μου μου έλεγαν προχτές ότι πρέπει να κάνω δίαιτα, οπότε ένα διαλειμματάκι δεν θα ήταν άσχημη ιδέα.

Καλά είναι εδώ, ή να βάλω αυτά στα λάθη;


----------



## daeman (Mar 24, 2011)

Καλημέρα.
Αυτή η χρήση πάντως κττμγ πρέπει να μείνει στις λεξιπλασίες:
- Δεν ήξερα ότι κάνει και το white spirit... Μπορώ να το δοκιμάσω και ως *στοματικό διάλειμμα; *Μπας και κάνει κάνα *διάλειμμα* η συμβία και σταματήσει να μουρμουράει;
- Για αυτήν την δουλειά κάνει μόνο το aqua forte. Μπορείς να το πάρεις από το eBay στην μισή τιμή.​


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2011)

*τακτιβισμός* (ο) τρόπος πολιτικής συμπεριφοράς που χαρακτηρίζεται από άμεσες εντυπωσιακές ενέργειες και παρεμβάσεις προσφιλείς σε μειονοτικά κινήματα διαμαρτυρίας, για την εξυπηρέτηση μεμονωμένων στόχων και όχι ως μέρος ενός συνολικότερου πολιτικού σχεδίου και προγράμματος: _η αδυναμία της αντιπολίτευσης να διαδραματίσει τον ουσιαστικό της ρόλο φαίνεται κατεξοχήν από τους τακτιβισμούς της_.
[Συμφυρμός των λέξεων τακτικισμός και ακτιβισμός (ΛΚΝ: «ως χαρακτηρισμός κάθε πολιτικής συμπεριφοράς που δίνει υπέρμετρη σημασία στη δράση και μειώνει τη σημασία της θεωρητικής θεμελίωσης κάθε δραστηριότητας»)]


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2011)

*παλαιολογισμός* (ο) λέξη που υφίσταται σε καθημερινή χρήση αν και έχει εκλείψει το αντικείμενο που περιγράφει, π.χ. η λέξη _φράγκο_ στην έκφραση _δεν αξίζει φράγκο_.

Έβλεπα τον τίτλο «Μέτρα-ασπιρίνες και πάλι σε μια βαθιά άρρωστη αγορά» και σκεφτόμουν ότι σύντομα θα θεωρούμε και την _ασπιρίνη_ παλαιολογισμό.


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 29, 2011)

*permiscuous* = άτομο με κόμμωση ελευθερίων ηθών


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 5, 2011)

(δεν ξέρω αν είμαι ον τόπικ αλλά)

*παραδιπλογράφω*
Πληκτρολογώ έχοντας τοποθετήσει τα χέρια σε λάθος θέση στο πληκτρολόγιο, με αποτέλεσμα να πατώ τα (παρα)διπλανά πλήκτρα αυτά που πρέπει (π.χ. _[ποπ _αντί για _ποιο_, _λπομ’π_ αντί για _κοινό_ κ.ο.κ.).




Mod says: κατηγορία: λεξιπλασίες. Υποκατηγορία: lapsus tastierae.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2011)

*λαμδοποίηση του τόνου* συχνό λάθος πληκτρολόγησης κατά το οποίο πατάμε το γράμμα Λ αντί του τόνου που βρίσκεται δεξιά του στο πληκτρολόγιο. Μπορεί να προκαλέσει γελοία λάθη, π.χ. αντί για _κάναμε βήματα_ να πληκτρολογήσουμε _κλαναμε βληματα_.


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 6, 2011)

Δεν φαντάζεσαι πόσες φορές έχω κάνει το συγκεκριμένο λάθος με το συγκεκριμένο ρήμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2011)

*ετεροθρονισμός* Ανασχηματισμός του υπουργικού συμβουλίου χωρίς νέα πρόσωπα.

_Αντί να προχωρήσει σε ριζικό και στιβαρό ανασχηματισμό, ο πρωθυπουργός άρχισε πάλι τις μουσικές καρέκλες και περιορίστηκε σε ετεροθρονισμό των πιστών του συνεργατών._


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2011)

...
*αμνοπαρακέντηση* το τσιμπολόγημα στο αρνί ενώ ψήνεται στη σούβλα

_Ρε Γιώργο, πάψε πια την αμνοπαρακέντηση! Ακόμα δεν το σουβλίσαμε κι έχεις φάει το μισό αρνί._


----------



## Zazula (Jun 17, 2011)

*καναπέρετρο* — επιτέλους κυκλοφόρησε το έπιπλο πρώτης και τελευταίας κατοικίας, και το σάβανο είναι δώρο!


----------



## crystal (Jun 17, 2011)

*ντιτυπάς* - ο τυπάς που κάνει το dtp


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2011)

Zazula said:


> *καναπέρετρο* — επιτέλους κυκλοφόρησε το έπιπλο πρώτης και τελευταίας κατοικίας, και το σάβανο είναι δώρο!


 
Επισφαλέστατο, γιατί εγώ που το είδα χωρίς την εικόνα νόμιζα ότι είναι το μέρος (το θέρετρο) όπου θα κάνουν φέτος διακοπές οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 17, 2011)

nickel said:


> Επισφαλέστατο, γιατί εγώ που το είδα χωρίς την εικόνα νόμιζα ότι είναι το μέρος (το θέρετρο) όπου θα κάνουν φέτος διακοπές οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες.


Ε, ούτως ή άλλως η ουσία δεν αλλάζει — *καναπέρετρο*: ο τόπος πρώτων και τελευταίων διακοπών (λευκό, ειδικά για το καλοκαίρι), και το σάβανο είναι δώρο!


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2011)

η *αλαβανοποίηση* της Ελλάδας
ο ορισμός εδώ


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Ε, ούτως ή άλλως η ουσία δεν αλλάζει — *καναπέρετρο*: ο τόπος πρώτων και τελευταίων διακοπών (λευκό, ειδικά για το καλοκαίρι), και το σάβανο είναι δώρο! [...]



stayforevercation στη ντιβανοκασέλα


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2011)

*πρόγραμμα των διακοπών* = (για το φετινό καλοκαίρι) πρόγραμμα που δείχνει σε ποια σημεία της χώρας διακόπτεται η παροχή ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος ποιες ώρες


----------



## Zazula (Jun 29, 2011)

*βρισκόμαστε στο ίδιο μήκος κλύσματος* = συμφωνούμε αναφορικά με το μεσοπρόθεσμο


----------



## Palavra (Jun 29, 2011)

Zazula said:


> *βρισκόμαστε στο ίδιο μήκος κλύσματος* = συμφωνούμε αναφορικά με το μεσοπρόθεσμο


:lol::lol:


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2011)

*κρεοπάλη*: τσιμπούσι κατά το οποίο πρέπει να τα βάλεις με μισό ζώο απλωμένο μπροστά σου.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 7, 2011)

*Who let the dogs out?*

*κυνοπολιτεία* = το σκυλάδικο αρχαιοπρεπώς
*παλιοκυνωνία* = αγέλη από παλιόσκυλα
*κυνόβιο* = η σκυλίσια ζωή
*Μηκύνες* = το μέρος όπου δεν επιτρέπονται σκυλιά
*υπερκυνητικός* = αυτός που έχει πολλά σκυλιά
*κύνδεινος* = ο πολύ καλός σκύλος (λ.χ. δεινός στη φέρμα, στο ξεπέταγμα θηραμάτων κλπ)
*βούκυνο* = το μπουλντόγκ ελληνοπρεπώς [βους _bull_ + κύων, κυνός _dog_]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2011)

*κυνάγχη* = οι σκοτούρες των σκύλων
*κυνάρα *= ο σκύλαρος
*κυνήτται* = τα χαμένα παιχνίδια των σκύλων


----------



## daeman (Jul 7, 2011)

Άι σπάι γουιθ μάι λιτλ άι ε θρεντ *ακύν* του δατ ουάν. ;)


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2011)

Δεν υπάρχει νήμα της κυνολεξίας;


----------



## daeman (Jul 7, 2011)

Τώρα υπάρχει, παρά τις αρχικές *αντυρρήσεις μου.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 8, 2011)

*ερπιστρέφω* = γύριζω πίσω σέρνοντας τα πόδια μου ή με έρπειν

*επιστρυμονική φαντασία* = ονειροπόληση στον ποταμό Στρυμόνα

*σκωρβούτα* = πλονζόν dans la merde

*επιστολέρο* = αυτός που γράφει επιστολές έχοντας το περίστροφο πάνω στο τραπέζι


----------



## Zazula (Jul 8, 2011)

cythere said:


> *Πηδάριθμος: *το σύνολο των ερωτικών συντρόφων ενός ατόμου.
> πχ. Τι πηδάριθμο έχεις;
> 
> Διασταυρωμένη αλήθεια: οι άντρες δίνουν πάντα μεγαλύτερο πηδάριθμο από τον πραγματικό (για ευνόητους λόγους), ενώ οι γυναίκες δίνουν πάντα μικρότερο (για ευνόητους λόγους).





Zazula said:


> Αντιγράφτηκε (ή λογοκλέφτηκε, όπως το βλέπει κανείς) στο slang.gr: http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/pidarithmos_10395


Μεγάλες πιένες γνωρίζει τελικά ο *πηδάριθμος*: :)




 
Στη διαδικτυακή σειρά *Λεξιπλασίες* (βιντεάκι από την οποία ενέθεσα πιο πάνω), αναφέρεται φυσικά και η Λεξιλογία ως μία από τις χρησιμοποιούμενες πηγές· για την ακρίβεια τα credits έχουν ως εξής:
«Οι πηγές που χρησιμοποιήσαμε είναι κατά κύριο λόγο:
η στήλη "Forrest Gump" από το Athens Voice,
το site www.slang.gr
το site www.lexilogia.gr
το Πλαθολόγιο του Λύο Καλοβυρνά (εκδ. Intro 2007)
και φυσικά το Ετυμολογικό Λεξικό του Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη (2010).»
Ευχαριστούμε! :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Πέρυσι που κυκλοφόρησε η ανεπίσημη βιογραφία του Γουόρεν Μπίτι πληροφορηθήκαμε ότι *ο πηδάριθμός του* ήταν 12.775 (η τελεία χωρίζει χιλιάδες, δεν είναι αγγλική υποδιαστολή). 
*Warren Beatty slept with 12,775 women, claims biographer*
It may not be one of the great remaining mysteries, on a par with the nature of dark matter or the origins of the universe, but the question of how many women Warren Beatty, 72, has slept with certainly seems to have got New York's media-land in a froth.

Peter Biskind, Beatty's new biographer, estimates that the famously seductive star of Bonnie and Clyde and Reds has notched up 12,775 sexual conquests, including Isabelle Adjani, Diane Keaton and Madonna. If true, that is impressive. Don Giovanni could only claim a lacklustre 2,065, according to Mozart's librettist, Lorenzo Da Ponte.

Biskind writes in his book, _Star: How Warren Beatty Seduced America_, that he arrived at the figure by "simple arithmetic". He appears to have worked out the number of days between Beatty losing his virginity at 19 and the date in 1991 when he met Annette Bening on the set of _Bugsy_ and fell into monogamy, and applied the questionable logic that during that entire period Beatty slept with an average of one woman a day. Biskind, an accomplished writer on Hollywood and author of _Easy Riders, Raging Bulls_, adds that for these purposes he ruled out "daytime quickies, drive-bys, casual gropings, stolen kisses and so on". [Η συνέχεια στην Guardian.]​
Ο σχετικός διάλογος από το δεύτερο επεισόδιο τού _The Trip_, όπου οι δυο πρωταγωνιστές περιμένουν να σερβιριστούν και ο ένας διαβάζει εφημερίδα:

— Listen to this. It's about Warren Beatty, right. “Peter Biskind, Beatty's new biographer, estimates that the famously seductive star of Bonnie and Clyde, has notched up 12,775 sexual conquests. He slept with an average of 246 women a year.”
— Well, 365 days a year, that's what?
— 120 days a year off, that's every weekend off, if he does it every weekday and gets his weekends off it's...
— Yeah. Achievable. Well, Port Talbot has a population of 30,000. That means he slept with half the women in Port Talbot.
— Well, half the population are men so...
— So he slept with all the women in Port Talbot. Mmm.
— Which I wouldn't wish on anybody. No. No.​
:clap:


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2011)

*η ερπόμενη* αυτή που έρχεται αργά αργά, έρπουσα, σερνάμενη: _Καλά, θα τα πούμε την ερπόμενη βδομάδα_.

Με την ευκαιρία: Να αναβιώσουμε επειγόντως το *δυσθήρατο* του Πλούταρχου (του παλιού): _δυσθήρατον ἱστορίᾳ τἀληθές_. Δεν είναι εύκολο να συλλάβει η ιστορία την αλήθεια. Να έχουμε τη λέξη για να μεταφράζουμε το «άπιαστο», το δυσμετάφραστο _elusive_.

Η έμπνευση από το εξαιρετικό άρθρο του Μπουκάλα:
Το «δυσθήρατον» αληθές της ιστορίας

Καλημέρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 11, 2011)

*άμπιρος/έμπιρος*: πνευματική κατάσταση ατόμου που δεν έχει ή, αντίστοιχα, έχει καταναλώσει ζύθο κν. μπίρα (και όχι μπύρα διότι τότε έμπυρος, που είναι άλλο πράγμα πάλι).

_--Είναι μεγάλο μυαλό. Για να καταλάβεις, τις θεωρίες του τις πιάνω μόνο όταν είμαι άμπιρος.
--Περίεργο πράγμα. Εγώ πάλι πρέπει να είμαι βαθιά έμπιρος. Η απλή εμπιρία δεν αρκεί._

Σημείωση: Οι υπάρχουσες εμπιρογκουγκλιές θα ήθελαν να αναφέρονται σε κάτι που λέγεται πείρα και όχι στην μπίρα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 11, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> *άμπιρος/έμπιρος*: πνευματική κατάσταση ατόμου που δεν έχει ή, αντίστοιχα, έχει καταναλώσει ζύθο κν. μπίρα (και όχι μπύρα διότι τότε έμπυρος, που είναι άλλο πράγμα πάλι).


Η εμπιρία φέρνει τη μέθελξη των παραομορφωτικών φακών.


----------



## Vrastaman (Jul 12, 2011)

_τρωκτικό σεξ = gerbilling_
Περισσότερα εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 12, 2011)

Vrastaman said:


> _τρωκτικό σεξ = gerbilling_


Ωραία! Και με την ευκαιρία:

*σμπρωκτικό σεξ / ζμπρωκτικό σεξ* = *stink roller *[κατ' αναλογία προς το _steam roller_, με αντικατάσταση του _steam_ με το _stink_ "anus" (πρβλ. _one in the pink, one in the stink_)], *stinkjet sex *[ό.π., όπου jet = ισχυρή ώση]


----------



## Vrastaman (Jul 12, 2011)

Δεν θα προβώ σε φτηνά λολοπαίγνια με εκτυπωτές stinkjet κι έτσι.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 12, 2011)

Vrastaman said:


> Δεν θα προβώ σε φτηνά λολοπαίγνια με εκτυπωτές stinkjet κι έτσι.


Πραγματικά φτηνά θα ήταν αν βάζαμε και το _stink tank_ (από το _think tank_). :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 15, 2011)

...
*Calibri* (EN), *Kalibri* (DE), *καλιμπρί* (EL) = 1. το διακριβωμένο κολιμπρί | 2. το βαθμονομημένο κολιμπρί (_Trochilus_ _calibratus_)


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2011)

Μου έχει μείνει απωθημένο που δεν έχω καταφέρει να φτιάξω ικανοποιητικό νήμα για τον *κοινωνικό αυτοματισμό* (εκτός από τα λίγα που είπαμε στους Νεολογισμούς) και αυτές τις μέρες με τους ταξιτζήδες ο όρος δίνει και παίρνει πάλι (και καθένας τον χρησιμοποιεί όπως τον έχει καταλάβει). Θα ήθελα να δούμε μήπως μας εξυπηρετεί και ο όρος *κοινωνικός αυτισμός*. Τον βασίζω στον ορισμό του ΛΝΕΓ για τον _αυτισμό_:

*κοινωνικός αυτισμός (ο)* ΚΟΙΝ. ΙΑΤΡ. η ψυχική διαταραχή που χαρακτηρίζεται από εκούσια διακοπή τής ζωτικής επαφής με την πραγματικότητα και από περιορισμό, απομόνωση τού ατόμου στον εσωτερικό του κόσμο της κοινωνίας στον εσωτερικό της κόσμο.​


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2011)

*Σταθμός ελέγχου κάφρων*

Τώρα που ανακοινώθηκε η κατάργηση του _Σταθμού ελέγχου κάπρων_, στο μυαλό όλων των Ελλήνων έχει φωλιάσει η ιδέα ότι θα πρέπει να ιδρυθεί *σταθμός ελέγχου κάφρων*. Το καταγράφω, χωρίς ορισμό, αφού όλοι θα τον φαντάζονται κάπως διαφορετικά.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 8, 2011)

*παραθερίζω*
1. (ενεργητ.) θερίζω τους παράδες όσων περισσότερων διακοπευόντων πέφτουν στα νύχια μου, όντας ταβερνιάρης, πανδοχέας, ξαπλωστροπάροχος ή ό,τι άλλο σε τουριστικό προορισμό 2. (παθητ.) αναλώνω τους παράδες μου θυσία στους παραθεριστάδες της προηγούμενης σημασίας· πρβλ. κ. *παρανάλωμα*.


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2011)

Στις μέρες της δόξας της η Αθήνα ήταν το _κλεινόν_ άστυ. Τώρα, με τις πορείες, τις διαδηλώσεις, τις καταλήψεις και τους αποκλεισμούς, έγινε το *κλείνον άστυ*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 16, 2011)

Το τρομακτικό είναι στην ποικιλία των ευρημάτων... :angry: :scared: :curse:


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 16, 2011)

Άσε που μερικά από αυτά οφείλονται σε ανθρώπους που κάνουν δήθεν ότι ξέρουν καλά ελληνικά.


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2011)

Επειδή στους διάφορους μετρητές που έχουν επινοηθεί για τους πολιτικούς (σύμφωνα με αυτό το άρθρο της Καθημερινής), ανάμεσα στο _δεξιόμετρο_, το _αριστερόμετρο_, το _γκαφόμετρο_ και το _σοβαρόμετρο_ εμφανίζεται και το *_λαϊκιζόμετρο_, θα ήθελα να επισημάνω ότι η σωστή λεξιπλασία είναι *λαϊκιστόμετρο* — με πολύ υψηλές επιδόσεις απ' όλο τον καλό τον κόσμο.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 17, 2011)

*ξεπαίτης*
ο επαιτών για μια ξεπέτα


----------



## chris (Sep 19, 2011)

*psycling*

η ποδηλασία για ψυχοθεραπευτικούς λόγους


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2011)

Οπότε και:
*psy-fi*: psychological fiction (ψυχολογικό μυθιστόρημα)


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2011)

Από τίτλους κειμένων στο protagon.gr:

Μέρα Μπένι, μέρα βγαίνει
Τι-ΤV-ζουν τα μάτια μου


----------



## daeman (Sep 20, 2011)

...
*e-ποπτο*: το ύποπτο ηλεμήνυμα

*e-πουλο*: το ύπουλο ηλεμήνυμα

*e-πίβουλο*: phishing email

*e-πιβλαβές*: το ηλεμήνυμα που μεταφέρει ιό 

*e-πιστολάριο*: το δολοφονικό ηλεμήνυμα


----------



## Earion (Sep 21, 2011)

*Φλασοτάχυνση, στοπυντονισμός*

Παρακολουθώ, όποτε πέσει στα χέρια μου, τη στήλη του Νίκου Ζαχαριάδη στη δωρεάν εφημερίδα _Athens Voice_, όπου από καιρό σε καιρό ξεφουρνίζει διάφορα γλωσσοπλαστικά (φαίνεται πως πολύς κόσμος ζήλωσε τη δόξα του Καλοβυρνά). Μεταξύ άλλων πρόσεξα δύο που έχουν να κάνουν με την καθημερινή συμπεριφορά μας ως οδηγών στο δρόμο. 

Να δυο λέξεις που μας έλειπαν και δεν το ξέραμε!

*φλασοτάχυνση *= η ξαφνική επιτάχυνση του αυτοκινήτου που βρίσκεται πίσω και δεξιά, όταν βλέπει ότι ανάβουμε φλας για να μπούμε στη λωρίδα του (Athens Voice 9/2/2011)
και​*στοπυντονισμός* = η στιγμή κατά την οποία δύο αυτοκίνητα που έχουν σταματήσει ταυτόχρονα σε μια διασταύρωση, παραχωρώντας το ένα την προτεραιότητα στο άλλο, ξεκινούν επίσης ταυτόχρονα. (Athens Voice 16/2/2011)

Μια που αρχίσαμε, ας μη μείνουμε σ’ αυτά· δεν νομίζετε ότι χρειαζόμαστε κι άλλα; Φερειπείν, αναρωτιέμαι αν σας έχει τύχει η εξής συνθήκη:

Βρίσκεστε πίσω από ένα αυτοκίνητο που αργεί χαρακτηριστικά, βάζοντας σε δοκιμασία την υπομονή σας, κι ακόμη περισσότερο καθώς πλησιάζετε σε φανάρι που είναι στο πορτοκαλί και σε δευτερόλεπτα θα γίνει κόκκινο. Ο οδηγός του σταματά, ενώ αν είχε ζωηράδα και ετοιμότητα θα μπορούσε να περάσει και να σας επιτρέψει κι εσάς να διαφύγετε τον κλοιό του κόκκινου, έστω και με ενός δευτερολέπτου οριακή καθυστέρηση (στο τσακ, που λέμε). Εσείς παραιτείστε από τη σκέψη και πατάτε φρένο, έχοντάς το πάρει απόφαση ότι θα υπομείνετε το φανάρι. Την επόμενη στιγμή εκείνος, εντελώς απροσδόκητα, επιταχύνει, περνάει και σας αφήνει στα κρύα του λουτρού.​Πώς θα το λέγαμε αυτό;


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2011)

Βραδεπιτάχυνση.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 21, 2011)

Του-red syndrome


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2011)

Αιφνίδια αφύπνιση μετά ψυχρολουσίας


----------



## Themis (Sep 21, 2011)

Οπισθοκτονία τύπου (you)stop-(I)go


----------



## Elsa (Sep 21, 2011)

Βλακώδη κακοήθεια ή κακοήθη βλακεία...:curse: Συγγνώμη, δεν είναι λεξιπλασία, αλλά με εκνευρίζει πάρα πολύ αυτή η συμπεριφορά. Και το χειρότερο είναι ότι ο #$%^@ ο μπροστινός, συνήθως περνάει και με κόκκινο, βάζοντας σε κίνδυνο και άλλους ανθρώπους!


----------



## Cadmian (Sep 21, 2011)

Earion said:


> Πώς θα το λέγαμε αυτό;



Εκεί δεν μιλάς, εκεί του δείχνεις...


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2011)

Earion said:


> [...]
> *στοπυντονισμός* = η στιγμή κατά την οποία δύο αυτοκίνητα που έχουν σταματήσει ταυτόχρονα σε μια διασταύρωση, παραχωρώντας το ένα την προτεραιότητα στο άλλο, ξεκινούν επίσης ταυτόχρονα. (Athens Voice 16/2/2011)
> [...]


 
*μαλευγένεια*: η υπερβολική ευγένεια μεταξύ οδηγών επί διασταυρώσεως, η οποία μάλλον (ή ήττον, εάν συμβεί στο Ίτον) οδηγεί σε:
1. εκτόξευση μαλύβρεων εκατέρωθεν, 
2. μάλε-βράσε, εάν τα πνεύματα οξυνθούν τα μάλα, 
3. μαλλιοτράβηγμα, εάν στο περιστατικό εμπλέκονται οδηγές,
4. επιβολή malus στα ασφάλιστρα.
Άλλο;


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2011)

Εγώ ψάχνω μια λέξη που να περιγράφει τον οδηγό 4χ4 (αγροτικού, τζιπ, νταλίκας, γενικώς θηρίου που το σασί απέχει από το έδαφος όσο ένας άνθρωπος μετρίου αναστήματος) ο οποίος περνάει τα μικρά λαστιχένια σαμαράκια των 10εκ με μηδενική ταχύτητα, με αποτέλεσμα να κάνει δέκα ώρες κι εσύ να έχεις κολλήσει από πίσω του και να βρίζεις.


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2011)

:inno: Αυτόν δεν ξέρω πωστονλέν (ακόμα), αυτό που παθαίνεις όμως ναι: νταλικanger.  
(σημ: με τον νταλικανζέρ  είναι ψευδόφιλα En-Fr)


----------



## daeman (Sep 23, 2011)

...
*οφτομέτρηση*: μέτρηση που καθορίζει τον χρόνο ψησίματος τροφής (ιδίως στα κάρβουνα) 
Οι επανειλημμένες οφτομετρήσεις δέον να αποφεύγονται, λόγω του κινδύνου παχυσαρκίας και επειδή ιδίως στο αρνί πρέπει να μείνει και για τους άλλους. Στην περίπτωση των μακαρονιών, υπάρχει η εναλλακτική της τοιχοκόλλησης. 
_Οφτομέτρησά το και είναι λουκούμι, να το βγάλομε;_
(σημ.: μτγν. τύπος της λ. _οπτομέτρηση_, λόγω ομωνυμίας με τη λ. _οπτομέτρηση_ στην οφθαλμολογία).


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2011)

*καθαρτήριο* ο τόπος όπου αναμένουν κατά τη μεταθανάτια ζωή, πριν τους επιτραπεί η είσοδος στον παράδεισο ή την κόλαση, οι ψυχές όσων έχουν ακόμα να λαμβάνουν εκκαθαριστικά της εφορίας.

_Μετά θάνατον_ του Ι.Κ. Πρετεντέρη.


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2011)

...
Κορυφαίο! 







http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el


----------



## pidyo (Oct 21, 2011)

*Ομερντάξ*: η ομερτά στην χαλαρή καθ' ημάς ανατολή.


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2011)

Διάβαζα (εδώ) για την Υπερδνειστερία (Transnistria), στη Μολδαβία (που ονομάστηκε έτσι -η Υπερδνειστερία- επειδή τη διασχίζει ο ποταμός Δνείστερος).

*υπερΔΝΤυστερία* υστερία υπέρτατου βαθμού ως αποτέλεσμα στενών επαφών με το Διεθνές Νομισματικό Ταμείο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 1, 2011)

nickel said:


> *καθαρτήριο* ο τόπος όπου αναμένουν κατά τη μεταθανάτια ζωή, πριν τους επιτραπεί η είσοδος στον παράδεισο ή την κόλαση, οι ψυχές όσων έχουν ακόμα να λαμβάνουν εκκαθαριστικά της εφορίας./
> 
> _Μετά θάνατον_ του Ι.Κ. Πρετεντέρη.


*Εκκαθαριστήριο *δεν πρέπει να είναι αυτό;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2011)

*μποντζόβενο*, το ή _μποντζόβενος_, ο (ουσ.) 1. (ειρ., μειωτ.) άντρας προχωρημένης ηλικίας που μιμείται τον Τζον Μπον Τζόβι στην εμφάνιση ή στη συμπεριφορά 2. (πλέον) ο ίδιος ο Τζον Μπον Τζόβι


----------



## Zazula (Nov 3, 2011)

*αλλαξοκολιγιές*, οι (ουσ.) η ανταλλαγή εταιρικών συντρόφων κ. (συνεκδ.) οποιαδήποτε αμοιβαία ανταλλαγή ǁ η αλλαγή ρόλων μεταξύ συνεταίρων


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2011)

*παραστρόικα (η)* τριμερής οικονομική διοίκηση


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2011)

*δοσιλογία* ακατάσχετη φλυαρία για το αν και πότε θα πάρουμε την επόμενη δόση του δανείου της τρόικας
*δοσίλογος* πρόσωπο το οποίο, όπου σταθεί κι όπου βρεθεί, ρωτάει τους συνομιλητές του: «Για την επόμενη δόση ακούσατε τίποτα;»

Πρέπει να διακρίνονται από τον *δωσίλογο* (αυτόν που συνεργάστηκε με τα στρατεύματα κατοχής κατά τον Β΄ Παγκόσμιο πόλεμο) και τη *δοσολογία* (καθορισμό των δόσεων κατά τη λήψη φαρμάκου).

Η _δόση_ στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μεταφράζει το γαλλοαγγλικό *tranche* (από το γαλλικό _trancher_ «τεμαχίζω, κόβω»).

Πρώτη χρήση της οικονομικής σημασίας στα αγγλικά το 1930. OED:

2. _transf_. and _fig_. Esp. in _Econ_., spec. an instalment of a loan, a quota, a block of bonds or (esp. government) stock. 
1930 _Economist_ 10 May (Suppl.) 10/1 The first business of the bank will be the arrangement of a loan to raise $300 million.‥ The first tranche of the combined loan is expected to be offered about the end of May.


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2011)

*ακυράνθρωπος* αχυράνθρωπος που ακυρώνεται από τις εξελίξεις


----------



## Themis (Nov 10, 2011)

*εξωφυλαρούχας*: Αυτός που φυλάει το στρινγκ της Μέρκελ όταν εκείνη χαριεντίζεται με τον μικρό Νικολά.
(Δεκτές και άλλες σημασίες.)


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2011)

Δε χωράει σε στρινγκ η ΚΆνγκελα, για Αντζελίνα την πέρασες; Τίγκα φοράει, το τάνγκα διά εύσωμες. 
Αν και, με ό,τι και να τη διαιρέσεις, ως γνωστόν ο πατσάς έχει πεπερασμένο όριο ψιλοκόμματος. 
Άλλη σημασία του εξωφυλαρούχα αργότερα· πρέπει να κοιμηθώ πρώτα για να ξυπνήσω φρες.
Ο πικρός Νικολάς


----------



## pidyo (Nov 11, 2011)

*δραχματικός*: επιθετικός προσδιορισμός για την ελληνική οικονομία (π.χ. «Το μέλλον μας προβλέπεται δραχματικό.»).


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μερικές προτάσεις νέας πολιτικής ορολογίας για τους αναλυτές των επόμενων εβδομάδων:
> 
> *συναντιπολίτευση*: η συναινετική αντιπολίτευση, η συμπολιτευόμενη αντιπολίτευση
> *σαναντιπολίτευση*: η ανύπαρκτη αντιπολίτευση
> ...



Ορίστε χάλια. Εδώ ξεκίνησε η _*συναντιπολίτευση*_, ο Σαραντάκος έχει τα 39 στα 40 ευρήματα του Γκούγκλη.

:laugh:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 12, 2011)

Και η αντιποσυμπολίτευση αντί για την αντισυμπολίτευση που προτάθηκε εκεί στα σχόλια και θα σήμαινε τον αντίθετο στη συμπολίτευση. :)


----------



## pidyo (Nov 13, 2011)

Να προσθέσω και την ανθυπολίτευση, την κατώτερη των περιστάσεων συμπολίτευση, αντιπολίτευση και συναντιπολίτευση;


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2011)

pidyo said:


> Να προσθέσω και την ανθυπολίτευση, την κατώτερη των περιστάσεων συμπολίτευση, αντιπολίτευση και συναντιπολίτευση;


Αυτή καλύτερα να λέγεται _ανυπολήπτευση_.


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2011)

*ανθυπολίτης*: ο κατώτερος των περιστάσεων πολίτης που αναδεικνύει βγάζει στον αφρό φελλούς κατώτερους των περιστάσεων πολιτευτές, ανθυπολιτευτές 
*ανθυπολιτευτής*: ο κατώτερος των περιστάσεων πολιτευτής _(πρβλ._ ανθυπολίτης, _συνών._ ανθυπολιτευόμενος): _στη φοιτητριούλα που σ' έχει ερωτευτεί, θα σε καταγγείλω, βρε ανθυπολιτευτή _[λόγ. < ελνστ. αντί+υπό+πολιτευτής 'που συμμετέχει κρυφά ή φανερά στα κοινά τσιμπούσια']
*ανθυποληστευτής*: _λόγ._ ο ανθυπολιτευτής που το παρακάνει στα κοινά τσιμπούσια, _λαϊκότ. _φαταούλας*
διανθυπολιτευτής*: _λόγ._ ο ανθυπολιτευτής χαμηλού ειδικού βάρους, ο παρασυρόμενος από τους εκάστοτε πολιτικούς ανέμους, ο πολιτικός ανεμοδείκτης _συν._ οπουπολιτευτής, _λαϊκότ._ ανεμοδούρας, χυμαπολιτικός
*οπουπολίτης*: ο ανθυπολίτης που υποστηρίζει όποιον ανθυπολιτευτή ή ανθυπολιτικό σχηματισμό τού τάζει περισσότερα προσωπικά οφέλη
*απολιτευτής*: ο πολιτευτής με συγκεχυμένες ή ανύπαρκτες πολιτικές απόψεις 
*απολυτευτής*: ο πολιτευόμενος με απολυταρχικές ιδέες 
*δυσανθυπολιτευτής*: ο ανθυπολιτευτής στο άνθος της πολιτικής του σταδιοδρομίας (_κν._ πολιτικό μπουμπούκι) που αναδίδει ανυπόφορη αποφορά σκοτεινών, περασμένων εποχών


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2011)

*ΔΕΗση*: η επίκληση θεών και δαιμόνων μόλις δεις το ποσό του Ε.Ε.Τ.Η.Δ.Ε. στον λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ.
Αν σου έρθει ταμπλάς, γίνεται _επιμνημόσυνη ΔΕΗση_.


----------



## daeman (Nov 15, 2011)

*...
antidiotics*: foolproofing pharmaceuticals, folly contraceptive medicine, tested on actual dummies, to be taken mentally, one and a halfwit tablet per dolt (daft entry, 15-11-'11)


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2011)

*τέρατα ινκόγκνιτα* άγνωστοι όροι σε κείμενα τομέων που μας είναι άγνωστοι και στο σύνολό τους και στα μέρη τους (κατά τη μετάφρασή τους, δεν αποκλείεται να προκύψουν και άλλα «αγνώριστα τέρατα»)


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2011)

*πασονάριες* παθιασμένοι υποστηρικτές της έκδοσης των πάσων από τα ΑΕΙ.

Σχετικά:
Για τα πάσα: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ν-κρησάρα-μας)&p=124013&viewfull=1#post124013
Για την Πασιονάρια και τις πασιονάριες: http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/pasionaria_13527 
(Μοναδική προσθήκη: _pasionaria_ στα ισπανικά είναι το _passion flower_ των Άγγλων = παθανθές, πασιφλόρα, δηλ. το λουλούδι του πάθους, κν. ρολογιά, «επειδή τα όργανα τού άνθους τού φυτού αυτού μοιάζουν με τα όργανα (ακάνθινο στεφάνι, σφυριά, καρφιά) τών Παθών» (ΠαπΛεξ).)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 18, 2011)

Αχ αχ, «σφάξε μου τα πάσα μ' ν' αγιάσω» έγινε τελικά. Πήραν πασαπόρτι οι μη δικαιούμενοι πάσο και τώρα πληρώνουν ολόκληρο στο ΚΤΕΛ για Πασαλόνικα, οπότε τα Πασατέμπη είναι πλέον η πασαρέλα των απασάλειφτων αναστεναγμών τους.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 21, 2011)

*καφετήρας:* καφετιέρα ή βραστήρας που χρησιμοποιείται τόσο πολύ ώστε το αποτέλεσμα είναι αντίστοιχο της ενδοφλέβιας χορήγησης καφεΐνης.


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2011)

*σαχλαμαράς* _ουσ._ ο οξύτονος σαχλαμάρας.


----------



## daeman (Nov 22, 2011)

...
*εκκρεμμότητα* = η πλούσια, φρέσκια κρέμα του γαλακτομπούρεκου, της μπουγάτσας κ.λπ., η οποία κρέμεται από το φύλλο έτοιμη να πέσει, προκαλώντας απανωτά επιφωνήματα λαχτάρας: «Μμμμμιαμμμ!», π.χ._ πάω να τακτοποιήσω μια εκκρεμμότητα_. [_ετυμ._ εκ + κρέμ- + μμότητα _βλ.λ._]


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2011)

Το διάβασα σήμερα στη Βαγιάννη:

Μόνο στον Τσάκα έβρισκα λίγη παρηγοριά (έτερο φετίχ) αλλά πήγε στη Βραζιλία, στη *Σουηδική Αραβία*, στο διάστημα, πάει, με ξέχασε κι αυτός.

Αλλά δεν μετράει σαν λάθος κι ας έχει τα αθώα ευρηματάκια του, π.χ.

*Δεκαέξι άτομα, ύποπτα για τρομοκρατική δράση, συνελήφθησαν στη Σουηδική Αραβία*
http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=472487


Πρώτα και κύρια, η *Σουηδική Αραβία* είναι λεξιπλασία, είναι φετίχ, είναι στο slang.gr.


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2011)

*ΩΩΧ:* κατηγορία αξιολόγησης για την ευρωπαϊκή οικονομία.
(Βασισμένο σε τουίτ του Protagon.gr)


----------



## Vrastaman (Nov 26, 2011)

*Κουαφύρερ*

Ο αυταρχικός κομμωτής.

Λατινιστί: _coifführer_ (εκ των _coiffure _και _führer_).


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 26, 2011)

*υπουργαδερφισμός:* η κατάσταση στην οποία βρίσκεται κανείς όταν αναγκάζεται να αναλάβει το τηλεβιβλιοπωλείο του αδελφού του, επειδή εκείνος εκλήθη να γίνει (υφ)υπουργός.
*μπουτιδανός: *βρέφος 4 μηνών (πάνω-κάτω) του οποίου τα παχουλά μπούτια ξεσηκώνουν κύματα ενθουσιασμού σε φίλους, συγγενείς, επισκέπτες κ.λπ.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 26, 2011)

(εμπνευσμένο από τον _μπουτιδανό _παραπάνω)

*μπουτοπιστής*: αυτός που πιστεύει σε μια φανταστική χώρα όπου όλοι έχουν ιδεώδη μπούτια, γλουτούς, μηρούς κττ


----------



## daeman (Nov 27, 2011)

Zazula said:


> (εμπνευσμένο από τον _μπουτιδανό _παραπάνω)
> 
> *μπουτοπιστής*: αυτός που πιστεύει σε μια φανταστική χώρα όπου όλοι έχουν ιδεώδη μπούτια, γλουτούς, μηρούς κττ



Σημ.: προσοχή απαιτείται κατά τη μετάφραση του αγγλικού bootopia, το οποίο ετυμολογείται από άλλο booty, ώστε να αποφευχθεί η σύγχυση με την ανωτέρω Μπουτοπία και να μην έρθουν τα πάνω κάτω.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 30, 2011)

*πολύπρηζο*: το άτομο που σ' τα πρήζει υπερβολικά


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2011)

paython = a marathon race of endless payments

Βασισμένο σε ορθογραφικό του Τάσου Τέλλογλου («μοιάζουν περισσότερο με επεισόδιο των Monty Paython»).

Στην Ελλάδα, σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, ζούμε το Full Monty.


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2011)

*θρύλερ* αγώνας-θρίλερ, όταν η μία ομάδα είναι ο Ολυμπιακός ΣΦΠ: _Ο χτεσινός αγώνας με την Άρσεναλ ήταν το απόλυτο θρύλερ._

Το σκέφτηκα πρώτος, αλλά επειδή ήμουν παρέα με τον εαυτό μου. Αλλιώς, με πρόλαβαν.
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/thruler_8281


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2011)

*χαρατσισμός* (ο) το να ξεχωρίζεις φορολογικά τα σπίτια ανάλογα με τα τετραγωνικά τους.

Σκέφτηκα τη λεξιπλασία, αλλά με είχαν προλάβει και είχαν δώσει και ορισμό, οπότε απλώς τον αντέγραψα.


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2011)

...
*ριμούλκα*: η υπό στίχων ελκόμενη (ηχώ)


----------



## nickel (Dec 28, 2011)

*κιμουνισμός* προσωπολατρικό απολυταρχικό καθεστώς κληρονομικού δικαίου, όπως το καθεστώς της Βόρειας Κορέας από το 1948.

Για να μη μαγαρίζουμε όλους τους ισμούς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 28, 2011)

nickel said:


> *κιμουνισμός* προσωπολατρικό απολυταρχικό καθεστώς κληρονομικού δικαίου, όπως το καθεστώς της Βόρειας Κορέας από το 1948.
> 
> Για να μη μαγαρίζουμε όλους τους ισμούς.



Καλό, αλλά για την Β. Κορέα έχω και εναλλακτικό:

*Τζουτσεκισμός*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 7, 2012)

*μυριόχιτος (-η-ο)*: Επιτυχημένος ιστότοπος, που σημειώνει μυριάδες hit. Ευχή: _Μυριόχιτος να γίνει ο καινούργιος σας ιστότοπος!_. Η υποδιαίρεση *χιλιόχιτος* μάλλον δεν είναι για καλό: _Τζάμπα η ιδέα, τζάμπα ο κόπος μας, ούτε χιλιόχιτη δεν έγινε η ιστοσελίδα μας_. Τέλος, ο *εκατόχιτος* βρίσκεται στο κατώτατο σημείο της τροφικής αλυσίδας: _Σιγά το ιστολόγιο! Τρεις μήνες κι ούτε εκατόχιτο δεν έγινε ακόμη!_


----------



## Zazula (Jan 8, 2012)

αβγανιστάν = το «εκκολαπτήριο» στα παστούν
Αυγανυστάν = _Sleepless in Kabul
_Αβγανός = αυτός που δεν βγήκε ακόμη απ' τ' αβγό του
Αυγανός = ο αναγνώστης της _Αυγής_

ΥΓ: Οι χιλιάδες γκουγκλεύσεις (κι όχι μόνον τα διαδικτυακά ευρήματα· αρκεί ν' ακούσει προσεκτικά κάποιος τη συνήθη εκφορά σε πρόχειρο λόγο) με -βγ- & -υγ- (προφ. _/vg/_) για το _Αφγανιστάν _και τους _Αφγανούς _αφιερώνονται με πολλή αγάπη σ' όσους πιστεύουν ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση να αναστραφεί το ρεύμα τού /ev/ αγωνίζεσθαι.


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2012)

Αφενός, έφχε! Αβετέρου...


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2012)

*γκουνόρροια* η μανία που σε έχει πιάσει να ακούς από το πρωί έργα του Γκουνό με αφορμή ένα σχόλιο που διάβασες.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2012)

*λεγκολπαδόρος *= αυτός που κάνει legomations και διάφορα άλλα κόλπα με Lego:


----------



## Zazula (Jan 27, 2012)

*ερπετηρίδα *= 1. επετηρίδα που κινείται πολύ αργά 2. επετηρίδα με πολλά φίδια κολοβά


----------



## Zazula (Jan 27, 2012)

*δενδουλευμένα *= αμοιβή που αντιστοιχεί σε εργασία "μούφα" (π.χ. κηφηνομισθία, οι πάλαι ποτέ εφημερίες κλπ)


----------



## daeman (Jan 27, 2012)

Zazula said:


> *δενδουλευμένα *= αμοιβή που αντιστοιχεί σε εργασία "μούφα" (π.χ. κηφηνομισθία, οι πάλαι ποτέ εφημερίες κλπ)


 

Και ει δυνατόν _δενδηλωμένα_ και ουχί φορολελογισμένα, αλλά _φορολωλογισμένα_ (το 'παιξε λωλός στη δήλωση) - τα διαολεμένα.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 1, 2012)

*Οι λεξιπλασίες της κρίσης*

*ημερομύθιο*
Ασταθές στοιχείο (χρόνος ημιζωής: 20') της οικογένειας των _λαθρανιζών_, το οποίο προκύπτει όταν η σπάνια (πλέον) γαία _ημερομίσθιο _βομβαρδιστεί με ακτίνες δέλτα(νι-ταυ) και έψιλον(κάπα-ταυ), διαδικασία που μέχρι στιγμής έχει επιτευχθεί στο περιβόητο _Μίσθοτρων _των Βρυξελλών. Ταχύτατα ακτινοβολεί _ενδειάμεσα _σωμάτια και μεταπίπτει στο σταθερό στοιχείο _ημερονήστιο_, το οποίο δεν συντηρεί τη ζωή και για το οποίο δεν έχει μέχρι στιγμής βρεθεί κάποια πρακτική χρήση (αν και χορηγείται πειραματικά σε _νηστικοπαθή_ άτομα).

*εγγαστρίμισθος
*Άτομο που μπορεί να επιβιώνει με υποσχέσεις και ψέματα, και το οποίο δίνει την εντύπωση ότι η επιβίωσή του προέρχεται από κάπου αλλού (λ.χ. από το _ημερονήστιο _— βλ.λ.) και όχι από αυτόν τον ίδιο.

*μυθοσυντήρητος*
Όποιος παραμυθιάζεται πως μπορεί να είναι μισθοσυντήρητος στις μέρες μας.

*ενιαίο μυθολόγιο
*Η μυθολογική εξομοίωση των παροχετεύσεων [παροχών+καταληστεύσεων] στον ευρύτερο δημόσιο τομέα.

*μυθολογικό κόστος
*Το λεγόμενο «μισθολογικό κόστος» σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία (καθώς και σύμφωνα με όλους τους κοινωνικούς εταίρους). Αποτελεί κεντρικό άξονα της Ελληνικής Μισθοπλασίας.

*ακριτομισθία*
Αντικειμενικώς σπάνιο (πλέον) ον που ενδιαιτεί και εν Ελλάδι, το οποίο ωστόσο από τους Δυτικούς θεωρείται ότι αντιστοιχεί κι από ένα σε κάθε Έλληνα (των νεογνών συμπεριλαμβανομένων). Την ώρα όμως που οι Έλληνες (αν και όχι επισήμως) επιχειρούν να απομυθοποιήσουν αυτήν την εμμονή των Δυτικών, η άλλη πλευρά έχει καταφέρει να απομισθοποιήσει όλη τη χώρα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2012)

Σε ευχαριστούμε.






Η τελευταία στροφή λέγεται κι έτσι:

Μισθογραφία σημαίνει ανταρσία,
απελπισία, σκοτάδι και μαγεία.
Μισθογραφία σημαίνει συνουσία,
φωτογραφία, σημάδι των καιρών.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 2, 2012)

Zazula said:


> *ημερομύθιο*
> Ασταθές στοιχείο (χρόνος ημιζωής: 20') της οικογένειας των _λαθρανιζών_, το οποίο προκύπτει όταν η σπάνια (πλέον) γαία _ημερομίσθιο _βομβαρδιστεί με ακτίνες δέλτα(νι-ταυ) και έψιλον(κάπα-ταυ), διαδικασία που μέχρι στιγμής έχει επιτευχθεί στο περιβόητο _Μίσθοτρων _των Βρυξελλών. Ταχύτατα ακτινοβολεί _ενδειάμεσα _σωμάτια και μεταπίπτει στο σταθερό στοιχείο _ημερονήστιο_, το οποίο δεν συντηρεί τη ζωή και για το οποίο δεν έχει μέχρι στιγμής βρεθεί κάποια πρακτική χρήση (αν και χορηγείται πειραματικά σε _νηστικοπαθή_ άτομα).



Τέλειο! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 2, 2012)

*εξοικονομησάριος/εξοικονομισάριος*: Δημόσιος υπάλληλος με την ειδική αποστολή να επιβάλει οικονομίες στην Ελλάδα. Σύνθετη λέξη από την εξοικονόμηση και το κομισάριος. Προσοχή: Οι δυο τρόποι γραφής *δεν* είναι ισοδύναμοι! Αν είναι Έλληνας και έχει οριστεί από την υπερήφανη ελληνική κυβέρνηση κλπ., γράφεται με _-η-_, καθώς η έμφαση είναι στην εξοικονόμηση και όχι στην κομισαριακή εξουσία. Αν όμως ορίζεται από τρόικα, ΕΕ, Γερμανία, Ελ, ΟΥΕΦΑ, ΦΙΜΠΑ κλπ, γράφεται με _-ι-_.

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες του γερμανικού περιοδικού Focus, η ελληνική κυβέρνηση πρότεινε τον ΓΓ του Υπ. Οικονομικών Ηλία Πλασκοβίτη ως νέο κομισάριο εξοικονόμησης (άρα: εξοικονομ*η*σάριο). Πηγή.


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2012)

Έρχονται οι εξοικονομησάριοι / εξοικονομισάριοι να συμμαζέψουν, λέει, αυτά που έφαγαν (κι εξακολουθούν να τρώνε) οι *κονομησάριοι* της λαμογιάς. Εμάς, έτσι κι αλλιώς, θα μας αφήσουν πολιτικοκοινωνικοοικονομισερούς.


----------



## VickyN (Feb 4, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Τέλειο! :lol: :lol: :lol:





Zazula said:


> *ημερομύθιο*
> Ασταθές στοιχείο (χρόνος ημιζωής: 20') της οικογένειας των _λαθρανιζών_, το οποίο προκύπτει όταν η σπάνια (πλέον) γαία _ημερομίσθιο _βομβαρδιστεί με ακτίνες δέλτα(νι-ταυ) και έψιλον(κάπα-ταυ), διαδικασία που μέχρι στιγμής έχει επιτευχθεί στο περιβόητο _Μίσθοτρων _των Βρυξελλών. Ταχύτατα ακτινοβολεί _ενδειάμεσα _σωμάτια και μεταπίπτει στο σταθερό στοιχείο _ημερονήστιο_, το οποίο δεν συντηρεί τη ζωή και για το οποίο δεν έχει μέχρι στιγμής βρεθεί κάποια πρακτική χρήση (αν και χορηγείται πειραματικά σε _νηστικοπαθή_ άτομα).



Κάτι τέτοια λέτε εδώ μέσα και μας δημιουργείτε κόμπλεξ κατωτερότητας:upz:
Προσωπικά, δεσμεύομαι να γελάω τουλάχιστον μέχρι την παραπάνω βδομάδα. :lol:
Έτσι που πάει το πράγμα, ίσως και μέχρι την παραπάνω δεκαετία.


----------



## sarant (Feb 4, 2012)

Οι λεξιπλασίες της κρίσης είναι πολύ καλές, πράγματι!


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2012)

Στο πρότυπο του *τσιπαρισμένος* (κάποιος ή κάτι με εμφυτευμένο αναγνωριστικό ηλεκτρονικό τσιπ).

_*τσιπραρισμένος -η -ο*_ κάποιος με εμφυτευμένο καταγγελτικό πρόγραμμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 4, 2012)

*δειναπραγματευτής* Ο ειδικός στις δειναπραγματεύσεις:

_Σε αντίθεση με ΓΑΠ και Παπακωνσταντίνου που δεν διαπραγματεύτηκαν τίποτε για το πρώτο Μνημόνιο, ο Βαγγέλης αποδεικνύεται (μάρτυράς μας το MEGA) εξαιρετικός στις δειναπραγματεύσεις με την τρόικα._


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 4, 2012)

Λεξιπλασία δεν είναι ακριβώς, αλλά ο Κωστής Παπαγιώργης στο Αθηνόραμα χαρακτήρισε τον Ντίνο Χριστιανόπουλο "στοματικά αφρούρητο":

Ο παλαίμαχος λογοτέχνης προτίμησε να μιλήσει για "σκατά", αρνήθηκε πάσα σχέση με την αθηναϊκή Βαβυλώνα και όλα αυτά συζητώντας με μια όμορφη γυναίκα [την Τσαπανίδου εννοεί], που πιθανότατα δεν ήξερε πώς να αντιμετωπίσει τον αλλόκοτο και _στοματικά αφρούρητο_ συνομιλητή της.​


----------



## Zazula (Feb 6, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Λεξιπλασία δεν είναι ακριβώς, αλλά ο Κωστής Παπαγιώργης στο Αθηνόραμα χαρακτήρισε τον Ντίνο Χριστιανόπουλο "στοματικά αφρούρητο".


Μήπως ήθελε να αποδώσει τα _unmuzzled / unrestrained_, και φοβόταν ότι το κατεξοχήν μετάφρασμά τους (δηλ. το _απύλωτος_) είναι πλέον αμιγώς κακόσημο;


----------



## daeman (Feb 9, 2012)

...
*ταινιόφοιτος*: ο φοιτητής σχολής κινηματογράφου

*ταινιόφυτο*: ο τελειωμένος σινεφίλ (_βλ. σχ._ ποστ π2)

*σινεφύτουλας*: μειωτικός χαρακτηρισμός για τον σινεφίλ (_βλ. σχ._ ποστ unique)


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2012)

Ευχές για μακροημέρευση στο ιστολόγιο του Νίκου Σαραντάκου «Οι λέξεις έχουν τη δική τους ιστορία», που σήμερα κλείνει τα τρία χρόνια. 

Με την ευκαιρία των γενεθλίων, παρουσιάζει εκεί το *Λεξικό του ιστολογίου* με λέξεις που συνηθίζονται στο ιστολόγιο και που δεν θα βρείτε στα γνωστά λεξικά. Επειδή κάποιες απ’ αυτές συνηθίζονται κι εδώ (συχνά λόγω ώσμωσης), αποσπώ όσες μας αφορούν.


*Αγνώριστοι*: ή, Στρατιά των Αγνώριστων. Πρόσωπα και τόποι που το όνομά τους παραμορφώθηκε φριχτά από μεταφραστική ή άλλη ατζαμοσύνη, με αποτέλεσμα να είναι αγνώριστο, σαν τον Φλάβιους Ζοζέφ (= Φλάβιος Ιώσηπος). Είναι το αντίπαλο δέος των Ανύπαρχτων* και κατοικούν στην Απωνία*.
*ακλισιά*: Πάθηση της νεοκαθαρεύουσας (και όχι μόνο) στην οποία μένουν άκλιτες όσες λέξεις δεν είναι ελληνικές από δεκατέσσερις γενεές. Χαρακτηριστικό πρόσφατο παράδειγμα, η τρόικα, που πολλοί θεωρούν σωστό να την αφήνουν άκλιτη, _της τρόικα_.
*Ανύπαρχτοι*: ή Στρατιά των Ανύπαρχτων. Πρόσωπα που γεννήθηκαν όχι από μάνα και πατέρα, αλλά από μεταφραστική ατζαμοσύνη, σαν τον συνθέτη Μποχεμιάν, τον οδηγό αυτοκινήτου Πράβο Γιάζντι και τον δαιμόνιο σκακιστή Τάλατ Μπλεντ. Η χώρα των Ανύπαρχτων είναι η Νομανσλάνδη*. […]
*Απωνία*: Η χώρα των Αγνώριστων. Από (υποτιθέμενο) μαθητικό μαργαριτάρι του Μ. Έβερτ, που είχε γράψει «Η Απωνία» αντί για «Ιαπωνία».
*βαρεσάδικο ή βαρεζάδικο*: Είδος κατεβασάδικου*, ιστότοπος απ’ όπου κατεβάζουν (κάποιοι) προγράμματα [από το warez].
*γιουτουμπάκι*: Βιντεάκι από το You Tube (γιουτούμπ ή γιουτούμπι), ιδίως όταν παρατίθεται σε άρθρο ή σε σχόλιο. [Στη Λεξιλογία το λέμε και γιουτιουμπάκι.]
*γκουγκλίζω*: αναζητώ μια λέξη στο γκουγκλ. Στο ιστολόγιο είχε γίνει δημοψήφισμα για την προτιμότερη μορφή: γκουγκλάρω, γκουγκλίζω, γκουγκλεύω ή…. Και φράση: «η τάδε λέξη δεν γκουγκλίζεται» δηλ. δεν δίνει κανένα αποτέλεσμα στην αναζήτηση μέσω γκουγκλ.
*ερμαφρόδιτοι τύποι*: τύποι ουσιαστικών που χρησιμοποιούνται και για το αρσενικό και για το θηλυκό γένος (_επίκοινοι_ λέγονται κανονικά), ιδίως όταν υπάρχει δόκιμος θηλυκός τύπος (π.χ. _η εκπαιδευτής_).
*ηλε-* Πρόθεμα που αντιστοιχεί στο αγγλικό e- και που χρησιμοποιείται κατά κόρο στο ιστολόγιο [και στη Λεξιλογία]: _ηλεμήνυμα_ το email, _ηλέκδοση_ η ηλεκτρονική έκδοση (εφημερίδας), _ηλεβιβλίο_ κτλ.
*κατεβασάδικο*: Ιστότοπος απ’ όπου κατεβάζουν (κάποιοι) προγράμματα. Μπορεί να είναι πιρτουπιράδικο [peer-to-peer] ή βαρεσάδικο*. [Υπάρχει και το *κατεβαστήρι*, πρόγραμμα που διευκολύνει τα κατεβάσματα.]
*κοπιπαστώνω* Αντιγράφω κάτι με κοπιπαστή [ή *κοπιπάστωμα*], αναδημοσιεύω (ενν. χωρίς να το ελέγξω), π.χ. «το λάθος θα το βρείτε σε πάμπολλους ιστότοπους. Μήπως κοιτάζει κανείς τι κοπιπαστώνει;».
*λεξιλογώ*: ασχολούμαι με τις λέξεις. Αγαπημένη φράση του Νικοκύρη [δηλ. του Σαραντάκου]: «εμείς εδώ λεξιλογούμε». [Στη Λεξιλογία έχουμε και το όνομα, όχι μόνο τη χάρη.]
*λερναίο*: αρχικά το Λερναίο κείμενο, δηλαδή η ελληνοκεντρική μπαρούφα περί Hellenic Quest, και κατ’ επέκταση οποιοσδήποτε μύθος διαδίδεται μέσω Διαδικτύου.
*λίκνος*: το λινκ, ο σύνδεσμος (link). Από μαργαριτάρι του Γ. Παπανδρέου.
*λουρκίζω*: παρακολουθώ μια συζήτηση σε ιστολόγιο, φόρουμ κτλ. χωρίς να εκδηλώνομαι, μεταφορά του αγγλ. lurk.
*Νικοδεσπότης, Νικοκύρης*: ο νοικοκύρης του ιστολογίου αλλά και Νίκος [ιδ. ο Σαραντάκος, για να μην έχουμε μπερδέματα!].
*Νομανσλάνδη*: Η χώρα των Ανύπαρχτων* [από το No man’s land].
*παρέμπ*: παρεμπιπτόντως.
*πεντέφι*: κείμενο σε μορφή pdf, αρχείο pdf. Και *πεντεφάκι*, το μικρό. [Στη Λεξιλογία επίσης: *πιντιέφ*, *πιντιέφι* — εμείς παίρνουμε και από τα αγγλικά.]
*πολυτονιάτης*: οπαδός του πολυτονικού. Δείτε και το ποίημα.
*πορτοκαλίζω*: βρίσκω ή υποστηρίζω ελληνοκεντρικές και εντελώς αβάσιμες ετυμολογίες, όπως ο Γκας Πορτοκάλος της ταινίας Γάμος αλά ελληνικά.
*ραμόνι*: παράκουσμα, συχνά παιδικό, σε γνωστό τραγούδι, που συχνά πλάθει νέες λέξεις, όπως «το ραμόνι» από το «τώρα μόνη» ή «βιολί σαν του Ροβιόλη» από το «σαντουροβιόλι».
*σκουληκάκια (αλεξανδρινά)*: η δασεία, η περισπωμένη και τα άλλα τονικά σημάδια του πολυτονικού.
*σχιζολεξία*: ψύχωση των νεοκαθαρευουσιάνων που τους αναγκάζει να γράφουν χωριστά λέξεις που πάντοτε γράφονταν ως μία, π.χ. «κατ’ επειγόντως». Λέγεται και «μανιακή σχιζολεξία».
*τηλεσκοπική λέξη*: Νεολογισμός που φτιάχνεται ενώνοντας τα μισά δύο λέξεων, όπως η _ευελφάλεια_ από το ευελιξία και ασφάλεια.

Και εις άλλα με υγεία!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 23, 2012)

*τριαντατρόικα *(Ανδρέας Πετρουλάκης, στην Καθημερινή)


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2012)

*λομπιτούρα η* : (_λαϊκ_.) παρασκηνιακή ενέργεια που οργανώνεται από ομάδα συμφερόντων (λόμπι) και αποσκοπεί στην παράνομη εξυπηρέτηση των ιδιαίτερων συμφερόντων της ομάδας: _Με διάφορες λομπιτούρες οι φαρμακευτικές βιομηχανίες κρατούν στα ύψη τη δαπάνη για τα φάρμακα._


----------



## Zazula (Feb 28, 2012)

*Χιουνανιστάν *= το Γιουνανιστάν κατά τη χειμερινή περίοδο

*χοιωνοσκόπος *= μάντης που προβλέπει το μέλλον παρατηρώντας χιονοθύελλες (πραγματικές ή αμιγώς τηλεοπτικές) στα δελτία των οχτώ


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2012)

*ρε-τζιζ-στερ* μεταφραστικό λάθος που αφορά την απόδοση μιας απλής παραίνεσης στη γλώσσα-πηγή με εκφράσεις τζιζ στη γλώσσα-στόχο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2012)

*αποροκηπευτικά* κηπευτικά για απόρους, τα οποία διατίθενται από τους παραγωγούς απευθείας στους καταναλωτές
[Από σαρδάμ της Όλγας Τρέμη στο βραδινό δελτίο του Mega]


----------



## daeman (Mar 30, 2012)

...
*σιναφωμένος*: ο βαθιά χωμένος στο σινάφι του, όποιος φροντίζει πρωτίστως τα συμφέροντα της συντεχνίας του 
ΣΥΝ σιναφής (_λόγ._), σινάφ σεβνταλής (_λαϊκότ._), σιναφίλ (_ξεν._) ο αναδίδων _σιναφίλα_


----------



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2012)

*επαιτειακός *= ο σχετικός με επέτειο για τον οποίον όμως ο/η ενδιαφερόμενος/η αναγκάζεται να ζητιανέψει προκειμένου να τον λάβει: _Δεν θα κάναμε τίποτα για τα πέντε χρόνια γάμου μας αν δεν τον έπρηζα τον ανεπρόκοπο — και τελικά μου 'φερε ένα επαιτειακό λούτρινο, πανάθεμά τον! Όταν κατάλαβα πως είναι στην καρακοσμάρα του κι έχει ξεχάσει εντελώς την επέτειό μας του τα 'χωσα μπας και κάναμε έστω μια επαιτειακή έξοδο, αλλά συνειδητοποίησα πως μετά θα ζήταγε επαιτειακό σεξ οπότε κι εγώ τον έγραψα και γιόρτασα μ' ένα ξεπετειακό κουικάκι με τον κουμπάρο._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2012)

*νικάτορας* = ο νοικάτορας (ή μη) που ονομάζεται Νίκος και το έχει δίσπιτο


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2012)

*ντροπολογία* πασίγνωστος όρος, που ωστόσο δεν έχει περάσει στα λεξικά. Περιγράφει τροπολογίες της ντροπής, δηλαδή τροπολογίες σε νομοσχέδια τις οποίες καταθέτουν βουλευτές προκειμένου να εξυπηρετήσουν μικροσυμφέροντα και να δικαιώσουν τον τίτλο του βολευτή. (Προτείνεται η αγγλική απόδοση _shamendment_.)

*εντροπολογία* *1* όρος για τροπολογίες που καταθέτουν βουλευτές ακόμα και όταν βυθίζεται η χώρα στην πλήρη αποδιοργάνωση (από _εντροπία_ + _τροπολογία_). *2* μελέτη της διαδικασίας της αποδιοργάνωσης (από _entropologie_).

(Η εντροπία είναι η έννοια μέσω της οποίας μετράται η αταξία, της οποίας η μέγιστη τιμή αντικατοπτρίζει την πλήρη αποδιοργάνωση (ομογενοποίηση των πάντων) και ισοδυναμεί με την παύση της ζωής ή αλλιώς της εξέλιξης.)




*μεγαλοκαρχαρίας* ο: (προφ.) μειωτικός χαρακτηρισμός για επιχειρηματία οικονομικά πολύ ισχυρό, ο οποίος ανταγωνίζεται σκληρά τους άλλους ή εκμεταλλεύεται το λαό. (ΛΚΝ)

*μεγαλοκραχαρίας* ο: μειωτικός χαρακτηρισμός για οικονομικό παράγοντα που επιδιώκει να επωφεληθεί από την οικονομική κρίση και την καταστροφή των υπολοίπων.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 3, 2012)

Συγκαμ(μ)ένος = πολιτικός συνασπισμός (έως και κυβερνητικός) στον οποία συμμετέχει με πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο ο Πάνος Καμ(μ)*ένος

*Δικό του το επίθετο, όπως θέλει το γράφει


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2012)

*επισόδειο* *(το)* το πρόσθετο και μη αναμενόμενο κομμάτι της σοδειάς που παίρνει ο παραγωγός σαν δώρο από το Θεό ή/και από τη φύση: _Όλη η σοδειά πήγε καλά, αλλά αυτό που μας ικανοποίησε περισσότερο ήταν το επισόδειο._



Πηγή της έμπνευσης:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-kai-metafrastikew-gkafew&p=138633#post138633


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 10, 2012)

*σκαρφαλοθήριο:* προϊστορικό τετράποδο θηλαστικό με καλές αναρριχητικές ικανότητες, (συνεκδ.) (και _σκαρφαλωτήρι_): βρέφος οκτώ μηνών (περίπου) που, ενώ δεν μπορεί καλά-καλά να περπατήσει ακόμα, προσπαθεί συνεχώς να σκαρφαλώσει πάνω σε έπιπλα, τοίχους, ανθρώπους, τον εαυτό του...


----------



## Themis (Apr 10, 2012)

*σκαρφαλόσκαλο: *ο πατέρας του ως άνω _σκαρφαλοθηρίου _οριζομένου συνεκδοχικώς, ήτοι _σκαρφαλωτηριού._


----------



## Palavra (Apr 10, 2012)

*σκαρφαλωσιά:* οτιδήποτε χρησιμεύει στο προαναφερθέν _σκαρφαλοθηρίο_ ως σκαλωσιά-πάτημα για ν' ανέβει ψηλότερα, ήτοι τα κάγκελα της κούνιας του, η καρέκλα στο σαλόνι, η μαμά του, ο μπαμπάς του, η βιβλιοθήκη με τα λεξικά.


----------



## daeman (Apr 10, 2012)

Themis said:


> *σκαρφαλόσκαλο: *ο πατέρας του ως άνω _σκαρφαλοθηρίου _οριζομένου συνεκδοχικώς, ήτοι _σκαρφαλωτηριού._



ΣΥΝ. *σκαρφαλοθήρας* [_σημ._ συνηθίζεται επίσης το εσφ. _σκαρφαλωθήρας_· η εσφ. γραφή του με ω οφείλεται σε ισχυρή παρετυμολογική έλξη από τη λ. _άλωση_, την οποία επιχειρεί αδιάκοπα το ακάματο σκαρφαλοθήριο, να κατακτήσει όλα τ' αψηλά στην περιοχή της δράσης του] 

Προσοχή επιβάλλεται κατά τη γραφή τής λ. _σκαρφαλωτήρι_ ανωτύρω, διότι το σκαρφαλοτύρι είναι άλλο πράγμα:


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 10, 2012)

Themis said:


> *σκαρφαλόσκαλο: *ο πατέρας του ως άνω _σκαρφαλοθηρίου _οριζομένου συνεκδοχικώς, ήτοι _σκαρφαλωτηριού._





Palavra said:


> *σκαρφαλωσιά:* οτιδήποτε χρησιμεύει στο προαναφερθέν _σκαρφαλοθηρίο_ ως σκαλωσιά-πάτημα για ν' ανέβει ψηλότερα, ήτοι τα κάγκελα της κούνιας του, η καρέκλα στο σαλόνι, η μαμά του, ο μπαμπάς του, η βιβλιοθήκη με τα λεξικά.





daeman said:


> ΣΥΝ. *σκαρφαλοθήρας* [_σημ._ συνηθίζεται επίσης το εσφ. _σκαρφαλωθήρας_· η εσφ. γραφή του με ω οφείλεται σε ισχυρή παρετυμολογική έλξη από τη λ. _άλωση_, την οποία επιχειρεί αδιάκοπα το ακάματο σκαρφαλοθήριο, να κατακτήσει όλα τ' αψηλά στην περιοχή της δράσης του]



:lol::lol::lol::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Και Κιλογουότ η μονάδα μέτρησης της άγνοιας.



*κιλογουότ (το)* μονάδα μέτρησης της άγνοιας.


Με την ευκαιρία, ποιο είναι το νήμα όπου μπορώ να αναρωτηθώ κατά πόσο τα _πασχάλια_ βγήκαν από το «πας χάλια» χωρίς να παρεξηγηθώ;


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2012)

*σοχαζοπούλι* (το) το έξυπνο πουλί που πιάνεται από τη μύτη [ΕΤΥΜ. < so + χαζό + πουλί]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 13, 2012)

nickel said:


> *σοχαζοπούλι* (το) το έξυπνο πουλί που πιάνεται από τη μύτη [ΕΤΥΜ. < so + χαζό + πουλί]



Εναλλακτική γραφή: Ϸχαζοπούλι, όπου Ϸ το ελληνικό γράμμα Σο (παχύ σ)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 24, 2012)

_Η λεξιπλασία δεν είναι ούτε καινούργια ούτε ήμουν εγώ ο πρώτος που τη σκέφτηκε, αλλά με τα πρόσφατα καμερονέζικα τερτίπια δεν μπορείς ν' αποφύγεις να τη σκεφτείς:
_
*αντιτιτανικός ορός* = εμβόλιο κατά της ναυτίας που προκαλείται απ' οτιδήποτε έχει σχέση με την εκμετάλλευση του ναυαγίου του Τιτανικού


----------



## pidyo (Apr 24, 2012)

*hellenicούρα*, η = η μανία να αυτοαποκαλούνται Hellenes οι Έλληνες στα αγγλικά.


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2012)

pidyo said:


> *hellenicούρα*, η = η μανία να αυτοαποκαλούνται Hellenes οι Έλληνες στα αγγλικά.


 

*helleniκουρά:* το κούρεμα στο κέντρο νεοσυλλέκτων (κόλαση τo δάσος των κεκαρμένων στα χελλενικά στρατά).


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μήπως να λέγαμε καλύτερα _*(το) σεξεμές *_(κατά το _εσεμές_);


 
*σερσεμές*: το εσεμές αναζήτησης | (παρωχ.) το ανόητο εσεμές 

*εξευμεσεμές*: το εσεμές εξευμενισμού

*εσεμώ* (μτβ.): στέλνω εσεμές σε κάποιον (text somebody). _
Σ' εσεμώ όλη τη μέρα, μα εσύ μου βρέχεις πέρα. Σου εσέμησα, αλλά δεν απάντησες (σ' εσέ, μα φαμ). _ΦΡ_ Εσεμέ λα φαμ πουρ σερσέ λα φαμ. Σ' εσεμούσα, σ' εσεμούσα κι όλη νύχτα καρτερούσα. Θα σου εσεμέσω λεπτομέρειες. Σεσέμησα, εσεσεμήκειν, σεσεμηκώς έσομαι. _


----------



## bernardina (Apr 30, 2012)

daeman said:


> *σερσεμές*: το εσεμές αναζήτησης | (παρωχ.) το ανόητο εσεμές
> 
> *εξευμεσεμές*: το εσεμές εξευμενισμού
> 
> ...




Εδώ εφιστάται η προσοχή, ώστε να μη συγχέεται το επίθετο _εσεμετικός_ με το _εσεμεσεμετικός _--το πρώτο έχει να κάνει με αυτό καθαυτό το εσεμέ (του εσεμού; ) ενώ το δεύτερο είναι το εμετικό εσεμέ(ν), ήγουν ένα εσεμέ που προκαλεί αηδία λόγω γλοιώδους περιεχομένου, δουλοπρέπειας-επιπέδου-σλουρπ-σλουρπ, συνδρόμου γραμματοσήμου κλπ.


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Εδώ εφιστάται η προσοχή, ώστε να μη συγχέεται το επίθετο _εσεμετικός_ με το _εσεμεσεμετικός _--το πρώτο έχει να κάνει με αυτό καθαυτό το εσεμέ (του εσεμού; ) ενώ το δεύτερο είναι το εμετικό εσεμέ(ν), ήγουν ένα εσεμέ που προκαλεί αηδία λόγω γλοιώδους περιεχομένου, δουλοπρέπειας-επιπέδου-σλουρπ-σλουρπ, συνδρόμου γραμματοσήμου κλπ.



το εσεμές, του εσεμούς, τα εσεμή, των εσεμών (βλ. εκκρεμές) 
[_σημ._ να μη συγχέεται με το αρσ. *εσεμές (ο)*: ο μανιώδης αποστολέας εσεμές, ΣΥΝ τεξτάκιας]

*εξεμές*: το εμετικό εσεμές | το εσεμές χωρισμού, εξόδου από σχέση


----------



## Zazula (May 4, 2012)

*πείθωνας* = αυτός που πείθει κάποιον με ασφυκτικά πιεστικά επιχειρήματα, διλήμματα κττ
*πείθηκος* = αυτός που πείθει κάποιον με μαϊμουδιές κ.ά. τέτοια κόλπα
*απείθανος *= αυτός που δεν πείθεται με τίποτα

πηγή έμπνευσης: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11230-persuader


----------



## bernardina (May 4, 2012)

Zazula said:


> *πείθωνας* = αυτός που πείθει κάποιον με ασφυκτικά πιεστικά επιχειρήματα, διλήμματα κττ
> *πείθηκος* = αυτός που πείθει κάποιον με μαϊμουδιές κ.ά. τέτοια κόλπα
> *απείθανος *= αυτός που δεν πείθεται με τίποτα
> 
> πηγή έμπνευσης: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11230-persuader



μπρωθτά, το αντίθετο του πείθω


----------



## Zazula (May 4, 2012)

bernardina said:


> μπρωθτά, το αντίθετο του πείθω


Δλδ πώς καλούνται τα κολλητά επιχειρήματα που πείθουν; :inno:


----------



## bernardina (May 4, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Δλδ πώς καλούνται τα κολλητά επιχειρήματα που πείθουν; :inno:





Πειθόλογα!
Παράδειγμα (Άθε ρε φίλε, πε πέθανε θτα πειθόλογα η γκόπετα. Εγώ τηθ έλεγα, πεθ που, πωρό που, τι θου κάτω, τι θου κάτω; Κι εκείτη πε απαττούθε: πειθόλογα, πειθόλογα!!! Θυτετόηθη πηδέτ!)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 4, 2012)

Θεσσαλονικιά λοιπόν η κοπελιά...


----------



## bernardina (May 4, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Θεσσαλονικιά λοιπόν η κοπελιά...



Και το πθευδό παλικάρι κρυωπέτο... (τα φατταθτείθ, όλη τητ ώρα τού έτρεχε η πύτη του... έτα χάλι!)


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2012)

*πειστήρι* (το) επίμονη προσπάθεια να πείσεις κάποιον· συν. *ψηστήρι*.

(Δεν είναι πρωτολογισμός, δυστυχώς.)


----------



## Zazula (May 22, 2012)

*αλυχτάμπουρας* αληταράς που ουρλιάζει


----------



## bernardina (May 22, 2012)

*Παραδία* Τοποθεσία Παρα**δ*ιν' αλός (ευφημισμός= οργανωμένη πλαζ) όπου πρέπει να ξοδέψεις πολλούς παράδες προκειμένου να μη γίνεις ξερογκάγκανο από τον ήλιο. Το ποσό αυτό αυξάνεται με την παραγγελία φραπέδων και άλλων υλικών δρόσισης. Η συλλέκτρια του ποσού είναι γνωστή και ως beach bitch.


----------



## Zazula (May 22, 2012)

bernardina said:


> *Παραδία* Τοποθεσία Παρα**δ*ιν' αλός (ευφημισμός= οργανωμένη πλαζ) όπου πρέπει να ξοδέψεις πολλούς παράδες προκειμένου να μη γίνεις ξερογκάγκανο από τον ήλιο. Το ποσό αυτό αυξάνεται με την παραγγελία φραπέδων και άλλων υλικών δρόσισης. Η συλλέκτρια του ποσού είναι γνωστή και ως beach bitch.


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?16-Λεξιπλασίες-(Nonce-words)&p=113991&viewfull=1#post113991 (τα μεγάλα πνεύματα κλπ :laugh:)


----------



## bernardina (May 22, 2012)

Ατοίχημα (Δυστοίχημα, δε, όταν υπάρχουν και θύματα. Για λόγους διακριτικότητας δεν παρατίθενται εικόνες). Άλλο παράδειγμα ατοιχήματος εδώ.

υγ. να μη συγχέεται με αυτό,  που ονομάζεται απλώς ατζαμοσύνη. (Ενίοτε και _*στραβομάρα ρεεε!)*_ ή με κάτι τέτοιες πονηράντζες  που είναι απλώς πουστι@ του σκηνοθέτη (???)  (είναι δυνατόν; :blink::blink: )


----------



## bernardina (May 22, 2012)

Zazula said:


> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?16-Λεξιπλασίες-(Nonce-words)&p=113991&viewfull=1#post113991 (τα μεγάλα πνεύματα κλπ :laugh:)




Εμ.... ;);)


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2012)

http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/52160...ε-κόμμα-«ελλαδα-εθνικό-απελευθερωτικό-μέτωπο»

Τον κ. Γιώργο Τράγκα δεν έχω την ευκαιρία να τον παρακολουθώ στην τηλεόραση. Δεν ξέρω καν σε ποιο κανάλι εμφανίζεται. Είχα όμως την ευκαιρία να διαβάσω μόλις την ιδρυτική διακήρυξη του νέου πολιτικού φορέα που δημιουργεί με στόχο να πάρει μέρος στις επερχόμενες εκλογές. Τίτλος του νέου φορέα: ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΕΘΝΙΚΟ ΑΠΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΩΤΙΚΟ ΜΕΤΩΠΟ. Διάβασα τη διακήρυξη και το αυθόρμητο επιφώνημά μου ήταν:

*Τράγκικ!*


----------



## SBE (May 24, 2012)

Και το λεγα εγώ, εκλογές κατακαλόκαιρο, που θα έχουν σφίξει οι ζέστες...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 1, 2012)

*ιούνισεξ *= σεξ κατά τον μήνα Ιούνιο


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol::lol: :up:, Ζαζ!

*Γιουλίσεξ *(Ulyssex): σεξ με τον Οδυσσέα, Ιούλιο μήνα

*γουλίσεξ*: γκουσγκουνέρως 

Το βλέπω το σεξόνημα να στρίβει στη γωνία. Σφίγγουν οι ζέστες.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 1, 2012)

*σεισμιμίδιο *= ο μετασεισμός στην ιντερνετόγλωσσα


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2012)

Φαντάζομαι ότι το Cipralex το έχετε ήδη πάρει χαμπάρι. Δεν πρόκειται για λεξιπλασία αλλά για κανονικό φαρμακευτικό σκεύασμα που (υποτίθεται ότι) κυκλοφορεί και στην ελληνική αγορά (εικόνα στη Wikipedia). Μου άρεσε η περιγραφή των θεραπευτικών ενδείξεων όπως τη βρήκα σε σελίδα του ΣΦΕΕ:

Θεραπεία του μείζονος καταθλιπτικού επεισοδίου.
Θεραπεία της διαταραχής πανικού με ή χωρίς αγοραφοβία
Θεραπεία της κοινωνικής αγχώδους διαταραχής (κοινωνική φοβία)
Θεραπεία της γενικευμένης αγχώδους διαταραχής.
Θεραπεία της ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικής διαταραχής

Νομίζω λοιπόν ότι μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε δεύτερη σημασία στην _αγοραφοβία_:

*αγοραφοβία* _ουσ_. *1* μορφή φοβίας που εκδηλώνεται με αδικαιολόγητο φόβο και άγχος του αρρώστου όταν βρίσκεται σε πολυσύχναστο χώρο. *2* μορφή άγχους που προκαλείται από φόβους για τις αντιδράσεις των χρηματαγορών.


----------



## Themis (Jun 5, 2012)

τεκμαινόμενο = 1. τέκνο μαινόμενο 2. τεκνό μαινόμενο


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2012)

Themis said:


> τεκμαινόμενο = 1. τέκνο μαινόμενο 2. τεκνό μαινόμενο



1.α.* λόου-τεκμαινόμενο*:




2.α. *χάι-τεκμαινόμενο*:


----------



## Themis (Jun 6, 2012)

Δαεμάνε, είχα σκεφτεί να βάλω και τρίτη έννοια (τεχνοφρικιό μαινόμενο), αλλά φοβήθηκα μην προσβληθεί ο Νίκελ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2012)

...
*εγκέφαφλος*: το μυαλό του φαφλατά 
(φρέσκο προϊόν πλητκρολίθησης κληπτρολίσθησης πληκτρηλίθισης πληττολίσθησης lapsus clavis)


----------



## bernardina (Jun 7, 2012)

daeman said:


> ...
> *εγκέφαφλος*: το μυαλό του φαφλατά



*εγκέφαυλος:* το μυαλό (λέμε τώρα...) του αχρείου


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2012)

*καρύδωση*: Εσωτερική παρόρμηση του τηλεθεατή αναφορικά με τον τηλεσκηνοθέτη της αγαπημένης του σειράς μετά το 765ο άλμα από μία δευτερεύουσα πλοκή στην άλλη, την ώρα της κορύφωσης.

Προέλευση: ολίσθημα δακτύλου: καρύδωση < *κορύδωση < κορύφωση


----------



## Themis (Jun 9, 2012)

Δόκτορα, δεν θα 'πρεπε οι γωνιώδεις αγκύλες (ή όπως αλλιώς λέγονται) να έχουν αντίστροφη φορά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2012)

Fixxed. Ευχ, Θέμη. Ξέρεις τι ζέστη μου φέρνει τώρα από την άσφαλτο;


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2012)

*Κόρπους κρίσης.* Σώμα κειμένων σχετικά με την οικονομική κρίση.

Δεν ξέρω αν η απόπειρα σύλληψης των ηθοποιών του Corpus Christi ανήκει σ' αυτό το σώμα κειμένων ή το άλλο, για την έλλειψη κρίσης.

http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.8emata&id=15985

(Προηγούμενο: http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.dolce&id=15957)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2012)

*Γιουρογκούπ* (1) Συνεδρίαση του Eurogroup όπου αποφασίζεται η παραχώρηση οικονομικής βοήθειας σε ευρωχώρα (2) Πτώση της συναλλαγματικής ισοτιμίας του ευρώ ως προς ισχυρά νομίσματα του κόσμου (ρεάλ Βραζιλίας, λίρα Τουρκίας, ρουπία Ινδίας, λέβα Βουλγαρίας, νέα δραχμή Ελλάδας κ.λπ.) (3) Απρόβλεπτο αποτέλεσμα ποδοσφαιρικών αγώνων οίον Δανία-Ολλανδία 1-0 (2012)

(Εμπνευσμένο από lapsus tastierae της σουπερατζούς στο κρατικό κανάλι)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2012)

*σημείο ναδείρ* = το κατώτατο σημείο της πολιτικής ζωής ενός τόπου


----------



## pidyo (Jun 25, 2012)

*αποσιοποιώ*: αποσιωπώ πληροφορίες, κάνοντας αθώα περιστερά κάποιον που έχει λερωμένη τη φωλιά του. 

(εμπνευσμένο από τη θηριώδη ανορθογραφία **αποσειοποιηθεί *στη μεταγραφή της θηριώδους συνέντευξης τύπου του θηριώδους Αχιλλέα Μπέου)


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2012)

...
*αποσειοποίηση*: μέθοδος ελάττωσης του κουνήματος 1. κατά τη λήψη φωτογραφιών. 2. (αργκό) demincing the queen

Ευχαριστώ για την πάσα, π2!


----------



## pidyo (Jun 25, 2012)

daeman said:


> 2. (αργκό) demincing the queen


*αποσειοποιητήριο*: de-gaying camp.


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2012)

Εντός θέματος, εκτός νήματος: Είχε περάσει πριν από μερικούς μήνες από τα χέρια μου το Mississippi Queen (αυτό εδώ, όχι εκείνο) κι έφριξα. Όχι αποσιοποίηση, αλλά το αντίθετο: δαιμονοποίηση (προσοχή, όχι δαεμανοποίηση).


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2012)

*ζιέστα* (η) η μεσημεριανή ανάπαυλα μέσα στην κάψα του καλοκαιριού.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2012)

*τέκνασμα *= τέχνασμα τεκνατζούς
*ευρετιτεκνία *= επιτυχής ανεύρεση τεκνού
*πυροτεκνουργός *= τεκνό που ανάβει φωτιές
*πολυτεκνείο *= κλαμπ παραλιακής το καλοκαίρι
*τεκνοκριτικός *(η) = κούγκαρ υψηλής τεκνικής κατάρτισης
*τεκνοκρατία *= τα τεκνά στην εξουσία
.
ΥΓ Ξέρετε εσείς ποιες είστε!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> *ζιέστα* (η) η μεσημεριανή ανάπαυλα μέσα στην κάψα του καλοκαιριού.


*ζιέστα κι άστα*: Η αδυναμία εργασίας, ιδία πνευματικής, μέσα στην κάψα του καλοκαιριού


----------



## Zazula (Jun 27, 2012)

*Like-ιστής* (_Λάικ-ιστής_) = αυτός που κάνει Like αδιακρίτως στα πάντα στο φέισμπουκ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2012)

*Λίκτης* = αυτός που γλείφει κάνοντας στοχευμένα Like στο ΦΒ


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2012)

*μετακήρυξη* (η) διακήρυξη, ανακοίνωση ή άλλου είδους κείμενο που συντάσσεται από οργάνωση ανωνύμων και δημοσιοποιείται μετά την τέλεση πράξης συνήθως παράνομης. Π.χ.

«Εισβάλαμε από την κεντρική είσοδο και πυροδοτήσαμε το παγιδευμένο βαν στο εσωτερικό του κτιρίου, φιλοδωρώντας το με 150 λίτρα βενζίνης [...]» αναφέρει μεταξύ άλλων η προκήρυξη μετακήρυξη που αναρτήθηκε στο δικτυακό τόπο indymedia.
http://www.tovima.gr/society/article/?aid=464789


Δηλώνω γοητευμένος από το _φιλοδωρώντας_...


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2012)

Κάποιος έφτιαξε τιτίβισμα που λέει:

Η *γραμματοκιβωτοφοβία* είναι η φοβία του να κοιτάζεις στο γραμματοκιβώτιο επειδή έχει λογαριασμούς. 

Υπάρχει ήδη η *επιστολοφοβία* / *epistolophobia*, η οποία είναι η απέχθεια που νιώθεις για την υποχρέωση να γράψεις επιστολές. Θα μπορούσε να γίνει και φόβος να ανοίξεις τις επιστολές που παίρνεις. Πόσες ώρες αφήνετε κλειστά τα ραβασάκια από την εφορία; Τι παίρνετε για να ηρεμήσετε προτού τα ανοίξετε; Ή τα παίρνετε μετά;


----------



## Costas (Jul 5, 2012)

Από τουίτ του προταγκόν: _Μπαζόνιο. Η μικρότερη δυνατή μονάδα μπάζας από μίζα. Ελληνική ανακάλυψη._


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2012)

*παπαρωπίδες* (οι) ανόητες πεποιθήσεις που βοηθάνε να διατηρεί κάποιος δογματικές απόψεις αδυνατώντας να έχεις ευρεία αντίληψη των πραγμάτων.


----------



## Costas (Jul 6, 2012)

..............


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 9, 2012)

*τελματώνιο* (ή *βαλτώνιο*): Στοιχειώδες σωματίδιο στο μικρόκοσμο της ελληνικής γραφειοκρατίας (από πάσα του Ελληγενή, εδώ).

(Θυμίζω: άλλα προσφάτως ανααποκαλυφθέντα σωματίδια είναι το *μπαζόνιο*, βλ. #838 πιο πάνω, και το *μιζόνιο*, βλ. εδώ).


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2012)

*βικιόζος* (ο) *βικιόζα* (η) συντάκτης ή συντάκτρια της Βικιπαίδειας με ανεξήγητες γλωσσικές διαστροφές.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 17, 2012)

(με αφορμή αυτό...)
*κητοσύνη:* η θαυμαστή ικανότητα γυναικών κάθε ηλικίας, ύψους, βάρους και ΒΜΙ να κοιτάζονται στον καθρέφτη και να βλέπουν ανύπαρκτα κιλά - συνοδεύεται συχνά από την κραυγή «Σαν κήτος έγινα πάλι!». Να μη συγχέεται με το γνωστό αμινοξύ _κυτοσίνη_.


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> (με αφορμή αυτό...)
> *κητοσύνη:* η θαυμαστή ικανότητα γυναικών κάθε ηλικίας, ύψους, βάρους και ΒΜΙ να κοιτάζονται στον καθρέφτη και να βλέπουν ανύπαρκτα κιλά - συνοδεύεται συχνά από την κραυγή «Σαν κήτος έγινα πάλι!». Να μη συγχέεται με το γνωστό αμινοξύ _κυτοσίνη_.



Η οποία κητοσύνη, σύμφωνα με νεότερα δεδομένα που βγήκαν στο φως της επικαιρότητας προκαλείται κυρίως από την ορμόνη *κοιτακείνη* (η πλήρης ονομασία της: κοιταεκεινητιαδυνατηπουνηάτιμη), η περιεκτικότητα της οποίας στο γυναικείο αίμα αυξάνεται περιοδικά κατά το ξεφύλλισμα περιοδικών μόδας και ομορφιάς, με αποκορύφωμα την περίοδο προ των θερινών διακοπών. Οι άντρες, από την άλλη, αν είναι παρόντες σε κρίση κητοσύνης, κοιτάνε πάντα απ' την άλλη. Παρεμπιπτόντως, στο ανδρικό αίμα έχει παρατηρηθεί αύξηση της ορμόνης *κοιτατηνάλλη* ιδίως κατά τις περιόδους μακροχρόνιου δεσμού. Καμία από τις δύο αυτές ορμόνες δεν συνδέεται με την κοιταοξωκείνη στη βιολογική δράση τουλάχιστον, παρότι η εμφανής ετυμολογική σχέση ίσως να παρέπεμπε σε κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 29, 2012)

*πορδήλατο *= αυγό που γίνεται πασχαλινό άνευ βαφής
*πορδοβολητό *= αχός δυσώδης έρχεται, πολλές κλανίτσες πέφτουν


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2012)

Το γκέι-φρέντλι (π.χ. μπαρ) το λέμε *ομοφυλοφιλόφιλο*;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 5, 2012)

Κατά το slang.gr, ναι. :)


----------



## Costas (Aug 5, 2012)

Μια χαρά μού φαίνεται το φιλομόφυλο, πάρισο του ομοφυλόφιλου αλλά με άλλη σημασία.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 5, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κατά το slang.gr, ναι. :)



Όπου και σχόλιο:


> Ομοφυλλόφιλος: Αυτός που αγοράζει πάντα την ίδια κατηγορία φυλλάδας, π.χ. αθλητικές, οικονομικές, gossip κοκ.
> 
> Ομοφυλλοφιλόφιλος: Ο καλύτερος φίλος του ομοφυλλόφιλου
> 
> ...


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2012)

Costas said:


> Μια χαρά μού φαίνεται το φιλομόφυλο, πάρισο του ομοφυλόφιλου αλλά με άλλη σημασία.


Ναι, έχει τη συνοπτικότητα (ποια είναι η καλύτερη λέξη;) του _ομοφοβικού_.


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> *His other car is on Mars*
> 
> Το όχημα _Περιέργεια_ (Curiosity) *προσεδαφίστηκε στον Άρη*.



Αν μιλήσετε για *προσαρείωση* ή πείτε ότι το όχημα *προσαρειώθηκε*, δεν θα είστε οι πρώτοι. Τα έχουν ήδη πει άλλοι.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 15, 2012)

*τρολαλήσας */ *τρολαλήσασα */ *τρολαλήσαντες* = αυτός /αυτή / αυτοί που τρολάρισε/-αν αμέσως προηγουμένως, κυρίως στις εκφορές _συμφωνώ / διαφωνώ με τον τρολαλήσαντα_, _με κάλυψαν οι τρολαλήσαντες_.


----------



## nickel (Aug 15, 2012)

*πολυνινιστής* = ηλεκτρονική εφαρμογή η οποία δέχεται κείμενο που της υποβάλλουμε και προσθέτει τελικό -_ν_ σε όλα τα αρσενικά άρθρα _το / στο_ αλλάζοντάς τα σε _τον / στον_ (π.χ. _το λογαριασμό, στο βομβαρδισμό > τον λογαριασμό / στον βομβαρδισμό_) καθώς και, ανάλογα με τις ρυθμίσεις, στα θηλυκά άρθρα _τη / στη_ αλλάζοντάς τα σε _την / στην_ (π.χ. _τη δραστηριότητα, στη μηχανή > την δραστηριότητα, στην μηχανή_). Οι ρυθμίσεις περιλαμβάνουν πρόβλεψη να μην πειράζονται παραθέματα (π.χ. _τη θάλασσα έντυσε με χρώματα στο αίμα_).
[ΕΤΥΜ. Στο πρότυπο τού _πολυτονιστή_, ηλεκτρονικής εφαρμογής που προσθέτει βαρείες, περισπωμένες, ψιλές και δασείες σε κείμενα που μια χαρά αναπνέανε χωρίς τις κουτσουλίτσες.]


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2012)

*νερντίλα* (η) η αποφορά που αναδίδεται από τον συνδυασμό εξαιρετικά υψηλού αϊκιού με ελλιπέστατες κοινωνικές δεξιότητες.


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2012)

*προχειροκρότημα* (το) το χειροκρότημα του κοινού που επιδιώκει καλλιτέχνης ή αθλητής για ζέσταμα, δηλαδή προτού ακόμα εκτελέσει μέρος του προγράμματός του ή κάποια αξιέπαινη αθλητική επίδοση. (Δεν σημαίνει «πρόχειρο κρότημα».)

Το εμπνεύστηκα από εδώ.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> *προχειροκρότημα* (το) το χειροκρότημα του κοινού που επιδιώκει καλλιτέχνης ή αθλητής για ζέσταμα, δηλαδή προτού ακόμα εκτελέσει μέρος του προγράμματός του ή κάποια αξιέπαινη αθλητική επίδοση. (Δεν σημαίνει «πρόχειρο κρότημα».)
> 
> Το εμπνεύστηκα από εδώ.



Παραλλαγή του το *προγκοχειροκρότημα* = το χειροκρότημα του κοινού που απηύδισε περιμένοντας επί τρία τέταρτα+ τον πριμαντόνο (σικ) καλλιτέχνη να εμφανιστεί και τον προγκάει με χειροκρότημα μπας και σκάσει επιτέλους μύτη. Το προγκοχειροκρότημα είναι ιδιαζόντως δυνατό και παρατεταμένο όταν οι θεατές είναι υποχρεωμένοι να κάθονται σε ιερά μάρμαρα με τα ποδάρια κρεμασμένα δεκαπέντε πόντους από το πάτωμα και την πλάτη στον αέρα (ή, λόγω απελπισίας, ακουμπισμένη στα γόνατα του φιλόξενου κι ανεκτικού αποπισινού τους). Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, όσο πιο μουδιασμένα τα οπίσθια τόσο πιο μανιασμένο το προγκοχειροκρότημα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 9, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Μέχρι τότε, εύχομαι επιτέλους αυτό το ξεστελιωμένο κράτος να αρχίσει να λειτουργεί, και να τους χώσει όλους μέσα.





drsiebenmal said:


> ξεστελιωμένο;



Που έχει διώξει τους Στέλιους, το χρεοκοπημένο, όπως λέει το άσμα "όπου Στέλιος και μάλαμα", χωρίς Στέλιους, τέρμα το χρυσάφι.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 11, 2012)

*Πεϊλινισμός/πεϊλινιά* = η παραχάραξη-παραποίηση πληροφοριών στη Βίκη προκειμένου να συνάδουν με λανθασμένες παραπομπές σ' αυτές. Από αυτό κι αυτό με αφορμή αυτό


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 11, 2012)

Στο Urban υπάρχει ήδη, με λίγο διαφορετική έννοια:
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Pullin' a Palin


----------



## bernardina (Sep 11, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Στο Urban υπάρχει ήδη, με λίγο διαφορετική έννοια:
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Pullin' a Palin



Πτου! Πάλι με προλάβανε τα καθάρματα! :woot:

Ναι, αλλά δεν πρέπει να κατοχυρωθεί κι αυτή η έννοια; Τι, έτσι θα την αφήσουμε;
Αν και... εδώ που τα λέμε... τη συγκεκριμένη πουστίτσα δεν την έκανε αυτή αλλά τα οπαδά της. Οπότε πρέπει να συνθέσουμε και να αυτοσχεδιάσουμε. Χμ.


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 11, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Οπότε πρέπει να συνθέσουμε και να αυτοσχεδιάσουμε. Χμ.



Φανοποβισμός, φανοποβία.
Fanopovism, fanopovia.
(POV, point of view by someone's fans)

ή γενικότερα

στρεψογραφία, στρεψογράφοι, στρεψογραφώ


----------



## bernardina (Sep 11, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> Φανοποβισμός, φανοποβία.
> Fanopovism, fanopovia.
> (POV, point of view by someone's fans)



Εχμ.. όχι ακριβώς (δεδομένου ότι δεν ήταν απλώς η άποψη των οπαδών κάποιου, αλλά κανονική, εσκεμμένη διαστρέβλωση στοιχείων).

Όμως μου δίνεις μια καλή ιδέα για άλλο νεολογισμό:
Μελιδονισμός = ελαφρώς ξώφαλτση αλλά πάντα ευφάνταστη και δημιουργική απόπειρα ορισμού λέξεων. ;)

(Καλή καρδιά, ε!) :wub:


----------



## bernardina (Sep 11, 2012)

Μαζί γράφαμε :laugh:


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 11, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Εχμ.. όχι ακριβώς (δεδομένου ότι δεν ήταν απλώς η άποψη των οπαδών κάποιου, αλλά κανονική, εσκεμμένη διαστρέβλωση στοιχείων).
> 
> Όμως μου δίνεις μια καλή ιδέα για άλλο νεολογισμό:
> Μελιδονισμός = ελαφρώς ξώφαλτση αλλά πάντα ευφάνταστη και δημιουργική απόπειρα ορισμού λέξεων. ;)
> ...



 έβαλα, με έδιτ, και το στρεψογραφία


----------



## bernardina (Sep 11, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> έβαλα, με έδιτ, και το στρεψογραφία


Ναι, γι' αυτό είπα ότι γράφαμε μαζί


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 11, 2012)

Ψάχνοντας βρήκα και τη *στρεψολογία* δίχως χρήση σε σύγχρονο ελληνικό διαδικτυακό κείμενο.

Και όμως, δίπλα στο "μη βάζεις λόγια στο στόμα, μη διαστρέφεις αυτό που είπα", 
θα μπορούσε εναλλακτικά να ειπωθεί, αν ταιριάζει, "με στρεψολόγησες, μη με στρεψολογείς, είσαι στρεψολόγος"


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2012)

Να θυμίσω ότι όροι που δημιουργούμε για το κέφι μας μπαίνουν στις Λεξιπλασίες. Στους Νεολογισμούς καταγράφουμε λέξεις που θεωρούμε ότι έχουν διαδοθεί αρκετά ώστε να πιστεύουμε ότι θα επικρατήσουν, ότι καλό είναι να τις μάθουν και άλλοι (για να επικρατήσουν πιο γρήγορα) και ότι δεν αποκλείεται να τις δούμε και στην επόμενη έκδοση του ΛΝΕΓ (ή του ΛΚΝ;;;).


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2012)

Δεν μπορώ να βάλω τους όρους στους νεολογισμούς γιατί δεν είναι γνωστοί και μάλιστα νομίζω ότι ο ένας έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί λάθος. 

*κρισιγενής, -ής, -ές* _επίθ._ που έχει προκύψει ως συνέπεια μιας κρίσης, συν. της τρέχουσας οικονομικής κρίσης: _κρισιγενής ανεργία_.

*κρισιγόνος, -α (-ος), -ο* _επίθ._ που προκαλεί οικονομικές ή άλλες κρίσεις: _κρισιγόνος καπιταλισμός._


----------



## Zazula (Sep 19, 2012)

*πεζεραστής *(_Peugeραστής_) ο φανατικός —και όχι άδικα!— των αυτοκινήτων Πεζό
ΝΒ Η χρήση της λέξης να αποφεύγεται στην Κρήτη, ειδικά ως κατηγορούμενο με ρήμα στο α' ενικό (_είμαι μεγάλος πεζεραστής)._


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2012)

Ωρέ συ, ζιάντα ν' αποφεύζεται; Ίντα θα βζει; Η ζάντα θα του βζει ζή τ' όνομα;
 
*πεζόφιλοι*:


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2012)

Με έμπνευση από συζήτηση για την αρίθμηση με το κόππα.





*1. Κόππα κεραυνός
2. Κόππα γκλίτσα
3. Κόππα κουδουνίστρα
4. Κόππα καμπάνα​*


----------



## Themis (Sep 21, 2012)

κοππάζω: 1. Εμπνέομαι από το κόππα για να επιδοθώ σε λεξιπλασίες και λοιπές ευφάνταστες δραστηριότητες. _Ο Νίκελ κοππάζει ασυστόλως._ 2. Γίνομαι ενενήντα χρονών. _Σιγά μην κοππάσει, τέτοιο σαπάκι που είναι._


----------



## pidyo (Sep 23, 2012)

Μια που ξαναπιάσατε αυτό το νήμα: 

*Αιολική γη*: Terra Babiniotea. Κατοικείται από αγώρια χωρίς φιλαινάδες. Κύριο αγροτικό προϊόν: ρωδάκινα. Κύριο βιομηχανικό προϊόν: τσηρώτο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2012)

*ωτομοντέλο* (το) 1. το μοντέλο αυτοκινήτου. 2. φωτομοντέλο που διαφημίζει αυτοκίνητο (φωτογραφίες).


(Διορθωτική παρέμβαση σε πρόσφατη λεξιπλασία του drazen)


----------



## Themis (Oct 8, 2012)

*argumentum **ad **synestrammenum:* Επιχείρημα περί της σπουδαιότητας των ζητημάτων, βασισμένο σε ακατάρριπτη επιστημονική μέθοδο. Συγκαλείται έκτακτη λεξιλογική σύναξη για την εξέταση του φλέγοντος ζητήματος και, αν εμφανιστεί η Συνεστραμμένη Όλιβερ, προκύπτει αβίαστα το συμπέρασμα ότι το ζήτημα είναι πάρα μα πάρα πολύ σημαντικό.

*argumentum **ad **Alexandram:* Επιχείρημα περί της ύπαρξης ορίων της ανθρώπινης αντοχής. Προκύπτει από την ιδέα ενός σαδιστή να αναθέσει στην Αλεξάνδρα τον υποτιτλισμό μιας συνέντευξης όπου ο συνεντευξιαζόμενος κακολογούσε τον γιο της.

*argumentum **ad **paidakium:* Επιχείρημα περί της ύπαρξης ορίων του ανθρώπινου θάρρους. Προκύπτει από τη θέσπιση της ποινής για ασέβεια έναντι των αδμινιστρατομοδερατόρων της Λεξιλογίας, ότι όποιος διαπράξει τέτοιο ολίσθημα θα πρέπει στην επόμενη λεξιλογική σύναξη να φάει περισσότερα παϊδάκια από τον Νίκελ.

*argumentum **ad **Palavram:* Επιχείρημα περί της μη ύπαρξης ορίων του ανθρώπινου θάρρους, αντίθετο του προηγούμενου. Προκύπτει από το γεγονός ότι η Παλάβρα δεν ορρωδεί προ ουδενός, των μεταφραστικών εξτρίμ σπορ συμπεριλαμβανομένων.

*argumentum **ad **Zazulam:* Επιχείρημα περί της απύθμενης σκληρότητας της ανθρώπινης ψυχής. Ευεξήγητο. Τι κάνει νιάου νιάου στα κεραμίδια;

*argumentum **ad **Themium:* Επιχείρημα περί της φθίνουσας παραγωγικότητας των εργαζομένων όταν έχουν υπερβολικά πολλή δουλειά. Αφού ούτως ή άλλως δεν προλαβαίνουν να την κάνουν, εφευρίσκουν κάτι άλλο να ασχοληθούν. Όχι, δεν σας λέω από πού προκύπτει.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 11, 2012)

*σφάλτερ έγκο* = ο λάθος μου εαυτός
*εφιάλτερ έγκο* = ο κακός μου εαυτός
*ψάλτερ έγκο* = αυτό που είναι ο δεξιός ψάλτης για τον αριστερό και αντιστρόφως


----------



## bernardina (Oct 12, 2012)

*αναμνηστήρας *= το φουρφούρι που μας δρόσιζε στον καύσωνα. Για λίγο μας θυμίζει το φευγάτο καλοκαίρι πριν το ανεβάσουμε στο πατάρι. Και του χρόνου!

Εναλλακτικά: ο αρραβωνιάρης που ξαποστείλαμε λίγο πριν το γάμο γιατί ανακαλύψαμε πως δεν μας έκανε και είναι πια μια μακρινή ανάμνηση. Στην περίπτωση που προλάβαμε και τον παντρευτήκαμε αλλά τον ξαποστείλαμε μετά, λέγεται απλώς _ο συχωρεμένος_.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 12, 2012)

Μπέρνι, για το «εναλλακτικό» ακόμη και το slang.gr τη Λεξιλογία δείχνει: http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/anemnistiras_9922.


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2012)

Παλιά λέγαμε *βουβουζέλα*.

Αφού διάβασα αυτό για τον πληθυντικό ευγενείας, πιστεύω ότι η λέξη θα έπρεπε να είναι:

*τυτυέλα*, πληθ. *βουβουζελάτε*

(Μήπως παραήταν δυνατό το χτεσινό κρασί;...)


----------



## Themis (Oct 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> (Μήπως παραήταν δυνατό το χτεσινό κρασί;...)


Ασφαλώς ήταν και δυνατό και καλό.


----------



## MelidonisM (Oct 17, 2012)

*to bold = βαρυτυπώ
bold (text) = βαρύτυπο, βαρυτυπημένο *

*η δόκιμη μετάφραση: έντονη γραμματοσειρά.*

*Βαρυτύπησε και συ, μπορείς.* 
+
_πλαγιότυπα_, *βαρυπλαγιότυπα*


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2012)

Meli, σε μετέφερα εδώ. Στους νεολογισμούς βάζουμε λέξεις με ευρεία διάδοση που θα έπρεπε ίσως να μπουν στα λεξικά.


----------



## MelidonisM (Oct 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Meli, σε μετέφερα εδώ. Στους νεολογισμούς βάζουμε λέξεις με ευρεία διάδοση που θα έπρεπε ίσως να μπουν στα λεξικά.


όπως το μπολντάρω, μπολνταρισμένο· ίσως το nonce words θα έπρεπε να μετονομαστεί πρωτολογισμοί, αν και θα έχανε ο τίτλος το ψυχαγωγικό του ύφος.


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2012)

Ναι, το έχω μετανιώσει που δεν έχω κάνει ειδικό νήμα για τους πρωτολογισμούς, δηλαδή τις σοβαρές προτάσεις για νέες λέξεις. Φοβήθηκα ότι θα ερχόταν πάντα κάποιος και θα μας κατέστρεφε όλη τη χαρά της ανακάλυψης (Σιγά την πρόταση... Έτσι κι έτσι...). Εγώ θα ήμουν ο πρώτος που θα έβαζε φιτιλιές.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 17, 2012)

*Γειτονέτ *= υπηρεσία πρόσβασης στο διαδίκτυο την οποία προσφέρει, κατά κανόνα εν αγνοία του κι ανυποψίαστος, ο γείτονας που έχει ασύρματο δίκτυο αφύλαχτο ή WEP (που σπάει για πλάκα) ή με default κωδικούς· συχνά αποδεικνύεται σωτήρια για περιπλανώμενους (ηλεμαχητές του δρόμου), εκτοπισθέντες (πχ φοιτητές σε πατρικό/εξοχικό χωρίς adsl), επισκέπτες σε e-μυρωδιάδικο σπίτι κλπ. Λημματογραφήθηκε το πάλαι ποτέ και από την _Ελευθεροτυπία_. <20 διαδικτυακά ευρήματα σήμερα (κρίμας μέγα!), όπου βρίσκουμε και μια πρόταση για απόδοση: *neighbournet *. Όταν το γειτονέτ εξαφανίζεται από τον υπολογιστή. _Έχουν σύνδεση στο ίντερνετ και μου έχουν δώσει τους κωδικούς, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν πιάνω αρκετά καλό σήμα για να να μπω στο γειτονέτ._


----------



## Themis (Oct 21, 2012)

*λεξβιασμός*​ [Λεξ(ιλογία)+(εκ)βιασμός, με επίδραση από τον σεξβιασμό] Εκβιασμός που αποβλέπει στην παροχή λεξιλογικών υπηρεσιών. _Σεξβιασμός-ξεσεξβιασμός Λεξβιασμός-ξελεξβιασμός, πάρ' το απόφαση: κατέβαινε στα γρήγορα μετάφραση αυτού του όρου, αλλιώς θα καρφώσω στον Νίκελ ότι έγραψες τη "συνωμοσία" με όμικρον-ωμέγα._


----------



## Themis (Oct 21, 2012)

Παρόραμα: Αντί _Σεξβιασμός-ξεσεξβιασμός_ να διαβαστεί _Λεξβιασμός-ξελεξβιασμός_. Μα όλο στο σεξ έχει τον νου του; :angry:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 21, 2012)

*λεξαιρετική* (π.χ. πρόταση): Αιρετική πρόταση από Λεξιλόγο για την απόδοση κάποιου όρου, πρόταση που τελικά αποδεικνύεται εξαιρετική. Σύνθετο από το Λεξιλογία + αιρετικός (όσο είναι πρόταση) και το Λεξιλογία + εξαιρετικός (όταν έχει γίνει αποδεκτή).


----------



## Themis (Oct 21, 2012)

*λεξόλυγα* Λεξαιρετική (βλ. ανωτέρω) πρόταση που κόβεται στις εξετάσεις για τη μετάβαση από την αιρετικότητα στην εξαιρετικότητα και συνεπώς αποδεικνύεται πομφόλυγα. _Είσαι στα καλά σου; Να λέμε το relevance_ _"σχετικότητα" και __καθαρίσαμε; Βρε, δεν αφήνεις τις λεξόλυγες λέω εγώ;

_*λεξολυγμός* Ολολυγμός του προτείναντος ατυχήσασα λεξαιρετική πρόταση η οποία αποδεικνύεται λεξόλυγα. _Μη δίνεις σημασία στη γκρίνια του: πληγωμένος εγωισμός και λεξολυγμοί._


----------



## Zazula (Oct 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Και επίσης: *υγιεινιστικός*.


*υγιεινηστικός *= αυτός που θέλει να τρέφεται υγιεινά και στο τέλος μένει νηστικός (πχ επειδή τον παρέσυραν σε κρεατάδικα ο Νίκελ κι ο Ζάζουλας:inno:)


----------



## bernardina (Oct 23, 2012)

Zazula said:


> *υγιεινηστικός *= αυτός που θέλει να τρέφεται υγιεινά και στο τέλος μένει νηστικός (πχ επειδή τον παρέσυραν σε κρεατάδικα ο Νίκελ κι ο Ζάζουλας:inno:)



*Τραβατεμεκιασκλαίος *= ο ντεμέκ υγιεινιστής που κάνει τάχα ότι διαμαρτύρεται όταν ο Νίκελ και ο Ζάζουλας τον σέρνουν στα κρεατάδικα, αλλά μόλις χωρίσουν οι δρόμοι τους τραβάει μια μερίδα χοιρινό γύρο με απ' όλα. Και πίνει και μια παγωμένη για να ξεπλύνει το στόμα του από τα λίπια.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 23, 2012)

*κλαιονίκη *= η γυναίκα που καταφέρνει τα πάντα με τη δύναμη του κλάματός της (επιστημονική ονομασία: _Κλαματιανή η περικλαίουσα_)· _Άσε, πάλι με τούμπαρε η κλαιονίκη η γυναίκα μου και μου 'κανε κλαματική απόσπαση ένα πενηντάευρο_.


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2012)

*συνένεση* (η) ένεση αυτοπεποίθησης που κάνεις σε συμφορουμίτη όταν συμφωνείς με τα λεγόμενά του προσθέτοντας το *συνένα* σου (+1).


----------



## Zazula (Oct 30, 2012)

*μοναχοπέδη *= τροχοπέδη στη δικαστική διερεύνηση σκανδάλου, ενεργοποιούμενη από Μονή που (φέρεται να) εμπλέκεται σε αυτό· άλλ. _*καλογεροπέδη*_ (μεγαλύτερη κατασκευάστρια εταιρία είναι η Βατοπέδη)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 31, 2012)

Επειδή δεν λέμε ν' αποφασίσουμε (http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12369):

*τυφλώνας *= τυφώνας + κυκλώνας (συνήθ. σε πακέτο προσφοράς) — δεν βλέπεις από πού σου 'ρθε!
*θερμοseaφώνας *= τυφώνας σε ζεστές θάλασσες


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2012)

*λυγμένος*, *λυγμένη*, *λυγμένο*
χαρακτηρισμός που προσδιορίζει ό,τι προκαλεί λυγμούς με την πάροδο του χρόνου· έ_πηξα στους λυγμένους λογαριασμούς_ ΦΡΑΣ. _*παίρνω λυγμένα *_βάζω τους λυγμούς με το παραμικρό· _παίρνει λυγμένα, δεν θα βγάλεις άκρη μαζί της_ (ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡ.) *λυγμένοι τρόφιμοι* βαρέως καταθλιπτικοί έγκλειστοι φρενοκομείου


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 2, 2012)

*δεινόγαυρος* Σεβάσμιος οπαδός του Ολυμπιακού (δεινόσαυρος+γαύρος), που έζησε μεγάλες στιγμές της ομάδας του, που έχουν γίνει στιχάκια στους ύμνους που ψέλνει η σημερινή γαυρονεολαία (π.χ. είδε την ομάδα που νίκησε την ομάδα του Πελέ, έβλεπε μπάλα στο Ποδηλατοδρόμιο πριν χτιστεί το _προηγούμενο_ Καραϊσκάκη και τα σκαλάκια του, ακούγοντας τι γίνεται στα άλλα γήπεδα από τραν(τ)ζιστοράκι, έμαθε τον (έμπαινε) Γιούτσο όταν οι αθλητικές εφημερίδες έλεγαν ακόμη για τον Γιουτσόφ, και άλλα τέτοια που ανήκουν πραγματικά σε άλλες εποχές)...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 4, 2012)

*ρεπουστιά*: Το να δηλώνει η Μαρία Ρεπούση ότι «ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν μπορεί να καταργήσει την Έξοδο του Μεσολογγίου, διότι αυτή έγινε» και εσύ να βάζεις τίτλο «Μαρία Ρεπούση: Να καταργηθεί η Έξοδος του Μεσολογγίου», σε μια προσπάθεια να ντοπάρεις μερικούς εθνόκαυλους ακόμα, μπας και κάνουν καμιά εκατοστή οργισμένα κλικ παραπάνω στο site σου. (Από εδώ)


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2012)

Για την είδηση αυτή καθαυτή έφτασα μέχρι τον Βηματοδότη, αλλά την ερώτηση της κ. Ρεπούση στον υπουργό Παιδείας δεν τη βρήκα.

*Να αλλάξει ο τρόπος εορτασμού της Εξόδου του Μεσολογγίου*, της ανατίναξης της Αρμάτας στις Σπέτσες, της αναπαράστασης στο Κούγκι, οι εκδηλώσεις για το Λάβαρο της Αγίας Λαύρας, ζητεί η βουλευτής της ΔΗΜΑΡ κυρία Μαρία Ρεπούση, η οποία χαρακτηρίζει όλες αυτές τις αναπαραστάσεις, περιλαμβανομένης και της αναπαράστασης της εισόδου των ελληνικών στρατευμάτων στη Θεσσαλονίκη ως... «εθνικιστικά κιτς». Δεν προσφέρουν τίποτα αναπαράγουν την εθνικιστική έξαρση, επαναλαμβάνονται συνεχώς και δεν γίνεται κανένας ιστορικός στοχασμός, λέει η βουλευτής της ΔΗΜΑΡ.

«Η έξοδος του Μεσολογγίου δεν θα μπορούσε να καταργηθεί», σημείωσε η κυρία Ρεπούση την Τρίτη το πρωί «διότι έγινε και κανείς δεν μπορεί να την καταργήσει«. 

»Εκείνο που πρέπει να ξανασκεφθούμε είναι ο τρόπος που γιορτάζουμε τις εθνικές επετείους ώστε να πάψουν να είναι στερεοτυπικές και να γίνουν περισσότερο αναστοχαστικές και χρήσιμες για την ιστορική μας μνήμη, αλλά και την προοπτική της χώρας μας». 

Ζητεί όμως από τον υπουργό Παιδείας κ. Κ. Αρβανιτόπουλο και κάτι άλλο η κυρία Ρεπούση: «Να καταργηθούν εδώ και τώρα οι μαθητικές παρελάσεις». Ούτε αυτές προσφέρουν τίποτα, είναι αναχρονιστικές, θεσπίσθηκαν επί Μεταξά και είμαστε, όπως λέει η μοναδική χώρα στην Ευρώπη που διοργανώνουμε μαθητικές παρελάσεις.


----------



## SBE (Nov 4, 2012)

Για τις παρελάσεις συμφωνώ, γιατί έχουν καταντήσει αηδία. Παράλληλα να καταργηθεί η σχολική αργία της 17ης Νοεμβρίου που καθιερώθηκε για να έχουμε να καθόμαστε. 

Για τις αναπαραστάσεις μαχών κλπ κλπ, πολύ ελιτίστικη τη βλέπω την κα Ρεπούση. Αν αντί για αναπαράσταση το λέγαμε λαϊκό δρώμενο στους δρόμους της πόλης με ερασιτέχνες ηθοποιούς θα φωνάζαμε γιατί το ΥΠΠΟ δεν επιδοτεί. Όλα είναι δηλαδή ζήτημα ταμπέλας. Κι επειδή πρόσφατα άκουγα στο ραδιόφωνο εδώ μια σχετική συζήτηση (όχι για την Ελλάδα, για τις διάφορες αναπαραστάσεις που οργανώνουν τοπικοί δήμοι κλπ με αφορμή κάτι που έγινε στον Καναδά), λέγανε ότι το ανομολόγητο κίνητρο σε όλα αυτά είναι το χρήμα: με αυτές τις γιορτές προσπαθούν να προσελκύσουν κανέναν επισκέπτη, να αποκτήσει κάποιο ενδιαφέρον η περιοχή. 
Κατά τ' άλλα σιγά τις φοβερές αναπαραστάσεις. Έχω δει λίγο στην τηλεόραση από αναπαράσταση στις ΗΠΑ και ήταν πιο πολύ της πλάκας παρά υπερπαραγωγή του Σπήλμπεργκ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2012)

*ευρωθαυμαστικό*: Σύμβολο που θα αντικαταστήσει υποχρεωτικά το απλό και άδολο ερωτηματικό θαυμαστικό στην Ευρώπη μετά την ολοκλήρωση της οικονομικής και νομισματικής ένωσης.


----------



## Costas (Nov 7, 2012)

*Παρνόχι*: παρών, ναι και όχι ("Μεταμφιεσμένη στη σημερινή ψηφοφορία η ΔΗΜΑΡ!" του Νίκου Ζαχαριάδη, με νόστιμο φωτομοντάζ του Μάκη Ανανιάδη)


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2012)

*εξομείωση* (η) η προς τα κάτω μισθολογική εξομοίωση.

Με πολλά ευρήματα από ευρηματικούς ανορθόγραφους.


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2012)

*λονδεινόσαυρος* (ή *λονδινόσαυρος*) (ο) ον που το έχει ξεχάσει ο χρόνος αλλά διατηρείται αναλλοίωτο λόγω του συντηρητικού κλίματος και του ανανεωτικού ψύχους του Λονδίνου, όπου διαβιοί.

Εμπνευσμένη λεξιπλασία της SBE εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 11, 2012)

*σταυρο-copy* (ή _*σταυρο-copy-μα*_)
το μιμητικό-μεταδοτικό σταυροκόπημα, όπως περιγράφεται στο κάτωθι φρέσκο ανέκδοτο: _Μη τυχόν και κάνει τον σταυρό της μια γριά μέσα στο λεωφορείο — αμέσως να τον κάνουν όλες!!! Το γνωστό σε όλους σταυρο-copy..._


----------



## bernardina (Nov 15, 2012)

*Μουλτιτάσκης *, ο (ουσ) = ο μουλτιτάσκων, ο κάμνων τον άνεμον κουβάριον ομού και ταυτοχρόνως. Θηλ. Μουλτιτάσκα;


----------



## daeman (Nov 15, 2012)

..
Όχι. Η μουλτιτάσκη, όπως η παιδίσκη, Μπέρνη.

Γκρινιάξτε τώρα για το κόμμα της κλητικής προσφώνησης, αν θέλετε.

Το ρήμα: _μουλτιτασκεύω_, έτσι για να ριμάρει με το «όλα τα μουσκεύω». _Μουλτιτάσκεψα, μουλτιτάσκεψα, τα μούσκεψα στο τέλος. __Δυστυχώς, μ' έβαλαν και πλήρωσα τα σπασμένα, και ήταν και πολλά, οπότε μουλτιτάσκασα χοντρά._


----------



## Themis (Nov 16, 2012)

*λεξιφλόγος*: αυτός που μέσα του καίει άσβεστη η φλόγα της Λεξιλογίας.
*λεξιφλόγωση*: το πάθος τού ως άνω.
*λεξιφλώρος*: αυτός που απέχει από το πάθος της λεξιφλόγωσης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2012)

daeman said:


> Το ρήμα: _μουλτιτασκεύω_, έτσι για να ριμάρει με το «όλα τα μουσκεύω».


Άλλη πρόταση: _μουλτιτάσκω_ (εκ των μούλτι +*τάσκω)


Παραδείγματα χρήσης:

_Πάλι μουλτιτάσκει ασύστολα ο Ζάζουλας, με το σύστημά του.
Εξαπανέκαθεν οι γονείς μουλτιέτασκαν μέχρι να περπατήσουν τα παιδιά τους.
_
Το τραγούδι της μουλτιτάσκουσας γυναίκας (από την Αφροδίτη Μάνου):


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2012)

pidyo said:


> *γκοσιπάδικο*, το (ουσ.) = Έντυπο ή ηλεκτρονικό ΜΜΕ με κουτσομπολίστικο κυρίως περιεχόμενο (επίθ. γκοσιπάδικος, -η, -ο).
> Το διάβασα σήμερα, σε αθλητικό άρθρο, το οποίο δυστυχώς ξέχασα να σημειώσω. Βρίσκω ελάχιστα (δύο μόνον) κανονικά γκουγκλίσματα, όπου χρησιμοποιείται το επίθετο, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση πως θα χρησιμοποιηθεί στο μέλλον, καθώς θα μπορούσε να χαρακτηρίσει πολλούς από τους δημοφιλείς ιστοτόπους.



*σπερμολόγιο* (το) διαδικτυακό βήμα ή ιστολόγιο που ειδικεύεται σε διάδοση ανεξέλεγκτων και συχνά κακόβουλων φημών, ιδίως για σεξουαλικές σχέσεις διασήμων


----------



## Themis (Nov 17, 2012)

*σπερματολόγιο*: σπερμολόγιο άκρως ειδικευμένο στις σεξουαλικές σχέσεις διασήμων.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2012)

Τσκ, τσκ, τσκ! Και ήθελα να το κρατήσω σε κάποιο επίπεδο!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2012)

σπερμολόγιο > σπερματολόγιο > τι ακολουθεί; Μα φυσικά, το *εκσπερματολόγιο* (definition pending).


----------



## pidyo (Nov 17, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> *εκσπερματολόγιο* (definition pending).


Δείγμα γραφής εικαστικού καλλιτέχνη που έχει προχωρήσει πολλά επίπεδα την τεχνική του Πόλοκ.


----------



## Themis (Nov 17, 2012)

Δόκτορα, μήπως results-oriented σπερματολόγιο;
Τι θα σκέφτεται άραγε ο Νίκελ για το επίπεδο που ήθελε να κρατήσει; :blush:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2012)

Themis said:


> Τι θα σκέφτεται άραγε ο Νίκελ για το επίπεδο που ήθελε να κρατήσει; :blush:


Ότι ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι θα καρπίσει αυτό που σπέρνεις;


----------



## Themis (Nov 18, 2012)

*ρογηρεύουσα* [εικάζεται ότι πρόκειται για επίθετο, αλλά τα άλλα γένη πλην του θηλυκού είναι αμάρτυρα και δεν είναι ώρα να μπλέκουμε με το αν το πράγμα προϋπάρχει της έννοιας ή η έννοια του πράγματος]: η αναπληρώνουσα τον Ρογήρο επί νομικών θεμάτων όταν ο Ρογήρος δεν είναι εκεί. _Ήταν Κυριακή πρωί και η Αλεξάνδρα αμφέβαλλε αν θα έπαιρνε απάντηση στο ερώτημά της, αλλά έφτασαν 13 λεπτά για να σχολιάσει η ρογηρεύουσα υπηρεσίας._


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 18, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2012)

Πρωτολογισμός:

*πολυμπαρούφα* (η) κείμενο το οποίο περιλαμβάνει μεγάλη ποικιλία λαθών, ανοησιών, ψεμάτων και μεγαλοστομιών.
Πρώτη εμφάνιση:
Πριν από μερικά χρόνια, είχα εντοπίσει το Λερναίο στα θέματα Έκθεσης που πρότεινε κορυφαίο αθηναϊκό φροντιστήριο σε μεγάλη εφημερίδα και είχα αναρωτηθεί αν θα φτάσουμε στο σημείο να διδάσκεται αυτή η πολυμπαρούφα στα πανεπιστήμια. — Νίκος Σαραντάκος στο ιστολόγημα «Το Λερναίο διδάσκεται στα σχολεία»


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2012)

..
ΣΥΝ: *μουλτιμπούρδα* (η) [multi + μπούρδα (ισπαν. burda 'χοντροκομμένη', 'αδέξιο ψέμα')]
_επίθ._ *μπουρδάτο* (κείμενο): βραστό που σερβίρεται με το ζωμό του και τα πρόσθετα υλικά: _Πρώτον διαβαίνει το εκζεστόν ψησσόπουλον μπουρδάτον_ (Προδρ. IV 172 xφφ HK κριτ. υπ. (έκδ. _μπρου‑_), [πρβλ. μπουρδέτο], αχταρμάς (ο) _(Διάβαζε, διάβαζε τόσα χρόνια μα τα 'χει κάνει έναν αχταρμά μες στο μυαλό του),_ τουρλού (το), ΦΡ: _τουρλού μανιφατούρα_, για πολλά και ποικίλα αντικείμενα ακατάστατα τοποθετημένα ή για πολύ μπερδεμένη υπόθεση. [τουρκ. türlü], *πολυ**παρλαπίπα* (η), [_αρχ_. θραύσματα λιθοπλινθοκεράμων (οὐδὲν χρήσιμά ἐστιν)]


----------



## Isiliel (Nov 20, 2012)

Αυτές τις μέρες που έμπλεξα με τον κατιδεασμό, είπα να φτιάξω κι εγώ μια λεξούλα να τον περιγράφει: 
*νοηφώνας* εκ του νου και του τυφώνα  ...τρικυμία εν κρανίω


----------



## Themis (Nov 23, 2012)

*μέθοδος κλιπιτικλόπο*: όταν πληκτρολογούμε αδιαφορώντας για λάθη, κενά και ανακρίβειες, για να ξαναγυρίσουμε και να επιμεληθούμε ό,τι γράψαμε. ΣΥΝ.: _αβαγιού χα, τοποτόπ τοποτόπ__
Copyright by Bernie
_


----------



## Zbeebz (Nov 24, 2012)

Themis said:


> *μέθοδος κλιπιτικλόπο*: όταν πληκτρολογούμε αδιαφορώντας για λάθη, κενά και ανακρίβειες, για να ξαναγυρίσουμε και να επιμεληθούμε ό,τι γράψαμε. ΣΥΝ.: _αβαγιού χα, τοποτόπ τοποτόπ__
> Copyright by Bernie
> _


Το πλήρες όνομα της μεθόδου: "Αβάγιου χα τοποτόπ τοποτόπ μίχα χου Γουέλς Φάργκο και Σια Βιτσίτα όβα όβα."
Αν το έχω ξαναγράψει σε κάνα άλλο θέμα, συγχωρήστε μου την άνοια!


----------



## bernardina (Nov 24, 2012)

Zbeebz said:


> Το πλήρες όνομα της μεθόδου: "Αβάγιου χα τοποτόπ τοποτόπ μίχα χου Γουέλς Φάργκο και Σια Βιτσίτα όβα όβα."
> Αν το έχω ξαναγράψει σε κάνα άλλο θέμα, συγχωρήστε μου την άνοια!



Την άνοια τη συγχωρούμε (άλλωστε πάσχουμε), την άγνοια όχι!


----------



## Palavra (Nov 29, 2012)

*Μυθοχάφτης* ο Ο10 θηλ. *μυθοχάφτισσα* & *μυθοχάφτρα*: Αυτός που, αν και έχει το διαδίκτυο στις άκρες των δαχτύλων του, προτιμάει αντί να επιβεβαιώνει την αλήθεια των όσων διαβάζει, να χάβει άκριτα μύθους - ιδίως τους εθνοκεντρικούς, που του δημιουργούν και ψυχική ανάταση. Η παροδικότητα της τελευταίας οδηγεί το μυθοχάφτη σε αναζήτηση ακόμα περισσότερων μύθων, ώστε να διαρκεί περισσότερο το συναίσθημα της ευφορίας που του δημιουργείται από αυτούς. Οι Έλληνες μυθοχάφτες δείχνουν προτίμηση σε μύθους που αφορούν την ανωτερότητα και το μεγαλείο της ελληνικής γλώσσας, αν και δεν λένε όχι σε μύθους που αποδίδουν τα εκάστοτε δεινά της πατρίδας τους σε άνωθεν ψεκασμούς με ανθελληνοφλίτ (βλ. λ). Πριν την εφεύρεση του διαδικτύου, ο μυθοχάφτης περιοριζόταν στη λιγότερο ταχεία και σίγουρα λιγότερο ικανοποιητική αναμάσηση μύθων που μεταδίδονταν μέσω προφορικής παράδοσης.

Μόνο 1.000.000 λέξεις έχουν τα πτωχά αγγλικά!
Είναι επικίνδυνο να ειρωνεύεσαι στο Διαδίκτυο!


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2012)

*αντμινάρισμα *(το) η διαχείριση ιστοτόπου με τρόπο που υπολείπεται σημαντικά του ιδανικού.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 30, 2012)

*Αντμινιλίκι*, απ' την άλλην, είναι το δυσάρεστο, βρόμικο και κουραστικό κομμάτι της δουλειάς του admin, που όμως πρέπει να γίνει.


----------



## Earion (Dec 3, 2012)

*Γραπτομηχανή*

Στην Καρδαμύλη κάποιος είχε μια ωραία λεξιπλαστική έμπνευση για να διαφημίσει μια έκθεση ζωγραφικής







Έκοψε και έραψε!


----------



## Eleni_B (Dec 3, 2012)

Earion said:


> Στην Καρδαμύλη κάποιος είχε φαεινή έμπνευση πώς να διαφημίσει μια έκθεση



Πάντως το όνομα της εμπνεύστριας στην αρχή το διάβασα ως _ρόμπα_: το πρωινό ένδυμα που φορώ μετά του ξυπνήματος ή γενικώς το ουσιαστικό το οποίο είθισται να χρησιμοποιείται σαρκαστικά σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις (βλ. έγινα ρόμπα).


----------



## Zazula (Dec 3, 2012)

Έχεις προσέξει πόσες εγγραφές υπάρχουν στο ΡΟΜΠΑ στο http://11888.ote.gr/web/guest/home; :laugh:


----------



## Themis (Dec 4, 2012)

*δευτεροτριτοτεταρτοσκεψίαση*: ατέρμονες αμφιταλαντεύσεις πριν από τη λήψη αποφάσεων. _Υποφέρω από ανίατη δευτεροτριτοτεταρτοσκεψίαση και ανάθεμα αν μπορώ να αποφασίσω μόνη μου ακόμα και σε περιπτώσεις που θα έπρεπε.
Copyright by Irini_


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2012)

Themis said:


> *δευτεροτριτοτεταρτοσκεψίαση*: ... _Copyright by Irini_


  Irenresolution > Ir-resolution :laugh:


----------



## Elsa (Dec 4, 2012)

Από το τελευταίο βιντεάκι του Σίλα Σεραφείμ, δυο πετυχημένα: 
-ταριφασίστες: οι ταξιτζήδες του σωματείου της Χ.Α.
-αξιοlibido: ο Τατσόπουλος έριξε τη μισή Αθήνα με τη λίμπιντο, ο Σίλας την άλλη μισή ποντάροντας στο αξιολίμπιντο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> **κλισάρι* (πρωτολογισμός) οδηγός κλίσης των κλιτών μερών του λόγου (από την _κλίση_ με επίδραση από το _λυσάρι_).



Σήμερα μιλούσα με τον φίλο Γιώργο Μαλακό, τον δημιουργό της Ελληνομάθειας, και του είπα κάποια στιγμή για το _κλισάρι_ του (η Ελληνομάθεια, ανάμεσα σε άλλα, λέει πώς να κλίνουμε λέξεις της Αρχαίας και της Νέας Ελληνικής) και του άρεσε ο πρωτολογισμός και σκέφτεται να τον χρησιμοποιήσει. Ήρθα κι εγώ να το προσθέσω εδώ και ανακαλύπτω ότι το είχα ξανασκεφτεί πριν από οκτώ μήνες. Καλότυχο, λοιπόν.

Θα έχουμε νέα από την Ελληνομάθεια αυτές τις μέρες. Στο μεταξύ:
http://www.lexigram.gr/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 6, 2012)

*αυθαίρετρο, το* Ολόκληρο ξενοδοχειακό ή τουριστικό συγκρότημα γεμάτο αυθαίρετες κατασκευές και λειτουργικές αυθαιρεσίες, μαύρη εργασία κ.λπ: _Μα με τα αυθαίρετρα στις παραλίες θα έρθει η ανάπτυξη, κύριε πρόεδρε;_


----------



## pidyo (Dec 8, 2012)

Μια που δεν υπάρχει ειδικό νήμα για νεολογισμούς που αφορούν όρους που δεν πρόλαβαν να εισαχθούν στα ελληνικά προτού χαθούν στη λήθη, ας το βάλω εδώ:

The first gymnacyclidium 

(Γυμνασυκλίδιο; γυμναστικυκλίδιο; ασκησίτροχο; )


----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2012)

Ηωποδηλατοδρόμιο; Δικυκλογυμναστήριο; Μπισικλοπαλαίστρα (για τους ανισόρροπους); Βελοσιπαιδιά, βελοσιπεδιοδρόμιο, βελοσιπεδίον ή βελοσιπαίδεμα; Βελοσιπαιδαγωγείον ή μπισικλαγώι; 
Αν και, για 1869, ίσως ήταν οστεοσειοδρόμιο, από τον οστεοσείστη (ή οστεοδονητή). 

Για κάτι πιο εξτρίμ: Ninja cyclist on a penny farthing.


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2012)

*μπερλουσκόνη (η)* ο μπουχός που σηκώνεται όταν ο τρελαμένος γεροελέφαντας παθαίνει αμόκ.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 15, 2012)

*γαργάλευμα:* το αντικείμενο του γαργαλήματος, (_συνήθ._) πιτσιρίκι αρκετά μεγάλο ώστε να απολαμβάνει το ανηλεές γαργάλημα αλλά και τόσο μικρό ώστε να μην μπορεί να διαφύγει


----------



## Themis (Dec 16, 2012)

*κάχιαρμα: *απειλητικός χαρακτηρισμός του _γαργαλεύματος_ (βλ. λ.) υπό του επιπίπτοντος ενηλίκου, προς υπόμνηση του γεγονότος ότι το πεπρωμένον φυγείν αδύνατον.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 16, 2012)

*νεοάφραγκος -η -ο* _(επίθ)_ Μέλος της συνομοταξίας των άτυχων συμπολιτών μας που ενώ διατηρούν κάποια τεκμήρια πρότερης ευμάρειας, δεν έχουν πλέον το αντίστοιχο οικονομικό επίπεδο για να τα συντηρούν με αποτέλεσμα να καταφεύγουν σε συμπεριφορές που υπογραμμίζουν ότι όχι μόνο η λέξη φιλότιμο δεν υπάρχει μόνο στα ελληνικά, αλλά έχει αρχίσει και να εξαφανίζεται από αυτά.

_--Και που λες, ακούω το γκουπ εκεί που παρκάριζε η τζιπούρα, φωνάζω: «Τι έγινε;» και μου απαντάει η τύπισσα: «Τίποτε, η ρόδα μας.» Περνάω στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο και πλησιάζω για να δω, οπότε μπαίνει στην τζιπούρα, ξεπαρκάρει και φεύγει σπινάροντας. Κοιτάω, μου έκανε μια λακούβα δέκα πόντους στο καπό. «Α, ρε *νεοάφραγκη*», σκέφτομαι, «για ανασφάλιστη είσαι, για άφραγκη και δεν έχεις ούτε τα φαναρτζίδικα. Πούλησες και το φιλότιμο κοψοχρονιά...»_

(Το περιστατικό είναι αληθινό και φρεσκότατο. Σπαρταράει σαν τσιπούρα.)


Επίσης: *νεοαφραγκάτος -η -ο*: Χτες καλωσορίσαμε τον τέως μεγαλοτραπεζίτη στους _νεοαφραγκάτους_.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 23, 2012)

*οιδήμων* = ο ειδήμων που σου τα πρήζει με τις γνώσεις του _[οίδ(ημα) + (ειδ)ήμων]_


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2012)

*λιστοφύλακας (ο)* ο φύλακας μιας λίστας, ιδ. της λίστας Λαγκάρντ.

Πρόκειται για πρωτολογισμό που είδαμε σε σχόλιο του Γ. Παπαχρήστου στα Νέα:

*Οι τρεις λιστοφύλακες*
Η πολιτική, οι πολιτικοί και ο θαυμαστός μικρόκοσμος που τους περιβάλλει, είναι όλα τα προηγούμενα, γι' αυτό και εγώ θα πάω σε κάτι πιο πρακτικό, που έχει πολλά λεφτά και μπόλικο παρασκήνιο. Στη λίστα Λαγκάρντ. Η οποία έφτασε στην Ελλάδα συνοδεία τριών... λιστοφυλάκων!
— Μα γιατί στείλατε τρεις; ρώτησα χθες το βράδυ τον υπουργό Οικονομικών Γιάννη Στουρνάρα.
— Για την αποφυγή οιασδήποτε παρεξήγησης, μου απάντησε αμέσως.
— Δηλαδή, για να το φανταστώ, παρουσιάστηκαν τρεις στο υπουργείο Οικονομικών της Γαλλίας και είπαν "γεια σας ήρθαμε να πάρουμε τη λίστα", και κάποιος τους έδωσε ένα σιντί, το οποίο στη συνέχεια το κρατούσε ένας και οι άλλοι δύο τον πήγαιναν αγκαζέ μη χαθεί; ρώτησα γελώντας.
— Δεν ξέρω πώς ακριβώς έγινε, αλλά όντως τρεις πήγαν, ένας από εμάς, ένας από το ΣΔΟΕ και ένας από τους βοηθούς του οικονομικού εισαγγελέα. 

Πληροφορίες ότι τη λίστα την υποδεχτήκαμε στην Αθήνα με τιμές αρχηγού κράτους θεωρούνται ανακριβείς.

Με την ευκαιρία: το μυθιστόρημα του Σάλιντζερ είναι _Ο φύλακας στη σίκαλη_ και όχι _Ο φύλακας της σίκαλης_.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 25, 2012)

Επειδή πολύς λόγος για Ηρώδη γίνεται και θυμήθηκα τον γιο μου , δανείζομαι δυο παλιότερες λεξιπλασίες του, προσθέτοντάς τους σημαινόμενο. Για κάποιον λόγο, δεν μπορούσε να πει τη λέξη υαλοκαθαριστήρες. Μεταξύ άλλων λοιπόν τους είχε αποκαλέσει: 

αλληλοκαθαριστήρες: διαπλεκόμενοι παράγοντες (το 'να χέρι νίβει τ' άλλο)

αϋλοκαθαριστήρες: υαλοκαθαριστήρες σε αυτοκίνητο με σπασμένο παρμπρίζ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 1, 2013)

*βαρβατόμουρο, το* Μικρό και σπάνιο είδος μούρων, από το απόσταγμα του οποίου κατασκευάζονται πολύχρωμα χαπάκια ειδικής χρήσης.


----------



## SBE (Jan 1, 2013)

εικονογράφηση

 

και ιδού το φυτό


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2013)

(Ούτε καν πρωτολογισμός, αλλά κάπου θέλω να το χώσω. Καλημέρα.)

*χιονοπασπάλισμα* το η κάλυψη μιας περιοχής με ελαφρό στρώμα χιονιού: _Το σωστό χιονοπασπάλισμα σκεπάζει τις στέγες και την πρασινάδα και αφήνει ακάλυπτους τους δρόμους και τις σκάλες._


----------



## daeman (Jan 8, 2013)

«Σήμερα χιόνισε εδώ, αλλά δεν το 'στρωσε καλά. Πασπάλι ήτανε.» Αλήθεια.

Καλημέρα, χιονοπασπαλισμένη.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 12, 2013)

*αυτονήμηση*: η αυτονόμηση ενός νήματος στη Λεξιλογία και άλλα ευαγή φόρα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2013)

Μετά τη _φωνηεντιάδα_ και τη _στικακιάδα_, ήταν αναπόφευκτο η πλούσια φιλολογία για τη βίλα Αμαλία να μας δώσει την... *Αμαλιάδα*!
http://www.tanea.gr/proektaseis/?aid=4781894

Παρέμπ, η πόλη Αμαλιάδα προήλθε από την ένωση (το 1885) δύο χωριών, των Καλίτσα και Δερβή Τσελεπή, και πήρε την ονομασία _Αμαλιάς_ προς τιμήν της βασίλισσας Αμαλίας.
http://www.amaliada.gr/Default.aspx?tabid=301&language=en-US


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2013)

*ωτοθωπευτής (ο)* = αυτός που χαϊδεύει τα αφτιά των ακροατών του, συνήθως του πολιτικού ακροατηρίου του

Ο όρος δεν είναι πρωτολογισμός, αλλά είναι χρήσιμος. Τον βρήκα σε άρθρο του Θ. Διαμαντόπουλου στα Νέα:

Δημαγωγός, λαϊκιστής, «ωτοθωπευτής», απευθυνόταν πάντα στο βουλητικό και όχι στη λογική των εκλογέων. 
http://www.tanea.gr/gnomes/?aid=4788037


----------



## daeman (Feb 6, 2013)

...
*γιουροβιζιονιστής* = ο θιασώτης του διαγωνισμού της Eurovision

(ούτε δική μου ούτε φρέσκια λεξιπλασία: έχει ήδη 15 γκουγκλιές, μεταξύ αυτών στα Νέα και στην Καθημερινή το 2010, και σε σχόλιο στο Σαραντάκειο)


*γιουρεβιζιονιστής* = ο θιασώτης του διαγωνισμού της Eurovision, with a twist*, με έναν αναθεωρητισμό, μια αλλαγή _οράματος_: (μουσ.) η τάση ορισμένων γιουροβιζιονιστών προς αναθεώρηση της αγωνιστικής τακτικής· γιουροβιζιαναθεωρητισμός (ανάθεμά το για τρένο): _Tον διέγραψαν από τα προκριματικά του διαγωνισμού ως οπαδό του σύγχρονου γιουρεβιζιονισμού και προδότη του αληθινού γιουροβιζιονισμού. 

_* and a shout, let it all hang out, alcohol is free, what's all that about?


----------



## Themis (Feb 7, 2013)

*αγιουροβιζιόνιστος*: ο στερούμενος στοιχειώδους παιδείας περί την Γιουροβίζιον και ουδόλως ενδιαφερόμενος να αποκτήσει. _Είμαστ' εμείς οι αγιουροβιζιόνιστοι γιούχα και πάλε γιούχα των γιουροβιζιονιστών._


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2013)

Themis said:


> *αγιουροβιζιόνιστος*: ο στερούμενος στοιχειώδους παιδείας περί την Γιουροβίζιον και ουδόλως ενδιαφερόμενος να αποκτήσει. _Είμαστ' εμείς οι αγιουροβιζιόνιστοι γιούχα και πάλε γιούχα των γιουροβιζιονιστών._



αγιουροβίζωτος = ο περί Γιουροβίζιον αστοιχείωτος | ο της Γιουροβίζιον αρνητής 

αγουροβιζιονιστής = ο πρώιμος, άμαθος γιουροβιζιονιστής

αγουρεβιζιονιστής = ο άρτι αναθεωρήσας


----------



## Themis (Feb 7, 2013)

daeman said:


> αγιουροβίζωτος = ο περί Γιουροβίζιον αστοιχείωτος | ο της Γιουροβίζιον αρνητής


Δαεμάνε, κινδυνεύουμε από ομοηχίες.
*γιουροβύζωτος:* *1. *ο αποκτών πρόσβαση σε γυναικείο στήθος επί χρήμασι. *2. *(επί θηλυκού) η έχουσα προβεί σε σιλικονική ενίσχυση στήθους.
*αγιουροβύζωτος: 1.* ο μη έχων ανάγκη από ευρώ για την ως άνω πρόσβαση. *2.* ο μη διαθέτων ούτε ευρώ ούτε πρόσβαση.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 7, 2013)

Themis said:


> *γιουροβύζωτος:* *1. *ο αποκτών πρόσβαση σε γυναικείο στήθος επί χρήμασι. *2. *(επί θηλυκού) η έχουσα προβεί σε σιλικονική ενίσχυση στήθους.


http://www.articledashboard.com/Art...east-Implants-Can-They-Take-them-Back/2456958


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2013)

Zazula said:


> http://www.articledashboard.com/Art...east-Implants-Can-They-Take-them-Back/2456958



Give me back my bullets breasts... 



Themis said:


> Δαεμάνε, κινδυνεύουμε από ομοηχίες.
> *γιουροβύζωτος:* *1. *ο αποκτών πρόσβαση σε γυναικείο στήθος επί χρήμασι. *2. *(επί θηλυκού) η έχουσα προβεί σε σιλικονική ενίσχυση στήθους.
> *αγιουροβύζωτος: 1.* ο μη έχων ανάγκη από ευρώ για την ως άνω πρόσβαση. *2.* ο μη διαθέτων ούτε ευρώ ούτε πρόσβαση.



How dare you touch my breast! 






Now that's a man with gall and a gal with balls.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 14, 2013)

H λεξιπλασία τής ημέρας: Όσκαρ Πιστόλιους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 14, 2013)

Είδα άλλες δύο καλές σήμερα:


την *Ακατονομαστία* (όμορο χώρα μας προς τα βόρεια), στο άρθρο του sarant στο σημερινό 40κειο,

την *αγαπότουρτα*, στο σημερινό της Χρ. Ταχιάου στο πρόταγκον.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 14, 2013)

Zazula said:


> H λεξιπλασία τής ημέρας: Όσκαρ Πιστόλιους.


Στη σελίδα που μας έστειλες έχει και έναν τίτλο υποψήφιο για τους αλλαντάλλων: *Pistorius Shoots Dead Girlfriend
*


----------



## SBE (Feb 14, 2013)

α. Ο κύκλος των νεκρών φιλενάδων
β. Oscar the vampire slayer


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2013)

*διασημόπλοιο* (το) πλοίο για διασήμους
(τι άλλο θα μπορούσε να είναι, δηλαδή;)







http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.moyfanet&id=22148


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 22, 2013)

*λαϊκίζω* = κάνω λάικ στο Φ/Β

(μετά από απεγνωσμένες προσπάθειες να διατυπώσεις την πράξη τού ως άνω ειδικής σημασίας λαϊκισμού σε ανάρτηση φίλης: «Πώς να το πω, τώρα; "Το διάβασα και της έβαλα χεράκι;" "Της έβαλα σηκωμένο δάχτυλο;"»)


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2013)

*κωλοτερορίτσα* ή *κωλοτερορίστα* απαξιωτικό επιφώνημα που προξενεί σπασμούς σε έναν ή σε πολλούς.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 21, 2013)

*Ραντανπλανμπί*. Ραντανπλάν + B. Το σχέδιο Β' που είναι ακόμα πιο ηλίθιο κι από το σχέδιο Α'. 
Εναλλακτικά:
*Πουντοπλανμπί.* (Προφέρεται με ερωτηματικό τόνο, καθώς προέρχεται από τη μικτή φράση _πού 'ν' το plan B?_ Κατά το _πού 'ν'το, πού 'ν' το το δαχτυλίδι, να το να το, δεν θα το βρεις!_) και σημαίνει το _ανύπαρκτο _σχέδιο Β'. Ενίοτε συνοδεύεται κι από το, επίσης ερωτηματικό, επιφώνημα _οέο_.

Κάθε ομοιότητα με πρόσωπα και πράγματα είναι απολύτως συμπτωματική. (Από το συν + πτώμα).


----------



## bernardina (Mar 26, 2013)

*Αλκινοησίες*: υποκριτικές ηθικολογίες διανθισμένες με άφθονη δόση κλαψο---νικης αυτοθυματοποίησης και μπαγιατεμένης κατακραυγής του κενόδοξου λαϊφστάιλ. Αντίδοτο: η περήφανη πείνα, κατά προτίμηση με τσέπες φισκαρισμένες από τα λεφταδάκια αυτών που φτύνουμε.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 26, 2013)

*Κοελιές*: περίτεχνες κοινοτοπίες με εσάνς χιλιομασημένης θυμοσοφίας, που περιέχουν τουλάχιστον μία φορά το ουσιαστικό_ σύμπαν_ και το ρήμα _χαμογελώ_, κατά προτίμηση στην προστακτική του, κυρίως ως προτεινόμενη πανάκεια αδιακρίτως συνθηκών.


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2013)

*αναρτησίας, ο* ο συντάκτης μηνύματος που αναρτάται στο διαδίκτυο.

Το παραπάνω ανήκει στους νεολογισμούς· για την ακρίβεια, στους πρωτολογισμούς που πασχίζουν να καθιερωθούν.

*αναρτησία, η* ασυνάρτητο μήνυμα στο διαδίκτυο.

Σε σχόλιο που είδα: «Μα τι στο καλό, σας πληρώνουν τα νεοφιλελεύθερα γεράκια και γράφετε τέτοιες αναρτησίες;»


----------



## Earion (Mar 29, 2013)

Όχι απλά ο συντάκτης μηνύματος που αναρτάται στο διαδίκτυο. Η διατύπωση είναι αδύναμη. Αναρτησίας είναι ο *μανιωδώς *αναρτών στο Διαδίκτυο, αυτός που δεν κάνει τίποτε άλλο στη ζωή του παρά να αναρτά.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 29, 2013)

Earion said:


> Όχι απλά ο συντάκτης μηνύματος που αναρτάται στο διαδίκτυο. Η διατύπωση είναι αδύναμη. Αναρτησίας είναι ο *μανιωδώς *αναρτών στο Διαδίκτυο, αυτός που δεν κάνει τίποτε άλλο στη ζωή του παρά να αναρτά.


Ο και get-a-life λεγόμενος. :devil:


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2013)

Α, μπράβο, κατάλαβα, είναι όπως ο _αντιρρησίας_, ο _δηλωσίας_ ή ο _παρενδυσίας_. :)


----------



## Earion (Mar 29, 2013)

Ακριβώς. Πρόσθεσε και το _διαδοσίας_.


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2013)

*σπαροδικός -ή, ό* αυτός που γίνεται σποραδικά και παροδικά. Η λέξη αποσκοπεί να βγάλει την τεμπέλικη συμπεριφορά τού σπάρου. — *σποραδικά* επίρ.
Ευγενική προσφορά της Βερναρδίνης.


*μαζοχομαζώχτρας ο* άτομο που έχει την αυτοκαταστροφική συνήθεια να συγκεντρώνει άχρηστα αντικείμενα τα οποία απλώς πιάνουν χώρο και σκονίζονται και πάντα είναι τόσα ώστε να είναι αδύνατο να βρεις κάτι ανάμεσά τους.

Το εμπνεύστηκα από τον _ζαζουλομάζουλα_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 5, 2013)

*αδαμαθής, -ής, -ές* Επίθετο. Ο πανάσχετος, ο αμόρφωτα στούρνος, ο στόκος. Και αδαής και αμαθής μαζί. Η λέξη πρωτοείδε το φως ως γέννημα ημιτελούς κοπιπάστας.


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2013)

*ΕΡΤογάν*. Πετυχημένη λεξιπλασία από το _Χωνί_:


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2013)

...
Ανοίγονται νέοι ορίζοντες, ελληνοτουρκικοί: 

*ΕΡΤσογλάν*: ο ορισμός λείπει, προσθέστε ορισμό.

*ΝΕΡΙΤσογλάν*: ο διορισμός λείπει, προσθέστε διορισμό. [τουρκ. iç oğlanι 'νεαρός στην υπηρεσία του παλατιού']


και αγγλοτουρκικοί: 

*νερντσογλάν*: ο εκνευριστικός νερντ, το σπασικλόπαιδο το σπασικωλόπαιδο.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 24, 2013)

*προβοκάτσικο, το*: κατσίκι που προκαλεί ύπουλα τα πρόβατα.

(Από θεσπέσια κοτσάνα ποδοσφαιρικού παράγοντα: «Το σφύριγμα ήταν ηθελημένο και προβοκάτσικο»)


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2013)

...
Εμ, έτσι είναι αυτά τα αμνοερίφια και τα αιγοπρόβατα, προβοκάτσικα και προβοκατόρικα και ενίοτε παρδαλά («αμφίβολης, μειωμένης ηθικής» που λέει το ΛΚΝ). :laugh:


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 29, 2013)

To _hangry_ δεν το έχουμε αναφέρει νομίζω:


----------



## Themis (Jul 15, 2013)

*λεξαπίλ: 1.* Η ακαταμάχητη γοητεία της Λεξιλογίας. Στους τακτικούς θαμώνες, η στέρηση της επαφής με το λεξαπίλ μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε στερητικά σύνδρομα (βλ. κλινική αναφορά #9). *2.* Έκκληση στον Lexx να ενεργήσει τα δέοντα για τη θεραπεία του ως άνω στερητικού συνδρόμου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 16, 2013)

*λεξιτανίλη* Ηρεμιστικό σκεύασμα για τους πάσχοντες από λεξιστερητικό σύνδρομο.

*λεξιτανύλη* Ποικίλη ύλη που βρίσκει κανείς στη Λεξιλογία (ελεύθερη σύνθεση, χωρίς όρους και προϋποθέσεις, με ταν = δωρικό την).


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2013)

*πολυγατικός* = όποιος αναπληρώνει άλλες ελλείψεις της ζωής του με την περίθαλψη πολλών γατιών

(Το βάζω εδώ γιατί δεν τολμώ να το βάλω στο Purrfect thread.)


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2013)

*δυσέραστος* = αυτός που δύσκολα μπορεί να αγαπηθεί· αυτός που ελάχιστα απέχει από το να είναι δυσάρεστος.


(Αν και κάποιοι θα πουν ότι είναι νεκρανάσταση.)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 31, 2013)

*διορισμόριο *= το μόριο που κάνει τη διαφορά ώστε να διοριστεί μια κυρία


----------



## Themis (Aug 14, 2013)

*ποταμίνιο*: (παιγνιώδης ναυτικός όρος - γαλλ. pot à ... + μίνιο) κουβαδάκι με μίνιο που κουβαλάνε οι υπεύθυνοι για έλεγχο αβαριών, ώστε να πασαλείψουν στα γρήγορα τις σκουριές με μίνιο και να δηλώσουν ότι αποστολή εξετελέσθη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 17, 2013)

*Ψυχρός Διχασμός* (κατά το Ψυχρός Πόλεμος), π.χ.:

Κάποιοι, μέσα κι έξω από τη χώρα, προσπαθούν να χυθεί αίμα (κυριολεκτικά) και έχουν ποντάρει τα ρέστα τους. Μέχρι πριν από λίγο καιρό δεν το πίστευα. Τώρα πια δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρος. Μοιάζει να θέλουν να αναβαθμίσουν τον Ψυχρό Διχασμό μνημονιακών-αντιμνημονιακών τουλάχιστον σε νέο Εθνικό Διχασμό, αν όχι και σε νέο Εμφύλιο. (Από ιδιωτική αλληλογραφία).


----------



## daeman (Sep 1, 2013)

...
*καλομελέτα*: η ομελέτα με _αβγά_

*κακομελέτα*: η ομελέτα με _αυγά_

:mellow:


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2013)

*ρουμπινές* ο *1* η στρόφιγγα της βρύσης, που ρυθμίζει τη ροή του νερού: _Έστριψε απότομα το ρουμπινέ και το νερό τον έκανε μούσκεμα_. *2* (_λεξιπλ_.) αυτός που αντλεί ευχαρίστηση από το να ρουμπώνει τους άλλους: _Τι ρουμπινές είσαι, ρε αδερφέ μου! Άσε να ακουστεί και η γνώμη κανενός άλλου_.

[1. Από το γαλλικό _robinet_ < _Robin_ το όνομα Ρομπέν επειδή ήταν όνομα που έδιναν στα πρόβατα και οι παλιές βρύσες είχαν το σχήμα κεφαλής προβάτου. 2. Από το _ρουμπώνω_ «κερδίζω, αποστομώνω» < _ρούμπος_ «βαθμός σε παιχνίδι» και _μπινές_ «μοχθηρός άνθρωπος» < τουρκ. _ibne_ «πούστης»]


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2013)

Εγώ ρομπινέ (ουδ.) την ήξερα τη βρύση, τις ελάχιστες φορές που έχω ακούσει τη λέξη.


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2013)

SBE said:


> Εγώ ρομπινέ (ουδ.) την ήξερα τη βρύση, τις ελάχιστες φορές που έχω ακούσει τη λέξη.


Φταίει που κάνεις παρέα με γαλλόφωνους. _Ρουμπινές_ είναι εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2013)

*αρπακολλάδικο* το (εσφ. *αρπακωλάδικο*) ιστότοπος που αρκείται στη συσσωρευτική αντιγραφή ειδήσεων και άλλου περιεχομένου από άλλους ιστότοπους, με ελάχιστη ή και μηδενική προστιθέμενη αξία, στο πλαίσιο της τιμημένης πολιτικής τού άρπα-κόλλα (στην ιντερνετική, και κοπιπάστωμα).


----------



## nickel (Sep 30, 2013)

Συνέταξαν για την περίπτωση του Χ. Παππά και *κατηγουρητήριο* ή λάθος άκουσα;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 30, 2013)

SBE said:


> Εγώ ρομπινέ (ουδ.) την ήξερα τη βρύση, τις ελάχιστες φορές που έχω ακούσει τη λέξη.


Κι εγώ μόνο το ρομπινέ ήξερα, τον ρουμπινέ πρώτη φορά τον ακούω.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 30, 2013)

Αν δεν άνοιγα, με την ευκαιρία, λεξικό θα ορκιζόμουν πως λέξη _ρομπινέ _(με όμικρον) δεν υπάρχει. :) Ούτε, αλλά μιλάμε ΟΥΤΕ, μία φορά δεν την έχω ακούσει έτσι, έτσι;


----------



## daeman (Sep 30, 2013)

nickel said:


> Φταίει που κάνεις παρέα με γαλλόφωνους. _Ρουμπινές_ είναι εδώ.


[Λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη]
*κάνουλα* η [kánula] Ο27α *:* ξύλινη βρύση σε βαρέλι κρασιού. || (παρωχ.) βρύση ή ρουμπινές. ΦΡ _ανοίγω / κλείνω την ~, αρχίζω / σταματώ τις άφθονες οικονομικές παροχές.
_[μσν. κάνουλα αντδ. < υστλατ. cannula υποκορ. του canna (δες στο _κάννη_)]

[Λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη]
*ρομπινές* ο [robinés] & *ρουμπινές* ο [rubinés] Ο13 & *ρομπινέ* το [robiné] & *ρουμπινέ* το [rubiné] Ο (άκλ.)*: *μηχανισμός που διακόπτει ή ελευθερώνει τη ροή υγρού (ή αερίου) μέσα από ένα σωλήνα· κάνουλα· (πρβ. _διακόπτης_):_ Aνοίγω / κλείνω το ρομπινέ. 
_[λόγ. < γαλλ. robinet και προσαρμ. στη δημοτ. κατά τα άλλα -e > _-ές·_ [o > u] από επίδρ. του χειλ. * ]**
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...ica/search.html?lq=ρουμπινές&loptall=true&dq=


Από την άλλη, εγώ πρώτη φορά εδώ είδα ρομπινέ, παρότι ρουμπινέδες και έχω ανοιγοκλείσει αμέτρητες πια φορές και έχω επισκευάσει ή αλλάξει ουκ ολίγους. Μήτσος γαρ, ο πολυτεχνίτης.


Και για να μην είμαι οφτόπικ στις Λεξιπλασίες:

ρομπινές: ο μπινές[SUP]2[/SUP] που τ' όνομά του αρχίζει από ρο: Τι ρομπινές αυτός ο Ρούλης, δεν έχει αφήσει άνθρωπο να μην τον ρίξει.

ρουμπινές: η κάνουλα με ρουμπίνια: Ρε συ, αυτός τον φυσάει τον παρά, στο σπίτι του έχει ρουμπινέδες, με κάτι πετράδια να!

*


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 30, 2013)

Γι' αυτό "ποτέ μη λες ποτέ". Κι εγώ δεν είχα ακούσει ποτέ "τον ρουμπινέ".


----------



## bernardina (Oct 1, 2013)

Ναιμεναλλάδες. Ενικός = ο ναιμεναλλάς.

Επειδή δεν μπορούσαν παρά να πουν ένα ξεψυχισμένο ναι, μας βομβάρδισαν με τα αλλά τους.


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2013)

Σε άρθρο της Καθημερινής για διάφορους αστικούς μύθους της επικαιρότητας ανακάλυψα το αριστουργηματικό ορθογραφικό λάθος *απωλήσεις*, το οποίο δεν είναι τόσο σπάνιο όσο περίμενα αλλά έχει μεγαλύτερη αξία ως λεξιπλασία.

*απώληση* (η) (πληθ. *απωλήσεις*) η μη πραγματοποίηση ή ολοκλήρωση πώλησης, (πληθ.) κεσάτια, αναδουλειές: _Άσε, από τη μια κλαίγονται οι μαγαζάτορες για τις απωλήσεις, από την άλλη οι υπάλληλοι για τις απολύσεις, στο τέλος μόνο το δικαστικό ρεπορτάζ θα έχει δουλειά._


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2013)

...
Εξειδίκευση ανά κλάδο και οικονομική δραστηριότητα, στο νήμα: 

*"Επαγγελματικές" απαντήσεις στο "Πώς πάει η δουλειά;"
*Πώς απαντούν οι επαγγελματίες, σε περίοδο αναδουλειάς, στην ερώτηση "πώς πάει η δουλειά;"


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2013)

*κυνιτικότητα* Όταν ο κυνισμός βρίσκει την κινητικότητα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2013)

...
*κυνητικότητα*: η συχνή ανακύνηση του νήματος των κυνόλεκτων (του _κυνήματος_)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 12, 2013)

Λεξιπλασίες από την πολιτική επικαιρότητα των ημερών:

*μαδουριά

αδωνίζομαι*


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 22, 2013)

(Όχι ακριβώς λεξιπλασία, αλλά...)

*ροδόνερο*: το νερό που πετάγεται από τις ρόδες των αυτοκινήτων όταν βρέχει 
(από τον «βασανίζομαι» στο FB - κάντε like, έχει πλάκα)


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 3, 2013)

Δόκτορα, μην τα αφήνεις να πηγαίνουν χαμένα!
*αμαζονόπτερο*: μη επανδρωμένο αυτοκατευθυνόμενο ιπτάμενο όχημα της εταιρείας Amazon.
Συναφείς όροι: *αντιαμαζονοπτερικά, ελεγκτές εναέριας αμαζονοπτεροκυκλοφορίας*


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2013)

*σύγγρουση (η)* η σύγκρουση στη λεωφόρο Συγγρού 
(από εδώ)

*αζέριο (το)* φυσικό αέριο από το Αζερμπαϊτζάν
(από χτεσινό σαρδάμ)


----------



## Costas (Dec 16, 2013)

Διάβασα ένα "ψιχουλόμισθοι" και πολύ μου άρεσε!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 19, 2013)

*τρεντιμποϊσμός* (παλαιότ. _τρεντυμποϊσμός_) ο τεντιμποϊσμός των trendy τής haute société· βλ. κ. _*τρεντυμπόης*_. _Παρά τα λιαπιστευτήριά τους, τους τσάκωσε τους τρεντιμπόηδες ο τρεντιμπόγιας... εεε, ο τροχονόμος, εννοώ_.


----------



## daeman (Jan 8, 2014)

...
*φλούραρχος*: ο το φλουρί κυριεύσας εν βασιλόπιτα άρχων








king cake for mardi gras


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2014)

*πασιφλουρίνη η * φάρμακο φυτικής προέλευσης που χρησιμοποιείται ως ηρεμιστικό για όσους έχουν καταληφθεί από την έξαψη της εξασφάλισης του φλουριού της πίτας.

Για την _πασιφλορίνη_:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-(fr-grenadille)&p=25811&viewfull=1#post25811


----------



## daeman (Jan 8, 2014)

...
*ινκόγκνικο 
*(_επίρρ._) για πρόσωπο με το όνομα Νίκος (Νικόλαος, Νικόλας, Νικολής κ.τ.ό) ή Νίκη (Νικολέτα, Νικόλινα, Νικολίνα κ.τ.ό) το οποίο κατά τη μετακίνησή του ή την παρουσία του σε ένα χώρο, προσπαθεί να αποκρύψει την ταυτότητά του, ώστε να διατηρήσει την ανωνυμία του και να περάσει απαρατήρητο. _Ο διάσημος μουσικός επισκέφθηκε *ινκόγκνικο* το Μέγα Σπήλαιο. 

__(ουσ. ουδ., άκλιτο)_ η μυστικότητα στη μετακίνηση ή στην παρουσία προσωπικότητας με το όνομα Νίκος ή Νίκη (ό.π.) σε ένα χώρο. _Πρέπει να διατηρήσουμε το *ινκόγκνικο *του υπουργού.

_[λατ._ incοgnicus_]


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Θα το λέγανε κι αυτό, δεν θα το λέγανε;

*Ζουλί Γκαγιέ, η μικρή Ολαντέζα*

Έχουμε έτοιμες τις λέξεις για Γάλλους προέδρους με τα ονόματα Μπαλάντ, Τροτέ και Πινέ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2014)

*οχλοτάπητας* (λεξιπλασία του Σ. Σκουμπουρδή, από εδώ)

Στη δεύτερη εκπομπή, γνωστό ανερχόμενο τηλεδικείο, καλεσμένοι από το «κοινό», που σήκωναν το δάχτυλο απειλητικά προς τους χλωμούς και κάθιδρους πολιτικούς, έκαναν δηλώσεις. [...] Γενικά, θα λέγαμε ότι κάτι τέτοια τηλεδικεία διαμορφώνουν και συντηρούν σε άψογη κατάσταση τον *οχλοτάπητα*, πάνω στον οποίο έρχονται οι λαϊκιστές για να παίξουν μπάλα. [...]Ο μεν *οχλοτάπητας* ζητάει κρεμάλες και οι λαϊκιστές ζητάνε «όλα τα κιλά, όλα τα λεφτά».


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2014)

*ξηρογραφία* (η) *1* φωτοαντιγραφική μέθοδος *2* κάθε ανέμπνευστο κείμενο (παράδειγμα).


----------



## daeman (Jan 31, 2014)

...
*πυξ-βλαξ* (_λόγ._): ο ξεκουτιασμένος από το χαζοκούτι (πρβλ. αγγλ. _boob tube_, βλ. και νήμα pyx | trial of the pyx). 
_Άντε από δω, πυξ-βλαξ, μη σε διώξω εγώ πυξ-λαξ._

[αρχ. _πυξίς_ (κουτί) + _βλαξ_]


----------



## Zazula (Feb 1, 2014)

*παλτινένιος*, *παλτινένια*, *παλτινένιο *κάποιος που πάει για (ή φημολογείται πως είναι) χρυσός, και τελικά αποδεικνύεται παλτό: _παλτινένια μεταγραφή_, _παλτινένιες αγορές_, _διπλά παλτινένιος ο τάδε
_[Συμφυρμός _πλατινένιος _+ _παλτό_, με το μεν πρώτο να δηλώνει τη σκοπούμενη κατεύθυνση, το δε δεύτερο την τελικώς ακολουθηθείσα]


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2014)

*εθναύγουλα (τα)* τα χρυσαύγουλα, με άλλο όνομα (από το κόμμα-προβιά «Εθνική Αυγή» που θα ντυθούν οι Χρυσαυγίτες αν δεν επιτραπεί στη Χρυσή Αυγή να συμμετάσχει σε εκλογικές διαδικασίες)

Άλλωστε, όπως περίπου είπε και κάποιος βάρδος, το σάπιο αβγό, όπως και να το ονομάσεις, το ίδιο άσχημα θα βρομάει.


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2014)

*γουάντα* η αίσθημα ευεξίας και θετικής υπερδιέγερσης που προκαλείται από τη εκφραστική εκφορά ξένης γλώσσας με κατάλληλη προφορά (αξάν) από κατάλληλο άτομο του κατάλληλου φύλου
π.χ. _Έπαθα κάτι σαν είκοσι απανωτές γουάντες όταν τον άκουσα να μιλάει σ' όλες τις γλώσσες του ΟΗΕ._

(Από την ταινία _Ένα ψάρι που το έλεγαν Γουάντα_, και ειδικότερα την παρακάτω σκηνή.)


----------



## bernardina (Mar 6, 2014)

Οπότε τώρα θα λέμε You have been measured, you have been weighed and you have been found *wanding.* Και όλοι θα καταλαβαίνουμε τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει.:twit:  :inno:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 6, 2014)

Μένει τώρα να ορίσουμε και τη ναμέρα...


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2014)

*γαστριμαγικός -ή -ό* που σχετίζεται με τη μαγεία του εκλεκτού φαγητού: _Με τύλιξε από την πρώτη μέρα με τα γαστριμαγικά κόλπα που μου έκανε._

Η ανορθόγραφη λέξη έχει αρκετά ευρήματα, αλλά σκέφτηκα πως ταιριάζει περισσότερο εδώ παρά στα λάθη. Η γαστριμαργία, κατά ΛΝΕΓ, είναι «η λαιμαργία ή η υπερβολική αγάπη για το εκλεκτό φαγητό». Επειδή οι δύο σημασίες διαφέρουν αρκετά, δεν θα ήταν άσχημο να υπάρχει και ένα επίθετο που τονίζει τη μαγεία του εκλεκτού φαγητού, τη _γαστριμαγεία_. Παρόμοια συζήτηση εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3537-gourmet-εκλεκτοφάγος (gourmand).


----------



## Themis (Mar 20, 2014)

(Ανανοηματοδότηση που προέκυψε αυθορμήτως όταν, εν τη ρύμη των ισλανδικών ταξιδιωτικών εντυπώσεων ενός συναδέλφου, μια συνάδελφος που δεν γνώριζε τί είναι τα γκέιζερ ρώτησε αν είναι ζώα που πετάγονται ξαφνικά από τον πάγο.)
*γκέιζερ* (αρκτική ζωολογία) ζερ που είναι γκέι. _βλ._ ζερ
*ζερ* (αρκτική ζωολογία) είδος που ανήκει στο ζωικό βασίλειο και του οποίου ακόμη αναζητούνται ματαίως άτομα που δεν είναι γκέι. _βλ._ γκέιζερ


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2014)

Κρούσμα δεύτερης ανανοηματοδότησης:

*φουμαρόλες* οι *1* θερμά αέρια που εκπέμπονται από τον κρατήρα των ηφαιστείων (λατ. _fumo _«καπνός») *2* λόγια του αέρα (φούμαρα + παρόλες).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fumarole


----------



## Zazula (Apr 25, 2014)

*ξεμωραχήλ*
(αυτεπεξηγούμενο)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 25, 2014)

*κουβεντοπιάστης*: ο ειδικός στο παρλάν (από σοβαρή συζήτηση με μπόλικα δημητριακά που ξεκίνησε αλλού σε αυτό το φόρουμ)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 25, 2014)

Το 'φτιαξα σήμερα για να περιγράψω τον αναποφάσιστο για τον αν θα πάει κάπου ή όχι, τον ισως-στρεφή:*μέιμπης *(ο), πληθ. _*οι μέιμπηδες*_ [από το αγγλ. _maybe_]​Στο θηλυκό αλλάζει λίγο:
*προσπαθείτσα *(η), πληθ. _*οι προσπαθείτσες*_ [από τη φρ. «θα προσπαθήσω (να έρθω)»]​


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2014)

nickel said:


> Όσο για τη λανθασμένη προφορά [ιπεροκιάνιο], η πιο ενδιαφέρουσα γραφή της είναι *_υπερωκυάνιο_!


_*υπερωκυάνιο * _[_υπέρ + ωκύ_ + _κυάνιο _> _υπερωκυάνιο_ (με απλολογία)] = το κυάνιο υπερταχείας δράσης | (μτφ.) ο Τιτανικός 
(σε συνδυασμό με το _καπρικό_ του Λεονάρδου, βοήθειά μας σήμερα) ;)

Καταναλώστε υπεύθυνα, προς θεού όχι με τον καφέ.


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2014)

...
*ξενοδοχλιδείο* το χλιδάτο ξενοδοχείο


----------



## Zazula (May 3, 2014)

*γολγκοθάς *= το μαρτύριο του γκοθά

*γκόθορνος *= το υπόδημα της γκοθούς


----------



## Zazula (May 5, 2014)

*παπαροχολογία*
Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να υποθέσει πως πρόκειται για συμφυρμό των λ. _παπαρούνα _κ. _παροχολογία_, παναπεί «θα σας παράσχουμε παπαρούνες κ.ά. οπιούχα (για να 'ρθετε στα ίσα σας)», αλλά μάλλον τελικά η σημασία είναι πιο πεζή (δλδ είναι μάλλον ψευδαισθησιογόνο κι όχι τόσο παραισθησιογόνο).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 8, 2014)

Όταν οι λεξιπλασίες περνούν στα λεξικά (εδώ, συγκεκριμένα, στο λ. Κριαρά) και μπορούν να φανούν χρήσιμες (εδώ, π.χ., για την απόδοση του brown noser):

*αναχεσομύτης* ο. (Σκωπτ.) που η μύτη του είναι γεμάτη ακαθαρσίες: (Σπανός D 590). [λ. πλαστή <αόρ. του _*αναχέζω_ + ουσ. _μύτη_]


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2014)

*γαϊδούρειος ίππος* = το εξαιρετικά ύπουλο μέσο εξαπάτησης 

(Το λογοπαίγνιο προέρχεται από άρθρο του Στρατή Μπουρνάζου στην Αυγή και είναι πετυχημένο, ακόμα κι αν δεν συμφωνείτε με το περιεχόμενο του άρθρου. Για να μην ξεχνάμε τα γλωσσικά μας, θυμίζουμε ότι ο _δούρειος_ σημαίνει «ξύλινος» και βγαίνει από το _δόρυ_ «δέντρο, ξύλο» — και όχι από τη Δούρου.  )


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2014)

*Ιούμβριος *= νόθος ψευδοκαλοκαιρινός μήνας φθινοπωρινών προδιαγραφών


----------



## Themis (Jun 6, 2014)

*δαενομικός: *ο αναφερόμενος στη νομική πτυχή της πολυσχιδούς προσωπικότητας του Δαεμάνου. _Ευχαριστώ, ω δαενομικέ!_ (πηγή: Χαρβάτιος ο εν Λεξιλογία)


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2014)

...
Κάνω επανάληψη, Θέμη. Μόλις τελείωσα το αστικό δίκαννο και τώρα πιάνω την ποινική φρικονομία.

*φροικονομία*: η οικονομία που φρικάρει (και αυτοπαθές και μεταβατικό)


Δε θα μου βάλεις δύσκολα θέματα στη φροικονομία, έτσι; 
Γιατί αυτό το ανέλαβαν άλλοι. Τρανοί, λέει, και μεγάλοι, γι' αυτό έχουμε φρικάρει.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2014)

Αυτεπεξηγούμενες μιαγαπηγιατοκαλοκαιρινές λεξιπλασίες:

*ξενερωτόλογα*, *ξενερωτύλος*, *ξενερωτισμός*, *ξενερωτοχτυπημένος*, *ξενερώβραστος*


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2014)

*αθώα παριστερά* η Αριστερά που ζει με τη βεβαιότητα ότι δεν έχει καμιά ευθύνη για τις εξελίξεις στην Ελλάδα της μεταπολίτευσης


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2014)

*αθώα παρειστερά* η πολιτική που προχωράει με τον σταυρό στο χέρι, στρέφοντας την άλλη παρειά ύστερα από κάθε αντιξοότητα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2014)

*αθώα ποταμιστερά* η πολιτική που προχωράει με τον Σταύρο μπροστάρη


----------



## Zazula (Jul 2, 2014)

*προστηθέμενη αξία* = το αποτέλεσμα της αυξητικής στήθους


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2014)

...
*προστηθείσα *η με τεχνητά μέσα αποκτήσασα στητόν στήθος (πρβλ. _προστηθείς_)


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2014)

*χαροπαικτικά στοιχήματα* τα εξαιρετικά επικίνδυνα στοιχήματα

(Εμπνευσμένο από λάθος πληκτρολόγησης)


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2014)

*δημιογράφος* ο *1* δημοσιογράφος που κυκλοφορεί με καρμανιόλα και δεν θεωρεί ότι έχει βγάλει σωστό μεροκάματο αν δεν «καρατομήσει» τουλάχιστον ένα δημόσιο πρόσωπο την ημέρα *2* δημοσιογράφος που, όταν βρίσκεται αντιμέτωπος με δύσπεπτα (για τον ίδιο, τουλάχιστον) κείμενα, αποφασίζει να τα πετσοκόψει για να τα φέρει στα μέτρα του και να τα σερβίρει πετσοκομμένα στους αναγνώστες του.

Λεξιπλασία εμπνευσμένη από χαριτωμένο τυπογραφικό λάθος που επισημαίνεται στα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου (και άλλα κεντρίσματα της επικαιρότητας).
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/07/26/meze-127/


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2014)

*κοσμοδιορθωτισμός* ο, ιδεολογία που έχει ως στόχο να επιβάλει ένα πολιτικό, κοινωνικό, οικονομικό μοντέλο με το οποίο οι οπαδοί της θεωρούν ότι θα διορθώσει ή θα σώσει τον κόσμο (ορισμός από εδώ)

Η λεξιπλασία ανήκει στον Θανάση Τριαρίδη, εδώ: «ο κάθε κοσμοδιορθωτισμός (που θέλει να “ισιάξει” υποχρεωτικά τους ανθρώπους καταστρέφοντάς τους)», και διαπιστώνω ότι έχει απήχηση.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 15, 2014)

*σενάρια επιστρυμονικής φαντασίας
*(θεϊκή λεξιπλασία από insomnia) :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2014)

*πισιθάνατος, ο* ο θάνατος του προσωπικού υπολογιστή που έχει αποφασίσει ότι δεν αξίζει να ζει άλλο στις τρέχουσες συνθήκες χρήσης


----------



## nikosl (Sep 3, 2014)

*ελπιπίνι *(γράφεται και* LPπίνι*) όμορφη κοπέλα που παρά το πολύ νεαρό της ηλικίας της γνωρίζει και απολαμβάνει καλή μουσική από βινύλιο.


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2014)

nikosl said:


> *ελπιπίνι *(γράφεται και* LPπίνι*) όμορφη κοπέλα που παρά το πολύ νεαρό της ηλικίας της γνωρίζει και απολαμβάνει καλή μουσική από βινύλιο.



ANT: *απελπιπίνι *η όμορφη νέα κοπέλα που ακούει χάλια μουσική από βινύλιο

_πρβλ._ απLPστικά, αποCDθενται


----------



## nikosl (Sep 5, 2014)

με αφορμή τα περί kiss-and-tell:
*κερατιωμένος - η* : αυτός/η που υπέστη συζυγική απιστία κατά τη διάρκεια διακοπών στην Ιστανμπούλ

*κλασίγελως*: ξεκαρδιστικό γέλιο που προκαλεί κοιλιακές διαταραχές

*στριπογυρίζω*: κάνω πολ-ντάνσινγκ αλά ελληνικά


----------



## daeman (Sep 5, 2014)

...
 :lol:



nikosl said:


> ...
> *κλασίγελως*: ξεκαρδιστικό γέλιο που προκαλεί κοιλιακές διαταραχές
> ...


*κλασίγελως* [SUB]2 [/SUB]: κοιλιακή διαταραχή που συνοδεύεται από βροντερό γέλιο, συνήθως για ηχητική κάλυψη
_βλ. παροιμ.:_ Δεν έκλασε και να ντραπεί, μόν' έκλασε και γέλασε.

*πολ-ντάνσινγκ*: καλπικός χορός

*πόουλ-ντάνσινγκ*: περιστύλιος όρχησις


----------



## nikosl (Sep 5, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> :lol:
> 
> 
> ...



Αυτό γράφεται με όμικρο, είναι πιο λαϊκότροπο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 6, 2014)

*πρακτικάνεργος*: κατάσταση όπου είσαι πρακτικά άνεργος, καθώς η όποια δουλειά βρίσκεις μια στις τόσες δεν αξίζει ούτε τον κόπο να την αναφέρεις (από ιδιωτική επικοινωνία). Συνήθης κατάσταση ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών.
Παραλλαγή: *εργατάνεργος* (όπου τα όποια εισοδήματα αποκομίζεις δεν φτάνουν ούτε για ζήτω), συνηθέστερη στον χώρο της μισθωτής εργασίας.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2014)

*ησοδηματάκιας *= ο Τραγάκης και όσοι επικαλέσθησαν τα θεία εμπνευσμένοι από την κα Σόδη


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 7, 2014)

Όχι *ησοδηματίες*;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2014)

Το απέφυγα επειδή δεν θυμάμαι να υπάρχει λέξη σε -_ματίας _που να σχετίζεται με το μάτι.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2014)

*Ταφούλας *= μετατυμβική ονομασία τού Τασούλα (απ' το _Ό,τι να 'ναι _του Σκάι)


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 21, 2014)

daeman said:


> Ανοιγόκλειναν [τα ψάρια] τα βράγχια πιο συχνά, ναι, αλλά ποιος μας λέει ότι τους άρεσε αυτό και δε θα πάθουν *βραγχικά;


(εσείς τα σκορπάτε, εγώ τα μαζεύω)
*βραγχικά* = κοινώς η _βραγχίτιδα_ (βλ.λ.)
*βραγχίτιδα* = νόσος των ιχθύων, οφειλόμενη σε υπερκατανάλωση καφεΐνης, που εκδηλώνεται με υπερκινητικότητα των βραγχίων και, σε ορισμένα είδη χρυσόψαρων, με βράγχος της φωνής (γι' αυτό τα βλέπετε να ανοιγοκλείνουν το στόμα και να μη βγάζουν άχνα).


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2014)

*αμφιπολιλογία* η, η ενασχόληση των ΜΜΕ με όλες τις πτυχές του ανασκαφικού έργου στον τύμβο Καστά της Αρχαίας Αμφίπολης.


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2014)

Από την παρουσίαση του (προσωρινά εξαντλημένου;) _Όψεις της νεολογίας: Σύμφυρση και επανετυμολόγηση_ (Ολικοί και μερικοί συμφυρμοί στη δημοσιογραφία, τη διαφήμιση, τα ιστολόγια και τη λογοτεχνία για παιδιά. Θανάσης Νάκας - Γεωργία Κατσούδα. Εκδόσεις Πατάκη. Σελίδες 320. Ημ. έκδοσης 24/09/2013):


Το υλικό αυτού του βιβλίου συναπαρτίζουν "νεολογισμοί", με την έννοια των "ευκαιριακών σχηματισμών" ή των "λέξεων άπαξ", τους οποίους δημιουργούν οι ομιλητές μιας γλώσσας με ποικίλους πραγματολογικούς στόχους. Ειδικότερα, αντικείμενο της έρευνάς μας αποτέλεσαν οι "λεξικοί συμφυρμοί" και οι "επανετυμολογήσεις", δηλαδή οι σκόπιμες, μη συστηματικές συνενώσεις υπαρκτών λέξεων σε άλλες ανύπαρκτες προηγουμένως, αφενός, και, αφετέρου, οι επαναναλύσεις υπαρκτών λέξεων με βάση το σημαίνον τους από τις οποίες αναδύονται άλλες, "κρυμμένες" υπαρκτές λέξεις, με τρόπο που να αποκαλύπτεται ότι μια "άλλη γλώσσα" υπάρχει κάτω από τη γλώσσα.

Η μελέτη μας εστιάζει στους λεξικούς συμφυρμούς και στις επανετυμολογήσεις που παράγονται από τη δημοσιογραφία, τη διαφήμιση, τα ιστολόγια, τη λογοτεχνία για παιδιά, καθώς και από κάποιες σατιρικές εκπομπές, όπως λ.χ. το Ράδιο Αρβύλα.

Αυτού του είδους οι νεολογισμοί γίνονται καλύτερα κατανοητοί μέσα σε συγκεκριμένη, κάθε φορά, περίσταση επικοινωνίας - είναι χαρακτηριστικό, π.χ., ότι μόλις την επόμενη μέρα από την επίσημη κατάργηση της ΕΡΤ εμφανίστηκε στο διαδίκτυο το: SILVER AL ERT / ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΣΤΗΚΕ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ, όπως και ότι δύο πρωτοσέλιδοι τίτλοι εφημερίδων αναφέρονταν στο γεγονός και στις συνέπειές του ως εξής: ΕΡΤπύστριες... Τίτλοι τέλους για κυβέρνηση (Η Αυγή) - ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΟ ΘΡΙΛΕΡΤ - Σαμαράς-Βενιζέλος καρφώνουν τον Κουβέλη (Ελευθεροτυπία). Περισσότερο ή λιγότερο θεμιτές πολιτικές συνεργασίες σχολίαζαν τα Μερκοζί, Γκριλουσκόνι, Ολαντρέου. Με κάθε απειλή μπλακ άουτ δημοσιογραφικοί τίτλοι όπως: του Κηρίου ΔΕΗθώμεν! κάνουν την εμφάνισή τους. Σε καταχρηστική επέμβαση της αστυνομίας αναφέρονται τίτλοι σαν τους Παιδεία ΜΑΤωμένη και ΠαρΕΛ.ΑΣη! Αυτονόητοι ως τίτλοι και τα: Έκλεβαν ΠΑΝΤΕΙΟτρόπως, ΡΕΝΤΗ-κολο!, ΤΡΟΪΚΟΣ ΠΟΛΕΜΟΣ! Εμπορικές επιγραφές, ανάλογα με το είδος του καταστήματος: ΑΡΤΙΣΤΟΝ (σε αρτοπωλείο), ΚΑΦΕΟΙΝΟΙ (παμπ), ΠΑΝΟΣτιμο! (σουβλάκι, από το όνομα του ψήστη), Γύροbank... με τόκο στη γεύση! Ανεκδοτολογικά, κάποιες ιστοσελίδες μιλούν για την Κοκκινοσκουπίτσα, αλλά και για τον Καραϊτάβλη ως τον δήθεν εξάδελφο του Καραϊσκάκη. Στο χώρο της λογοτεχνίας για παιδιά, ονόματα φανταστικών χωρών όπου εκτυλίσσεται η μυθοπλασία: Ισπεπονία, Πιπερού, Κουμπαραδουάη, Αβγατηγανιστάν (Ε. Τριβιζάς) - Ποια λέξη σχηματίζουν δύο νότες και ενός πουλιού φωνή; - Φαλάκρα (παιδικό αίνιγμα) κ.ο.κ.

Εφήμεροι ή όχι, αυτού του είδους οι νεολογισμοί, με τους τολμηρούς συνδυασμούς που δημιουργούν, δείχνουν (αλλά και συγκαθορίζουν) τα συνεχώς ανανεούμενα όρια της γλώσσας.
http://www.protoporia.gr/opseis-tis-neologias-symfyrsi-kai-epanatymologisi-p-389902.html​


----------



## Zazula (Oct 22, 2014)

Θα σου φανεί πολύ ενδιαφέρον τότε, nickel, και το _Λεξικοί συμφυρμοί (ολικοί και μερικοί): μια τυπολογία_ (των ιδίων), στο 12ο τεύχος τού ΔΕΟΝ "Δημιουργία και Μορφή στη Γλώσσα", σελ. 90-152.


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2014)

*τουρκοκάικα* (τα) φορολογικοί παράδεισοι, όπως οι Νήσοι Τερκς και Κέικος (Turks and Caicos Islands).

(Εμπνευσμένο από σαραντάκειο ιστολόγημα και καρατζαφέρειο ατόπημα.)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 25, 2014)

*δειπναλέος *= που έχει μόνιμη τάση για δείπνο (άλλ. _Ζάζουλας_)

*δειπναράς*, *δειπναρού *= αυτός που αγαπάει υπερβολικά το δείπνο και που θέλει να δειπνεί για πολλές ώρες (πρβλ. _δειπναλέος_)

*δειπνοβασία *= παθολογική κατάσταση που εκδηλώνεται κατά τη διάρκεια του βαθύτατου ύπνου με επανειλημμένα επεισόδια έγερσης από το κρεβάτι και βάδισης προς το γλυκό ανέσπερο φως που αποκαλύπτεται με το άνοιγμα της πόρτας του ψυγείου

*δειπνοβατώ *= βγαίνω βραδινή φαγητότσαρκα (συνήθ. ακολουθώντας ιατρικές συμβουλές για περπάτημα)

*δειπνοβατεύω *= το παρακάνω στο φαΐ, σε στιλ "το απαυτώσαμε και ψόφησε"

*δειπνοθεραπεία *= θεραπεία διάφορων ψυχικών ασθενειών με τη μητέρα όλων των θεραπευτικών αγωγών, το φαγητό

Και καλά δεινπητούρια! :)


----------



## Themis (Nov 25, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Και καλά δεινπητούρια!


δεινπητούρια > δειπνητούρια, δειπνηγερέτη Ζάζουλα!


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Zazula said:


> *δειπνοβατώ = *βγαίνω βραδινή φαγητότσαρκα (συνήθ. ακολουθώντας ιατρικές συμβουλές για περπάτημα)



Και καλά διπιτούρια, Ζαζ.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 25, 2014)

Zazula said:


> *δειπνοβασία *= παθολογική κατάσταση που εκδηλώνεται κατά τη διάρκεια του βαθύτατου ύπνου με επανειλημμένα επεισόδια έγερσης από το κρεβάτι και βάδισης προς το γλυκό ανέσπερο φως που αποκαλύπτεται με το άνοιγμα της πόρτας του ψυγείου


Είναι σαν αυτό που λέμε: «Πήγα να πιω νερό από το ψυγείο το βράδυ και μου επιτέθηκε το εκλεράκι στο στόμα»; :-D :-D


----------



## Zazula (Dec 3, 2014)

*ευρυπήδης *= ο έχων ευρύ πηδάριθμο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 19, 2014)

*τουιτερίσιμος* Δημόσιος λόγος που διατυπώνεται με αλληλουχία κοφτών, μικρών προτάσεων που είναι κατάλληλες για κοινοποίηση μέσω Twitter. Απόδοση του αντίστοιχου αγγλικού twittable. 

_-- Διάβασες τον χτεσινό λόγο του ΓΑΠ στην Κοζάνη, που ουσιαστικά ανακοίνωσε νέο κόμμα;
-- Ναι, και μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι είναι απολύτως τουιτερίσιμος._


----------



## bernardina (Dec 19, 2014)

Από φίλη και συνάδελφο στο fb.

*Πληκτρολόγιος,* ο: χρήστης του FB με εμμονή στο ποστάρισμα αρχαίων ή αρχαιοφανών τσιτάτων.
*Πληκτρολογιότατος*, ο: χρήστης του FB με μοναδικό σκοπό του τη σύνταξη αρχαιοφανών ή λογίων τσιτάτων τα οποία ελπίζει να ποστάρουν οι Πληκτρολόγιοι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 19, 2014)

Να ποστάρουν ή να αναποστάρουν; Ή δεν υπάρχει καν η λέξη αναποστάρω; (Υπάρχει, αλλά με ελάχιστα ευρήματα ακόμη στο διαδίκτυο.)


----------



## daeman (Dec 19, 2014)

...
Καλά κάνει και δεν υπάρχει «αναποστάρω», γιατί είναι σαν τον Μπαρμπαγιώργο με βελάδα. Ή _ξαναποστάρω _ή _αναδημοσιεύω_.
Ή παπάς παπάς ή ζευγάς ζευγάς. Ή της πιάτσας ή του γραφιά, όχι αταίριαστα υβρίδια.

Ξανατιτιβίζω.


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2014)

Μπράβο. Το «αναποστάρω» είναι σαν το «μεταξύ _τυρού_ και _αχλαδιού_».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 19, 2014)

Χμμμ, δηλαδή ξαναδημοσιεύω = αναδημοσιεύω; Είμαστε 100% βέβαιοι ότι ισχύει και στην καθημερινή χρήση; Γιατί εγώ έχω την εντύπωση ότι το αναδημοσιεύω τείνει να πάρει τη σημασία της εφάπαξ επανάληψης μιας δημοσίευσης (π.χ. ενός άρθρου), ενώ το ξαναδημοσιεύω μια πολλαπλή επανάληψη ή, για να το πω αλλιώς, το (λεξικά ανύπαρκτο) ξαναδημοσιεύω προσπαθεί να δημιουργήσει τον δικό του ζωτικό χώρο. Π.χ. «πώς μπορώ να ξαναδημοσιεύσω την αγγελία;»


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2014)

Όχι. Αλλά το _ανα_- πάει με λόγιες λέξεις. Το _αναποστάρω_ έχει την υβριδική ασχήμια που θα είχε κάθε _ανα_- με λαϊκή ή ξενόφερτη λέξη. Γι' αυτό να μείνεις στην _αναδημοσίευση_ και να χειριστείς με προσοχή το _ξαναποστάρω_. Περισσότερα, άλλη μέρα.


----------



## daeman (Dec 19, 2014)

...
Το _ξαναδημοσιεύω_ μπορεί να είναι «λεξικά ανύπαρκτο», αλλά αυτό γίνεται για λόγους πρακτικούς, όπως παραλείπονται από τα λεξικά πάρα πολλά καθημερινά τέτοια σύνθετα —εύλογα γιατί το _ξανα- _μπορεί να κολλήσει σχεδόν παντού (εκτός από τα λόγϊα, όπως δεν ταιριάζει το _ανα-_ στα λαϊκά κι ακόμη χειρότερα το _επανα-_). Στην πράξη πάντως δεν προσπαθεί τώρα να δημιουργήσει τον ζωτικό του χώρο, αλλά ζει και βασιλεύει και τον κόσμο κυριεύει. Ωστόσο, δεν έγραψα «αναδημοσιεύω = ξαναδημοσιεύω», απλώς δήλωσα προτίμηση: ή _ξαναποστάρω _ή _αναδημοσιεύω_, χωρίς λογικομαθηματικές επεκτάσεις. Αν θέλετε, το συζητάμε, σε άλλο νήμα όμως, αφιερωμένο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 19, 2014)

daeman said:


> Αν θέλετε, το συζητάμε, σε άλλο νήμα όμως, αφιερωμένο.


Ναι, να το ψάξουμε λίγο, έχω την αίσθηση/εντύπωση ότι η τόσο συχνή παρουσία του _ανα-_ σε ένα σωρό λόγιες ή λόγιας προέλευσης λέξεις τού έχει δώσει μια δεύτερη ζωή, που επειδή συγκρούεται προφανώς με το ξανα- (και το επανα-) προσπαθεί κάπως να οριοθετηθεί.


----------



## Earion (Dec 20, 2014)

Στη συζήτηση που θα κάνουμε στο προσεχές νήμα θα ξαναβάλω το ερώτημα: να ακολουθούν οι παλαιότερες στερεότυπες μορφές τη σημερινή ορθογραφία ή όχι; Αν ναι, υπό ποιες προϋποθέσεις; Πότε και σε ποιο βαθμό;


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2015)

*μαρμόρτικα* η γλώσσα στην οποία οι αγαπητοί συλλεξιλόγοι σού θυμίζουν ότι το ντεζαβού δεν οφείλεται μόνο σε κάποια διαφορά φάσης του εγκεφάλου, αλλά και γιατί πολλά πράγματα επαναλαμβάνονται επειδή η επανάληψη είναι αναπόδραστο γνώρισμα του βίου και ότι η «μέρα της μαρμότας» δεν είναι μόνο χολιγουντιανή ταινία. Για να αποφεύγονται τέτοιες επαναλήψεις οι μη αλτσχαϊμερικοί θα είναι καλό να κάνουν τη σχετική αναζήτηση. Οι αλτσχαϊμερικοί δεν έχουν καμιά ελπίδα: ξεχνούν και ότι υπάρχει αναζήτηση. 

Πηγή (έμπνευσης):
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...)-(υποκείμενο)&p=234444&viewfull=1#post234444


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 12, 2015)

> [...] Προσωπικοί νεολογισμοί, διπλόπατες, σύνθετες λέξεις (_*ραφιάνος*_: ο αδιάκριτος επισκέπτης που μόλις μπει σε ξένο σπίτι επιθεωρεί ενδελεχώς τα ράφια της βιβλιοθήκης· _*συναγχωμένη*_: κρυολόγημα και μαζεμένες πολλές δουλειές· _*διαπληκτρισμός*_: όταν τα πληκτρολόγια παίρνουν φωτιά στους σκυλοκαβγάδες του facebook) διαχέουν τον αφρό των ημερών, την ανάλαφρη διάθεση που κάνει πέρα την αβάσταχτη σοβαρότητα των καταστάσεων και απογειώνει σουρεαλιστικά τα αυτοσχέδια ληρολογήματα. [...]



Από την παρουσίαση του βιβλίου της Μαργ. Ζαχαριάδου* Στις θάλασσες του Διαδικτύου* (_Το Βήμα_, γράφει η Λίζυ Τσιριμώκου)


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2015)

...


Λίζυ Τσιριμώκου said:


> ...τον πρωτογονισμό των ηθών που κυριαρχούν σε αυτή την αείρροη και εικονική επικράτεια, την περίσσεια του ναρκισσισμού, του εξυπναδικισμού που αποτρέπουν πολλούς αναγνώστες παλαιάς κοπής και παραδοσιακής νοοτροπίας να έλθουν σε επαφή με αυτό το κάπως άναρχο σύμπαν.



Φαίνεται πως παρασύρθηκε και η αρθρογράφουσα από τον λεξιπλαστικό οίστρο της μεταφράστριας, γιατί *εξυπνακισμό *ήξερα, *_εξυπναδικισμό _όχι, ούτε θέλω να τον μάθω. Έχει καμιά εικοσαριά ευρήματα, αλλά δεν τα παίρνω σοβαρά. Έξυπνος κι αδικημένος; Μπαα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 16, 2015)

Zazula said:


> *ξεμωραχήλ*
> (αυτεπεξηγούμενο)


*ραχηλιάρικο*
(το νόμισμα της επόμενης μέρας)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2015)

Νόμιζα ότι θα είναι το *δεκαραχήλιαρο*:


----------



## Zazula (Jan 21, 2015)

*διακαρναβαλική*: αστειολογικός χαρακτηρισμός για τη διακαναλική (ενν. συνέντευξη τύπου), με ήδη κάποια πρώτα ευρήματα


----------



## Costas (Jan 22, 2015)

Μέντορας και Μέντης (mentor - mentee) :)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 25, 2015)

*μπεκρόπνοος* = αυτός που βρομά αλκοόλ· _μπεκρόπνοος στόχος_: ό,τι αποφασίζει κάποιος όταν είναι ντίρλα (όπως πχ το να στείλει sms σε πρώην), _μπεκρόπνοος σχεδιασμός_: η μπαρότσαρκα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 25, 2015)

_μπεκρόπνοος στίχος_ (από παρανάγνωση του ανωτέρω) = τραγούδια του γλεντιού και της ταβέρνας


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 18, 2015)

*αχαμνοξύστης* Λεξιπλασία που είδα σε σημερινό άρθρο του Τζήμερου («ο Παυλόπουλος διόρισε 400.000 αχαμνοξύστες») αλλά λιγοστά ευρήματά της υπάρχουν και από παλιότερα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 18, 2015)

*μπουρνέλο* Κωμική κατάσταση, παράλογη φάση: _Μα σε τι μπουρνέλο ζούμε, επιτέλους;_ (προς τιμή του θεατρικού επιχειρηματία και παραγωγού επιθεωρήσεων Βασίλη Μπουρνέλλη.)


----------



## Earion (Feb 21, 2015)

Εγώ θα ’λεγα ότι παραπέμπει στον Λεονάρδο Μπουρνέλη, μια φυσιογνωμία από την Εποχή της Κασέτας στην Πλατεία Ομονοίας (Ζητώ συγγνώμη απ’ όσους γνωρίζουν για τι μιλώ και τώρα με βρίζουν που τους το θύμησα. Είναι τόσο λούμπεν που δεν μπορώ να βάλω παραπομπή).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 21, 2015)

Εγώ ευχαριστώ που μου το θύμησες...  Ναι· ο ορισμός χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε ερμηνευτική δείνωση.


----------



## Earion (Feb 22, 2015)

*σερμπετόσπιτο *: ένα σπίτι γεμάτο σερμπέτια. Και ονομασία μαγαζιού στου Ψυρρή (βλ. Λάιφο).


----------



## daeman (Feb 22, 2015)

Earion said:


> *σερμπετόσπιτο *: ένα σπίτι γεμάτο σερμπέτια. Και ονομασία μαγαζιού...


ΣΥΝ σερμπεταρία (ξεν.), σερμπετείον (λόγ.), σερμπετάδικο (λαϊκ.). «Η Γλύκα-τζούρα». 

*Για σερμπέτια (για να πάνε κάτω τα φαρμάκια)*


----------



## Zazula (Feb 22, 2015)

*Βενεζουελλάδα *— ήδη έχει κάποια ευρήματα.


----------



## dominotheory (Mar 19, 2015)

Earion said:


> *δεινοτράπεζα *= bad bank
> 
> Πρόταση του Ανδρέα Κούτρα, στην _Ημερησία_ (12 Αυγ. 2011)
> 
> ...





drsiebenmal said:


> Νομίζω ότι είναι οφσάιτ ο ορισμός. Δεινοτράπεζα θα παραπέμπει σε φοβερή και τρομερή τράπεζα, κατά τους δεινόσαυρους. Τι κακό έχει μια απλή «κακοτράπεζα»;



Και _καταστράπεζα_, που κάνει ωραίο συνδυασμό με την Catastroika.


----------



## Earion (Mar 20, 2015)

Earion said:


> *σερμπετόσπιτο *: ένα σπίτι γεμάτο σερμπέτια. Και ονομασία μαγαζιού στου Ψυρρή (βλ. Λάιφο).




*γλυκορυχείο* : ονομασία καφενείου στην Πτολεμαΐδα (χωρίς έκταση του -ο- κατά Βακερνάγκελ).


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2015)

Earion said:


> *γλυκορυχείο* : ονομασία καφενείου στην Πτολεμαΐδα (χωρίς έκταση του -ο- κατά Βακερνάγκελ)...



Χωρίς το μάκρος του -ο-, δηλαδή το βάθος του ωμεγάλου, _γλυκορηχείο_. 
Μόνο γλυκά ταψιού, επομένως.


----------



## dominotheory (Mar 21, 2015)

Earion said:


> *γλυκορυχείο* : ονομασία καφενείου στην Πτολεμαΐδα (χωρίς έκταση του -ο- κατά Βακερνάγκελ).



Υπάρχει και το *Δισκορυχείον*: αλυσίδα μουσικών καταστημάτων στη Θεσσαλία και πολύ καλό μουσικό ιστολόγιο.


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2015)

dominotheory said:


> Υπάρχει και το *Δισκορυχείον*: αλυσίδα μουσικών καταστημάτων στη Θεσσαλία ...



Εγώ πάντως το είχα πει στον Αποστόλη μόλις το πρωτοείδα —όταν έκλεισε το Rolling Under κι άνοιξε το πρώτο, εξαιρετικά ενημερωμένο δισκάδικο εδώ— ότι ο κανονικός σχηματισμός θα ήταν _δισκωρυχείο _(όπως _ανθρακωρυχείο, χρυσωρυχείο _κλπ.), αλλά τότε ήταν αργά γιατί είχαν ήδη ετοιμαστεί όλα τα έντυπα και οι επιγραφές. Από τότε, περιορίζομαι στην εξόρυξη των διαμαντιών που φέρνει συχνά πυκνά, τόσο κονσέρβα στο δισκάδικο όσο και λάιβ στην Κεντρική Πλατεία. Μουσικά αδαμαντωρυχεία.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 5, 2015)

Και μερικές ενδιαφέρουσες αγγλικές λεξιπλασίες:
*Errorist *: someone who repeatedly makes mistakes or is always wrong.
*Askhole *: someone who asks many stupid, pointless, or obnoxious questions.
*Masturdating *: going out alone to a movie or to a restaurant.
*Bedgasm *: a feeling of euphoria experienced when climbing into bed at the end of a very long day.
*Ambitchous *(anj): striving to be more of a bitch than the average bitch.
*Eglaf *: a word that has no meaning; can be used in place of any other word.
*Dudevorce *: when two bros officially end their friendship.
*Nonversation *: a completely worthless conversation; small talk.
*Destinesia *: when you get to where you were intending to go, but forget why you were going there in the first place.
*Unkeyboardinated *(adj): when you’re unable to type without repeatedly making mistakes.
*Cellfish *: an individual who continues talking on their phone so as to be rude or inconsiderate of other people.
*Texpectation *: the anticipation felt when waiting for a response to a text.
*Youniverse *: used to indicate that a person has knowledge only of him- or herself; their universe consists only of them.
*Carcolepsy *: a condition where a passenger falls asleep as soon as the car starts moving.
*Hiberdating *(v): when a person ignores their friends in favour of a boyfriend/girlfriend.


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2015)

*πίημα* το, ποίημα που χρησιμοποιείται ως μνημονικός κανόνας για να θυμάται κάποιος πολλά δεκαδικά ψηφία του αριθμού _π_ (3,14159265...). Αποδίδει το αγγλικό _piem_ (από _pi_ και _poem_).

Τα συντομότερα:
Αεί ο Θεός ο Μέγας γεωμετρεί
How I wish I could recollect pi easily today!

*πιηματίας*, ο άτομο που καυχιέται για τον αριθμό των δεκαδικών ψηφίων του αριθμού _π_ που μπορεί να απαγγείλει από μνήμης. Το ρεκόρ το κατέχει από 20/11/2005 ο Κινέζος Chao Lu, που μπόρεσε να θυμηθεί 67.890 δεκαδικά ψηφία.

(Τώρα μπορείτε να ανοίξετε το νήμα του π...)


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piphilology


----------



## daeman (Apr 6, 2015)

nickel said:


> ...
> (Τώρα μπορείτε να ανοίξετε το νήμα του π...)



Τώρα; Τωωώρα;  Κοντά τρία χρόνια είναι ανοιχτό: *Ένα ποιηματάκι για το π (3,14159...)**




nickel said:


> *πίημα* το, ποίημα που χρησιμοποιείται ως μνημονικός κανόνας για να θυμάται κάποιος πολλά δεκαδικά ψηφία του αριθμού _π_ (3,14159265...). Αποδίδει το αγγλικό _piem_ (από _pi_ και _poem_).





daeman said:


> nickel said:
> 
> 
> > Many persons have memorized large numbers of digits of π, a practice called *piphilology*. [...] When a poem is used, it is sometimes referred to as a "*piem*". Poems for memorizing π have been composed in several languages in addition to English.
> ...





nickel said:


> ... *πιηματίας*, ο άτομο που καυχιέται για τον αριθμό των δεκαδικών ψηφίων του αριθμού _π_ που μπορεί να απαγγείλει από μνήμης. ...


*π-οιηματίας*

* *π*-οίηση


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2015)

Τα πι και ψύχραιμα. 

Τόσο σαχλό ψάξιμο έκανα...  :blush:


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2015)

*σοκαλιά* η, αληθοφανής θεωρία που αποσκοπεί να εξαπατήσει αδαείς με τις νεφελώδεις διατυπώσεις της. [Από το όνομα του καθηγητή Alan Sokal, στο πρότυπο της _τρολιάς_.]


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 7, 2015)

*πυρετομηχανή*: νήπιο που κατορθώνει να πηγαίνει στο σχολείο του μόνο μία εβδομάδα το δεκαπενθήμερο, με αποκλειστικό σκοπό να συλλέξει όποια νέα ίωση κυκλοφορεί. Τον υπόλοιπο καιρό νοσηλεύεται κατ' οίκον, με χαμηλό πυρετό και αμείωτη ενεργητικότητα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2015)

*διαδρονή* η, διαδρομή με δρόνο.
[Από πληκτρολίσθημα.]


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2015)

Αγγλικές λεξιπλασίες που μου στείλανε. Κυκλοφορούν στο διαδίκτυο με (μάλλον άσχετη) εικονογράφηση, υπό τον τίτλο *24+ Brilliant New Words We Should Add to Dictionaries* (και παραλλαγές). Μπα, δεν είναι όλες brilliant. 



AMBITCHOUS (adj) striving to be more of a bitch than the average bitch.
ASKHOLE  someone who asks many stupid, pointless, or obnoxious questions.
BEDGASM  a feeling of euphoria experienced when climbing into bed at the end of a very long day.
BEERBOARDING  extracting secret information from a colleague by getting them drunk.
CARCOLEPSY  a condition where a passenger falls asleep as soon as the car starts moving.
CELLFISH  an individual who continues talking on their phone so as to be rude or inconsiderate of other people.
CHAIRDROBE  piling clothes on a chair in place of a closet or dresser; see also floordrobe.
CHIPTEASE  when you buy a bag of potato chips thinking that it will be full but it turns out it’s just air.
COLOMBUSING  when white people claim to have discovered something that has been around for years, decades or centuries.
DESTINESIA  when you get to where you were intending to go, but forget why you were going there in the first place.
DOPPELBANGER  a person who has sexual intercourse with someone that looks identical to them but is not related.
DUDEVORCE  when two bros officially end their friendship.
EGLAF  a word that has no meaning; can be used in place of any other word.
EPIPHANOT  an idea that seems like an amazing insight to the conceiver but is in fact pointless, mundane, stupid, or incorrect.
ERRORIST  someone who repeatedly makes mistakes, or is always wrong.
HIBERDATING  when a person ignores their friends in favour of a boyfriend/girlfriend.
INTERNEST  the cocoon of blankets and pillows you gather around yourself whilst spending long periods of time on the internet.
JUGGERSNOT  a huge impending sneeze you can’t prevent.
MASTURDATING  going out alone to a movie or a restaurant.
NERDJACKING  filling a conversation with unnecessary detail about one’s passion to an otherwise uninitiated, uninterested layperson.
NOMONYM  a food that tastes like another food.
NONVERSATION  a completely worthless conversation; small talk.
TEXTPECTATION  the anticipation felt when waiting for a response to a text.
UNKEYBOARDINATED (adj) when you’re unable to type without repeatedly making mistakes.
UNLIGHTENING (v) learning something that makes you dumber.
YOUNIVERSE  used to indicate that a person has knowledge only of him or herself, their universe consists only of them.



Να προσθέσω κι εγώ μια:

*social mediot* a person who spends way too much time in the social media.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 21, 2015)

Έσβησα γραφόμενά μου προσπαθώντας να βάλω μια τελεία, αλλά το ποστ είναι πολύ μικρό και έτσι αναγκάστηκα να γράψω αυτό το κείμενο για να μη μου πει ότι είναι πολύ μικρό το ποστ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 27, 2015)

*εύμπουστη, η* Η έχουσα πληθωρικό στήθος (γκουγκλοευρήματα μετρημένα στα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού)

[...] αναρωτιέμαι σε ποια εκτροπή επικοινωνιακής λογικής στηρίζεται το θεώρημα ότι θα γίνω καλύτερος άνθρωπος επειδή με προτρέπει ένας τηλεαστέρας, μια υπερτιμημένη *εύμπουστη *νεαρά που προσποιείται τη δημοσιογράφο, ένας ηθοποιός με αντίστροφη σχέση τουπέ και ταλέντου, [...]

(Πέπη Ραγκούση, _Τα Νέα_)


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2015)

Δεν θυμάμαι να έχω δει το _ευ-_ να συνδυάζεται με ξενόφερτη λέξη, για να μην πω για το πανάσχημο (και ανύπαρκτο) ήχο βμπ.

Μπορούμε να συνεχίσουμε να λέμε *πλουσιόστηθη* και *μεγαλόστηθη*.


----------



## Zazula (May 6, 2015)

*μαραφετίχ *= σύνεργο ερωτικού ονειρεαλισμού
*μαραφετιχιστής *= ο διά μαραφετίχ διεγειρόμενος


----------



## stathis (May 20, 2015)

*πανίδεος*
ο έχων πλήρη άγνοια σε θέματα πανίδας

*Πανιδαεμάνος*
γνωστό και μη εξαιρετέο μέλος του φόρουμ που παίζει τα θέματα (μικρο/μακρο/μεγα)πανίδας στα πανιδάχτυλά του


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2015)

*πανίδεος*
2. αίσθημα δέους ημών των πολλών (_hoi polloi_) μπροστά στις γνώσεις ενός πανίδεου (σημ. 1)


----------



## stathis (May 20, 2015)

stathis said:


> *πανίδεος*
> ο έχων πλήρη άγνοια σε θέματα πανίδας





drsiebenmal said:


> *πανίδεος*
> 2. αίσθημα δέους ημών των πολλών (_hoi polloi_) μπροστά στις γνώσεις ενός πανίδεου (σημ. 1)



Δέος μπροστά στην άγνοια;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2015)

stathis said:


> Δέος μπροστά στην άγνοια;



Φτου!
Είχα φτιάξει αρχικά και τρίτο ορισμό (για να παραπέμψω εκεί): *πανίδεος*: 3. αυτός που έχει ιδέα/γνώμη για τα πάντα (από παντίδεος με απόρριψη του τ), αλλά μετά σκέφτηκα ότι μόνο η απόφραξη (επιτρέπεται να) σημαίνει το άλφα και το αντίθετό του και το έσβησα. Τα ίχνη του εγκλήματος έμειναν όμως, για να τα εντοπίσει ο προσεκτικός παρατηρητής...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 25, 2015)

*στοκοπροσήλωση:* Η εμμονική στάση διαφόρων στόκων να κατασκευάζουν ανόητα ιδεοληπτικά σενάρια για να επιχειρηματολογήσουν στον δημόσιο διάλογο, π.χ. (ο κύριος είναι υποψήφιος POTUS):


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2015)

Φοβάμαι ότι στοκοποιείς μεγάλη μερίδα του πληθυσμού.


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2015)

*αποφράιντι* η, η Παρασκευή 29 Μαΐου που φοβάσαι μην αποδειχτεί και πάλι αποφράδα.


----------



## christinaneo (Jun 2, 2015)

*πουτσαδόρος*  

Φανταστικό πλάσμα που έχει τη μορφή δίμετρου, γυμνασμένου ντελιβερά πίτσας, ο οποίος μόλις του ανοίγεις την πόρτα σου ανοίγει τα μπούτια και σου εξηγεί τι εστί χοντρή ζύμη. Το πλάσμα αυτό υπάρχει μόνο σε φτηνές τσόντες και ερωτικές ιστορίες. Ο πουτσαδόρος συγγενεύει με ένα άλλο φανταστικό πλάσμα, τον fucκούριερ, ο οποίος εμφανίζεται στην πόρτα σου για να σου παραδώσει ένα πολύ μεγάλο πακέτο. 

Απο το βιβλίο του Λύο Καλοβυρνά "Πλαθολόγιο Λέξεων - η απουστειρωμένη έκδοση". Εικονογράφηση δική μου.


Επίσης σχετικό με το νήμα: έχω παρατηρήσει ότι οι λέξεις που είναι ήδη σύνθετες προσφέρονται ιδιαίτερα για λεξιπλασία. Π.χ. η λέξη "ζαμπονοτυρόπιτα" χωράει ένα σκασμό λέξεις ανάμεσα. Ζαμπονο-ψαρο-κολοκυθοσαυρο-κριθαρό-πιτα. (ναι, έχει κολοκυθόσαυρο μέσα, είναι της ύστερης Κρητιδικής. Ή Κρητη-δικής, για να ταιριάζει με την κριθαροκουλούρα.)


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2015)

Συνώνυμο για τον παραπάνω: *μποντιλιβεράς*. (Το _μπο-_ είναι από το beau.)


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2015)

christinaneo said:


> ... Π.χ. η λέξη "ζαμπονοτυρόπιτα" χωράει ένα σκασμό λέξεις ανάμεσα. Ζαμπονο-ψαρο-κολοκυθοσαυρο-κριθαρό-πιτα. ...



Ιδού μία, σε συντομευμένη εκδοχή:



daeman said:


> ... Περί ορέξεως, κολοκυθοσπανακοτυροκαρυδοφραουλοδαμασκηνολουκανικοπικροραδικοξινολεμονοχυλόπιτα.



Εκτός από τις πίτες, προσφέρονται επίσης και τα γεμιστά (turducken) και το φρικασέ:



Earion said:


> Θέλει πολλή προσπάθεια ακόμα για να φτάσουμε τις αριστοφανικές
> *λοπαδοτεμαχοσελαχογαλεοκρανιολειψανοδριμυποτριμματοσιλφιολιπαρομελιτοπαστοπεταλιδο *.... [παραλείπονται πολλά γράμματα] ... *στραγαλοπετμεζοφτερουγόδιπλες*.
> ...



Χωρίς τυρί:

λοπαδο­τεμαχο­σελαχο­γαλεο­κρανιο­λειψανο­δριμ­υπο­τριμματο­σιλφιο­καραβο­μελιτο­κατακεχυ­μενο­κιχλ­επι­κοσσυφο­φαττο­περιστερ­αλεκτρυον­οπτο­κεφαλλιο­κιγκλο­πελειο­λαγῳο­σιραιο­βαφη­τραγανο­πτερύγων

ή με τυρί:

λοπαδοτεμαχοσελαχογαλεοκρανιολειψανοδριμυποτριμματοσιλφιοτυρομελιτοκατακεχυμενοκιχλεπικοσσυφοφαττοπεριστεραλεκτρυονοπτεκεφαλλιοκιγκλοπελειολαγῳοσιραιοβαφητραγανοπτερυγών


Και με παράδοση κατ' οίκον.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 3, 2015)

*φωνασκογελάω: *γελάω και φωνάζω από χαρά, π.χ. ενώ παίζω ζωηρά (ο μικρός περνάει μια φάση όπου του αρέσει να φτιάχνει δικές του λέξεις, και μερικές είναι πολύ πετυχημένες)


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2015)

Τελεσίγραφο Τσίπρα για τις περικοπές στις συντάξεις

«Αν η Ευρώπη επιμείνει σε περικοπές στις συντάξεις, θα πρέπει να αναλάβει το κόστος μιας εξέλιξης που δεν θα είναι ευχάριστη για κανέναν», δήλωσε ο πρωθυπουργός κ. Αλέξης Τσίπρας αμέσως μετά τη συνάντηση με τον αυστριακό καγκελάριο Βέρνερ Φάιμαν, αφήνοντας εκ νέου ανοιχτό το ενδεχόμενο ρήξης. 
http://www.kathimerini.gr/819701/ga...grafo-tsipra-gia-tis-perikopes-stis-synta3eis

Αυτό λέγεται *θεωρία των θεομπαιγνίων*.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jun 20, 2015)

*λαπαβίστας*, ο (ουσ.) : Φλογερός απόστολος της άποψης ότι η Ελλάδα της μνημονιακής εποχής πρέπει να επιστρέψει στο εθνικό της νόμισμα, τη δραχμή. Απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση για να είναι κανείς *λ*. είναι να ζει εκτός Ελλάδας, να έχει εισοδήματα σε σκληρό νόμισμα και να τον περιμένει σίγουρη θέση σε πανεπιστήμιο του εξωτερικού. _Παραδ. χρήσης_: Ο καπιταλιστής που σκέφτεται και μαρξιστικά, ιδιαίτερα άμα έχει και κανέναν σύμβουλο οικονομολόγο απ’ τη συνωμοταξία [sic] των “Λαπαβίστας” (πώς λέμε Ζαπατίστας) ... (zougla.gr, Ιούλιος 2011) | μια συμφωνία που θα απέχει από το όραμα των λαπαβίστας (lexilogia.gr, Ιούνιος 2015). _Ετυμ_. Από το όνομα του οικονομολόγου και βουλευτή του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Κώστα Λαπαβίτσα, σχηματισμός σε ευθεία και ηθελημένη αναλογία με επαναστατικά κινήματα με παρόμοια κατάληξη (γραμματική): Ζαπατίστας, Σαντινίστας κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2015)

Εμπνευσμένο από το (εσκεμμένο;) ορθογραφικό στο παραπάνω απόσπασμα από τη zougla.gr.

*συνωμοταξία* = σύνολο ανθρώπων με κοινούς συνωμοτικούς σκοπούς

Από _συνομοταξία_ (Πάπυρος: «μτφ. (με κακή σημ.) σύνολο ανθρώπων με κοινές ιδιότητες ή κοινούς σκοπούς ("ανήκει στη συνομοταξία τών μονίμως παραπονουμένων"») και _συνωμοσία_ / _συνωμότης_.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jun 20, 2015)

Ναι μεν αλλά:

*συνωμοταξία *= σύνολο ομοφρονούντων που συμμετέχουν σε κοινή προσπάθεια («βάζουν ώμο») για την επίτευξη κοινού σκοπού.


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2015)

*αντενόκουμπο* το, το κουμπί που πατάμε αυτές τις μέρες για να παρακολουθήσουμε τον Γιάννη Αντετοκούνμπο και κάποια άλλα παλικάρια.


----------



## Themis (Oct 2, 2015)

Σήμερα άκουσα τυχαία στον δρόμο από δύο περαστικές μια λέξη που δεν είχα ξανακούσει και που μου προκάλεσε ρίγη ενθουσιασμού. Η αναζήτηση στον Γούγλη απέδωσε ένα (1) εύρημα. Νομίζω ότι δεν της αξίζει τίποτα λιγότερο από τη λεξιλογιακή αθανασία.*

περπατάμπλ* (επίθετο) ο κατάλληλος για περπάτημα ή πεζοπορία.
_Ωραία είναι αυτά τα παπούτσια, αλλά δεν έπρεπε να πάρεις κάτι σε πιο περπατάμπλ;_ [το πραγματικό παράδειγμα χρήσης]
_... σε περπατάμπλ απόσταση από την παραλία και την παλιά πόλη._ [το ιντερνετικό εύρημα: http://vikihmvale.blogspot.gr/2011/10/blog-post.html]


----------



## daeman (Oct 2, 2015)

...
Ε, μετά το κρεβατάμπλ, θες και μια βόλτα να ξεμουδιάσεις. Κι όταν σου ανοίξει η όρεξη απ' τη βόλτα και θες να ξαποστάσεις, πας σε κάνα εστιατόριο καθιστάμπλ και παραγγέλνεις το μενού, ταμπλ ντοτ. Αρκεί να είναι πληροτάμπλ το μενού όπως στον Αστερίξ στους Βέλγους, και πληρωτάμπλ, και το εστιατόριο όχι πληροτάμπλ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2015)

Περπατάμπλ, πάντως, πρέπει να θεωρηθεί και η γκόμενα που αξίζει να συνοδεύεις.

(Μακριά από μένα όλοι αυτοί οι όροι. Εγώ ομιλώ πάντα με περισσότερο σεβασμό για το άλλο φύλο.)


----------



## daeman (Oct 2, 2015)

nickel said:


> Περπατάμπλ, πάντως, πρέπει να θεωρηθεί και η γκόμενα που αξίζει να συνοδεύεις.
> ...



One more case solved: the *arm candy. * Ανπαικτάμπλ!


Αγκαλιάμπλ μου εσύ - Έλα, Φιτζέραλντ! :laugh:


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 5, 2015)

Εγώ πάλι άκουσα σήμερα στο ραδιόφωνο την υπέροχη λέξη «_*κομψοπάχουλος*_»!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 6, 2015)

Themis said:


> *περπατάμπλ* (επίθετο) ο κατάλληλος για περπάτημα ή πεζοπορία.
> _Ωραία είναι αυτά τα παπούτσια, αλλά δεν έπρεπε να πάρεις κάτι σε πιο περπατάμπλ;_ [το πραγματικό παράδειγμα χρήσης]
> _... σε περπατάμπλ απόσταση από την παραλία και την παλιά πόλη._ [το ιντερνετικό εύρημα: http://vikihmvale.blogspot.gr/2011/10/blog-post.html]


Αναρωτιέμαι τότε τι θα είναι η σημασία του *μπερμπαντάμπλ* — απλώς ηχηροποίηση π–>μπ/τ–>ντ, ή μήπως κάτι άλλο;


----------



## Katharina (Oct 21, 2015)

Και, καθώς έλεγε η θεία Κωστούλα: Στο Κολωνάκι έχει κα-τα-πλη-κτι-κές πουτίνγκ (μπουτίκ)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 6, 2016)

Προ ολιγου η κορη μου χρησιμοποιησε με μεγαλη φυσικοτητα το ουσιαστικο *η ανθρωπίνα* προκειμενου να αναφερθει σε μια κουκλα με ανθρωπινη μορφη, σε αντιδιαστολη με μια κουκλα ξωτικο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Προ ολιγου η κορη μου χρησιμοποιησε με μεγαλη φυσικοτητα το ουσιαστικο *η ανθρωπίνα* προκειμενου να αναφερθει σε μια κουκλα με ανθρωπινη μορφη, σε αντιδιαστολη με μια κουκλα ξωτικο.



Να γιατί χρειάζονται οι τόνοι. Γιατί, όταν σερβίρεις μια καινούργια ή μια άγνωστη λέξη, θες να είσαι βέβαιη ότι και ο αναγνώστης θα την προφέρει όπως η κόρη σου. Επειδή δεν ξέρουμε πόσα ελληνικά γνωρίζει ο αναγνώστης, βάζουμε τόνους σε όλες τις λέξεις που θέλουν τόνο και έχουμε ήσυχο το κεφάλι μας.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 7, 2016)

Και να γιατί έβαλα τόνο στη μόνη λέξη που πραγματικά είχε σημασία στην παραπάνω πρόταση. :)

Αν η παράλειψη των τόνων αντίκειται στους κανόνες του φόρουμ ή αν με άλλον τρόπο προκαλεί πρόβλημα ή ενόχληση, ενημερώστε με παρακαλώ και δεν θα το ξανακάνω. Αν όχι, τότε όποτε γράφω από τάμπλετ ή άλλη συσκευή όπου δυσκολεύομαι γενικώς να γράψω και ειδικότερα να βάλω τόνους, τότε είναι πάρα πολύ πιθανό να τους παραλείπω. Ευτυχώς αυτό δεν συμβαίνει συχνά, και επιπλέον ακριβώς λόγω της δυσκολίας τα κείμενα που γράφω έτσι είναι μικρής έκτασης, οπότε δεν θα υποφέρετε πολύ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Απ' όσο ξέρω, το φόρουμ δεν έχει κανόνα που να απαγορεύει το ατονικό ή το πολυτονικό. Κάποιοι από εμάς τα αποθαρρύνουμε μόνο. Απαγορεύονται δια ροπάλου τα Grenglish, αλλά ταυτόχρονα έχουμε κατανόηση για τις τεχνικές δυσκολίες όπου υπάρχουν.


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2016)

Χώρα με αγιατολάδες > Ιράν
Χρεοκοπημένη χώρα με αγιατολάδες > Μπατιράν


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2016)

Ο Αντίχρυσος! :)

http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/245421/ston-aera-i-ependysi-stis-skoyries-ametakinitos-o-skoyrletis


----------



## Earion (Jan 13, 2016)

κατσαπλιαδιστάν

Επινόηση του βουλευτή Γρηγόρη Ψαριανού: Η Ελλάδα είναι κατσαπλιαδιστάν.


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2016)

Εκπληκτικό λάθος ή υπέροχη λεξιπλασία; Το ανακάλυψε ο Dr7x και αποδίδει τον αγγλικό bed linen ή εδώ τον ιταλικό biancheria da letto (αγγλ. white linen). 

*λινοσκεπάσματα* αντί για κλινοσκεπάσματα (bedding)

https://www.google.com/search?q="λινοσκεπάσματα"&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## daeman (Mar 4, 2016)

...
Άλλο ένα σαν το παραπάνω. Έχετε υπόψη τη λέξη «*τσεκούρεμα*»; 

Βαρύ κούρεμα προφανώς, όχι με ψαλίδι αλλά με τσεκούρι. Με 162 ευρήματα, παρακαλώ, από το 2011 και δώθε, συχνά όχι σαν λεξιπλασία ή νεολογισμός, αλλά φυσιολογικά ενταγμένο στη ροή της πρότασης, χωρίς να ξενίζει, με τη σημασία της μεγάλης οικονομικής περικοπής. Εγώ πάντως σήμερα την πρωτοπρόσεξα. Σηκώθηκε το ωμέγα κι έγινε έψιλον. Πήγα για μαλλί και βγήκα τσεκουρεμένος.

Φαίνεται πως το _κούρεμα _ή το_ ψαλίδισμα _έπεφταν λίγα, ενώ το _τσεκούρωμα _δεν έχει _κούρεμα _που παραπέμπει πια κατευθείαν στις οικονομικές περικοπές. Και το _πετσόκομμα _κάπως παλιακό.

Άντε βρε, και στο ρήμα: «Θα σε τσεκουρέψω!» :laugh:


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2016)

*καρανίκες* ήττες στρατηγικού σχεδιασμού που βαφτίζονται νίκες.


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2016)

*αυταπατίστας* οι, όσοι πιστεύουν πως, όταν τα καλά παιδιά εκφράζουν σφοδρές επιθυμίες, το σύμπαν συνωμοτεί να τις κάνει πραγματικότητα


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 21, 2016)

nickel said:


> *αυταπατίστας* οι, όσοι πιστεύουν πως, όταν τα καλά παιδιά εκφράζουν σφοδρές επιθυμίες, το σύμπαν συνωμοτεί να τις κάνει πραγματικότητα



Αυτοί δεν είναι οι *κοελίστες*; Νόμιζα ότι αυταπατίστας είναι τα θύματα των αυταπαπατζήδων (βλ.κατ).

*αυταπαπατζής, ο*, όποιος δεν περιορίζεται στις αυταπάτες του, αλλά φροντίζει πειστικά και παντί τρόπω να γίνουν και αυταπάτες άλλων. Δεν υπάρχουν αρκετά ευρήματα για να τεκμηριωθεί κατά πόσο η χρήση της λ. αυταπάτη σε αυτό το συγκείμενο θεωρείται ως ουσιαστικά συνώνυμη με τη λέξη _απάτη_ και συνεπώς, η χρήση ως συνωνύμων των _φιδέμπορας_, _πωλητής σανού_ κ.τ.τ. ελέγχεται ως προς την ακρίβειά της.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 5, 2016)

_*κομπλιμεντοζήτουλας*_ Αυτονόητο, αλλά προσπαθώ να του ανεβάσω το ρέτζιστερ για να μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω και σε πιο κυριλέ περιστάσεις και δεν...


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2016)

Καλημέρα. *Επαινοθήρας*, βέβαια. Υπάρχει ήδη, ακόμα και στη Λεξιλογία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 5, 2016)

Στη Λεξιλογία μιας άλλης εποχής, που δεν την είχα γνωρίσει βέβαια... ;)


----------



## daeman (Aug 5, 2016)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. *Επαινοθήρας*, βέβαια. Υπάρχει ήδη, ακόμα και στη Λεξιλογία.





Costas said:


> ...
> 
> Αντίστροφο Λεξικό (προσέξτε το _τεκνοθήρας_. Με μια μεθερμηνεία του "τεκνου" --έτσι, χωρίς τόνο!--, μας κάνει κι αυτό!)
> 
> ...



Μία από τις 6 συνολικά εμφανίσεις της στα γκουγκλοδίχτυα.

Απαγορεύεται η θήρα των -θηρών κατά την αναπαραγωγική περίοδο, παρά μόνον δι' ερευνητικούς σκοπούς.


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2016)

*ενφιολογήματα* υποσχέσεις του Σύριζα ότι θα καταργούσαν τον ΕΝΦΙΑ. 

Καλημέρα


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2016)

Από τα σημερινά Νέα:


*10+1 λέξεις που λείπουν από το λεξικό*
Τα «Πρόσωπα» ζήτησαν από συγγραφείς, καλλιτέχνες και επαγγελματίες σε διαφορετικούς χώρους να υποδείξουν λέξεις που περιγράφουν φαινόμενα της εποχής μας
Νικόλας Ζώης | Τα Νέα, 10/9/2016

*καισαροπαππισμός, ο:* (με δύο «π», να αντισταθμίζει και το «σύριζα» με ένα «ρ»): με την αρχική του ορθογραφία («καισαροπαπισμός»)
Ο όρος σημαίνει τη συναίρεση κοσμικής διακυβέρνησης και θρησκευτικής εξουσίας σε ένα μόνο πρόσωπο, όπως στην περίπτωση του Ερρίκου Η', στην Αγγλία του 16ου αιώνα. Στη νέα ορθογραφία θα σημαίνει τη συναίρεση υπουργού Επικρατείας και μεγάλου εξουσιαστή των καναλιών ιδιωτικής τηλεόρασης. Οταν «το πολιτικό» μπει για καλά «πάνω από τα συμφέροντα», όπως αναμένουν όσοι δημοσιογράφοι της «Αυγής» έτυχε να ακούσω, ο όρος μπορεί να γίνει Παπποκαισαρισμός, αφού ως Παποκαισαρισμός σημαίνει ήδη τη θεοκρατία.
_Πέτρος Μαρτινίδης, ομότιμος καθηγητής του Τμήματος Αρχιτεκτόνων του ΑΠΘ_

*δημοαψήφισμα, το:* όταν αψηφώ τον δήμο, ενώ έχω ζητήσει τη γνώμη του
_Λίνα Νικολακοπούλου, στιχουργός_

*ποκεμοναξιά, η:* το συναίσθημα ύστερα από το εμμονικό κυνήγι των Πόκεμον
Ζούμε στην εποχή των σόσιαλ μίντια. Η χρήση τους, καλοδεχούμενη και κατά τη γνώμη μου πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα. Όμως, όπως σε όλα τα πράγματα, η χρήση θέλει μέτρο. Αλλιώς γίνεται κατάχρηση, η οποία αποξενώνει τους ανθρώπους. Τους μετατρέπει σε μοναχικά πλάσματα που αντλούν χαρά ή επιβεβαίωση μόνο ή κυρίως εξ αποστάσεως και διά μέσου μέσων. Μοναχικές φιγούρες που τρέχουν σε παράλληλες πορείες. Δεν είναι το κυνήγι μικρών virtual πλασμάτων. Είναι κάτι βαθύτερο. Άνθρωποι που γίνονται ποκ-εμμονικοί και κατά βάθος ποκε-μόνοι.
_Λάζαρος Ευμορφίας, διαφημιστής_

*διασημονοούμενος, ο:* πνευματικός άνθρωπος που ανταποκρίθηκε με υπερβάλλοντα ζήλο στο πάγκοινο αίτημα να λύσει τη σιωπή του
Στην ουρά της συγκυρίας, σχολιάζει ακατάπαυστα την επικαιρότητα και αγνοεί την τέχνη του υπαινιγμού. Άμβωνας και τηλεβόας του το ψηφιακό «παρών» στα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης. Καλλιεργεί γύρω του, εξίσου μεθοδικά, δύο κύκλους: υβριστών και χειροκροτητών που αμφότεροι τον τρέφουν. Η κύρια ιδιότητά του, αυτή που του εξασφάλισε δημόσιο βήμα, μένει άπραγη, ατονεί και μαραίνεται, σαν μαϊντανός απότιστος στη γλάστρα του πραγματικού. Καταλύοντας την επικράτεια του ιδιωτικού, ο εαυτός του — αν τυχόν υπήρξε — διαχέεται στην περσόνα που ο ίδιος κατασκεύασε και, σαν δισκίο που αναβράζει, διαλύεται.
_Γιάννης Δούκας, ποιητής_

*μουαρέσης, ο:* ο άνθρωπος «μου αρέσει», o Homo Likeus
Είναι ο παρταόλας των likes, ο εθισμένος νεονάρκισσος, που σκύβει μόνο για να δει το προφίλ του στην οθόνη του iPod και να μετρήσει τα likes εχθρών και φίλων. Στα καμαρίνια σκουντάει τον γείτονά του, Homo Selfius, για να ανεβάσει αυτός πρώτος τη φωτογραφία με τους πρωταγωνιστές, να αγγίξει το όραμά του στο κυνήγι της ευδαιμονίας των likes. Πάει και τελείωσε, θα αγοράσω μια χορηγούμενη σελίδα! Πρόσεξα πως έτσι και χτυπήσεις 300.000 φίλους γίνεσαι ένας μικρός Βούδας, βλέπεις τα ανθρώπινα με μια ήρεμη συγκατάβαση, με μια αλλόκοτη ταπεινότητα, με μια παιδική σχεδόν αγαθότητα.
_Σοφία Φιλιππίδου, ηθοποιός_

*σειροτροπιάζω:* ξεκινάω, διακόπτω και ξαναξεκινάω να παρακολουθώ μια τηλεοπτική σειρά
Έχω αποφασίσει ότι μια σειρά είναι κρυφοσαπουνόπερα και δεν αξίζει τον κόπο, οπότε θα την κόψω στο τέλος του πρώτου κύκλου. Τελικά όμως — μια Κυριακή συνήθως — σειροτροπιάζω, δηλαδή υποκύπτω στον πειρασμό και βλέπω ακόμα έναν κύκλο που έχω κατεβάσει, από βαρεμάρα ή ελαφρύ μαζοχισμό ή εθισμό ή κρυφή ροπή στο κιτς. Το «Tyrant» λ.χ. ήταν «σαπούνι» Μέσης Ανατολής, στο οποίο υπέκυψα για πάνω από ένα επεισόδιο, από καθαρό σειροτροπιασμό.
_Λένα Διβάνη, συγγραφέας, αναπληρώτρια καθηγήτρια Ιστορίας της Εξωτερικής Πολιτικής στη Νομική Αθηνών_

*διαφίμωση, η:* το φαινόμενο στο οποίο ιδιωτικά κανάλια με κατευθυνόμενη ενημέρωση που λειτουργούσαν για χρόνια χωρίς νόμιμη άδεια και τώρα αναγκάζονται να κλείσουν, διαφημίζουν πως φιμώνονται
_Αλέξια Οθωναίου, σχεδιάστρια κόμικς, εικονογράφος_

*ενηλικιωφοβία, η:* ο φόβος για την ενηλικίωση του εαυτού ή/και των άλλων
Αναδύεται ως έκφραση της τάσης να παραμείνουμε σε μια παιδικόμορφη κατάσταση με αναρίθμητα άλλοθι. Είναι συμβολικά η επιθυμία να επιστρέψουμε στην ασφαλή αγκαλιά της μητέρας, εκεί όπου κάθε απειλή σβήνει με το απαλό της χάδι. Βρίσκεται σε σύγκρουση με σχεδόν όλες τις πτυχές της πραγματικότητας ειδικά σε εποχές σαν τη δική μας που η απειλή βρίσκεται ή πειστήκαμε ότι βρίσκεται όπου στρέψουμε το βλέμμα. Η ενηλικίωσή μας, η θαρραλέα ανάληψη ευθύνης για όσα συμβαίνουν σε εμάς και τους άλλους, πυροδοτεί αγχογόνες διεργασίες, από τις οποίες μια διέξοδος γρήγορη και ασφαλής είναι η παρεμπόδιση της ενηλικίωσης των άλλων, που μπορεί να είναι ακόμα και τα παιδιά μας. Αφού δεν αντέχω την ιδέα ότι τα άλλοθι εξαντλήθηκαν, δεν θα επιτρέψω και σε κανέναν άλλο να διαφοροποιηθεί από αυτά που νομίζω πως είμαι και που η ακαμψία τους μου παρέχει καταφύγιο. Η ενηλικίωση του άλλου με τρομοκρατεί ίσως περισσότερο, γιατί αδυνατώ να την ελέγξω — αν συμβεί, θα αποκαλύψει την παιδική μου γύμνια. Κάπως έτσι η ενηλικιωφοβία αποκτά χαρακτήρα υπερατομικό και τοποθετείται περήφανα στην κορυφή της θύρας του κοινωνικού μας σπιτιού.
_Γεράσιμος Μακρής, υποψήφιος διδάκτωρ Ιατρικής Σχολής ΕΚΠΑ και εκπ. μέλος Ελληνικής Εταιρείας Αναλυτικής, Ομαδικής και Οικογενειακής Ψυχοθεραπείας_

*μιζερολαγνεία, η:* η διαστροφή εκείνου του 17,5% που εξακολουθεί να προτιμά μια κυβέρνηση ΣΥΡΙΖΑ
Προς το παρόν μπορεί να εντάσσεται στις ιδεολογικές ή και στις αισθητικές διαστροφές, αλλά και ως σεξουαλική «απόκλιση» δεν είναι άστοχη. (Όπως λέμε «αλγολαγνεία», για τον σαδομαζοχισμό, ή «ουρολαγνεία»). Ιδίως για όσους νιώθουν μια «ερωτική σχέση» με τον ηγέτη.
_Πέτρος Μαρτινίδης, ομότιμος καθηγητής του Τμήματος Αρχιτεκτόνων του ΑΠΘ_

*υπερενφίαλος, ο:* ο μεγαλοϊδιοκτήτης
Δεν είμαι μεγαλοϊδιοκτήτρια. Απλώς, ακούω και διαβάζω και βλέπω ειδήσεις λίγο παραπάνω απ' όσο πρέπει.
_Τζένη Μαστοράκη, μεταφράστρια_

*ηλιθιοφιλία, η:* σύμπτωμα χαμηλού τρόπου σκέψης για ό,τι συμβαίνει
Κάθε σκέψη μου το τελευταίο καιρό έχει μια σταθερή κατάληξη: τη δυσκολία να καταλάβω τι συμβαίνει γύρω μου. Η δυσκολία αυτή δεν αφορά μόνο τα κοινωνικά ή πολιτικά φαινόμενα αλλά και τις απόψεις ή τις επιλογές ανθρώπων που αισθάνομαι οικείους. Ετσι λοιπόν καταφεύγω σε ένα είδος ηλιθιοφιλίας, που είναι μια μορφή προσωποποιημένης αντίστασης σε μια εποχή όπου η βιοπολιτική δίνει τη θέση της στην ψυχοπολιτκή. Δηλαδή, τα σώματα παραχωρούν τα πρωτεία στις ψυχικές διεργασίες. Η ηλιθιοφιλία είναι το σύμπτωμα ενός χαμηλού τρόπου σκέψης που υστερεί απέναντι σε ό,τι συμβαίνει. Πάνω απ' όλα, όμως, σημαίνει να μην ξέρεις εκείνο που όλοι γνωρίζουν, ή τουλάχιστον να μη το θεωρείς δεδομένο. Ιδού γιατί η ηλιθιοφιλία είναι η τελευταία μορφή ριζοσπαστισμού που απέμεινε.
_Γιώργος Τζιρτζιλάκης, επιμελητής εκθέσεων και αναπληρωτής καθηγητής στο Τμήμα Αρχιτεκτόνων του Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλίας_​


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2016)

*αοριστερός.* Ο μέχρι πρόσφατα οπαδός του Σύριζα που τώρα δηλώνει γενικώς και αορίστως αριστερός.


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2016)

*αγκελάριος* η, η Άγκελα Μέρκελ στον μόνιμο ρόλο της καγκελαρίου της Γερμανίας
*
Angela Merkel, German Chancellor, to seek fourth term*
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-38042937


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 19, 2017)

Ν. Σαραντάκος said:


> η δήθεν ρήση του Πολύβιου «Εν καιροίς χαλεποίς μέμνησο της γλώσσης» που, παρά τα όσα ισχυρίζεται ο κ. Μπελλές που αρέσκεται να την προσθέτει *μαϊντανηδόν *στα άρθρα που γράφει,...


Παρακαλώ να σημειωθεί η λέξη που έφτιαξε ο sarant


----------



## Themis (Jan 19, 2017)

dharvatis said:


> Παρακαλώ να σημειωθεί η λέξη που έφτιαξε ο sarant


Επικροτώ έμπλεος ενθουσιασμού. Κι ο άνιθος στα κάγκελα!


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2017)

Themis said:


> Επικροτώ έμπλεος ενθουσιασμού. Κι ο άνιθος στα κάγκελα!



Έμπλεος; Έμπλεος! 
Έμπλεος κι εγώ λοιπόν, πλέον, πλέων σε πελάγη ενθουσιασμού  για το *μαϊντανηδόν*, ομυαλοκαγκεληδόν και ανιθοκαγκεληδόν!

Κι άλλο ένα παράδειγμα χρήσης, βγαλμένο απ' τη ζωή: «Τις λεξιπλασίες εγώ μαϊντανηδόν τις έχω».


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2017)

*δαφνοκλέφτης* ο αυτός που κλέβει τις «δάφνες» των άλλων, δηλ. το μερίδιο της δόξας που τους ανήκει.

Η πατρότητα του όρου ανήκει στον Θεόδωρο Πάγκαλο. Στα αγγλικά θα μπορούσαμε να το πούμε *glory stealer*.

https://www.efsyn.gr/arthro/dafnokleftis
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2017/04/08/meze-266/


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2017)

Με την ευκαιρία που 38 βουλευτές του Σύριζα ζήτησαν την αποποινικοποίηση του ελεύθερου κάμπινγκ, ο Γιώργος Σκαμπαρδώνης (Νέα, 14/4/17) επανέφερε τον νεολογισμό:
*
πλατανικός έρως*: σεξ κάτω από τα πλατάνια


----------



## Earion (Apr 30, 2017)

*βεληγκέκω*

Ας μην πάει χαμένη μια λεξιπλασία του Βασίλη Βασιλικού. Τη σημειώνω εδώ:

«Με ενέπνευσε το Δυτικό Βερολίνο, όπου βρέθηκα με μια υποτροφία ... το 1970 με 1971 ... μπορούσα να γράφω απερίσπαστος. Θυμάμαι κι ένα [ποίημα] απ’ έξω. Θέλετε να σας το πω;» «Με χαρά» «Είναι απ’ τη συλλογή _Ο ληξίαρχος_»:
Όλοι εναντίον τους
κανένας μαζί τους.
Κι όμως στέκουν.
Εκρήξεις βομβών.
Αφίξεις στρατηγών
του ΝΑΤΟ. Ήξεις
αφήξεις κάτω.
Κι όμως *βεληγκέκουν*.​ 
Αυτό το *βεληγκέκουν* είχε αρέσει πολύ στον Βαγγέλη Γκούφα, που ήταν κι αυτός αυτοεξόριστος οικογενειακά στη Γενεύη».

«Πώς "εβελήγκεκαν" οι πρωταίτιοι». Συνέντευξη στον Μανώλη Πιμπλή (_Τα Νέα_, Βιβλιοδρόμιο, 22-23 Απρ. 2017), σ. 2.


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2017)

Η διαφορά ανάμεσα σε νεολογισμούς και λεξιπλασίες:

Νεολογισμός:
*αφηγηματίας* ο, όποιος καταφεύγει σε συν. παραπλανητικά ερμηνευτικά σχήματα προκειμένου να στηρίξει κάποιο ιδεολόγημα που κυριαρχεί στη σκέψη του ή στις επιδιώξεις του σε πείσμα της πραγματικότητας.

Λεξιπλασία:
*αφηγοιηματίας* ο, όποιος υποστηρίζει το αφήγημά του με εκνευριστική αλαζονεία.


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2017)

*κονιορδοποίηση, η* το βήμα πριν την κονιορτοποίηση του πολιτισμού


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2017)

*τραπεζόδρομος* (ο), *τραπεζοδρόμιο* (το) πεζόδρομος ή πεζοδρόμιο κατειλημμένα από τραπεζοκαθίσματα καταστημάτων υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος.


----------



## Themis (Oct 12, 2017)

*τρανσπεζόδρομος *(ο)* :* δίοδος μεταξύ κτισμάτων που ο επίσημα καταχωρημένος χαρακτηρισμός της ως πεζοδρόμου δεν συνάδει προς την πραγματικότητα ενός αχταρμά πάρκινγκ, τραπεζοκαθισμάτων, διέλευσης πεζών και διέλευσης οχημάτων.


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2017)

*πετάφραση *(η) μετάφραση για πέταμα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2017)

*ομορφοποίηση* (η) ποιοτική μορφοποίηση κειμένου


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2017)

*στομφόλυγες *(οι) λόγος κενού περιεχομένου που εκφέρεται με επιτηδευμένο, πομπώδες ύφος


----------



## Themis (Nov 28, 2017)

*στομφόλιγες* (οι) λόγος ατόμου του οποίου η επίδοση σε στομφόλυγες είναι πολύ κατώτερη του ευλόγως αναμενομένου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2017)

*στομφόληγες (οι)* - Άνθρωποι που τελειώνουν πάντα τις _στομφόλυγες_ ή τις _στομφόλιγές_ τους χρησιμοποιώντας μια στομφώδη πομφόλυγα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2017)

*στομφόλεγες* δεύτερο ενικό πρόσωπο του ενεστώτα του ρήματος *στομφολέγω*, π.χ. _Εγώ σου μιλούσα με στοιχεία κι εσύ στομφόλεγες περί ανέμων και υδάτων!_


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2017)

...
*στομφόληκτος *-η -ο: λόγος, ομιλία, γενικώς απεύθυνση (άλα μου!) σε κοινό, η οποία καταλήγει με τον προβλεπόμενο στόμφο


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2017)

*στομφόπληκτος* -η -ο: Κάποιος που υποφέρει όντας αναγκασμένος να ακούει στομφώδεις παρλαπίπες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2017)

*στομφόπλεκτος* -η -ο: Λόγος γεμάτος στομφώδεις παρλαπίπες.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 29, 2017)

:lol::lol::lol::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Themis (Nov 30, 2017)

_*στόμφυλα*_ (τα): Στομφώδες ίζημα που απομένει όταν κατακάτσει ο κουρνιαχτός απ' τους στομφόλυγες. Χρησιμοποιείται για την παραγωγή στομφόρροιας.


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2017)

Ευτυχώς ξεπεράσαμε τη στομφοπληξία, καιρός ήταν.

Το *φουμπού* είναι ένας καθιερωμένος νεολογισμός, ακρωνύμιο με το πλεονέκτημα της συντομίας και, γι' αυτό το λόγο, πρόσφορο για σύνθετες λέξεις. Θα ήθελα λοιπόν να προτείνω τον όρο *φουμπουφοβικός* για όποιον απεχθάνεται ή φοβάται το Facebook σε διάφορες εκφάνσεις του και για διάφορους λόγους.

Ας σημειωθεί ότι στο ΛΝΕΓ και στο Χρηστικό, οι λέξεις *-φοβία* και *-φοβικός* δεν περιλαμβάνουν τη σημασία της απέχθειας, αντιπάθειας, εχθρότητας. Θα πρέπει να πας σε συγκεκριμένες λέξεις για να τη βρεις, π.χ. *ομοφοβία* «η αντιπάθεια για τις ομοφυλοφιλικές σχέσεις και τους ομοφυλόφιλους» (ΛΝΕΓ).


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2017)

...
Περιέργως, το προφανές "facebook phobia" δίνει μόνο 183 γκουγκλίσματα (ένα από αυτά στο urban από το 2010) συν το επίθετο "facebook phobic" με 164, ενώ το συντετμημένο "fb phobia" μόνο 149. Αφοβία.

Παρέμπ, εγεννήθη αυτοίς νέος όρος, λατινοελληνικό υβρίδιο, το visiolibrophobia, πολύ πομπώδες για τα γούστα μου, και σπάνιο.


----------



## cougr (Dec 5, 2017)

Funny that, I always thought it was editiovultus phobia.:blink:


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2018)

Με αφορμή το ρεπορτάζ της Φαινάνσιαλ Τάιμς για τα συμβάντα σε φιλανθρωπική εκδηλωση μόνο για κυρίους, βρήκα άρθρο περί νεοπλουτίστικης συμπεριφοράς που με έκανε και γέλασα με τις λεξιπλασίες του. Αξίζει να διαβαστεί για αυτές. Μια μικρη λίστα:
Sublebrities
Eyes Wide Shit
fauxlanthropic event
arseoisie


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2018)

Σκεφτόμουν πόσο ωραία εξελληνίσαμε τον _Ivanhoe_ σε _Ιβανόη_.

Παράλληλη σκέψη με τη λεξιπλασία που μου βγήκε πρωινιάτικα: _*Ivan's hoe*_.


----------



## Earion (Apr 5, 2018)

Earion said:


> ... Αναρωτιέμαι αν σας έχει τύχει η εξής συνθήκη:
> Βρίσκεστε πίσω από ένα αυτοκίνητο που αργεί χαρακτηριστικά, βάζοντας σε δοκιμασία την υπομονή σας, κι ακόμη περισσότερο καθώς πλησιάζετε σε φανάρι που είναι στο πορτοκαλί και σε δευτερόλεπτα θα γίνει κόκκινο. Ο οδηγός του σταματά, ενώ αν είχε ζωηράδα και ετοιμότητα θα μπορούσε να περάσει και να σας επιτρέψει κι εσάς να διαφύγετε τον κλοιό του κόκκινου, έστω και με ενός δευτερολέπτου οριακή καθυστέρηση (στο τσακ, που λέμε). Εσείς παραιτείστε από τη σκέψη και πατάτε φρένο, έχοντάς το πάρει απόφαση ότι θα υπομείνετε το φανάρι. Την επόμενη στιγμή εκείνος, εντελώς απροσδόκητα, επιταχύνει, περνάει και σας αφήνει στα κρύα του λουτρού.​
> Πώς θα το λέγαμε αυτό;​


​​Η απάντηση (από τον κατεξοχήν αρμόδιο) μπορεί να δοθεί εφτά χρόνια μετά. Δεν πειράζει, αφού είμαστε ακόμα ζωντανοί...*
«Κιτρινοκαμπάνιας» *
Ο προπορευόμενος οδηγός που προχωράει τόσο αργά όσο χρειάζεται για να περάσει οριακά με κίτρινο, υποχρεώνοντάς σε να σταματήσεις στο κόκκινο. 
​
http://www.athensvoice.gr/politics/431950_nees-lexeis-poy-tha-eprepe-na-kathierothoyn-easter-edition​


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2018)

Προσοχή πού θα μπει το διπλό σύμφωνο:

*προσσελήνωση *: προσεδάφιση στην επιφάνεια της Σελήνης

*προσελλήνωση *: ανώμαλη προσγείωση στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα (όπου το τρίπτυχο Αξιοκρατία, Αξιολόγηση, Αριστεία είναι Ανάθεμα).

Κλεμμένο από σκίτσο του Δημήτρη Χαντζόπουλου: http://www.kathimerini.gr/961651/sketch/epikairothta/politikh/skitso-toy-dhmhtrh-xantzopoyloy-280418

Την _προσσελήνωση _τη συζητήσαμε εδώ: https://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11981


----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2018)

*εργελοιοποιώ*, *εργελοιοποίηση *= τα _εργαλειοποιώ_ & _εργαλειοποίηση_ όταν υποκείμενο είναι η κυβέρνηση Σύριζα-Ανέλ· _στο νέο σχέδιο νόμου εργελοιοποιείται η αναδοχή από ομόφυλα ζευγάρια_


----------



## sarant (Apr 30, 2018)

Μήπως αυτή η λεξιπλασία πρέπει να πάει στην ενότητα των πολιτικών;

Αλλιώς να βάλω κι εγώ για τους κούληδες με τη βαριά βλακώδη τους μορφή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 30, 2018)

Καθώς δεν συμμετείχα στη Λεξιλογία από την ίδρυσή της, προσπαθώ εδώ και λίγη ώρα να καταλάβω τι ισχύει «θεσμικά» ας το πω έτσι, για λεξιπλασίες με πολιτική εσάνς στο παρόν νήμα --που ανήκει σε ένα υποφόρουμ διασκέδασης (A funny thing happened on the way). Στις δύο πρώτες κιόλας σελίδες βρήκα αρκετές, κατά σύμπτωση όλες εμπνευσμένες από το ανερχόμενο τότε αστέρι της πολιτικής και νυν πρωθυπουργό. Βρήκα επίσης και πολλές άλλες, εμπνευσμένες από διάφορες πολιτικές περιστάσεις, πρόσφατες ή παλιότερες.

Προσωπικά δεν με ενοχλεί και δεν με χαλάει η προέλευση των εμπνεύσεων αλλά το γούστο τους. Και το γούστο στις πλάκες και τα αστεία είναι, προφανώς, πολύ προσωπική υπόθεση.


----------



## sarant (Apr 30, 2018)

Παλιότερα, πολύ παλιότερα, είχαμε πει ότι τα αστεία με πολιτική εσάνς (μου άρεσε αυτό) πηγαίνουν στο πολιτικό νήμα, στο οποίο εγώ αποφεύγω να μπαίνω -μπήκα όμως τώρα και είδα ότι η στρατευμένη λεξιπλασία την οποία επέκρινα βρίσκεται και εκεί μαζί με άφθονες άλλες. 

Άρα, λέω εγώ, περισσεύει να βρίσκεται και εδώ και να προσβάλλει όσους έχουν αντίθετη πολιτική θέση, π.χ. εμένα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 30, 2018)

sarant said:


> Άρα, λέω εγώ, περισσεύει να βρίσκεται και εδώ και να προσβάλλει όσους έχουν αντίθετη πολιτική θέση, π.χ. εμένα.


Αυτό θα απαιτούσε όμως να ζητούμε κάτι σαν διευκρίνιση πολιτικών θέσεων ακόμη και από μέλη που επιλέγουν να μην τοποθετούνται ανοιχτά στο πολιτικό μέρος του φόρουμ για να γνωρίζουμε τις εκάστοτε ενοχλήσεις τους και μάλιστα να μας τηρούν ενήμερους ανάλογα με τις εκάστοτε πολιτικές εξελίξεις. Δεν ξέρω αν θα ήταν σωστή αυτή η πολιτική.

Εναλλακτικά, θα έπρεπε να παραπέμπουμε οτιδήποτε παρουσιάζεται στα «ενημερωτικά» υποφόρουμ και έχει ή μπορεί να κριθεί ότι έχει πολιτική χροιά στο πολιτικό νήμα. Θυμίζω, ας πούμε, την πολιτικοποιημένη διαμάχη για την Αμφίπολη που αναγκαστικά είχε περάσει και μέσα από τα σχετικά αρχαιολογικά δικά μας. Ακόμη και κάποιες γλωσσικές ή αστροφυσικές διαμάχες θα μπορούσαν να θεωρηθούν πολιτικές από τη στιγμή που διακεκριμένοι πανεπιστημιακοί π.χ. εμπλέκονται άμεσα ή έμμεσα με την πολιτική. Ούτε κάτι τέτοιο ξέρω αν θα ήταν σωστό.


----------



## sarant (Apr 30, 2018)

Υπάρχει η πολύ πιο απλή λύση, τα σχόλια με σαφή πολιτική εσάνς να δημοσιεύονται στο πολιτικό νήμα. Μεγάλα παιδιά είμαστε, ξέρουμε τι είναι σαφής πολιτική εσάνς. Δεν μιλώ για τα έμμεσα που λες.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 30, 2018)

Μια και συμμετείχα αν θυμάμαι καλά ενεργά και πάντως με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον, δεν νομίζω ότι υπήρξε ούτε ένα σχόλιο για την Αμφίπολη με πολιτικό χαρακτήρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 30, 2018)

Δεν είπα ότι υπάρχει πολιτικό σχόλιο για την Αμφίπολη, Μαρίνε, έγραψα ότι όταν συζητούμε πράγματα που έχουν πολιτικοποιηθεί και στην κοινωνία, θα μπορούσε κάποιος να ισχυριστεί ότι συζητιούνται για πολιτικούς λόγους. Δεν είναι μυστικό, όσο κι αν προσπαθήσαμε να συζητήσουμε και να ενημερωνόμαστε εδώ μέσα ψύχραιμα και επί της ουσίας, ότι υπήρξε πολιτικό παιχνίδι (με πολλούς παίκτες).

Και μια που ανέφερες την Αμφίπολη, τι νεότερα υπάρχουν από εκεί τα τελευταία χρόνια; Ή, καλύτερα, ας το συζητήσουμε στο οικείο νήμα όταν υπάρξουν τίποτε αξιόλογα νέα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 30, 2018)

sarant said:


> Υπάρχει η πολύ πιο απλή λύση, τα σχόλια με σαφή πολιτική εσάνς να δημοσιεύονται στο πολιτικό νήμα. Μεγάλα παιδιά είμαστε, ξέρουμε τι είναι σαφής πολιτική εσάνς. Δεν μιλώ για τα έμμεσα που λες.



Τότε πρέπει να πω ότι η αντίδρασή σου με ξενίζει επειδή έρχεται με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση στο παρόν νήμα.


----------



## sarant (Apr 30, 2018)

Προφανώς δεν είχα δει άλλο "με σαφή πολιτική εσάνς" στο παρόν νήμα. Θα παρακαλούσα στο εξής να αποφεύγονται.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Apr 30, 2018)

Το χωρατό με στόχο τη σημερινή κυβέρνηση ενόχλησε έναν οπαδό της. Ο οποίος απάντησε ότι θα μπορούσε για αντίπραξη να βάλει χωρατά «για τους κούληδες». Αλλά γιατί τα χωρατά «για τους κούληδες» θα ενοχλούσαν κάποιο ή κάποια από τα ενεργά μέλη της Λεξιλογίας; Από πού κι ως που τεκμαίρεται ότι τα μέλη της Λεξιλογίας είναι πολιτικά «ευαίσθητα» απέναντι «στους κούληδες»;


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2018)

*ορθοστατική κωμωδία* όρος που χρησιμοποιεί φίλος μου για την stand-up comedy.


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2018)

Βλέπω ότι έχουμε ξεχάσει να καταγράψουμε το *βραβείο Τσαπατσούλιτζερ* (εύρημα του pidyo), το οποίο υποτίθεται ότι «απονέμεται σε δημοσιογράφους για τις επιδόσεις του στο ευγενές άθλημα της γονατογραφίας» (ορισμός του Ν. Σαραντάκου).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 16, 2018)

*ποδικώς* τρόπος μετακίνησης σε διαδρομή («με τα πόδια») --μα είναι δυνατόν να μην υπάρχει αυτή η λέξη;


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2018)

Οι ποδικές μετακινήσεις ήταν μια λύση για πολλούς χτες.


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2018)

Το έκλεψα από ιδιωτική συζήτηση με άλλο μέλος του φόρουμ (Zazula)...

Δημοσκόπηση στα «ΝΕΑ»: Ηχηρό χαστούκι στην κυβέρνηση για το Μακεδονικό
http://www.tanea.gr/news/politics/a...ro-xastoyki-sthn-kybernhsh-gia-to-makedoniko/

*το δημοσκοπιανό*

(Οι ακριβείς ορισμοί παραμένουν ανοιχτοί.)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2018)

*αριστερόεσσα *= η σημαία της 83ης ΔΕΘ_ [ο όρος είχε χρησιμοποιηθεί σκωπτικά και νωρίτερα, βλ. λ.χ. εδώ]_


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2018)

Πολλαπλή η προσφορά του Δημήτρη Χαντζόπουλου. Εκτός από το καρκινικό (ΕΜΑΣΗΣΑΜΕ), έχουμε και τη λεξιπλασία *αυτοεικόνισμα*. Πού θα τη χρησιμοποιούσα;

Παράδειγμα χρήσης: _Σιγά και σιγά και αθόρυβα φιλοτεχνούσε το αυτοεικόνισμά του πριν από τις εκλογές._


----------



## Zazula (Nov 21, 2018)

nickel said:


> Πολλαπλή η προσφορά του Δημήτρη Χαντζόπουλου. Εκτός από το καρκινικό (ΕΜΑΣΗΣΑΜΕ), έχουμε και τη λεξιπλασία *αυτοεικόνισμα*. Πού θα τη χρησιμοποιούσα;
> 
> Παράδειγμα χρήσης: _Σιγά και σιγά και αθόρυβα φιλοτεχνούσε το αυτοεικόνισμά του πριν από τις εκλογές._


Φιλοτεχνούσε ή, μάλλον, αγιογραφούσε; ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 5, 2019)

*γεφυρίνη, η* Ουσία αόρατη, άγευστη και άοσμη που επιδρά σε προσωπικότητες του δημόσιου βίου και τους διευκολύνει στην τέλεση κυβιστήσεων χυδαϊστί κωλοτουμπών.

Παράδειγμα χρήσης: 
_-- Μα τον είδες κι αυτόν πώς τα λέει κι έτσι κι ανάποδα;
-- Ναι μωρέ, άρχισε τις διπλές δόσεις γεφυρίνης, ετοιμάζεται για μεγάλα αξιώματα._


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2019)

*ψαρακοστιανά* (τα) τα ψαρικά και τα θαλασσινά που τρώμε τη Σαρακοστή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 31, 2019)

*κουοτέτσι* (το) - ιστότοπος ειδικευμένος σε πραγματικά (και πολλές φορές ανύπαρκτα ή κατασκευασμένα) τσιτάτα διάσημων προσωπικοτήτων. Συνώνυμα *τσιτατότοπος* (ο), *τσιτατάδικο* (το).


----------



## antongoun (Jan 16, 2020)

*αορολογία* = ορολογία που περιλαμβάνει όρους κενού περιεχομένου (το φαινόμενο απαντάται κυρίως στον χώρο των ανθρωπιστικών επιστημών).


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 16, 2020)

Το πολίτευμα του Μεγάλου Δουκάτου του Λουξεμβούργου, αν θέλετε να ξέρετε, θα 'πρεπε να λέγεται «*δουκοκρατία*»


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2020)

Μια από τις αγαπημένες μου παραφθορές ενός όρου που έγινε της μόδας είναι η *ανοησία αγέλης*. Την ανοσία αγέλης θα αργήσουμε να την αποκτήσουμε. Την ανοησία αγέλης τη διαπιστώνεις, ισχυρή, αδυσώπητη, στα ΜΚΔ, ιδίως εκεί που πρώτα μιλά το κομματικό μίσος και μετά η νόηση.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2021)

*διαμπαλκονισμός (διαμπαλκονικός, αντιδιαμπαλκονικός, αντιδιαμπαλκονισμός)*

Από τα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Νίκου Σαραντάκου:

Πρόσεξα λοιπόν, σε είδηση από τη Θεσσαλονίκη, ότι η αστυνομία «διέλυσε διαμπαλκονική συναυλία». Ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται όχι μόνο στον τίτλο αλλά και στο άρθρο, πχ.: _Στη διαμπαλκονική συναυλία με άρπες, τρομπέτες, ντραμς και πιάνο, κατέφθασε πλήθος κόσμου που απολάμβανε τις μελωδίες από το πεζοδρόμιο, ενώ οι κάτοικοι της γειτονιάς βγήκαν στα μπαλκόνια προκειμένου να ακούσουν την πρωτότυπη μουσική παράσταση από τα μέλη της Πρωτοβουλίας της Γειτονιάς Αλεξάνδρου Σβώλου_.​​Αναρωτιέμαι αν ο όρος υπήρχε από την πρώτη καραντίνα, της άνοιξης, και δεν τον είχα προσέξει τότε. Πάντως μου αρέσει η λέξη, και θυμίζει και τη «διαβαλκανική» (συνεργασία ή οτιδήποτε άλλο).​​Και όπως είπα σε φίλο που μου κοινοποίησε την είδηση, «ο αντιδιαμπαλκονισμός δεν θα περάσει».​


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2021)

Καινούργιο δεν το λες, αλλά δεν είναι σωστό να λείπει αποδώ.

*συμμωρία* Όταν πολλοί διαπράττουν μια βλακεία από κοινού.


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2021)

*μεταιωρείται*
ένα ορθογραφικό λάθος τόσο μεστό νοήματος που νιώθω την επιθυμία να το υιοθετήσω 

_Η πολιτική είναι υποχρεωμένη να ισορροπεί και να μεταιωρείται ανάμεσα στο δέον και το εφικτό._


----------



## cougr (Apr 20, 2021)

*Παρτάρω *
δίνω μια μούντζα συνοδευόμενη με ένα δυνατό και εμφατικό "πάρ'τα!"


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 21, 2021)

cougr said:


> *Παρτάρω *
> δίνω μια μούντζα συνοδευόμενη με ένα δυνατό και εμφατικό "πάρ'τα!"


Ετυμολογείται από ιταλικό _partare_, άραγε;


----------



## cougr (Apr 21, 2021)

Αντιθέτως Δρ. Το partare πρόκειται γλωσσολογικά για λέξη που ετυμολογείται από τα Ελληνικά.


----------



## cougr (Apr 26, 2021)

*Ράπισμα *
Η τυχαία σφαλιάρα που δέχεται ή δίνει κανείς από τις ξέφρενες και ενθουσιώδεις χειρονομίες κατά τη διάρκεια ραπ χορού.

Αγγλιστί: rap slap


----------



## cougr (May 29, 2021)

*Κορονοτραγουδία*
(Συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται ειρωνικά).

Η παρωδία τραγουδιού εμπνευσμένη από τον κορονοϊό. 

​


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2021)

*μιθριδατισμός (ο)* βαθμιαία εξοικείωση του ανθρώπου στον χυδαίο αντιπολιτευτικό λόγο


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 18, 2021)

*αλγόρυθμος*: ο ρυθμός επαναλαμβανόμενων πόνων άγνωστης προέλευσης


----------



## cougr (Sep 20, 2021)

Καλό, δόκτορα! Εμένα πάντως με παραπέμπει σ’ εκείνους τους ρυθμούς που μου τη σπάνε. Συνήθως όταν κάποιος τραγουδιστής τραγουδάει εκτός ρυθμού και πολλές φορές σέρνει όλο το συγκρότημα μαζί του.


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2022)

*δακρυλόγος (ο)* ειδικός για τους λόγους που δακρύζουν κάποιες εικόνες.

Σύμφωνα με τα Νέα, το Βήμα και άλλες εφημερίδες, «Οι ειδικοί εκτιμούν ότι ο λόγος για τον οποίο η εικόνα [της Παναγίας στον ναό του Αγίου Δημητρίου στον Βύρωνα] δακρύζει είναι ότι συμπάσχει με τα παιδιά της, δηλαδή όλους τους ανθρώπους».

Στείλτε μου γρήγορα έναν τέτοιο ειδικό να μου πει αν κλαίω από τα γέλια ή από την απελπισία.


----------



## daeman (Feb 10, 2022)

nickel said:


> *δακρυλόγος (ο)* ειδικός για τους λόγους που δακρύζουν κάποιες εικόνες.
> 
> Σύμφωνα με τα Νέα, το Βήμα και άλλες εφημερίδες, «Οι ειδικοί εκτιμούν ότι ο λόγος για τον οποίο η εικόνα [της Παναγίας στον ναό του Αγίου Δημητρίου στον Βύρωνα] δακρύζει είναι ότι συμπάσχει με τα παιδιά της, δηλαδή όλους τους ανθρώπους».
> 
> Στείλτε μου γρήγορα έναν τέτοιο ειδικό να μου πει αν κλαίω από τα γέλια ή από την απελπισία.


----------



## Earion (Mar 27, 2022)

*δωσίκωλος*
(υποτιμητ.) αυτός που δίνει κώλο

(κυριολεκτική χρήση): ευφυολόγημα της Μαρίκας Κοτοπούλη
Αμέσως μετά την Κατοχή συγκροτήθηκαν επιτροπές σε κάθε οργανισμό του Δημοσίου, για να ελέγξουν αν μεταξύ των υπαλλήλων υπήρχαν δωσίλογοι για να τους διώξουν. Η Μαρίκα Κοτοπούλη ήταν μέλος μιας τέτοιας επιτροπής της Λυρικής Σκηνής. Όταν αναφέρθηκε το όνομα ενός πασίγνωστου χορογράφου και χορευτή, που ήταν ομοφυλόφιλος, η μεγάλη ηθοποιός αναφώνησε: «Καλέ, αυτός δεν είναι δωσίλογος, απλά δωσίκωλος!».




__





δωσίκωλος - SLANG.gr







en.slang.gr





(μεταφ. χρήση): υποχωρητικός, ενδοτικός, ηττοπαθής

... πώς βρεθήκαμε ξαφνικά με τόσους δωσίκωλους πρώην αξιωματικούς στον περίγυρο; Αυτοί προστάτευαν τη χώρα;
Γιάννης Πρετεντέρης, _Τα Νέα_, 26-27 Μαρτίου 2022, σ. 11.


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2022)

Πολλές λεξιπλασίες στο άρθρο του in.gr με τον τίτλο «Λέξεις που λείπουν από τα λεξικά». Μου αρέσουν οι παρακάτω επειδή βγάζουν λίγο γέλιο ή θα μπορούσαν να είναι χρήσιμες:

*τουρτουρισµός, ο* ο φτωχός τουρισμός τη χειμωνιάτικη περίοδο.
*γηραλέων* ηλικιωμένος ο οποίος αισθάνεται δυνατός.
*φυρδηνµίγδης, ο* αυτός που τα έχει όλα ανακατωμένα και δεν μπορεί να ξεχωρίσει τίποτα.
*αρρωστούργημα, το* _αυτονόητο_
*δραχμογενιά, η* μια από τις γενιές που μεγάλωσαν με τη δραχμή ως επίσημο νόμισμα της Ελλάδας και ό,τι σήμαινε το να έχουμε νόμισμα με κυμαινόμενη ισοτιμία με τα ισχυρότερα νομίσματα
*Pax Putana* (κατά το Pax Romana) Pax; Ποια Pax;
*ορχέστρα η* Δεν υπάρχει ορισμός, οπότε φανταστείτε ό,τι θέλετε.
*ερπετόριο το* Ditto

Υπάρχουν κι άλλα στο άρθρο, οπότε διαβάστε εκεί μήπως βρείτε κι άλλα που θα αρέσουν σε σας.








Δενηξερόλας, Φυρδηνµίγδης, Δραχμογενιά, Σταλινοφρενής, Ορχέστρα - Οι απίστευτοι νεολογισμοί της νέας εποχής | in.gr


Απίστευτοι νεολογισμοί που δεν υπάρχουν στα λεξικά αλλά που χρησιμοποιούνται στην καθημερινότητα




www.in.gr


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 17, 2022)

nickel said:


> *ορχέστρα η* Δεν υπάρχει ορισμός, οπότε φανταστείτε ό,τι θέλετε.


Θυμήθηκα φίλο που είδε επιγραφή καταστήματος «Orchestra» και το μετέφρασε ως «τουαλέτα των ορκ».


----------



## SBE (May 17, 2022)

Ο ατμομηχανής θεός φυσικά. Μέσα στον ατμό και τα σύννεφα, με βροντές.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 17, 2022)

*ρεζερβουέ*
Αυτοκίνητο ΙΧ που ανεφοδιάζεται με καύσιμα μόνο σε γιορτές και σημαντικές προσωπικές στιγμές.


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2022)

*θερμοσύμφωνας*: ο θερμοσίφωνας του οποίου η θερμοκρασία συμφωνεί με τα γούστα μας (ή την τσέπη μας, καιρός που είναι)


----------



## Χιονάτη (May 24, 2022)

*mousepad*=*μυοτάπητας!* Το αλίευσα από το διαδίκτυο και μου άρεσε :)


----------



## dharvatis (May 25, 2022)

Χιονάτη said:


> *mousepad*=*μυοτάπητας!* Το αλίευσα από το διαδίκτυο και μου άρεσε :)


Ενώ το σωστό είναι, όπως όλοι ξέρουμε, «υποποντίκιο»


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2022)

Χιονάτη said:


> *mousepad*=*μυοτάπητας!* Το αλίευσα από το διαδίκτυο και μου άρεσε :)


Βλέπω κάποιοι συνάδελφοι γελούν, αλλά ο ελετοϊκός όρος είναι *μυοταπίδιο*.


----------



## Earion (May 27, 2022)

Εγώ δεν γέλασα, ίσα ίσα έβαλα καρδούλα γιατί μου άρεσε. Ο μυοτάπητας μου αρέσει, το μυοταπίδιο όχι.


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2022)

Earion said:


> Εγώ δεν γέλασα, ίσα ίσα έβαλα καρδούλα γιατί μου άρεσε. Ο μυοτάπητας μου αρέσει, το μυοταπίδιο όχι.


@Earion, σε έκοβα να σε συνεπαίρνει περισσότερο ο *μυοτάπης*, ωστόσο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2022)

Το παρακάτω το έγραψε ο Χ. Χωμενίδης στον τοίχο του στο Facebook και είναι καλό αλλά δεν αντικαθιστά το κλιματιστικό:

*Ένα φαΐ υπάρχει για τους τολμηρούς: Οι τολμάδες.*


----------

